# 10 Mann Schlachtzüge im Hardmode



## Dexis (15. März 2011)

Moin.

Meine Gilde ist ausschließlich im 10-Spieler-Schlachtzug unterwegs und befindet sich seit den letzten beiden IDs im Hardmodebereich. Zur Vorbereitung ist man es natürlich gewohnt, auf Guides in jeglicher Form aus dem Internet zurückzugreifen. Leider muss man feststellen, dass die "großen" Portale rund um World of Warcraft (z.b. Buffed, hordeguides, allvatar, mmozone, vanion, manaflask) entweder noch keine HC-Guides anbieten oder sich nur um den 25er-Modus kümmern.
Bevor jetzt wieder sämtliche Besserwisser auftauchen und ihre Chance wahrnehmen, hier ein "10er ist doch dasselbe wie 25er" rein plärren, dem sei gesagt: nein, es ist definitiv *nicht* dasselbe, schon gar nicht im Hardmode! Wenn z.b. für bestimmte Encounter ein dritter (meistens Off-)Tank benötigt wird, macht sich der Verzicht eines Schadensverursachers bei zehn Spielern viel eher bemerkbar als im 25er, wo bis zu 14 DDs einen Spieler locker ausgleichen können. 

Aber zurück zum Thema: was ich suche bzw. versuche zu erreichen ist das Austauschen von Ideen und Vorschlägen, Einbringen von Erfahrungsberichten und sachliche Diskussionen zu Spielansätzen. Und zwar *ausschließlich *für den 10er Hardmode Content. Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere, der hier gerne etwas beitragen möchte.

So denn.

----------

Starten möchte ich - weil meine Gruppe sich gerade daran befindet - mit Schimaeron HC im Pechschwingenabstieg.

Zusätzliche Fähigkeiten (zur Übersicht):
- in der Fehde-Phase wird Schimaeron von Lord Nefarius gehauen und muss auch in dieser Phase getankt werden (inkl. Doppelangriff)
- zusätzlich zur Enrage-Phase ab 20% erhält jeder Spieler einen DoT, der zusätzlich das Leben aller Spieler dezimiert

Zu unserer Gruppe:
Grundsätzlich haben wir einen Schutz Pala sowie einen Feral Druiden als Doppelangriff-Tanks, für diesen Kampf übernimmt unser Vergelter die dritte Rolle zum Kassieren des Brechen-Debuffs. Unsere Heiler-Kombi besteht aus Holy Paladin, Diszi Priester und Resto Druide. Zwischenzeitlich haben wir testweise sogar den Schamanen auf Heilung umskillen lassen, weil wir den Schaden nicht gegenhalten konnten. Da das natürlich kontraproduktiv zum verursachten Schaden ist, haben wir sehr schnell festgestellt.

Unsere bisherige Vorgehensweise war folgende: der Vergelter pullt, ich (Feral) spotte die Doppelangriffe und tanke die erste Fehde komplett durch (mit einem meiner großen Cooldowns). Danach übernimmt der Schutz Paladin meine Position des Abspottens und der Vergelter sorgt weiterhin für den Aggroaufbau. Während der Fehde laufen die "nicht gebrauchten" Tanks in die Gruppe.
Problem bei dieser Taktik scheint offenbar der Glücksfaktor vom Bären, ob er den Schlägen ausweicht oder nicht. Zu oft hatten wir Versuche wo ich keinem der beiden Angriffe ausgewichen bin und (vor allem wg. fehlendem Gall-o-Tron Buff) innerhalb von 1,2sek 200k Schaden bekam.

Was wir heute ausprobieren: der Vergelter bleibt weiterhin der "Maintank" für die üblichen Angriffe (muss ja nur über 10k Leben sein), der Schutz Pala spottet die Doppelangriffe (sowohl in der normalen Phase als auch Fehde) und ich (Feral) übernehme in den jeweiligen Fehde-Phasen das normale Tanken des Vergelters.
Unterschied: der Doppelangriff-Tank wird zu keiner Zeit mit dem Brechen-Debuff belastet, dank passendem Lifepool & Rüstung überstehe ich die normalen Schläge (fehlender Gall-o-Tron) in der Fehde am ehesten und der Glücksfaktor (Schadensverringerung durch Blocken/Parieren statt Ausweichen) wird deutlich verringert.

_*EDIT*_
Also gelegt haben wir ihn gestern, allerdings nicht ganz in der Variante wie oben angemerkt^^

Die Tankumstellung funktionierte sogleich:
- Vergelter tankt normale Phase, läuft während der Fehde in die Gruppe
- Feral tankt Fehde, macht während normaler Phase als Katze Schaden
- Schutzpala tankt alle Doppelangriffe in beiden Phasen

Die Position des Vergelters kann bei anderen Gruppenzusammenstellungen auch jede andere DD-Klasse mit Tankfähigkeiten übernehmen (z.b. Frost-/Unholy-Todesritter mit Blutpräsenz, Fury Krieger mit Verteidigungshaltung, Feral Katze in Bärengestalt, etc.)

Unser Problem war wieder die richtige Heileraufstellung. Wir haben dabei einige Varianten durchgespielt, zu Beginn war es die Kombi Holy Pala/Diszi Priester/Resto Schami. Dann umgestellt auf Diszi/Resto Schami/Resto Druide. Zum Schluss haben wir es mit allen vier Heilern probiert, obwohl uns klar war dass der Schaden wohl fehlen wird.
Trotzem konnten wir den Schaden kompensieren und haben die Raiddps von 67k vom ersten Versuch mit vier Heilern auf 79k beim Kill steigern können.

Fazit:
Dass das nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist weiß ich natürlich auch, da muss die 3-Heiler-Kombi irgendwie passen. Beim Vergleich der Logs mit anderen 10er Raidgilden zeigte sich, dass in 95% der Fälle der Resto Schami dabei ist, gefolgt vom Resto Druiden und Priester (Diszi / Holy Gewichtung ist 50-50), der Paladin war nur zu 50% vertreten.
Dafür funktioniert die 3-Tank-Taktik ganz gut, nachdem man das ein wenig eingespielt hat. Ich habe mittlerweile auch Videos gesehen wo die Gruppen das mit zwei Tanks wie im Normalmodus machen, die dürften aber auch schon entsprechend ausgerüstet sein.


----------



## Elenenedh (17. März 2011)

Wir sind als reine 10-Mann-Gilde grade die zweite ID im heroischen Content, und haben Halfus down, Atramedes wird wohl am Sonntag dran glauben müssen.

*Halfus*

Unser Setup:

Drei Tanks (beim ersten Mal drei Druiden, gestern zwei Druiden und ein Todesritter)
Drei Heiler (beim ersten Mal Paladin, Disziplin-Priester, Schamane, gestern Druide, Heilig-Priester, Schamane)
Vier Schadensausteiler (mehr Fern- als Nahkampf)

Ein Tank kümmert sich um die Welpen und um Sturmreiter. Die anderen beiden Tanks wechseln sich mit der Ausgeburt des Nethers und Halfus ab, wegen der Stöße. Zeitwächter wird erst freigelassen, wenn die Welpen tot sind. Der Schieferdrache wird erst freigelassen, wenn die Ausgeburt tot ist. Unsere Kill-Reihenfolge ist Welpen - Sturmreiter - Zeitwächter - Ausgeburt des Nethers - Halfus. Der Schieferdrache bleibt am Leben. Und dann läuft alles wie im normalen Modus. Die Tanks unterbrechen die Schattennova und solange der Zeitwächter nicht aktiv ist, verteilen sich die Spieler entsprechend. Aus dem Stun beim Brüllen nutzt jemand ein Schmuckstück oder andere Fähigkeiten, um schnell aus dem Stun zu kommen und die anschließende Schattennova zu unterbrechen.

*Mein Fazit*
Funktioniert so für uns. Beim Firstkill hatten wir etwa 15 Versuche, gestern haben wir den Kill mit 4 Wipes und 3 Spielern, die den Kampf im Hero-Modus noch nicht kannten, reproduziert.


----------



## Kyrador (17. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Die Tankumstellung funktionierte sogleich:
> - Vergelter tankt normale Phase, läuft während der Fehde in die Gruppe
> - Feral tankt Fehde, macht während normaler Phase als Katze Schaden
> - Schutzpala tankt alle Doppelangriffe in beiden Phasen



Das ist nicht sehr sinnvoll, weil es zu der Situation kommen kann, dass der Feral dann seine Brechen-Debuffs aus der Fehde-Phase 1 bis zu Fehde-Phase 2 nicht loswird.
Sinnvoller wäre es so:

- Vergelter tankt normale Phase, läuft während der Fehde in die Gruppe
- Feral tankt die Doppelangriffe vor der ersten Fehde-Phase + die komplette erste fehde-Phase
- Schutzpala tankt die Doppelangriffe vor der zweiten Fehde-Phase + die komplette zweite Fehde-Phase
- Feral tankt die Doppelangriffe vor der dritten Fehde-Phase + die komplette dritten fehde-Phase
usw.
So hat der Doppelangriffstank nie einen Brechen-Debuff auf sich bzw. geht ohne Debuff in die Fehde-Phase.


----------



## Kyrador (17. März 2011)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Wir sind als reine 10-Mann-Gilde grade die zweite ID im heroischen Content, und haben Halfus down, Atramedes wird wohl am Sonntag dran glauben müssen.



Erstmal Glückwunsch, aber dass Atramedes gleich am ersten Try-Tag dran glauben muss... macht euch lieber nicht zuviele Hoffnungen  der Kampf ist quasi null-Fehler-tolerant, und daher kann das ganz schön lange dauern, bis das klappt  bei uns war es leider noch nicht soweit, Maloriak und Chimaeron sind da um einiges angenehmer...


----------



## Omidas (18. März 2011)

*Atramedes* ist eigentlich gesehen ein sehr leichter Hardmode. Haben den im 10er am Dienstag zum ersten mal gelegt und Mittwochs dann zum 2ten 

Die wichtigste Person im ganzen Kampf ist der Gong klicker. Wenn er es schafft immer nur einen Tick durch kommen zu lassen ist der Kampf schon halb
gewonnen. Die andere Hälfte ist leider die Fehleranfälligkeit des eigenen Raids 

Der dazukommende Wichtel ist einfach nur ein wenig nervig. mal kurz kicken und 2-3 Cast von jedem und weg ist er. Der sollte eigentlich nach paar Trys
zu keinem Problemen in der Bodenphase sein. In der Luftphase sollte man sich ausmachen, das der recht mittig läuft, damit alle noch drauf schießen 
können.

Ansonsten ist der Kampf einfach den Normalmode sicher durchspielen. Nicht das absuchen vermasseln. In der Luftphase konsequent laufen. Priester ist
wieder Gold mit Glaubenssprung und Speedschild. Aber jeder Spieler selbst sollte wissen wie er schnell weg kommen kann.

1 Tank 3 Heiler ist die sichere Variante. Bei uns ist in vielen Trys ein Heiler früh gestorben und ging auch locker zu 2te (bei einem sengende Flammen Tick)
Aber wie im normalen Modus: Das ist KEIN Dmg Boss!! Meine Güte wäre ich froh, wenn ich das jedem DD in den Kopf bringen könnte bei uns im Raid 
Auch mit mittelmäßigem Schaden sollte der gute liegen bevor einem die Gongs ausgehen. Vorausgesetzt es Leben die Leute lange genug. Aber selbst mit
einem toten könnte sich das noch ausgehen.
Gute DDs können aber natürlich nicht Schaden. Den je schneller er liegt, desto weniger Kampfdauer gibt es in der einer es vermasseln kann.
Als Raidleiter wird man bei dem relativ schnell aggressiv (zumindest ich^^) weil es doch immer paar gibt die regelmäßig Fehler machen. Und wenn es
die mal schaffen macht ausgerechnet dann einer der zuverlässigen Spieler seit "Jahren" den ersten Fehler mal wieder und man wipet^^

Aber alles in allem ein recht machbarer Boss. Haben so ca 20-30 Trys gesamt gebraucht.

*Chimaeron* haben wir auch das mit 2 1/2 Tanks gemacht.
DD Krieger für die Brechen und die beiden richtigen Tanks für die Doppelschläge und die folgende Fede Phase. Hat sehr gut geklappt so.
Sobald die Fede Phase beginnt muss der entsprechende Tank sofort auf 100% gebracht werden und für den Doppelschlag in der Phase einen starken
CD wie Schildwall, Schmerzunterdrückung etc haben. Ansonsten ist P1 eigentlich genauso wie im normalen Modus. Wenn der Tank die Fedephase
überlebt, ist P1 bei einem eingespielten Heilerteam kein Problem.
Der Phasenübergang ist dann wirklich Maßarbeit. Bringt ihn recht nah an 20% ran und wartet das nächste Massaker ab. Dann Vollgas voll heilen (evtl
sogar noch zusammenlaufen wenn die Heiler das benötigen) Sobald alle ~100% haben runter drücken auf unter 20%. Und dann hoffen das viel ausgewichen
wird. Und Fähigkeiten wie Gottesschild, Hand des Schutzes, Totstellen, Seele brechen, Spiegelbilder, Unsichtbarkeit etc so nutzen, das der Boss viel Zeit mit
hin und her laufen verbringt und so nicht zum zuschlagen kommt.
Wir haben unseren Firstkill dem Hexerwichtel zB zu verdanken. Der WL hat es mit der Aggro so gut hin bekommen, dass der Wichtel 5s den Boss tankte und
dann erst sein Herrchen angriff. Alle tot und WL auf 13%. Knapper geht ein Kill kaum 

*Halfus*. 3 Tanks 3 Heiler
3 Tanks sind mMn auch im 10er zu empfehlen. Die Stacks kann man dann immer bei 6-7 maximal halten bevor der nächste spotten kann. Auch kann man dann
direkt 4 Drachen raus holen. Nether, Sturm, Zeit und die Welpen. Jeder Tank ein Drache. Halfus wird herumgereicht. Die Welpen hat der Tank der die Aggro hat^^
Dadurch kommt nahezu nur Schaden auf die Tanks und die Heiler können sich darauf konzentrieren. Holy und Tankpalas sind in dem Kampf richtig genial.
Erstes Odem -> Tankpala zündet -20% Raiddmg
2tes Odem -> Holypaka Resiaura+ Aurenbeherschung
3tes -> Diszi Bubble auf die Tanks
Der Tankpala kann Halfus am hektischen Anfang auch mal bis 10 Stacks tanken, Gottesschild zünden und direkt wieder entfernen um dann normal auf 6 Stacks 
zu tanken, bevor der erste spotten muss. Der 2te kann auch bis 10 gehen um dann die Hand des Schutzes vom Holy zu kriegen (Cancelaura Makro!!) und dann
wieder bis 6 stacken.Ein Meele haben wir die ganze Zeit an Halfus dran zum kicken, weil die Tanks beim Wechsel das nicht 100% sicher machen.
Sobald der erste Drache (und die Welpen) down sind können die Heiler etwas entspannen und abwechselnd Manareggen für die <50% Phase.
Dort können der Tank und Holypala das Brüllen reduzieren. (Holy -> Rüssiaura + Aurenbeherschung)
In der 2ten Phase ist ein MAgier eine echte Erleichterung, da er sich aus dem Stun raus blinken kann und so sicher die folgende Nova kciken kann. 


Bei Halfus sieht man es am deutlichsten, das im 10er ein abgestimmtes Setup den Kampf sehr erleichtern kann. Mehr als im 25iger. Da hat man rein statistisch
gesehen eh jede Klasse mindestens einmal dabei. Aber wir haben Glück das zufälligerweise unser Stammlineup sehr Hardmodefähig ist.
Mal schauen wie Maloriak wird am Sonntag  
Und Magmaul irgendwann ... ohne DK der die Parasiten kiten kann ...


----------



## Omidas (18. März 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## Dexis (18. März 2011)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Ein Tank kümmert sich um die Welpen und um Sturmreiter. Die anderen beiden Tanks wechseln sich mit der Ausgeburt des Nethers und Halfus ab, wegen der Stöße. Zeitwächter wird erst freigelassen, wenn die Welpen tot sind. Der Schieferdrache wird erst freigelassen, wenn die Ausgeburt tot ist. Unsere Kill-Reihenfolge ist Welpen - Sturmreiter - Zeitwächter - Ausgeburt des Nethers - Halfus. Der Schieferdrache bleibt am Leben. Und dann läuft alles wie im normalen Modus. Die Tanks unterbrechen die Schattennova und solange der Zeitwächter nicht aktiv ist, verteilen sich die Spieler entsprechend. Aus dem Stun beim Brüllen nutzt jemand ein Schmuckstück oder andere Fähigkeiten, um schnell aus dem Stun zu kommen und die anschließende Schattennova zu unterbrechen.


Genauso lief unsere Taktik auch ab. Hinzufügen könnte man noch, dass der Welpen/Sturmreiter-Tank den Zeitwächter schon rausholen kann während die letzten 2-3 Welpen vor sich hinsterben, da müssen die DDs nicht extra bomben, die fallen auch vom Flächenschaden des Tanks (bei uns mach ich das, also Prankenhieb/Hauen). Wir haben durch unsere Aufstellung (zwei Palatanks) auch noch das Glück, dass sie sich die ersten Stacks von Halfus wegbubblen können.
Was wir auch in einigen Videos gesehen aber noch nicht ausprobiert haben, ist die Taktik Halfus zu Beginn von einem DD pullen zu lassen und der Tank spottet ihn dann zu sich zurück. Durch diesen doppelten Laufweg soll man nochmal ein kleines Zeitfenster wg. der Debuffs rausholen können. Hat das schonmal jemand probiert?



Kyrador schrieb:


> Das ist nicht sehr sinnvoll, weil es zu der Situation kommen kann, dass der Feral dann seine Brechen-Debuffs aus der Fehde-Phase 1 bis zu Fehde-Phase 2 nicht loswird.
> Sinnvoller wäre es so:
> 
> - Vergelter tankt normale Phase, läuft während der Fehde in die Gruppe
> ...


Genau diese Variante hat bei uns überhaupt nicht funktioniert, weil ich als Feral in der Fehde zu oft am Doppelangriff verreckt bin. Der Glücksfaktor ist hier einfach zu hoch mit dem Ausweichen des Bären.


----------



## Kyrador (18. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Genau diese Variante hat bei uns überhaupt nicht funktioniert, weil ich als Feral in der Fehde zu oft am Doppelangriff verreckt bin. Der Glücksfaktor ist hier einfach zu hoch mit dem Ausweichen des Bären.



Die Methode habt gar nichts mit Glück zu tun, sondern etwas mit dem sinnvollen Nutzen von Cooldowns. Sobald Chimaeron den ersten Doppelangriffsbuff hat, muss halt ein bzw. der große CD angeworfen werden.
Eure Taktik hat bei uns zwar auch einmal geklappt, ist aber viel glücksabhängiger. Die Heiler müssen sich in der Fehde-Phase auf zwei Tanks konzentrieren, wobei der Tank der normalen Angriffe oft genug seine Brechen-Debuffs nicht loswird und so dermassen aufs Maul bekommt, dass es nicht feierlich ist.


----------



## Dexis (18. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Die Methode habt gar nichts mit Glück zu tun, sondern etwas mit dem sinnvollen Nutzen von Cooldowns. Sobald Chimaeron den ersten Doppelangriffsbuff hat, muss halt ein bzw. der große CD angeworfen werden.
> Eure Taktik hat bei uns zwar auch einmal geklappt, ist aber viel glücksabhängiger. Die Heiler müssen sich in der Fehde-Phase auf zwei Tanks konzentrieren, wobei der Tank der normalen Angriffe oft genug seine Brechen-Debuffs nicht loswird und so dermassen aufs Maul bekommt, dass es nicht feierlich ist.


Hm, also so wie du es beschreibst, war es bei uns genau andersherum^^
Dass man als Fehde-Tank für die Doppelangriffe seine großen CDs zündet war mir von vornherein klar, deshalb habe ich das nicht explizit erwähnt, mein Fehler.
Aber ich habe bei unserer Taktik überhaupt nicht mit dem Brechen-Debuff zu kämpfen gehabt, der ist immer vorher ausgelaufen. Unser Ansatz war eher der: wenn ich die Fehde inklusive Doppelangriffe durchtanke, ist der Glücksfaktor extrem hoch. Tanke ich nur die Fehde und der Paladin spottet die Doppelschläge, kann er dank Blocken und Parieren auf jeden Fall den Schaden reduzieren, selbst ohne seine Cooldowns zünden zu müssen. Und dass sich die Heiler auf zwei Tanks konzentrieren müssen stimmt nur insofern als dass sie zwischen den zwei Zielen hin und her wechseln müssen, Schaden bekommt immer nur einer und nicht beide gleichzeitig.


----------



## Omidas (18. März 2011)

Da ihr ihn mit eurer Taktik gelegt habt, scheint ja eh beides zu gehen  Nur würde ich die andere Taktik mit Fede durch tanken bevorzugen.
Und das uas 2 Günden:

1. Beide Tanks müssen relative schnell auf 100% kommen.
Wobei das nicht das größere Problem darstellt. Brechen Tank sofort und Doppelschlag bis zum seinem spotten. Sollte Zeit genug sein.

2. Doppelschlagtank außerhalb des Camps.
Damit der Doppelschlagtank nicht vom Schleim getroffen wird und dann mit nicht 100% den Doppelschlag fangen darf, muss er wohl
sicher außerhalb des Camps stehen. Der Brechen Tank sollte auch draußen stehen. Damit wären nur 8 Leute im Camp um den Schaden
unter sich auf zu teilen. Halte ich persönlich für ein großes Glückssiel.
Oder lasst ihr die Tanks im Camp stehen? Was auch nicht ganz unkritisch sein kann wenn die durch Schleim und Schlagen Schaden kriegen.

Wenn du Probleme hast mit dem überleben des Doppelschlages als Bär könntest du auch 2 CDs in Anspruch nehmen. Baumrinde + Überlebens-
instinkte. Aber allgemein sollte kein Tank sterben von einem Doppelangriff wenn er bei 100% steht und seine Deff CD's drinne hat. Selbst wenn
beide Angriffe treffen.

Aber: "Never Change a running System" wenn ihr so zurecht kommt kann es ja nicht falsch sein 

Edit:
Hab mich wohl zu lange nicht mehr mit dem Bär auseinander gesetzt .... hatte Überlebensinstinkte nicht mal die HP angeheoben anstatt Schaden
zu verringern?? Dann bringen die beiden CD ja leider nichts zusammen. Dann halt externe CD's wie Schutzgeist oder Hand der Aufopferung


----------



## Dexis (19. März 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> Wenn du Probleme hast mit dem überleben des Doppelschlages als Bär könntest du auch 2 CDs in Anspruch nehmen. Baumrinde + Überlebens-
> instinkte. Aber allgemein sollte kein Tank sterben von einem Doppelangriff wenn er bei 100% steht und seine Deff CD's drinne hat. Selbst wenn
> beide Angriffe treffen.
> [...]
> ...


Also erstmal: ja, die Fähigkeiten wurden geändert.
Überlebensinstinkte ist jetzt eine Art Schildwall wie beim Krieger und verringert jeglichen einkommenden Schaden für 12sek um 50% (mit 4er T11-Bonus auf 18sek verlängert).
Das maximale Leben wird jetzt angehoben durch Rasende Regeneration (30%) , zusätzlich füllt es die Lebensanzeige auf 30% falls der Bär gerade darunter liegt (Bsp: der Bär hat 100k Max, droppt auf 20% Leben, drückt RasReg - sein MaxLeben erhöht sich auf 130k und sein Anzeige wird auf 39k gefüllt). Mithilfe der entsprechenden Glyphe kann das Wut-in-Leben-umwandeln abgestellt werden, stattdessen wird jegliche auf den Bären gewirkte Heilung um 30% erhöht.

Zum Thema:
das mit dem doppelten CDs ist ja schon meine übliche Vorgehensweise. Für den ersten Einsatz drücke ich RasReg kombiniert mit Baumrinde sowie Trinket-CD (Ausweichen), für den zweiten dann Überlebensinstinkte plus Baumrinde. Nach Möglichkeit setze ich zusätzlich noch Rüstungstränke ein.
Da ich erst seit Donnerstag den 4er T11-Bonus habe, kommt für mich die CD-Verlängerung nochmal zusätzlich zugute, ist ja schließlich nochmal ein Fünftel der Fehde die das Ding länger hält.


----------



## Dexis (21. März 2011)

Next one: Atramedes

Hero-Zusätze (Übersicht):
- alle geräuschsteigernde Fähigkeiten lassen den Pegel schneller ansteigen
- Sonarpulse und -Bomben bewegen sich schneller/schlagen früher ein
- es stehn nur fünf statt zehn Gongs zur Verfügung
- in den Bodenphasen erscheint ein Wichtel, der einen zufälligen Spieler bespringt und eine (unterbrechbare) Geräuschkulisse zaubert

Taktikansatz:
In vielen Videos ist eine Kuscheltaktik zu erkennen, die Spieler bilden eine Linie vom Boss aus gesehen. Dem Sonarpuls wird nach links ausgewichen, der vom Schallatem betroffene Spieler rennt dabei immer nach rechts raus.
Der Wichtel hat meistens (nicht immer) eine gewisse Strecke von seinem Portal zum Spieler zu absolvieren, wer aufmerksam ist kann sich zeitlich darauf einstellen. Der Zauber muss unterbrochen werden, wer sicher gehen will macht eine Reihenfolge unter den Spielern aus. Wir haben bei uns drei Melees (Vergelter, Verstärker, Feral Katze) die sich darum kümmern. Das Unterbrechen der Sengenden Flamme übernimmt bei uns wie im Normalmodus der Magier.

Spielprobleme:
Es gab einige Versuche, bei denen die Sonarpulsare und der Schallatem gleichzeitig kamen. Das Problem für den betroffenen Spieler war dann immer, dass er instinktiv den Pulsaren nach links auswich um dann wieder rechts dem Schallatem wegzulaufen und dabei voll durch die Pulsare rannte.
Zweite Schwierigkeit sind genau die Wichtel, die sich jene Spieler aussuchen die vor dem Schallatem wegrennen müssen. Das hatten wir bei 17 Versuchen gestern bestimmt drei bis vier mal. Da der Wichtel nicht unterbrochen werden kann, läuft der wegrennende Spieler in kürzester Zeit auf vollen Geräuschpegel und stirbt.
Drittes Problem ist auch ziemlich unberechenbar, gemeint ist der Verfolgende Atem in der Flugphase. Wenn Atramedes diesen castet und er auf dem Boden einschlägt, ist es völlig zufällig wo das hinter dem anvisierten Spieler passiert. Manchmal "läuft" die Flamme so weit hinter dem Spieler her, dass selbst eine Klasse ohne temporäre Geschwindigkeitserhöhung davor weglaufen kann. Andererseits kann die Flamme auch mehr oder weniger genau im Spieler landen sodass man eigentlich instant den Gong drücken muss, damit der Spieler nicht umfällt.

Diskussionen:
Ich habe nochmals mehrere Videos gesehen, bei denen auch im 10er mehrere Camps (bis zu drei, dabei ist der Tank ein eigenes Camp) gebildet wurden. So sollte vermieden werden, dass beim Schallatem alle laufen müssen und durch mehr Standzeit mehr Schaden gefahren werden kann. Nachteil wäre dann natürlich, dass vor allem die Unterbrecher für den Wichtel einen zu großen Laufweg hätten.
Zudem hatten wir auch noch die Aufstellung uns beim Tank zu positionieren, also alle vor dem Boss. Das hat mir als Katze (wird ja kein zweiter Tank benötigt) natürlich massiv Schaden gekostet, zumal ich ja sowieso schon nur in der Bodenphase aktiv am Boss bin. Eine Umstellung auf zwei Camps (1. Tank und 2. Gruppe hinter dem Boss) wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt.

Mal sehen wie es heute abend läuft ^^


----------



## Kyrador (21. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> - es stehn nur fünf statt zehn Gongs zur Verfügung



Das stimmt so nicht. Am Anfang stehen zehn Gongs zur Verfügung. Jedes Mal, wenn du einen Gong in der *Boden*phase benutzt, zerstört Nefarian einen weiteren Gong. In der *Luft*phase hingegen kannst du einen Gong ohne zusätzlichen Verlust nutzen. Folglich kommt man dadurch auf maximal vier Boden- und drei Luftphase:
- Ende erste Bodenphase: noch acht Gongs
- Ende erste Luftphase: noch sieben Gongs
- Ende zweite Bodenphase: noch fünf Gongs
- Ende zweite Luftphase: noch vier Gongs
- Ende dritte Bodenphase: noch zwei Gongs
- Ende dritte Luftphase: noch ein Gong
- Ende vierte Bodenphase: Gongs aufgebraucht


----------



## Dexis (21. März 2011)

In der Luftphase wird kein zusätzlicher Gong zerstört? Hm ok, ist mir gestern nicht aufgefallen^^ Muss ich heute mal drauf achten, wenn ich dran denke. Da ich als Katze mit geskilltem Bewegungstempo immer fürs Gong drücken und dann weglaufen vorgesehen bin, hab ich in dem Moment natürlich anderes zu tun


----------



## Kyrador (21. März 2011)

Unser Raidleiter wollte es auch nicht glauben, aber das wurde schon in vielen Foren bestätigt, dass der zusätzliche Gong nur in der Bodenphase zerstört wird.
Bezüglich der NM/HM-Unterschiede bietet sich übrigens auch dieser Thread an 
http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/841801-Difference-Between-Normal-and-HC-versions-of-Raids-%28contribute-please%29


----------



## Dexis (22. März 2011)

Nun gut, gestern drei Versuche unter 10% gehabt, leider nicht gelegt^^

Wenn man die personenbezogenen Fehler ausgemerzt hat (vor allem in der Bodenphase), ist der Boss definitiv drin weils einfach nur ein Runterspielen der Taktik ist.
Es ärgert aber weiterhin die Tatsache, dass die Hälfte alle Versuche diese Woche an nicht berechenbaren Zuständen gescheitert sind. Und das war, wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe, dass der Wichtel sich den Spieler aussucht der vor dem Schallatem wegrennen muss (kein Unterbrechen möglich) sowie der Flammenatem in der Flugphase der anscheinend völlig zufällig um den anvisierten Spieler einschlägt (Gong muss schon nach 1-3sek gedrückt werden)
Bei diesem Encounter muss man sich einfach damit abfinden, dass ein Gutteil der Versuche an solche nicht vermeidbaren Mechaniken verschwendet wird.


----------



## Frostfetzen (23. März 2011)

> Und das war, wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe, dass der Wichtel sich den Spieler aussucht der vor dem Schallatem wegrennen muss (kein Unterbrechen möglich)



Weißt du zufällig, ob man den wichtel irgendwie durch immunisierungseffekte runterbekommt, so wie in pdk die adds bei gormok? Weil wir wollen den heut im 25 angehen, und der wichtel kommt ja da genauso, nur öfter


----------



## Michithekiller (23. März 2011)

Wir werden am Wochenende mal einiges von dem geposteten von euch nutzen mal sehen was geht . Hat jemand schon Alákir Hero down? Habe grad einen "Guide" gesehen und nicht wirklich was erkannt was scherer sein soll bzw anders, klar mehr Life aber ansonsten war alles das selbe.


----------



## Kyrador (23. März 2011)

So, ich glaube, ich beteilige mich auch mal ein wenig an dem Thread 


Maloriak

Hero-Zusätze (Übersicht):
- es gibt nun vier Farbphasen statt drei
- die erste Farbphase ist immer eine schwarze (welche 100 Sekunden dauert)
- während der schwarzen Phase erscheinen fünf schwarze Adds, welche so schnell wie möglich vernichtet werden müssen
- die Adds bespucken periodisch einen zufälligen Spieler, unter dem eine schwarze Fläche entsteht, die Schaden verursacht
- Maloriak wirkt in der schwarzen Phase einen Atem, welcher die Heilung auf betroffene Spieler (sollte nur der Tank sein) um 100% reduziert

Taktikansatz:
Die bekannten Phasen laufen in der Regel gleich ab. Das heißt, in der blauen Phase verteilen sich die Spieler, in der roten muss sich der Schlachtzug vor dem Boss sammeln. Hier sei gesagt, dass der Flammenatem (nach aktuellem Stand) ca. 1,15 Millionen Schaden anrichtet und daher für jeden Atem ein Raid-Cooldown (Machtwort: Barriere, Aurenbeherrschung, Heiliger Wächter) empfehlenswert bis zwingend notwendig ist (nach einem Hotfix hilft es nicht mehr, Pets vor den Boss zu platzieren!). Ausserdem tickt der arkane Sturm um die 50.000, weshalb dieser zwingend gekickt werden muss (es gibt wenige Momente im Kampf, wo ein Tick des arkanen Sturm keinen Wipe nach sich zieht, aber vor allem in der roten und blauen Phase ist ein Tick des arkanen Sturm für mindestens einen Spieler tödlich). Hier sind Zauberzeit erhöhende Effekte (Hexenmeister, Schurke, Jägerpet, etc.) eine Hilfe für die Kicker.
Die schwarze Phase, welche gleich nach dem Kampfbeginn das erste Mal auftritt, ist gänzlich neu und bedarf vor allem am Anfang einiger Einspielung. Der Maintank dreht den Boss vom Eingang weg, so dass nur er den Heilungs-reduzierenden Atem abbekommt. Allerdings ist Bewegung wegen der schwarzen Pfützen, welche auch auf den Maintank gewirkt werden, unerlässlich. Zwischen je zwei schwarzen Atem hat der zuständige Heiler etwa drei Sekunden Zeit, den Tank wieder auf ein Level zu bringen, damit er den nächsten Atem überlebt. Es empfiehlt sich ein (Disziplins)Priester für den Maintank abzustellen, da dieser zusätzlich ein Machtwort: Schild auf eben jenen wirken kann, welches nicht als Heilung, sondern als Absorption gilt.
Derweil muss der restliche Raid die schwarzen Adds vernichten, ohne Aggro zu ziehen und möglichst wenig Schaden durch die schwarzen Pfützen zu nehmen. Kriegertanks sind als Addtanks am besten geeignet, da sie diese am besten kontrollieren können und sehr hohen Schaden beitragen können.
Sobald ihr 25% erreicht habt, bekommt ihr es mit einer identischen Abschlußphase zu tun, welche sich durch extrem erhöhte Schadenswerte auszeichnet. Die Säurenova sollte durch Raid-Cooldowns abgeschwächt werden, da eure Heiler ohnehin alle Hände voll zu tun haben werden. Vermeidet unter allen Umständen die Frostkugeln (Absolut Null), da diese in Kombination mit der Säurenova tödlich sind. Wer aber diese Abschlußphase erreicht, sollte kein Problem damit haben, diese schnell zu meistern.

Spielprobleme:
Am Anfang ist es sehr schwierig, die Heilung auf den Maintank zu gewährleisten, da dieser in der schwarzen Phase drei Sekunden heilbar ist und danach acht Sekunden nicht geheilt werden kann. Heiler, welche Loatheb kennen, dürften hier die wenigsten Schwierigkeiten haben.
Ausserdem muss unbedingt auf die Aggro geachtet werden, wenn die schwarzen Adds erscheinen. Auch wenn die schwarzen Phasen ein DPS-Rennen sind, bringt es nichts, wenn die DD Aggro ziehen. Euer Addtank sollte ein schwarzen Add als Primärziel markieren, welches ihr mit "Fokusfeuer" tötet... in der Zwischenzeit kann der Tank genug Aggro auf die restlichen Adds aufbauen, so dass AE-Fähigkeiten problemlos genutzt werden können.
Schwierig gestaltet sich der Umgang mit dem arkanen Sturm. Wie bereits gesagt, tötet ein Tick in der Regel mindestens einen Spieler. Stellt hier nur Spieler ab, auf die ihr euch verlassen könnt!
Der Flammenatem in der roten Phase ist durch die erhöhten Schadenswerte am Anfang ein echter Knackpunkt und glaubt mir: ihr werdet eure zwei Raid-Cooldowns lieber lernen. Doch selbst mit diesen muss Feuerressistenz in Form einer Aura und/oder einem Totem gewährleistet sein.

Diskussionen:
Da in der schwarzen Phase ohnehin viel mit AE gearbeitet wird, ist es eine gute Idee, hier bereits drei Entartungen im ins Spiel zu bringen. Der Wachstumskatalisator wirkt nicht auf die schwarzen Adds und somit hält sich der Schaden in Grenzen. Euer Addtank bzw. eure Heiler werden es euch danken, wenn dafür nur sechs Entartungen pro darauffolgendem Zyklus vorhanden sind.
Ansonsten ist der Kampf leider ein großes Fest von Zufällen. Vor allem am Anfang ist der Kampf sehr frustrierend, weil man das Gefühl hat, Spielball des Zufall zu sein, aber mit der Zeit gibt sich das. Ohne starke AE-Klassen braucht ihr hier aber gar nicht erst anzufangen.


----------



## Dexis (23. März 2011)

Frostfetzen schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig, ob man den wichtel irgendwie durch immunisierungseffekte runterbekommt, so wie in pdk die adds bei gormok? Weil wir wollen den heut im 25 angehen, und der wichtel kommt ja da genauso, nur öfter


Der Wichtel bleibt so lange auf dem Ziel es stirbt oder der Wichtel selbst drauf geht. Deshalb ist dieser "worst case" auch so gefährlich im 10er, wenn der vom Wichtel befallene vor dem Schallatem wegrennen muss. Wenn das Vieh nicht unterbrochen wird (was während des Atems nicht möglich ist), wird der Geräuschpegel des Spielers in drei bis fünf Sekunden voll sein und er durch das Verwüsten aus den Latschen kippen.

Ach und übrigens: wir haben ebenso festgestellt, dass der Wichtel sich auch den Tank als Ziel auswählen kann^^


----------



## Michithekiller (28. März 2011)

Moin,

wir sind gestern mal Halfus und Schimaeron angegangen leider mit wenig erfolg. 

Unsere Gruppe sieht für Halfus so aus:
Tank: Pala u. Dk
Heiler: Pala, Dizsi und Dudu
Meele: Schurke und me
Ranged: 2xMage, Hunter

Wir haben Sturm(oder war es Zeitdrache ... der wo links von den Welpen kasten ist)+Welpen+Ausgeburt rausgeholt, der Pala hat nur Halfus getankt und der rest hat der DK gehabt. Meist bevor der Zeitdrache down war war auch der DK down, dann version mit 3 Tank´s dafür war ein Mage draußen da war eigentlich das selbe das einer der Tank´s down gegangen ist, spätestens dann wo wir fats die Welpen down hatten. Jetzt haben wir uns gedacht machen wir die Welpen zuerst weil die soviel DMG machen wie die 2 Drachen zusammen, wir haben auch noch einen Hexer in der hinterhand. Ich bin schon ein wenig ratlos da wir Bosse wie Nefarain eigentlich relativ locker besiegt haben aber bei so nem "leichten" so verkacken :-(.

Kommen wir zu Schimaeron:

Anstatt den Priester Heiler ist ein Schami dabei, ansonsten wieder 2 Tanks 3 Heiler und 5 DD´s. Der DK spotet die doppelangriffe ab und in der Feedephase wechseln die sich glaube ab nur dann kurze zeit später geht einer der beiden down. Ja ich habe eure post über meinen hier gelesen mit 2,5 Tank´s usw aber müsste auch so gehen. Ich habe WoL mitlaufen lassen http://www.worldoflogs.com/reports/mqyl9xmehmyn3nbv/ und nach try 13 haben wir soviel geändert das keiner mehr wusste was sache ist. Das ich mitspote ist eine Idee aber DPS verlust durch haltung switschen usw.


Hoffe einer hilft uns irgendwie sind nur am rätseln.


----------



## Dexis (28. März 2011)

Nochmal zu Maloriak



Kyrador schrieb:


> Spielprobleme:
> [...]
> Euer Addtank sollte ein schwarzen Add als Primärziel markieren, welches ihr mit "Fokusfeuer" tötet... in der Zwischenzeit kann der Tank genug Aggro auf die restlichen Adds aufbauen, so dass AE-Fähigkeiten problemlos genutzt werden können.


Wir haben bei unserem Setup festgestellt, dass das Fokusieren der Adds besser klappt als das reine Bomben. Bei den Versuchen mit reinem Bomben hatten die Blubbs beim Phasenübergang alle so um die 30% Leben, während beim Fokusschaden am Ende nur ein Blubb mit 50-55% Leben da stand.



Kyrador schrieb:


> Schwierig gestaltet sich der Umgang mit dem arkanen Sturm. Wie bereits gesagt, tötet ein Tick in der Regel mindestens einen Spieler. Stellt hier nur Spieler ab, auf die ihr euch verlassen könnt!


Für den Sturm haben wir zwei Spieler (Tank und Melee DD) zum Unterbrechen abgestellt, wir haben hier dasselbe Problem mit der Unberechenbarkeit erlebt wie bei Atramedes: wenn der Arkane Sturm kommt kann es passieren, dass der erste Tick manchmal instant kommt und manchmal erst nach einer Sekunde. D.h. selbst wenn umgehend unterbrochen wird kann ein Tick durchgehen und in der roten/blauen Phase einen Spieler aus den Socken hauen, was im 10er natürlich kaum ausgeglichen werden kann.



Kyrador schrieb:


> Diskussionen:
> Da in der schwarzen Phase ohnehin viel mit AE gearbeitet wird, ist es eine gute Idee, hier bereits drei Entartungen im ins Spiel zu bringen. Der Wachstumskatalisator wirkt nicht auf die schwarzen Adds und somit hält sich der Schaden in Grenzen. Euer Addtank bzw. eure Heiler werden es euch danken, wenn dafür nur sechs Entartungen pro darauffolgendem Zyklus vorhanden sind.


Das haben wir nach den ersten Versuchen auch festgestellt, mit ein bißchen Übung ist das sehr sinnvoll.



--------------------





Michithekiller schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir sind gestern mal Halfus und Schimaeron angegangen leider mit wenig erfolg.
> 
> ...


Wie du aus den anderen Beiträgen erkennen solltest, ist eine 3-Tank-Taktik sehr sinnvoll. Grundsätzlich solltet ihr euch langfristig darauf einrichten, einen eurer Spieler (optimalerweise dich als Krieger) mit Tankequipment auszustatten um für die Hardmodes immer ein Ass im Ärmel zu haben. Das haben wir mit unserem Vergelter auch gemacht.
Ansonsten kann ich da nur Elenenedh zitieren:
_"Ein Tank kümmert sich um die Welpen und um Sturmreiter. Die anderen beiden Tanks wechseln sich mit der Ausgeburt des Nethers und Halfus ab, wegen der Stöße. Zeitwächter wird erst freigelassen, wenn die Welpen tot sind. Der Schieferdrache wird erst freigelassen, wenn die Ausgeburt tot ist. Unsere Kill-Reihenfolge ist Welpen - Sturmreiter - Zeitwächter - Ausgeburt des Nethers - Halfus. Der Schieferdrache bleibt am Leben. Und dann läuft alles wie im normalen Modus. Die Tanks unterbrechen die Schattennova und solange der Zeitwächter nicht aktiv ist, verteilen sich die Spieler entsprechend. Aus dem Stun beim Brüllen nutzt jemand ein Schmuckstück oder andere Fähigkeiten, um schnell aus dem Stun zu kommen und die anschließende Schattennova zu unterbrechen."_




Michithekiller schrieb:


> Kommen wir zu Schimaeron:
> 
> Anstatt den Priester Heiler ist ein Schami dabei, ansonsten wieder 2 Tanks 3 Heiler und 5 DD´s. Der DK spotet die doppelangriffe ab und in der Feedephase wechseln die sich glaube ab nur dann kurze zeit später geht einer der beiden down. Ja ich habe eure post über meinen hier gelesen mit 2,5 Tank´s usw aber müsste auch so gehen. Ich habe WoL mitlaufen lassen http://www.worldoflo...yl9xmehmyn3nbv/ und nach try 13 haben wir soviel geändert das keiner mehr wusste was sache ist. Das ich mitspote ist eine Idee aber DPS verlust durch haltung switschen usw.


Naja, Ideen bleiben nur Ideen, wenn sie halbherzig umgesetzt werden. Ihr befindet euch im Hardmodebereich, da sind konsequente Entscheidungen wichtig und Umstellungen gegenüber der normalen Taktik an der Tagesordnung. Und wie du siehst, haben viele die 2,5-Tank-Taktik genutzt und damit den Kill geschafft. Meine Gruppe hat den Firstkill sogar mit 2,5 Tanks, 4 Heilern und nur 3 DDs geschafft 
Und switchen musst du als halber Tank z.b. gar nicht: du tankst als Fury in Verteidigungshaltung die normale Phase, der Paladin spottet die Doppelangriffe und der Dk kloppt hinter dem Boss drauf rum (die Pala/Dk-Position kann auch getauscht werden). In der Fehde läufst du in die Gruppe und der Dk übernimmt, während der Pala weiterhin die Doppelangriffe abspottet. Wenn die normale Phase wieder greift, übernimmst du wieder den normalen Teil (quasi nur für Aggroaufbau). Der Vorteil: der Paladin bzw. der Doppelangriff-Tank bekommt nie den Brechen-Debuff und beim Fehde-Tank ist der Debuff bis zur nächsten Fehde ausgelaufen.


----------



## Michithekiller (28. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Und switchen musst du als halber Tank z.b. gar nicht: du tankst als Fury in Verteidigungshaltung die normale Phase, der Paladin spottet die Doppelangriffe und der Dk kloppt hinter dem Boss drauf rum (die Pala/Dk-Position kann auch getauscht werden). In der Fehde läufst du in die Gruppe und der Dk übernimmt, während der Pala weiterhin die Doppelangriffe abspottet. Wenn die normale Phase wieder greift, übernimmst du wieder den normalen Teil (quasi nur für Aggroaufbau). Der Vorteil: der Paladin bzw. der Doppelangriff-Tank bekommt nie den Brechen-Debuff und beim Fehde-Tank ist der Debuff bis zur nächsten Fehde ausgelaufen.




Hört sich sinnvoll an aber in Def Haltung als Fury Tanken wie soll das gehen? Kann die hälfte der Skills doch garnicht nutzen, kann höchstens in Bersekerhaltung dann reicht auch die Aggro wo ich aufbaue.


----------



## Dexis (28. März 2011)

Es geht darum, mit einer DD-Skillung und einer Deff-Haltung an dem Boss zu stehen. Also z.b. Fury Krieger mit Verteidigungshaltung, ein Vergelter mit Aggrosiegel, eine Katze in Bärengestalt, ein Frost/Unholy-Todesritter in Blutpräsenz. Dieser DD übernimmt die Aggroerzeugung (die vollwertigen Tanks spotten ja nur von dir ab) und reduziert durch die Deff-Haltung den einkommenden Schaden.
Dass du dir dafür eine Leiste mit den in dieser Haltung möglichen Fähigkeiten (z.b. Verwüsten, Schockwelle, Schildschlag) parat legst, sollte klar sein


----------



## Omidas (28. März 2011)

Wenn du als Krieger genug Schaden machst, brauchst du auch noch nicht einmal in Deffhaltung gehen.

Unser Krieger zieht eh andauernd Aggro wenn er durch nuked. Da darf er das dann mal. Der fährt
ganz normale Rota und die Tanks halten sich etwas zurück. Gibt siomit keinerlei Dmg-Verlust, bis
auf ein wenig von den Tanks.
Das man in Deffhaltung weniger Schaden kriegt ist auch absolute unwichtig. Egal wie viel Schaden du
verringerst. Du musst auf 10.001 HP gebracht werden und landest immer bei 1. Egal in welcher Haltung.
Also Schau ob du alleine über Schaden machen die Aggro halten kannst als DD.
Erst wenn das nicht geht muss man andere Sachen machen 

Zu euren Heilern. Warum wechselt ihr gerade bei Schimaeron euren Diszi gegen einen Schamanen ein?
Fede1: Käseglocke, F2: Palatank zündet -20 Raiddmg, F3: sollte Käseglocke wieder rdy sein.
MAcht das sehr einfacher. Auch ist Gebet der Heilung da sehr gut beim hcohheilen. Und ein Diszi kann
in der letzten Phase dank Schilden (HEilen geht nicht, aber das schon  ) dem Raid sehr wertvolle
Zeit verschaffen, das sie ihn legen.

Also: DD Tank für die normalen Phasen und die richtigen Tanks für die Doppelschläge und eine komplette
Fede Phase. Heiler richtig einteilen und dann mal weiter schauen.


----------



## Michithekiller (28. März 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> Wenn du als Krieger genug Schaden machst, brauchst du auch noch nicht einmal in Deffhaltung gehen.
> 
> Unser Krieger zieht eh andauernd Aggro wenn er durch nuked. Da darf er das dann mal. Der fährt
> ganz normale Rota und die Tanks halten sich etwas zurück. Gibt siomit keinerlei Dmg-Verlust, bis
> ...



Ja das haben wir probierten und es hat geklappt wenn ich CD´s raushaue holt mich nix ein erstmal nur wir waren dann alle so durcheinander das wir erstmal schluß gemacht haben. Der Priester war ein rnd da unser Schami nicht konnte und zu BwD war dann der Schami dabei. Wir gehen heut oder morgen nochmal rein und probieren das mal, ansonsten eben am Weekend.

Ich denke das größte problem war das der Pala so durcheinander war das er nicht mehr wusste wen er oben halten musste, sieht man auch das eigentlich immer en Tank zur Feedephase down gegangen ist. Probieren was anderes wird nicht helfen, ich werde mich melden^^


----------



## Dexis (29. März 2011)

Gestern den gesamten Abend bei Maloriak gewesen.


Kyrador schrieb:


> Spielprobleme:
> Der Flammenatem in der roten Phase ist durch die erhöhten Schadenswerte am Anfang ein echter Knackpunkt und glaubt mir: ihr werdet eure zwei Raid-Cooldowns lieber lernen. Doch selbst mit diesen muss Feuerressistenz in Form einer Aura und/oder einem Totem gewährleistet sein.
> [...]
> Ansonsten ist der Kampf leider ein großes Fest von Zufällen. Vor allem am Anfang ist der Kampf sehr frustrierend, weil man das Gefühl hat, Spielball des Zufall zu sein, aber mit der Zeit gibt sich das. Ohne starke AE-Klassen braucht ihr hier aber gar nicht erst anzufangen.


Wir haben gestern mehrmals die Taktik rotieren lassen, zuerst hab ich (Feral) die Adds getankt, Pala stand am Boss. Dann mal mit drei Tanks (Feral und zweiter Pala teilen die Adds unter sich), dann hatten wir sogar 1-2 Versuche wo die Tanks die Plätze im Kampf selbst getauscht haben. Zum Schluss wieder mit alter Aufstellung (ich tanke Boss durch, Pala tankt/kitet die Adds).
Das klappte dann soweit gut, nur haut mich die Sengende Explosion regelmäßig aus den Socken. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso wir diese Aufstellung gewählt haben, aber geplant war dass ich die erste Flamme alleine fresse, reduziert durch Überlebensinstinkte (50% Schadensreduzierung) und Schmerzunterdrückung vom Diszi. Die zweite Flamme wird dann wieder mit dem Raid zusammen abgefangen.
Ob die Taktik wirklich gut ist kann man leider nicht sagen, weil der o.g. Zufallsfaktor vieles zunichte macht bevor man ein Urteil fällen kann. Sehr ärgerlich ist die Tatsache, dass die Kombination aus Arkaner Strom & Entartungen freilassen bei jeder einzelnen Phase (!) anders herum kommen kann. Also zuerst Ark. Strom/Entartungen, danach Entartungen/Ark. Strom, beim dritten wieder umgekehrt. Das ist ziemlich bitter für die eingeteilten Kicker, weil man sich auf gar nichts verlassen kann.
Genauso kommt der erste Tick des Arkanen Stroms auch zufällig, ein Beispiel: zwei Arkane Ströme beginnen bei 0 sek. und werden bei 0,5 sek. unterbrochen. Beim ersten Strom wäre der erste Tick bei 0,8 sek gekommen und konnte unterbunden werden. Beim zweiten Strom kommt der erste Tick aber schon bei 0,3 sek. und geht trotz schneller Unterbrechung durch. Und das kostet dann oftmals den gesamten Try.


----------



## Waldman (29. März 2011)

Muss mal kurz eine blöde Frage zu Halfus stellen :-(



> "_Aus dem Stun beim Brüllen nutzt jemand ein Schmuckstück oder andere Fähigkeiten, um schnell aus dem Stun zu kommen und die anschließende Schattennova zu unterbrechen."_



Mir war bisher nur bekannt, dass der Magier sich rausblinzeln kann, von welchem Schmuckstück oder welchen anderen Fähigkeiten ist denn hier die Rede?

lg


----------



## Kyrador (29. März 2011)

Hallo Dexis,

danke erstmal für dein Feedback. Anbei ein paar Antworten von mir...



Dexis schrieb:


> Wir haben bei unserem Setup festgestellt, dass das Fokusieren der Adds besser klappt als das reine Bomben. Bei den Versuchen mit reinem Bomben hatten die Blubbs beim Phasenübergang alle so um die 30% Leben, während beim Fokusschaden am Ende nur ein Blubb mit 50-55% Leben da stand.



Das muss man für seinen Raid dann selber entscheiden. Euch fehlt aber scheinbar einiges an Bomb-Power... Fakt ist, es darf eigentlich kein Blubb mit in die nächste Phase.. nicht wegen des Schadens, sondern wegen der schwarzen Flächen. Das ist vor allem dann tödlich, wenn als erste Phase die rote kommt...



Dexis schrieb:


> Für den Sturm haben wir zwei Spieler (Tank und Melee DD) zum Unterbrechen abgestellt, wir haben hier dasselbe Problem mit der Unberechenbarkeit erlebt wie bei Atramedes: wenn der Arkane Sturm kommt kann es passieren, dass der erste Tick manchmal instant kommt und manchmal erst nach einer Sekunde. D.h. selbst wenn umgehend unterbrochen wird kann ein Tick durchgehen und in der roten/blauen Phase einen Spieler aus den Socken hauen, was im 10er natürlich kaum ausgeglichen werden kann.



Sorry, aber das stimmt nicht. Der erste Tick kommt IMMER nach einer Sekunde. Entweder haben eure Unterbrecher eine extrem schlechte Latenz oder ihr habt ein anderes Problem. Wie ich übrigens angemerkt habe, ist es wahnsinnig wichtig, jemanden zu haben, der die Castzeit von Maloriak erhöhen kann. Also entweder einen Hexer mit Fluch der Sprachen, einen Schurken mit entsprechendem Gift, einen Jäger mit Sporensegler etc.
Das gibt euch nochmal ein klein wenig Puffer. Wir haben uns übrigens zusätzlich damit beholfen, dass die entsprechenden Unterbrecher die jeweiligen Warnungen in DBM eingeschaltet und die anderen ausgeschaltet haben...



Dexis schrieb:


> Gestern den gesamten Abend bei Maloriak gewesen.
> 
> Wir haben gestern mehrmals die Taktik rotieren lassen, zuerst hab ich (Feral) die Adds getankt, Pala stand am Boss. Dann mal mit drei Tanks (Feral und zweiter Pala teilen die Adds unter sich), dann hatten wir sogar 1-2 Versuche wo die Tanks die Plätze im Kampf selbst getauscht haben. Zum Schluss wieder mit alter Aufstellung (ich tanke Boss durch, Pala tankt/kitet die Adds).
> Das klappte dann soweit gut, nur haut mich die Sengende Explosion regelmäßig aus den Socken. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso wir diese Aufstellung gewählt haben, aber geplant war dass ich die erste Flamme alleine fresse, reduziert durch Überlebensinstinkte (50% Schadensreduzierung) und Schmerzunterdrückung vom Diszi. Die zweite Flamme wird dann wieder mit dem Raid zusammen abgefangen.
> ...



Einer alleine will die Flamme aushalten? Da das Ding 1,15 Millionen Schaden macht, würde ich das nicht versuchen... jetzt weiß ich gerade nicht, ob Schmerzunterdrückung und Überlebensinstinkte überhaupt zusammen wirken. Die Resistenzaura vom Paladin wird ja auch nicht auf das Totem des Schamanen draufaddiert. Ich würde daher vermuten, dass dieser Doppeleffekt nicht funktioniert...
Tatsache ist: den Atem müsst ihr als Team abfangen. Teilweise funktioniert das mit dem Timer auch nicht so ganz (wie gesagt, Zufall läßt grüßen), aber als Orientierung passt das schon. Da ihr einen Tank-Paladin habt, habt ihr da schonmal einen Raid-CD und mit nem Diszi sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Dexis (29. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das muss man für seinen Raid dann selber entscheiden. Euch fehlt aber scheinbar einiges an Bomb-Power... Fakt ist, es darf eigentlich kein Blubb mit in die nächste Phase.. nicht wegen des Schadens, sondern wegen der schwarzen Flächen. Das ist vor allem dann tödlich, wenn als erste Phase die rote kommt...


Nachdem der Hexer nun auf Dämonologie spielt, hat sich das Bomben sowieso erledigt ^^



Kyrador schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das stimmt nicht. Der erste Tick kommt IMMER nach einer Sekunde. Entweder haben eure Unterbrecher eine extrem schlechte Latenz oder ihr habt ein anderes Problem. Wie ich übrigens angemerkt habe, ist es wahnsinnig wichtig, jemanden zu haben, der die Castzeit von Maloriak erhöhen kann. Also entweder einen Hexer mit Fluch der Sprachen, einen Schurken mit entsprechendem Gift, einen Jäger mit Sporensegler etc.
> Das gibt euch nochmal ein klein wenig Puffer. Wir haben uns übrigens zusätzlich damit beholfen, dass die entsprechenden Unterbrecher die jeweiligen Warnungen in DBM eingeschaltet und die anderen ausgeschaltet haben...


Also ich als Kicker für den Strom hab eigentlich eine sehr gute Latenz (25-35 ms), trotzdem hat man hier das Gefühl der erste Tick kommt an völlig unterschiedlichen Punkten des Casts.
Und wieso sollten die anderen ihre DBM-Warnung für den Kick ausschalten? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz  Zumindest erkenne ich den Unterschied für die Kicker nicht, weil die die Warnungen der anderen doch sowieso nicht mitbekommen....



Kyrador schrieb:


> Einer alleine will die Flamme aushalten? Da das Ding 1,15 Millionen Schaden macht, würde ich das nicht versuchen... jetzt weiß ich gerade nicht, ob Schmerzunterdrückung und Überlebensinstinkte überhaupt zusammen wirken. Die Resistenzaura vom Paladin wird ja auch nicht auf das Totem des Schamanen draufaddiert. Ich würde daher vermuten, dass dieser Doppeleffekt nicht funktioniert...
> Tatsache ist: den Atem müsst ihr als Team abfangen. Teilweise funktioniert das mit dem Timer auch nicht so ganz (wie gesagt, Zufall läßt grüßen), aber als Orientierung passt das schon. Da ihr einen Tank-Paladin habt, habt ihr da schonmal einen Raid-CD und mit nem Diszi sollte das kein Problem sein.


Ich weiß es auch nicht, wieso diese Taktik gewählt wurde. Ich hab mich gestern einfach daran gehalten weil der Rest meinte "wir probieren es jetzt so". Allerdings habe ich heute allein nochmal acht Videos von Maloriak HC gesehen und da standen alle ausnahmslos zusammen bei der Sengenden Explosion. Und was das "Aushalten" der Flamme allein angeht: zweimal hats geklappt^^ Ich stand dann nur noch mit 15% da, aber überlebt hab ichs - wohlgemerkt mit Überelebensinstinkt und Schmwerzunterdrückung drauf.


----------



## Kyrador (29. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Also ich als Kicker für den Strom hab eigentlich eine sehr gute Latenz (25-35 ms), trotzdem hat man hier das Gefühl der erste Tick kommt an völlig unterschiedlichen Punkten des Casts.
> Und wieso sollten die anderen ihre DBM-Warnung für den Kick ausschalten? Das verstehe ich jetzt nciht so ganz



Man kann bei DBM einstellen, dass man eine spezielle Warnung bekommt, wenn der Sturm kickbar ist und dass man eine spezielle Warnung bekommt, wenn die Entartungen kickbar sind. D.h. sobald er einen der beiden Casts beginnt, kommt eine große blaue Meldung in der Mitte des Bildschirms. Wenn du jetzt nur den Sturm kicken sollst, machst du nur die Warnung für diesen an und kannst so nicht aus Versehen die Entartung kicken, weil der Bildschirm nicht blau wird


----------



## Blacknature (29. März 2011)

Moin zusammen.

Zu Maloriak:
- Wenn der Bomb dmg nicht das Problem ist, kann man gerne 2 Entartungen in die schwarze Phasen nehmen.
- Den MT 1xAtem pro rote Phase kann man abfangen lassen. Setzt nur voraus, das er genug CD's hat/bekommt. Macht bei uns ein Palatank.

Kill aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Elenenedh (30. März 2011)

Atramedes hat tatsächlich noch an dem Sonntag dran geglaubt ^^

*Atramedes*

Unser Setup


Ein Tank (Krieger)
Drei Heiler (Schamane, Druide, Heilig-Priester)
Sechs Schadensauteiler (Mix aus Ranged und Melee)

Wir haben die Taktik mit dem Camp benutzt, das pro Discs und Feueratem jeweils von rechts nach links und wieder zurück wechselt. Allerdings artet das spätestens nach der zweiten Phase in purem Chaos aus  Unser Schamane bedient den Gong in der Luftphase, in der Bodenphase machts ein Jäger. Im Prinzip ist's nur wildes Durcheinanderrennen. Alle Schadensausteiler kümmern sich um den Add, sobald er da ist. Mit sechs Toten in der letzten Bodenphase (Atramedes ist schon zur vierten Luftphase abgehoben) haben wir ihn noch runtergedottet. War keineswegs ein sauberer Kill und wurde auch noch nicht von uns reproduziert, da wir uns dafür entschlossen haben, erst einmal munter an Schimaeron zu wipen.

*Mein Fazit*
Funktioniert so schon für uns, wenn die Leute ein bisschen aufmerksamer spielen.


*Schimaeron*
Wir haben ihn zwar noch nicht ganz down - 3 Prozent - aber ich kann trotzdem berichten, wie wirs machen.

Unser Setup


Zwei Tanks (Druide und Krieger) und ein Todesritter im DPS-Spec
Drei Heiler (Schamane, Druide, Heilig-Priester) und ein Schatten-Priester in den Fehde-Phasen
Drei Schadensausteiler (Melee und Ranged gemischt)

Vom Schaden her sind wir gut dabei, meistens auf 60-65 Prozent nach zwei Minuten im Kampf. Der Todesritter tankt, die eigentlichen Tanks fressen die Breaks, Double Attacks und tanken in der Fehde-Phase. Die wechseln sich dann entsprechend ab, um Cooldowns und Breaks zu timen. Als wir mit Schimaeron gerade erst angefangen haben, starb uns oft schnell der Todesritter weg, inzwischen haben wir das aber recht gut im Griff. Nach einer dreistündigen Wipe-Session am Sonntag war unser bester Versuch mit drei Prozent *grml*. Im Prinzip sitzt die Taktik nach paarn 20 Wipes, es hapert nur manchmal an der Ausführung. Derzeit an der letzten Fehde-Phase die wir abwarten, bevor wir Schimaeron auf 20 Prozent bringen. Wir stoppen die DPS einerseits schon bei 24 Prozent, was dafür sorgt, dass wir den Caustic Slime bereits bekommen, der an unserer Lebensenergie knabbert. Müssen ihn da runter auf 22 bringen. Andererseits schläft unser Druide gerne mal und verbraucht sein Tranquility vor der letzten Fehde. Und dann stehen wir da blöd, weil nicht alle komplett geheilt werden können  Wie gesagt, bei uns haperts momentan nur am Timing, nicht an Tank-Rotation oder am Berserker.

*Mein Fazit*
Scheint zu funktionieren. Ich hasse Schimaeron. Und Leute, die sich nach einem halben Abend voller Wipes wundern, warum sie manchmal so oft verfehlen -.- Know your boss sag ich da nur...


----------



## Omidas (30. März 2011)

GZ zu Atramedes ... an einem Abend legen ist schon gut. Der ist halt derbe unverzeilich der Drache.

Zu Schimaeron. Ja das Timing ist bei dem schon wichtig. Aber so 3% kann man evtl noch dadurch raus holen,
das man ihn viele Laufwege beschert durch geschicktes Aggro Ping Pong. Ziel ist es halt, das am besten die
Heiler noch vor den DD's sterben.
Und wenn manche nicht mit 100% rein gehen helfen Priester Schilde auch kleine Wunder 

Aber warum du Schimaeron hasst? Als Dotklasse geht das ja sogar noch. Oder meinst du weil du mit heilen
musst während der Fede^^

Achja "Know your boss sag ich da nur" *hustHalfusHeroicGuideVideohust*. Absolute nicht böse gemeint. Aber das
hat mir einen sehr netten Lacher beschert . Aber ist halt allgemein das Problem, das die meisten nicht
wissen was da eigentlich passiert. Wenn ich mal nicht gut drauf bin um Raidlead zu machen ... ach was sage
ich da ... nach spätestens einer halben Stunde mache ich es ja doch wieder, weil sonst die Hälfte vergessen wird^^


----------



## Michithekiller (4. April 2011)

Moin,

wir haben Schimaeron auch Down finde aber das es auch ein bissi ist wo der zufall entscheidet, Samstag noch einen 0,6% Wipe und gestern nach dem dritten Try war es dann soweit. Nächstes Wochenende kommt dann Atramedes, ich denke 2 Camp´s sind sinnvoll?! jetzt wäre nur die Sache mit den Gong´s jeder erzählt was anderes. Bodenphase gehen 2 weg aber in der Luftphase jetzt einer oder doch 2? 

p.s. Halfus ist auch down und danke für Eure hilfestellung


----------



## Dexis (4. April 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir haben Schimaeron auch Down finde aber das es auch ein bissi ist wo der zufall entscheidet, Samstag noch einen 0,6% Wipe und gestern nach dem dritten Try war es dann soweit. Nächstes Wochenende kommt dann Atramedes, ich denke 2 Camp´s sind sinnvoll?! jetzt wäre nur die Sache mit den Gong´s jeder erzählt was anderes. Bodenphase gehen 2 weg aber in der Luftphase jetzt einer oder doch 2?
> 
> p.s. Halfus ist auch down und danke für Eure hilfestellung


Unsere Gruppe macht den Kampf mit nur einem Camp, alle stehen beim Tank. Es müssen zwar alle beim Sonarpuls laufen, dafür haben es die Kicker (da weiterhin nur ein Tank gebraucht wird, haben wir da ohnehin drei Nahkämpfer stehen) zum Wichtel nicht so weit.
Und hier nochmal die Aussage von Kyrador zur Verteilung der Gongs im Kampf:



Kyrador schrieb:


> Am Anfang stehen zehn Gongs zur Verfügung. Jedes Mal, wenn du einen Gong in der *Boden*phase benutzt, zerstört Nefarian einen weiteren Gong. In der *Luft*phase hingegen kannst du einen Gong ohne zusätzlichen Verlust nutzen. Folglich kommt man dadurch auf maximal vier Boden- und drei Luftphasen:
> - Ende erste Bodenphase: noch acht Gongs
> - Ende erste Luftphase: noch sieben Gongs
> - Ende zweite Bodenphase: noch fünf Gongs
> ...


----------



## Kyrador (4. April 2011)

Und weiter im Text 


Magmaul

Hero-Zusätze (Übersicht):
- Nefarian wirft in periodischen Abständen einen Meteor auf einen zufälligen Spieler (wenn genug Spieler auf Distanz zu Magmaul stehen, werden diese bevorzugt anvisiert)
- der Meteor macht beim Aufschlag (tödlichen) Schaden
- von der Einschlagstelle entfernen sich Feuer, denen man ausweichen muss
- zusätzlich erscheint an der Einschlagstelle ein Knochenkonstrukt, das getankt werden muss
- bei 20% HP wirken die Knochenkonstrukte einen Zauber namens Armageddon (acht Sekunden Zauberzeit), wird dieser beendet, erleidet jeder Spieler ca. 125k Feuerschaden
- ist Magmaul bei 30% angekommen (und befindet sich in der normalen Phase!), enden die Meteoreinschläge; stattdessen wirkt Nefarian Schattengeschossen in den Raid, die Umgebungsschaden verursachen, weshalb man dann verteilt stehen sollte

Taktikansatz:
Der Kampf favorisiert ganz klar Gruppen mit wenigen Nahkämpfern. Es werden drei Spieler (am besten Bombklassen wie Jäger und Magier) dazu abkommandiert, ausserhalb der Melee-Reichweite zu stehen und zwischen den bekannten Positionen hin- und herzulaufen, wie man es im Normalmodus auch für die Parasiten macht. So werden die Meteore normalerweise nicht ins Melee-Camp gezaubert und die Heiler müssen sich minimalst bewegen. Sobald ein Add erscheint, wird dieses vom zweiten Tank an sich gebunden und etwas abseits von den Heiler getankt. In der normalen Phase müssen daher in erster Linie die Parasiten und die Knochenkonstrukte vernichtet werden, wobei ein Add, welches 20% HP erreicht, höchste Priorität hat! Sobald der Kopf verwundbar wird, sollte ihr nach Möglichkeit sofort auf Magmaul umschwenken (es sei denn, Armageddon wird gezaubert). Ihr wechselt dann zwar im Normalfall mit zwei großen Adds in die nächste normale Phase, aber dort sind diese dann "leicht" zu besiegen. Nach einer Kopfphase ist ein Tankwechsel übrigens nun zwingend notwendig, da der Schaden von Magmaul um einiges höher ist und der MT mit dem Rüstungsdebuff sonst derbst Schaden bekommt.
Ihr spielt das ganze dann runter, bis Magmaul bei ca. 33% ist. Stellt dann den Schaden auf den Wurm ein und wartet, bis die nächste Kopfphase beginnt (bekämpft derweil die großen Adds). Sobald die Kopfphase startet, zündet KR/HT/ZK und alles andere, damit ihr Magmaul so viel Schaden wie möglich zufügt. Phase 3 (keine Meteore mehr, dafür die Schattengeschosse) beginnt dann, wenn Magmaul's HP unter 30% sinkt UND die normale Phase einsetzt. Da der Schaden durch Magmaul UND die Schattengeschosse über kurz oder lang zu hoch wird, müsst ihr die Phase 3 daher so kurz wie möglich halten. Dies erreicht ihr durch die genannte Vorgehensweise. Nach Möglichkeit sollte Magmaul mit maximal 10-15% in Phase 3 starten... hier sollten eure Heiler dann alle Cooldowns zünden und den Raid solange am Leben halten, bis der Wurm endlich das zeitliche segnet.

Spielprobleme:
Euer Range-Camp wird eine Menge laufen müssen UND bekommt alle kompletten Lava-Angriffe von Magmaul ab. Diese drei Spieler brauchen die meiste Heilung und sollten nach Möglichkeit zusammen bleiben, damit eure Heiler effektiv heilen können (Kettenheilung, Gebet der Heilung usw.). Natürlich ist dies aufgrund der Meteore und dem Feuer nicht immer möglich, sagt dies im Teamspeak unbedingt an.
Am Anfang des Kampf kann es passieren, dass Nefarian den ersten Meteor ins Melee-Camp wirft (es kann sogar sinnvoll sein, dies zu provozieren). In diesem Fall muss das komplette Camp von rechts nach links ausweichen (oder andersrum). Auch danach kann das Melee-Camp Ziel des Meteors sein. Achtet daher immer darauf, ob ihr euch unter einen Feuereffekt seht!
Passt beim Positionswechsel auf, nicht vorne in die Lava zu fallen 
Wenn ein Add Armageddon zaubert, MUSS jeder DD sofort darauf wechseln. Verweigerungshaltung ist nicht drin, Leute!

Diskussionen:
Die Taktik basiert darauf, die Heiler möglichst wenig laufen lassen zu müssen, da der Kampf extrem heilintensiv ist. Eine spezielle Kombination ist allerdings nicht nötig.


----------



## Dexis (5. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Und weiter im Text
> 
> Magmaul
> 
> ...


Wir haben das Konstrukt in Meleerange zu Magmaul getankt, weil aus irgendeinem Grund immer mal wieder der Schmelzanfall auf Magmaul kam. Wir wissen absolut nicht wieso, weil wir mit zwei Tanks und zwei Melees am Boss stehen. Es gab dann einzelne Tries, da sind Leute im Ranged-Camp mit 150/160k+ Magmaspucken instant aus den Socken gehauen worden. Wir haben aber keine Ahnung wieso der Buff stackt wenn da Leute am Boss stehen....

Zu den Parasiten:
Wir haben beides versucht, einmal die Adds zu kiten (Jäger/Frostmagier) und einmal wie im Normalmodus mit Bomben zu töten. Das Bomben war vom Schaden her natürlich deutlich schneller, aber das Problem war dass unser Heiler Bäumchen durch die HoTs jedes Mal instant die Aggro mehrerer Parasiten inne hatte und damit die Gruppe gesprengt hat (wegen Infektiösem Erbrochenem)


----------



## refload (5. April 2011)

Schimaeron Heroic (10er PSA) setup:

 2 Tanks:
- Todesritter (nützlich weil magie Bubble in der "Fehde" Phase)
- Paladin (für den Wächter)

 3 Heiler:
- Heilig Paladin (für tankheal inkl. flamme und Strahlen in der &#8222;Fehde" Phase zum hochhealen)
- Heilig Priester (Gruppen-Heilung)
- Diszi Priester(Gruppen Schild in der &#8222;Fehde" Phase, Gruppen-Heilung + Schilde für tank etc.)

 5 DamageDealer
- Je nach Setup unter Berücksichtigung des besten Supports
- Auf eine klasse mit &#8222;Hero" (alternativ Zeitkrümmung oder was auch imemr) solltet Ihr nicht verzichten.


 Spielweise:

 Heilereinteilung wie beschrieben. 

 Fehdephase 1: Priester Gruppenschild
 Fehdephase 2: Wächter
 Fehdephase 3: Priester Gruppenschild

 Damit solltet Ihr die 3 Fehde Phasen gut überstehen. Anschließend sollte der Boss 20% erreicht haben. Der Diszi Priester verteilt weiter schilde &#8211; alle anderen nuken. So legen wir den Boss recht einfach.

 Mögliche probleme: 
- Mitglieder sterben nach dem massakrieren. In dem Fall die Leute nicht overhealen und nur über 10k healten. Das ist der Häufigste Fehler. 

Hoffe das hilft ggf.


----------



## Waldman (6. April 2011)

Boss: Halfus

Guten Tag!

Meine Gildengruppe hat es gestern erstmals gewagt in der Bastion den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf heroisch zu stellen. Hm ernüchternd, wollten eigentlich Halfus versuchen, nach dem vierten Versuch hatte ich dann beschlossen auf nhc die Instanz zu durchlaufen.
Der vierte und "erfolgreichste" Kampf dauerte doch etwas mehr als eine Minute, dabei waren die Welplinge nahezu down.

Unser Setup:

Tanks: Pala / Krieger
Melees: Schurke / Schamane
Ranges: Magier / Shadow / Eule
Heiler: Schami / Pala / Dudu

Ja ich weiß, 2 Tank-Taktik ist suboptimal, muss doch aber auch umsetzbar sein. Ist es eigentlich möglich, dass der Palatank, der Halfus an der Backe anfangs hat, auch einen der Drachen noch tankt? Unser Krieger kriegt schon massiv eins auf die Mütze, womit unsere Heiler große Probleme haben und vor scheinbar unlösbare Aufgaben stellt.

Logs stehen zur Verfügung, in wie weit man aus 40-60 Sekunden-Tries Schlüsse ziehen kann sei dahingestellt.

Ein dritter Tank wäre wohl hilfreich, aber eigentlich nicht umsetzbar für uns. Unser Palatank reinig die unerbitterlichen Stöße schon. Vermutlich müssen einfach die ersten beiden Drachen (Welplinge und Sturmreiter) schneller down gehen, nur unser Krieger Tank hat auch Probleme hier gescheit Aggro aufzubauen gegen alle Mobs.

Irgendwelche hilfreichen Tipps noch, außer denen die schon genannt wurden?

lg


----------



## Kyrador (6. April 2011)

@Waldman: Entweder man entscheidet sich für zwei Tanks und vier Heiler oder für drei Tanks und drei Heiler, wobei ich ersteres präferieren würde. Mit nur drei Heilern ist der wahnsinnig hohe Schaden, der in der ersten Minute auf die Tanks eingeht, einfach nur sehr schwer heilbar und man braucht vermutlich einiges Glück... davon abgesehen bekommt der Rest vom Raid auch noch gut aufs Maul...


----------



## Waldman (6. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> @Waldman: Entweder man entscheidet sich für zwei Tanks und vier Heiler oder für drei Tanks und drei Heiler, wobei ich ersteres präferieren würde. Mit nur drei Heilern ist der wahnsinnig hohe Schaden, der in der ersten Minute auf die Tanks eingeht, einfach nur sehr schwer heilbar und man braucht vermutlich einiges Glück... davon abgesehen bekommt der Rest vom Raid auch noch gut aufs Maul...



Ok, bei meiner Recherche bin ich auch auf ein 4 Heiler Setup gestoßen, das lässt sich für unsere Gruppe eher realisieren, weil die Eule auch einen Heal-Spec hat. Wie wäre da die Einteilung der Heiler?

lg


----------



## Kyrador (6. April 2011)

Puh... gute Frage...
Paladin + Schami auf die Tanks, eventuell den Schamanen ne Heil-Hit-Skillung vornehmen lassen, damit er die Schattennova kickt (-> die DD können sich auf den Schaden konzentrieren) und die Druiden heilen den Raid...

Und es ist übrigens (zumindest in unseren Augen) sinnvoller, einen Drachen als erstes umzuhauen, während die Welpen nebenbei etwas Schaden kassieren... wir hatten bei der Fokussierung der Welpen am Anfang immer das Problem, dass mindestens ein DD Aggro gezogen hat (acht Welpen kannst du mit den herkömmlichen Tank-Fähigkeiten nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit an dich binden)...


----------



## Waldman (6. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Puh... gute Frage...
> Paladin + Schami auf die Tanks, eventuell den Schamanen ne Heil-Hit-Skillung vornehmen lassen, damit er die Schattennova kickt (-> die DD können sich auf den Schaden konzentrieren) und die Druiden heilen den Raid...
> 
> Und es ist übrigens (zumindest in unseren Augen) sinnvoller, einen Drachen als erstes umzuhauen, während die Welpen nebenbei etwas Schaden kassieren... wir hatten bei der Fokussierung der Welpen am Anfang immer das Problem, dass mindestens ein DD Aggro gezogen hat (acht Welpen kannst du mit den herkömmlichen Tank-Fähigkeiten nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit an dich binden)...



Genau das war ein Problem, also Steindrache eventuell zuerst. Hm macht Sinn. Ob unser Heilschamane die Zeit findet noch zu unterbrechen, hm, keine Ahnung ;-) Aber danke für deine Tipps. Die bringen uns sicherlich weiter. Dass der Halfus Tank noch einen Drachen an sich bindet ist keine Gute Idee? Ich meine, da der zweite Tank eh Halfus irgendwann spottet und der erste dann die restlichen Drachen binden muss, hätte er bereits einen, oder ist der Schaden, den er kassiert dann zu hoch?


----------



## Kyrador (6. April 2011)

Nun, Halfus HM ist im Grunde genommen nur ein sehr harter Gear-Check mit einem Minimum an Movement und Unterbrechung.
Wir holen am Anfang zwei Drachen (Netherbestie und Steindrache) plus die Welpen raus. D.h. der Halfus-Tank muss einen Drachen zwingend mittanken... sinnvollerweise ist das euer Paladin-Tank, der sich den ersten MS-Debuff mit Gottesschild-Makro entfernt (bei ca. 8 Stacks), was zusätzlich Zeit bringt. Wenn der Paladin-Tank dann das zweite Mal bei acht Stacks ist, MUSS der erste Drache umfallen. Dann nämlich beginnt das Abspotten (Krieger spottet Halfus, Paladin spottet den anderen Drachen) und ihr könnt die Welpen mit Flächenschaden erledigen. Danach noch den zweiten Drachen umklatschen und brav hin- und herspotten... sobald nur noch Halfus da ist (bzw. kurz bevor der zweite Drache fällt), holt ihr noch den Zeitwächter raus und verschafft den Heilern Entlastung durch den reduzierten Raidschaden. Den Schieferdrachen könnt ihr stehenlassen...
Die letzte Crux besteht dann darin, dass der Magier das Blinzeln bei dem Geheul in P2 gut timed, damit er die direkt nach dem Geheul folgende Schattennova unterbrechen kann... alternativ könnt ihr es mit Eisblock -> Segen des Schutzes auf Heilschamane -> Segen des Schutzes auf Magier machen. Mehr als dreimal Geheul sollte nicht kommen... falls doch, sind schon Leute gestorben, dann werdet ihr aber ohnehin am Enrage scheitern.


----------



## Waldman (6. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Nun, Halfus HM ist im Grunde genommen nur ein sehr harter Gear-Check mit einem Minimum an Movement und Unterbrechung.
> Wir holen am Anfang zwei Drachen (Netherbestie und Steindrache) plus die Welpen raus. D.h. der Halfus-Tank muss einen Drachen zwingend mittanken... sinnvollerweise ist das euer Paladin-Tank, der sich den ersten MS-Debuff mit Gottesschild-Makro entfernt (bei ca. 8 Stacks), was zusätzlich Zeit bringt. Wenn der Paladin-Tank dann das zweite Mal bei acht Stacks ist, MUSS der erste Drache umfallen. Dann nämlich beginnt das Abspotten (Krieger spottet Halfus, Paladin spottet den anderen Drachen) und ihr könnt die Welpen mit Flächenschaden erledigen. Danach noch den zweiten Drachen umklatschen und brav hin- und herspotten... sobald nur noch Halfus da ist (bzw. kurz bevor der zweite Drache fällt), holt ihr noch den Zeitwächter raus und verschafft den Heilern Entlastung durch den reduzierten Raidschaden. Den Schieferdrachen könnt ihr stehenlassen...
> Die letzte Crux besteht dann darin, dass der Magier das Blinzeln bei dem Geheul in P2 gut timed, damit er die direkt nach dem Geheul folgende Schattennova unterbrechen kann... alternativ könnt ihr es mit Eisblock -> Segen des Schutzes auf Heilschamane -> Segen des Schutzes auf Magier machen. Mehr als dreimal Geheul sollte nicht kommen... falls doch, sind schon Leute gestorben, dann werdet ihr aber ohnehin am Enrage scheitern.



Ah ok, wir hatten es gestern so gemacht, dass der zweite Tank 2 Drachen + Welplinge getankt hatte 

Hm, gut, was hälst du von der Vorgehensweise mit Insignie? Aber vielen Dank für deine hilfreichen Tipps.

lg


----------



## Dexis (7. April 2011)

Waldman schrieb:


> Ah ok, wir hatten es gestern so gemacht, dass der zweite Tank 2 Drachen + Welplinge getankt hatte
> 
> Hm, gut, was hälst du von der Vorgehensweise mit Insignie? Aber vielen Dank für deine hilfreichen Tipps.
> 
> lg


Die Antwort findet man bereits auf Seite 1:



Elenenedh schrieb:


> Unser Setup:
> 
> Drei Tanks (beim ersten Mal drei Druiden, gestern zwei Druiden und ein Todesritter)
> Drei Heiler (beim ersten Mal Paladin, Disziplin-Priester, Schamane, gestern Druide, Heilig-Priester, Schamane)
> ...


Das funktioniert hervorragend und man braucht auch keine Insignie dafür. Keiner der aktuellen Kämpfe ist so gedacht dass man einen PvE-Slot für PvP-Zeugs verschwenden muss. Und wenn ud dich fragst wieso drei Tanks - gewöhn´ dich und deine Gruppe schonmal daran, einen eurer Melee-DDs ersatzweise mit Tankklamotten auszustatten. Das ist im 10er HM-Content schon sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Sch1llman (10. April 2011)

Easymode mit 3 Tanks und 3 Heilern:
Ein Tank nimmt Zeitwächter, Ausgeburt des Nethers, Sturmreiter sowie die Welpen. Die anderen beiden Tanks spotten sich Halfus hin und her. Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand: Heiler müssen nur auf einen Tank pressen, die anderen kriegen lächerlich wenig Schaden (gut so, MS debuff). Natürlich müssen sämtliche adds möglichst schnell sterben, Fokus selbstverständlich auf einen Drachen nach dem anderen.


----------



## Michithekiller (11. April 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Unsere Gruppe macht den Kampf mit nur einem Camp, alle stehen beim Tank. Es müssen zwar alle beim Sonarpuls laufen, dafür haben es die Kicker (da weiterhin nur ein Tank gebraucht wird, haben wir da ohnehin drei Nahkämpfer stehen) zum Wichtel nicht so weit.
> Und hier nochmal die Aussage von Kyrador zur Verteilung der Gongs im Kampf:



Das haben wir am Samstag versucht gehabt aber unsere Ranged DD´s waren dafür zu blöd um es so zusagen, auf ansage sind sie gelaufen nur nicht dahin wo sie sollten. Gestern waren wir nochmal drin mit unserer normalen Tatik, heißt im "großen" Raum alle mehr oder weniger verteilt oder jeder weicht den dinger für sich aus und im vierten Try war er down schon irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Dexis (11. April 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Das haben wir am Samstag versucht gehabt aber unsere Ranged DD´s waren dafür zu blöd um es so zusagen, auf ansage sind sie gelaufen nur nicht dahin wo sie sollten. Gestern waren wir nochmal drin mit unserer normalen Tatik, heißt im "großen" Raum alle mehr oder weniger verteilt oder jeder weicht den dinger für sich aus und im vierten Try war er down schon irgendwie komisch.


Sicher klappt die Variante auch. Es ist ja eigentlich reine Einstellungssache der Gruppe was für sie besser ist. Stehen alle verteilt (wie Normalmodus), müssen nur die laufen die von "ihrem" Sonarpuls anvisiert werden. Dafür müssen dann beim Feueratem mehrere laufen, weil sie dem anvisierten Spieler im Weg stehen. Bei unserer Variante war´s umgekehrt, alle mussten gemeinsam den Pulsen ausweichen, dafür konnten alle beim Atem stehenbleiben.

Es zeigt sich ohnehin in letzter Zeit, dass vor allem bei den Hardmodes im 10er viele Varianten möglich sind. Das ist sicherlich gut gegenüber den früheren Raidbossen, bei denen es fast immer nur eine Taktik gab und wenn die Leute diese nicht hinbekommen haben, wurde der Boss für sie zum Contentblocker.


----------



## Michithekiller (13. April 2011)

Wir werden uns heute mal fix "Valiona und Theralion" auf Hc anschauen, vom prinzip her ist nicht viel anders nur das wir es so machen wollen das unser Schurke (in passender Skillung) und der Pala Tank (15 Stack´s Bubble und dann bei 12 Stack´s raus) nur runter gehen oder gar der Schurke ganz alleine. Blackout muss gegengeheilt werden ansonsten nix besonderes, ich werde mich dann heute abend oder morgen früh melden wie es gelaufen ist bzw was es zu berichten gibt.


----------



## Michithekiller (20. April 2011)

Moin,

hat sich alles ein wenig verzögert ... was Valiona & Theralion angeht ist unser einzigstes problem das unser Schurke ab und zu von der Blendenden Zerstörung geötet wird wenn er runter geht "kurz danach". Bei besten try waren wir gestern auf 50% allerdings haben wir nur 7 trys gemacht weil wir zeitdruck hatten. DMG sah ok aus, wie gesagt Schurke war alleine unten und Heiler Mana war auch mehr als gut alles andere wird wie immer sein tryn, tryn und nochmal tryn. Aufstellung: DK, Pala Tank ; Dudu, Pala, Schami Heiler ; Schurke, Warri als Meele ; Priester, Mage, Eule (fast ganzes Heal Gear) als Ranged DD´s.


----------



## Figetftw! (22. April 2011)

ich würde einen heiler mit dem rogue runterschicken , am besten den pala da er sich den debuff einmal wegbubbeln kann, dann reicht für den rogue einmal runtergehen und dann den boss einfach wegnuken.... 15-16 getötete adds unten sollten eigentlich reichen , da der ae-dmg des bosses generell sehr stark generft wurde


----------



## Snee (3. Mai 2011)

Beim Schimäron-Hardmode hab ich in einigen Videos feststellen müssen, dass die Tanks nach dem Phasenübergang sehr lang noch überlebt haben. Wir kommen inzwischen sicher in die 2te Phase rein, aber dann sterben uns sehr schnell die Tanks weg und damit auch zu schnell der Rest der Truppe... 2-6% stehen somit am Ende immer noch auf der Lebensuhr von dem Drachen.

Jemand noch Tipps oder ne Idee, wie wir bei unserem Setup die Gruppe bzw. speziell die Tanks länger am Leben halten können? Aufstellung scheint bei uns in der letzten Phase auch ein bissl konfus zu sein (Thema Aggropingpong).

Uns stehen Kriegertank, DKtank, Katze (Bär), Hunter, Shadow, Hexe, Mage, Diszi, Restro und Holypala zur Verfügung.

Über Hilfestellung jeglicher Art sehr dankbar! :-)


----------



## Kyrador (3. Mai 2011)

Folgende Möglichkeiten bestehen:

- kurz vor 20% (also am besten bei 21%) die beiden Heiler mit Spott-Fähigkeiten den Boss spotten lassen, um in der Aggro-Liste ganz oben zu stehen (in P2 funktioniert Spott ja nicht mehr) -> DD haben mehr Zeit für Schaden
- die beiden Tanks auf max. range stellen und dem ersten der beiden SdS geben (sofern der Paladin noch lebt und nicht gespottet hat)
- wenn der Jäger Aggro hat, Totstellen nutzen
- Tanks das Schmuckstück von Valiona anziehen lassen ( http://www.wowhead.com/item=59515 ) -> 9% Ausweichen für 20sec ist extrem stark und kann bewußt eingesetzt werden


----------



## Snee (3. Mai 2011)

@Kyrador: 
- kurz vor 20% sollen die Heiler spotten wg Aggro - aber da kann er doch schon in Phase sein, oder? Der Phasenübergang war doch bei 22-20% wischiwaschi... Kenn mich mit Priester nicht wirklich aus, so dass zum Spotten sich der Palaheiler und dann meiner einer mit Totem anbieten soll? Spottet das Totem zu 100%?
- Tanks auf max range stellen - bei uns wird der Boss in der Mitte des Raums getankt und unser Doppelschlag- und Co.-Krieger düst kurz vorm Übergang gen Raumecke... also müsste unser DK-Tank quasi auf die entgegengesetze Raumseite düsen, oder?
- zur Verbesserung hatten wir geplant, dass unser Jäger sich schon nachm Massaker kurz vorm Phasenübergang totstellt... um dann in der 2ten Phase im Zweifel nochmal totstellen zur Verfügung zu haben - gute Idee?
- wann muss der Mage seine Spiegelbilder in P2 zünden - wenn er bereits die Aggro hat oder schon bevor der Drache ihm anknabbert (also wenn er als nächstes laut Aggroliste dran ist, aktuell aber noch jemand anders angeknabbert wird)?

Mal schaun, ob die Jungs das Trinket in der Tasche haben... sonst noch ne Idee, die das Leben der Tanks verlängern kann in P2 (gibts im Zweifel nen sinniges Fläschchen oder so, Fähigkeiten a la SdS, etc.)?

p.s.: warum seh ich immer mehr Schamis mit der Steinklauenglyphe...? Ist sie wirklich so stark und warum hast du ausgerechnet Heilender-Fluss-Glyphe dafür geopfert? Und 2te Frage direkt an dich bzw. deine Schami-Skillung: warum 1695 Tempo? :-)


----------



## Kyrador (3. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> - kurz vor 20% sollen die Heiler spotten wg Aggro - aber da kann er doch schon in Phase sein, oder? Der Phasenübergang war doch bei 22-20% wischiwaschi... Kenn mich mit Priester nicht wirklich aus, so dass zum Spotten sich der Palaheiler und dann meiner einer mit Totem anbieten soll? Spottet das Totem zu 100%?



Ah, da hab ich mich dann vertan. Ich dachte, mit Restro ist ein Druide gemeint  dann wird das etwas schwierig, spotten kannst du als Schami nur mit der Waffe der Erdgeister plus Elemente entfesseln 
Der Phasenübergang ist jetzt immer bei genau 20%, das ist schon einige Zeit so, dass es nicht mehr so "wischiwaschi" ist.



Snee schrieb:


> - Tanks auf max range stellen - bei uns wird der Boss in der Mitte des Raums getankt und unser Doppelschlag- und Co.-Krieger düst kurz vorm Übergang gen Raumecke... also müsste unser DK-Tank quasi auf die entgegengesetze Raumseite düsen, oder?



Je mehr Laufweg Chimaeron hat, desto mehr Zeit habt ihr und mehr Schaden ist möglich. Da im Normafall die Tanks ganz oben sind, kann man also damit rechnen, dass die beiden auch als erstes in P2 dran sind.
Es empfiehlt sich übrigens, dem DD-Tank einen Seelenstein zu geben (wobei, mit 4.1 ist das ja nun auch ne reaktive Fähigkeit, ne?), denn sobald er stirbt, resettet die Aggro 



Snee schrieb:


> - zur Verbesserung hatten wir geplant, dass unser Jäger sich schon nachm Massaker kurz vorm Phasenübergang totstellt... um dann in der 2ten Phase im Zweifel nochmal totstellen zur Verfügung zu haben - gute Idee?



Da ich die Abklingzeit von Totstellen nicht im Kopf habe, kann ich nicht sagen, ob das ne gute Idee ist. Prinzipiell sollte ein Totstellen in P2 reichen.



Snee schrieb:


> - wann muss der Mage seine Spiegelbilder in P2 zünden - wenn er bereits die Aggro hat oder schon bevor der Drache ihm anknabbert (also wenn er als nächstes laut Aggroliste dran ist, aktuell aber noch jemand anders angeknabbert wird)?



Spiegelbilder gleich zum Kampfbeginn starten und wenn er Aggro hat, Eisblock 



Snee schrieb:


> Mal schaun, ob die Jungs das Trinket in der Tasche haben... sonst noch ne Idee, die das Leben der Tanks verlängern kann in P2 (gibts im Zweifel nen sinniges Fläschchen oder so, Fähigkeiten a la SdS, etc.)?



Mir fällt aktuell nix mehr ein. Ach doch... CDs, die Lebenspunkte geben, erst zünden, wenn man kurz vorm Sterben ist. Sprich: Tank hat nur noch 1 HP, dann letztes Gefecht zünden -> er ist wieder über 10k Leben und überlebt den nächsten Hit auf jeden Fall, weil er ja "nur" auf 1HP reduziert wird. Sind nochmal fünf Sekunden  gleiches gilt für Heiltränke, die schlucken, wenn nur noch 1HP ist -> Trank -> wieder über 10k HP -> wieder fünf Sekunden gewonnen.



Snee schrieb:


> p.s.: warum seh ich immer mehr Schamis mit der Steinklauenglyphe...? Ist sie wirklich so stark und warum hast du ausgerechnet Heilender-Fluss-Glyphe dafür geopfert? Und 2te Frage direkt an dich bzw. deine Schami-Skillung: warum 1695 Tempo? :-)



Die Glyphe absorbiert nach dem Aufstellen des Totems knapp 16k Schaden, und das ist bei Kämpfen mit viel AE schon ziemlich gut. Und davon hast du im Hardmode ne Menge 
Und wieso so viel Tempo? Warum nicht


----------



## Snee (3. Mai 2011)

Danke für das ganze Feedback - der MUSS heute dann aber mal liegen :-)

Und du bist dir sicher mit dem genauen Phasenübergang bei 20%? Also Schimäron hardmode? :-) Wenn das wirklich wahr ist, dann gibts für alle heute abend (inklusive meiner einer) loot-Sperre ;-) wg. gimpiger Raidvorbereitung ;-) Wir labern permanent von dem wischiwaschi-Übergang und machen dadurch vermutlich auch viel zu früh unserne DMG-stop... 

Mage und Spiegelbilder direkt mit Start in Phase 2 - oki. Irgendwo war mal zu lesen, dass man die erst zünden soll, wenn Mage aggro hat, damit man so Zeit schindet und Schimäron sich erst auf die Spiegelbilder stürzt... 

Zu den Tränken... in der P2 sind Heiltränke funktionstüchtig?

Zum Tempo... bin aktuell am experiementieren mit Tempo - fahre sowohl mit viel Tempo (ähnlich deinem Wert) als auch mit der Variante um die 950 nicht schlecht. Bin nicht wirklich sicher, was bei unserer Aufstellung mit Hinblick auf die Hardmodes besser ist. Aber irgendwer meinte die Tage, das alles zwischen 926 und knapp 2k Verschwendung wäre wg. fehlendem neuen Tick.

Zur Glyphe... soweit nachvollziehbar..aber ausgerechnet die Resi-Glyphe austauschen... nicht besser die Welle der Heilung dafür aufgeben?


----------



## Kyrador (3. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher mit dem genauen Phasenübergang bei 20%? Also Schimäron hardmode? :-) Wenn das wirklich wahr ist, dann gibts für alle heute abend (inklusive meiner einer) loot-Sperre ;-) wg. gimpiger Raidvorbereitung ;-) Wir labern permanent von dem wischiwaschi-Übergang und machen dadurch vermutlich auch viel zu früh unserne DMG-stop...



Anfangs war es wirklich so, dass der Übergang nicht ganz sauber war. Das wurde aber mit 4.0.6 geändert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Patch 4.0.6 (2011-02-08):* 
Chimaeron shouldn't enter phase 2 prematurely.



Snee schrieb:


> Mage und Spiegelbilder direkt mit Start in Phase 2 - oki. Irgendwo war mal zu lesen, dass man die erst zünden soll, wenn Mage aggro hat, damit man so Zeit schindet und Schimäron sich erst auf die Spiegelbilder stürzt...



Wenn er Aggro hat, soll er lieber Eisblock zünden  ich habe den Boss allerdings noch nicht als DD gespielt, daher kann es auch sein, dass ich mich irre... aber im HM bekommt man ja in P2 noch zusätzlichen Schattenschaden durch Nefarian, deswegen würde ich den Schaden der Spiegelbilder lieber so früh wie möglich mitnehmen, statt zu warten...



Snee schrieb:


> Zum Tempo... bin aktuell am experiementieren mit Tempo - fahre sowohl mit viel Tempo (ähnlich deinem Wert) als auch mit der Variante um die 950 nicht schlecht. Bin nicht wirklich sicher, was bei unserer Aufstellung mit Hinblick auf die Hardmodes besser ist. Aber irgendwer meinte die Tage, das alles zwischen 926 und knapp 2k Verschwendung wäre wg. fehlendem neuen Tick.



Das mit den Springflut-Ticks kenne ich. Aber da ich den Springflut-HoT häufig nutze, um die Kettenheilung zu verstärken, lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, sein Haste nur auf diesen zusätzlichen Tick auszulegen. Allerdings ist meine Meinung eben meine Meinung 



Snee schrieb:


> Zur Glyphe... soweit nachvollziehbar..aber ausgerechnet die Resi-Glyphe austauschen... nicht besser die Welle der Heilung dafür aufgeben?



Ich hab doch die Resi-Glyphe drin  rausgenommen hab ich die Kettenheilungs-Glyphe...


----------



## Snee (3. Mai 2011)

Mit der Glyphe seh ich jetzt bei dir im Arsenal auch... komisch. Und dieser Wischiwaschi-Übergangspatch ist echt an uns vorbei gegangen... wobei wir den nicht vor dem Patch pobiert haben... komische Sache. 

Ich fasse zusammen: 
- Tank1 bekommt mit dem Phasenübergang, der genau bei 20% kommt, SdS - wenn Palaheal durch Spott ab 21% nicht umkippt 
- Tank2 steht weit weit weg
- Dudu (DDtank) bekommt Seelenstein
- Mage zündet Spiegelbilder direkt
- Hunter hebt totstellen für die P2 auf

Wenn der heute nicht liegt weiß ich es auch nicht ;-) nochmal vielen Dank für deine Ratschläge!


----------



## Snee (4. Mai 2011)

Besten Dank Kyrador - Schimäron liegt/lag im dritten Versuch :-)


----------



## Kyrador (4. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Snee (4. Mai 2011)

Nach meiner Ansage mit dem Phasenübergang bei 20% meinten unseres Tanks, dass ihnen das schon beim letzten Wipeabend aufgefallen ist, dass er immer bei ziemlich genau 20% erst in P2 übergegangen ist...aber haben es halt für Zufall gehalten XD

Da bei uns schon der normale Atramedes-Kampf ziemlich abenteuerlich abläuft wird heute Schimäron erstmal bestätigt und dann gehts mit Kollege Malorik weiter... Dies ist nur als Info und nicht als Drohung zu verstehen, Kyrador ;-) Werd dich also zeitnah wieder "ausquetschen" xD

Edit :-)
-> Maloriak HC - in der roten Phase rennen die Spieler mit dem Debuff weiterhin aus der Gruppe, oder? 
-> Trotz Patch des Arkanen Sturms sollte doch neben dem Tank weiterhin ein DD (in unserem Fall ne Katze) am Boss bleiben um mit zu unterbrechen, oder?


----------



## Kyrador (4. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem, solange ich den Kampf selbst erlebt habe, stehe ich gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite 

Zu den zwei Fragen:
- ja, der Spieler mit dem Debuff muss natürlich weiterhin aus dem Camp raus. In der Hinsicht hat sich nichts geändert. Allgemein spielen sich die rote und blaue Phase fast identisch, die Schadenszahlen sind halt um einiges höher
- nach der Änderung an den Unterbrechnungsfähigkeiten (können nun nicht mehr verfehlen), ist es egal, wer unterbricht. Es muss nur eine verlässliche Person sein, der Boss sollte einen Effekt zur Castzeiterhöhung haben (siehe meine Posts früher) und den ersten arkanen Sturm nach Eintritt in die grüne Phase (wenn er vom Kessel weg"springt") kann eventuell ein Caster (oder vll. sogar du als Schamanenheiler) übernehmen, wenn die Melees nicht schnell genug an Maloriak dran sind


----------



## Snee (4. Mai 2011)

Mal schaun ob ich unseren Hunter noch vor heut Abend erwische... Sporensegler klingt für mich vernünftig - wird er aber wie ich ihn kenne sicherlich nicht im Stall haben xD Hast du aufm Schirm, ob man die Fähigkeit automatisch laufen lassen kann oder muss der Hunter diese gezielt einsetzen? Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, was für ne Laufzeit und Abklingzeit die Castverlangsamung bei dem Viech hat. Aber zur Not haben wir ja auch ne Hexe mit im Raid... Das Unterbrechen in der grünen Phase sollte für mich eigentlich kein Problem sein - Schadensspitzen sind ja in der Phase eh nicht vorhanden, zumal wir mit drei Heilern unterwegs sind. Hab von unseren ersten Maloriak-Versuchen noch in Erinnerung, dass der Add-Tank Probleme beim Einsammeln der Adds hatte - gibts da nen besonderen Trick oder ne besondere Positionierung die es vereinfacht? Ich denke, dass wir nun mit nem Krieger als Add-Tank und nem DK als Bosstank arbeiten werden. Früher war unser Pala mal als Addtank mit Problemen behaftet unterwegs - hat aber nun auf Heiler umgeschult, da uns selbiger abhanden gekommen ist xD


----------



## Kyrador (6. Mai 2011)

So, endlich Omnotron hc am Boden... endlich ne vernünftige Taktik für unsere Gruppe gefunden 
@Snee: Wie läufts bei Maloriak?


----------



## Snee (6. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch!!!
Maloriak wartet am Wochenende auf uns... haben am Mittwoch unseren Standart abgespielt (BDZ mit Halfus hero clear + PSA alles bis auf Maloriak und Schimäron). Die Bestätigung vom Schimäron-Kill wollt uns leider nicht mehr glücken - haben unseren neuen DK-Tank nochmal ausgetauscht  bzw. hatten die letzten 2 Wochen zwei DKs zum Vorspielen - und die Entscheidung ist auf den Gefallen, der beim Schimäronkill nicht dabei war. Ergo hieß es am Mittwoch erstmal neu einspielen, aber leider ist uns die Zeit am Ende davon gelaufen. Ein bissl ärgerlich, da wir den Sonntag voll für Maloriak haben wollten... nun muss erst noch Schimäron gelegt werden grml... Aber dafür liefs bei Atramedes non hero endlich mal geordnet...keiner hat gefailed und von neun Leuten die in den Kampf gestartet sind haben alle am Ende gelebt und den Erfolg für Lärmpegel unter 50 bekommen... lässt mich direkt von Atramedes hero träumen xD


----------



## Kyrador (7. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> keiner hat gefailed und von neun Leuten die in den Kampf gestartet sind haben alle am Ende gelebt und den Erfolg für Lärmpegel unter 50 bekommen... lässt mich direkt von Atramedes hero träumen xD



Vermutlich ist das jetzt kein guter Zeitpunkt zu sagen, dass wir den Erfolg bei Atramedes im hero geschafft haben


----------



## Saalia (9. Mai 2011)

wir sind im moment dabei magmaw hero zu killen, hat da jemand paar wertvolle allgemeine tipps ?

fragen die sich eher auftuen, ist der encounter mit 2 tanks spielbar? bisher haben wir nen krieger der die würmer macht, und nen bärchen, der magmaw und das add tankt.

dmg ist kein problem, movement eigentlich auch nicht, nur am tanken haperts, wegen dem debuff auf dem magmaw tank..


----------



## Snee (9. Mai 2011)

Ach ich nehms sportlich - GZ und so... ;-)

Schimäron am WE nun das 2te mal gekillt und damit offiziell auf Farmstatus - mögen die Lootgötter mir wieder gnädig sein und die Armschienen beim nächsten mal droppen... 

Malorik liegt leider noch nicht, aber am Dienstag ist ein großes Wiedersehen eingeplant. Der Kampf wirkt aus Heilersicht total easy (was vier Wochen Schimäron doch bewirken können xD), wenn unser Bosstank es mal hinbekommen würde, mehr als nur 50% des Arkanensturms direkt zu unterbrechen -.- Beim Übergang zu grün hab ich schon den Kick übernommen, aber alle Trys endeten darin, das mehrere Stürme durckgekommen sind. Bin aber sehr zuversichtlich, dass wir ihn morgen in Reichs der Träume schicken werden...

Leider kamen bei uns nur in ca. 1 von 5 Trys die ersten Entartungen bereits in der dunklen Phase - kann man das irgendwie beeinflussen, dass die immer schon in der Phase kommen...?


----------



## Kyrador (9. Mai 2011)

Wozu die Würmer tanken? Das macht man mit der Standardmethode... wegbomben. Auf die einen Tank ansetzen ist vergeudete Energie.
Ausserdem haben die Tanks mit Magmaul und den großen Adds genug zu tun, vor allem wegen dem Debuff, den man nach dem Fressen auf sich hat.
Bei uns läuft es so, dass drei Fernkämpfer zwischen zwei Camps hin und herlaufen (um a) die Meteore nach aussen zu zwingen und b) um die Parasiten nach aussen zu zwingen und wegzubomben) und die Tanks sich mit den Adds und Magmaul abwechseln.


----------



## Kyrador (9. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Leider kamen bei uns nur in ca. 1 von 5 Trys die ersten Entartungen bereits in der dunklen Phase - kann man das irgendwie beeinflussen, dass die immer schon in der Phase kommen...?



Nein, leider nicht. Allerdings kann man, wenn man unbedingt Entartungen für der dunklen Phase haben will, den Fight einfach resetten, indem man den Raum verläßt. Allerdings kann das dann irgendwann frustieren, dauernd den Fight abzubrechen, weshalb man damit lebt, wenn die ersten Entartungen nicht am Anfang kommen. Tipp: dann einfach die ersten Entartungen direkt freilassen und wegschiessen. Der Bossdamage sollte eigentlich das geringste Problem in dem Kampf sein.


----------



## Michithekiller (9. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Ach ich nehms sportlich - GZ und so... ;-)
> Schimäron am WE nun das 2te mal gekillt und damit offiziell auf Farmstatus - mögen die Lootgötter mir wieder gnädig sein und die Armschienen beim nächsten mal droppen...



10 oder 25er? Wir machen im 10er und das ist ein Boss wo man nicht sagen kann lass mal fix legen, zumindest war es vor 4.0.1 so was jetzt ist weiß ich noch nicht^^, wir Bomben bei Magmaul auch nicht die Add´s sondern lassen sie von nem DK kiten ist natürlich alles nur gewöhnungssache aber so läuft es bei uns besser.


----------



## Snee (9. Mai 2011)

Wir sind im 10ner unterwegs und ich lege mich mal ausm Fenster und behaupte, dass er nun wie jeder andere bisher gelegte Boss bei uns fix gelegt wird. Sobald die Gruppe eine "Mechanik" einmal verinnerlicht hatte, lief bislang jeder Boss deutlich besser als beim Kill davor... Klar kann immer mal jemand nen Fehler machen, aber im großen und ganzen fluppt Schimäron hero nun. Wüsste nicht, warum man nicht sagen kann, dass man ihn "fix" legt... vielleicht wars ja vorm Patch nen ganz anderer Kampf - aber durch Kyradors Taktik-Schule eigentlich ein ziemlich berechenbarer Kampf für mich.


----------



## Snee (11. Mai 2011)

Next one please ;-) 
Maloriak wirkte im Vergleich zu Schimäron aus Heilersicht mal richtig entspannend - DDs und der Addtank hatten diesmal ein bissl mehr zu tun. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad würde ich Maloriak aber deutlich unter Schimäron einordnen. Schimäron 5 komplette Raidabende / Maloriak 2 halbe Raidabende...
Atramedes Hero wir kommen!


----------



## Kyrador (11. Mai 2011)

Gratuliere


----------



## Terroran (11. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ihr chim/Maloriak schon down habt wird Atramedes ein kindergeburtstag! Ist wie ich finde der leichteste HC boss!


----------



## Snee (11. Mai 2011)

Danke :-) Stimmung war gestern super, so dass auch bei Nef der Erfolg locker von der Hand ging (@Kyrador: spar dir bitte deinen Kommentar, dass ihr auch den Erfolg direkt im Hero gemacht habt ;-) )
Wenn alles glatt läuft schauen wir uns Atramedes am Sonntag mal an. Denn den Tag vorm Abend möchte ich natürlich auch nicht loben: erstmal Maloriak heute Abend "bestätigen". Aber wenn Atramedes tatsächlich flott laufen sollte - wen würdet ihr als nächstes empfehlen? Magmaul oder doch Valiona in BDZ?

p.s: bin mit den Lootgöttern wieder per Du - Token für die Hose meins


----------



## JohnRoe (11. Mai 2011)

Also Atramedes HC lag bei uns im 3. Versuch auf HC und das wo wir manchmal auf Normal echte Probleme hatten mit so manchem Movementfail 

Finde Atramedes ist mit Abstand der leichteste Boss bei den Hardmodes, dagegen ist Halfus schon ein richtig harter Gearcheck ebenso wie Schimaeron für unsere Heiler. Naja mal sehen was heut Abend passiert wollen versuchen den Omnitron Ally First zu holen. Maloriak hatten wir bis jetzt nur getryed da gibt es noch kleine Abstimmungsprobleme der is kein Vergleich zu Atramedes wie ich finde.


----------



## Saalia (12. Mai 2011)

Heute abend gehts endlich wieder los  Maloriak und atramaedes werden heute getryed, magmaul wird glaub erstmal wieder nach hinten geschoben.

was man hier so liest, müssten ja beide an einem abend mit einspielen machbar sein


----------



## Snee (12. Mai 2011)

So langsam kommt richtig Fahrt bei uns rein :-) vorab nochmals Danke für die vielen Tipps und Hinweise. Maloriak gestern direkt im firsttry bestätigt und Atramedes lag im vierten oder fünften Versuch...zwar nicht schön, aber liegt :-) Da nun mit PSA und BDZ id-technisch nix mehr machbar ist wollen wir kurzzeitig mal die Konklave auf Hero antesten. Wenn jemand dazu kurzfristig ein paar sachdienliche Hinweise hat immer her damit :-)

Der nächste hardmode auf unserer Agenda ist aber Magmaul, so dass ich dazu direkt mal ein Paar Fragen habe... Haben gestern direkt mal drei range-dds (Jäger, Hexe, Mage) als Camp in den Raum gestellt. Die Heiler, ein weiterer range-dd und unser zukünftiger Konstrukttank haben links am Boss gekuschelt. Der Bosstank hat Magmaul rechts getankt. 
Wie sieht die Aufstellung aus, wenn die Konstrukte dann wirklich mit im Spiel sind... kann der Addtank mit dem Konstrukt beim Bosstank kuscheln? Und aus unseren ersten Testversuchen hab ich noch wage in Erinnerung, dass wir ziemliche Probleme mit den Flammen hatten, die mit den Konstrukten gespawnt sind. Irgendwelche Tipps dazu...?


----------



## Kyrador (12. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> So langsam kommt richtig Fahrt bei uns rein :-) vorab nochmals Danke für die vielen Tipps und Hinweise. Maloriak gestern direkt im firsttry bestätigt und Atramedes lag im vierten oder fünften Versuch...zwar nicht schön, aber liegt :-) Da nun mit PSA und BDZ id-technisch nix mehr machbar ist wollen wir kurzzeitig mal die Konklave auf Hero antesten. Wenn jemand dazu kurzfristig ein paar sachdienliche Hinweise hat immer her damit :-)



Ganz wichtig  ein Frost-DK bei Anshal. Die toxischen Sporen der Adds ticken nämlich jetzt 20x härter und das ist absolut tödlich. Der Frost-DK braucht heulende Böe, mit dem er auf alle Adds Frostfieber verteilen kann (per Glyphe) und damit Frostbeulen verursacht. Dann kann er die Teile kiten. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass das ne Menge Einspielung benötigt, bis das gut klappt.
Zudem macht Rohash einmal pro Zyklus einen Sturmschild (150k HP im 10er), der so schnell wie möglich zerstört werden muss. Solange das Ding auf ihm drauf ist, bekommt jeder Spieler auf seiner Plattform 30k Naturschaden pro Sekunde. Folglich brauchst du zwei DD, die das Schild, sobald es drauf ist, so fix wie möglich weghauen. Schamanenheiler oder Jäger sind Pflicht wegen der Naturressi.
Desweiteren wirkt Rohash mit seinem normalen Wind Angriff einen stackenden Debuff auf den Spieler, der pro Stack den erlittenen Naturschaden um 5% (?) erhöht und 45 Sekunden läuft. Am besten hast du auf der Plattform einen Schurken, der dann während des Ultimates alleine dort bleibt und sich vor dem Ultimate die Debuffs entfernt.
Bei Nezir ändert sich nix, ausser dass die Schadenszahlen extrem ansteigen, weshalb mindestens sechs Spieler während des Ultimates auf seiner Plattform sein müssen.

Unsere Taktik besteht darin, Rohash und Anshal etwa gleichzeitig zu töten, um dann für Nezir eine ganze Minute zur Verfügung zu haben. Wie ihr euren Raid verteilt, müsst ihr selber sehen... da man für das Ultimate eh zu Nezir muss, kann man als Schamane eigentlich immer wieder zu Rohash zurückspringen und dort sein Totem stellen -> bringt ne Menge!
Leider konnten wir die Konklave noch nicht packen, der beste Versuch war irgendwas bei 20% von Rohash.

(Edit) unsere Aufteilung ist wie folgt: Schurke + DD + Schamanenheiler (ich) bei Rohash, Tank + Heiler bei Nezir, der komplette Rest bei Anshal. Tank/Heiler-Paare so einteilen, dass bei Nezir immer Frostressi zur Verfügung steht (weshalb unsere Paare Prot-Pala + Resto-Druide/Holy-Priest und Prot-Krieger / Holy-Pala sind).



Snee schrieb:


> Der nächste hardmode auf unserer Agenda ist aber Magmaul, so dass ich dazu direkt mal ein Paar Fragen habe... Haben gestern direkt mal drei range-dds (Jäger, Hexe, Mage) als Camp in den Raum gestellt. Die Heiler, ein weiterer range-dd und unser zukünftiger Konstrukttank haben links am Boss gekuschelt. Der Bosstank hat Magmaul rechts getankt.
> Wie sieht die Aufstellung aus, wenn die Konstrukte dann wirklich mit im Spiel sind... kann der Addtank mit dem Konstrukt beim Bosstank kuscheln? Und aus unseren ersten Testversuchen hab ich noch wage in Erinnerung, dass wir ziemliche Probleme mit den Flammen hatten, die mit den Konstrukten gespawnt sind. Irgendwelche Tipps dazu...?



Du musst die Konstrukte sogar zum Meleecamp bringen, damit die Nahkämpfer beim Armageddon leicht umschwenken können. Ansonsten hatte ich ja schon alles in meinem Post gesagt.
Oberste Priorität hat ein Armageddon, in der Kopfphase sollte man darauf achten, kein unnötiges Armageddon zu haben und es ist halt wieder viel Üben angesagt


----------



## Snee (12. Mai 2011)

Konklave klingt soweit ja mal richtig spannend :-) Aber mehr als vorsichtig reinwipen wird es dann wohl nicht geben... denn der Kampf klingt nach ner Menge Übung/Einspielung. 

Magmaul dürfte dann soweit klar sein: Meelecamp in dem Heiler, 1 rangedd, Addtank und eben unser einziger Meele stehen; Bosstank separat; rangeddcamp im raum mit drei Leuten. Wird schon schief gehen... ärgerlich, dass wir ihn erst kommenden Mittwoch antesten können - bin heiß wie Frittenfett dem nen Besuch auf Hero abzustatten xD 

Wenn noch Tips&Tricks zu Valiona vorliegen - gerne gesehen :-) aber auch das Drachenpärchen muss bis nächste Woche warten


----------



## Xantair (12. Mai 2011)

*
Magmaul Heroic*

Unser Setup: 

Tanks - Druid (Addtank) + Krieger
Healer - Paladin + Druid + Schamane (ich  )
DD's - Frost-Dk (Würmer), Rogue, Schamane, Mage, Shadowpriest

Wir machen das so, dass der Großteil unserer Grp am Boss steht. (Tank alleine, rechts am Boss; Melees + Paladin + Schamane, links am Boss)

Nur der Heal-Druid, der Priest, der Mage sowie der Frost-DK, der die Würmer kitet, stehen weiter weg.

Damit haben wir immer 2 Healer die sich selten bewegen müssen.

In der ersten oder "normalen" Phase tankt der Druid die Skelette im bzw nahe beim Meleecamp.
Wir machen immer alle Adds vor dem Zerfleischen weg, damit der Addtank dann nur die 2, welche in der Kopfphase spawnen tanken muss.
Die Würmer ignorieren wir großteils.

Das wiederholt sich ein paar mal. Bei 33%, machen wir einen Schadensstopp auf Magmaul um das nächste Zerfleischen und die damit verbundene Kopfphase abzuwarten. In der Zeit töten wir die verbliebenen Adds; die neuen, die während dieser Zeit spawnen, werden bei uns einfach offgetankt und nicht mehr beachtet.

In der letzten Phase verteilen wir uns dann alle, wegen dem Schattenbeschuss, den Nefarian wirkt.


----------



## Snee (12. Mai 2011)

Auch wenn ich von vielen Gruppen und Guides vom "Kiten der Adds" gehört habe, bin ich selber noch nie mit ner Gruppe unterwegs gewesen, die es erfolgreich hinbekommen hat ;-)


----------



## Xantair (12. Mai 2011)

Es werden ja auch nur die kleinen Adds, sprich die Würmer gekitet. Das ist eig. mit einem Frost-Dk (Böe und solche Späße) relativ einfach möglich.


----------



## Kyrador (12. Mai 2011)

Zeit für was neues  Stand ist der 12. Mai (was vorher war, interessiert heute nicht mehr)


Valiona & Theralion

Hero-Zusätze (Übersicht):
- in der Zwielichtsebene erscheinen periodisch Adds, die einen Zauber kanalisieren, welcher Schattengeschosse auf den Raid feuert
- die Drachen wirken einen stapelbaren Debuff (Phasenverschiebung) auf den jeweiligen Tank
- bei 5 Stacks des Debuffs werden der Tank und alle Spieler, welche sich im Umkreis von acht Meter befinden, in die Zwielichtsebene verschoben
- einhüllende Magie (Theralion-Bodenphase) wird auf zwei statt nur einen Spieler gewirkt
- wer sich in der Zwielichtsebene befindet, bekommt einen stapelbaren Debuff, der den erlittenen Schattenschaden erhöht, was problematisch wird, da man
- in der Zwielichtsebene periodisch Schattenschaden bekommt
- Dazzling Destruction hat drei Einschlagspunkte statt zwei

Taktikansatz:
Vorweg: der Kampf wird um ein vielfaches einfacher, wenn man einen Täuschungsschurken mit spezieller Skillung mitnimmt. Dieser kann dann quasi die Adds im Zwielichtsraum alleine erledigen, ohne auf viel externe Heilung angewiesen zu sein.
Die Phase 1 (Valiona am Boden) spielt sich erstmal wie gehabt. Man wird aus der Luft beschossen, beim Blackout wird zusammengelaufen (seit 4.1.0 ist dieser wird dispellbar, vorher musst man ihn komplett gegenheilen) und aus dem Atem muss man rauslaufen. Aber bereits kurz nach Kampfbeginn wird man feststellen, dass man mit Schattengeschossen befeuert wird. Beim Phasenübergang von Valiona zu Theralion muss daher ein DD plus ein Heiler in den Zwielichtsraum, d.h. entweder mit dem Tank oder mit den letzten Dazzling Destructions. Wie bereits erwähnt, wenn ihr einen Schurken habt, kann er alleine in den Zwielichtsraum und sich um die Adds kümmern.
Wenn Theralion am Boden ist, wird ein Melee-Camp am Schwanz gebildet und je nachdem, wieviele Spieler dort sind, können sich ein oder zwei Heiler mit dorthin stellen. So müssen diese - falls sie von einem Meteor anvisiert werden - nicht laufen. Die restlichen Spieler verteilen sich um Theralion, damit von den Voidzonen nur ein Spieler auf einmal betroffen ist. Sollte ein Spieler im Meleecamp von der einhüllenden Magie betroffen sein, muss dieser das im TS ansagen und ein anderer Spieler an seine Stelle treten. Die Phase geht dann eigentlich wie im Normalmodus weiter, bis Valiona den Raum mit drei Atem eindeckt.
Für die Spieler in der Zwielichtsebene gilt es, einiges zu beachten. Erstens fliegen dort kleine Schattenbomben herum, die bei Berührung explodieren und den Spieler instant töten. In den ersten sechs Sekunden nach dem Teleport seid ihr aber immun, nutzt diese Zeit also, um euch zu platzieren! Desweiteren treffen euch nicht alle Effekte der normalen Ebene: weder die Voidzonen noch die einhüllende Magie macht Schaden auf euch. Valionas Atem und Dazzling Destruction sind hingegen tödlich! Achtet darauf.

Spielprobleme:
Die größte Schwierigkeit besteht darin, die Adds im Zwielichtsraum richtig zu handhaben. Wenn das gelingt, ist es nichts anderes als runterspielen. Wenn ihr das da unten verbockt, werdet ihr den Fight nie schaffen.
Versucht nach Möglichkeit, den Schaden des fliegenden Theralion zu vermeiden. Eure Heiler werden es euch danken.

Diskussionen:
Wenn euch kein Schurke zur Verfügung steht: Deal with it! Es geht vermutlich auch mit einem Hexer im Zwielichtsraum, aber das macht den Kampf schon um einiges härter. Ohne Priester sollte man auch nicht antreten, da ihr den Schattenschutzzauber braucht... Auren wirken sich nicht in den jeweils anderen Raum aus.


----------



## JohnRoe (12. Mai 2011)

Also das mit Omnitron wurde leider nichts di hauen schon ordentlich rein wenn man bisl Pech hat und wenn ein Anihilator durch kommt kann mans schon vergessen.

Dafür haben wir Maloriak im 4. Try gelegt und wieder sind wir um ein T11,5 Teil reicher 
Die Frage ist: Welchen Hardmode als nächsten? 
Viele machen Magmaw als nächsten, ist das empfehlenswert? Ich mein klar droppt auch ein T11,5 Teil aber gibts Hardmodes die eventuell einfacher sind? Evtl. Conclave oder Valiona und Theralion?

Wobei wie mein Vorposter geschrieben hat das es mit einem Schurken einfach ist oder mit einem Hexer ... wir haben weder noch. Da wir aber in den bisherigen HM´s auch nach einigen Trys erfolgreich waren wird das auch irgendwie funktionieren da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Unser Setup zum besseren Überblick:

Tanks: DK und Warry
Heals: Schami, Schami und Holy Priest
DDs: Mage, Warry, DK, Eule, Hunter


----------



## Kyrador (13. Mai 2011)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> Wobei wie mein Vorposter geschrieben hat das es mit einem Schurken einfach ist oder mit einem Hexer ... wir haben weder noch. Da wir aber in den bisherigen HM´s auch nach einigen Trys erfolgreich waren wird das auch irgendwie funktionieren da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.



Natürlich kann es funktionieren. Das stellt auch keiner in Frage  allerdings ist die Problematik bei Valiona & Theralion einfach die, dass die Spieler im Zwielichtsraum a) periodisch Schattenschaden bekommen und b) einen stapelbaren Debuff, der den Schattenschaden erhöht. Der Täuschungsschurke (übrigens sollte man da nicht jeden x-beliebigen Täuschungsschurken nehmen, es empfiehlt sich folgende Talentverteilung: http://de.wowhead.com/talent#fMhdZbZcuccdhIMho:zmkorb ) hat halt den Vorteil, sich mit Gesundung selbst heilen zu können, den Debuff mal eben zu resetten und per Schattenschritt zwischen den Adds hin- und herzuspringen. Das erhöht a) die Mobilität und b) reduziert es die Gefahr, von einer der Schattenkugeln getroffen zu werden. Keine andere Klasse kann diese Vorteile bieten.
Warum ist das nun so vorteilhaft? Im Endeffekt ist der Schurke daher prädestiniert dafür, die Zwielichtsebene alleine zu überleben. Jede andere Klasse muss entweder frühzeitig wieder zurück (was im Normalfall weniger tote Adds bedeutet) oder benötigt einen Heiler an seiner Seite. Folglich hat man die Wahl, im normalen Raum mehr Schaden zu kassieren (durch mehr Adds) oder auf Heilung zu verzichten (weil ein Heiler fehlt). Ausserdem fehlt ein weiterer Spieler, d.h. die Gefahr durch die Meteore wird größer, weil parallel auch noch zwei Leute wegen der einhüllenden Magie weg vom Camp müssen und mit dem Tank kuscheln ist ja sowieso keine gute Idee. Dann brauchst du eine gewisse Anzahl von Spielern ausserhalb der Meleerange, um keine Voidzones beim Schwanz zu bekommen.
Es wäre natürlich - wenn man über sehr starke DD verfügt - denkbar, den Encounter mit vier DD, vier Heilern und zwei Tanks oder fünf DD (davon aber ein Platte-DD), vier Heilern und einem Tank zu spielen. Erstere Möglichkeit könnte aber Probleme beim Enrage bekommen und zweite Möglichkeit erfordert, dass der Tank nach einer Phasenverschiebung so schnell wie möglich zurückkehrt und der Platte-DD irgendwie diesen kurzen Zeitraum überleben muss. Dann kann man auch einen DD und einen Heiler in den Zwielichtsraum schicken. Dann müssen aber halt auch zwei Spieler auf die Schattenkugeln achten.


----------



## Kyrador (13. Mai 2011)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir Maloriak im 4. Try gelegt und wieder sind wir um ein T11,5 Teil reicher
> Die Frage ist: Welchen Hardmode als nächsten?
> Viele machen Magmaw als nächsten, ist das empfehlenswert? Ich mein klar droppt auch ein T11,5 Teil aber gibts Hardmodes die eventuell einfacher sind? Evtl. Conclave oder Valiona und Theralion?



Ihr habt dann vermutlich Halfus, Atramedes, Maloriak und Chimaeron down, richtig? Dann empfiehlt es sich - da euch ein Schurke fehlt - zu Magmaul oder Omnotron zu gehen.


----------



## Saalia (13. Mai 2011)

Wie angekündigt, atramaedes down.. leider erst im dritten try, im ersten liefs super, sah nach firstkill aus, aber dann bleibt der tank in der airphase an irgendwas unsichtbarem hängen und wird von der flamme gekilled... ^^

danach fail vom dd und nen disconnect, aber dann lag er ^^ echt mal nen witzencounter 

maloriak gingen leider nur 2 oder 3 trys, dann musste unser healer zur arbeit, und mit not setup war dann nurnoch kurz bastion clearen drin :/

aber nun haben wir noch 2 raidtage für maloriak und schimaeron hero, das sieht doch gut aus diese ID 

und die bell von atramaedes gabs auch on top 

nxt ID werden denk ich valiona und magmaul dran glauben, und dann fängts an knackig zu werden


----------



## Snee (13. Mai 2011)

So langsam bekomm ich mehr und mehr Respekt vor den beiden Drachen in der Bastion... vielleicht neben Magmaul dann wirklich erst das Verteidigungssystem...?! Mal schaun, was es so an Infos im Netz zu Nefarian Hero gibt ;-) PSA auf Hero clear sieht bestimmt nett aus ^^


----------



## JohnRoe (13. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ihr habt dann vermutlich Halfus, Atramedes, Maloriak und Chimaeron down, richtig? Dann empfiehlt es sich - da euch ein Schurke fehlt - zu Magmaul oder Omnotron zu gehen.




Richtig die 4 haben wir down. Ja wir werden wohl ab nächster ID Magmaul tryen oder evtl. die Conclave mal ansehen wenn Zeit ist.


----------



## Omidas (16. Mai 2011)

Magmaul haben wir gestern als unseren 4ten Hardmode down gemacht:

Tanks: Pala, DK
Heiler: Pala, Schamane, Holypriest
DD's: DK, WL, Schurke, Hunter, Eleschamie

Pala und DK haben abwechselnd Boss und Adds gemacht. Wechsel nach jeder Kopfphase, da 
der aktuelle Tank der gefressen wurde nen Rüssidebuff kriegt.

DK DD kitet die Maden

Add wird zu den Meeles gezogen vom Tank

Bei uns reichten 3 DDs auf den Adds aus. Der 4te DD blieb auf Magmaul

Wenn der Kopf unten ist diese Ignorieren solange die nicht im Beriech <40% HP sind. 
40% deswegen weil da sonst doch mal die Gefahr besteht das er unter 20% kommt. Oder 
schnell genug Schaden umschwenken.

Kurz vor P2 Schadensstop. Magmaul so auf ~32-33% bringen und dann die nächste Kopfphase
abwarten. Das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, da man so P" massiv vereinfacht. Nef fängt erst an den
Raid mit Schattenbällen zu besiessen, nachdem Magmaul seinen Kopf befreit hat. Wodurch er
nur noch 15-20% Resthp haben sollte. Aber eigentlich ist P2 mMn nur noch ein runter spielen.
Wenn die Heiler nicht OOm sind und ihr Handwerk verstehen sollte der dann liegen. Bei uns
lag er beim 2-3 mal wo wir ihn überhaupt in P2 gebracht hatten.

P1 ist halt das laufen wichtig. Markiert euch ruhig Camps mit Markern wie er laufen wollt. Versucht
das laufen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. Beim ersten Add bewegen wir uns zB nur ein ganz kleines 
Stück weil kurz darauf eh die Parasiten kommen. Einschlag ausweichen und dann kommen die Maden
noch bevor die Flammen sich ausgebreitet haben. 
Verschafft einen mehr Zeit für DpS und vor allem für Heilung.

Dienstag dann mal zu Maloriak hin gehen. Die ersten Trys sahen ja schon sehr vielverprechend aus.
Bei der wenigen Zeit die ersten 4 Phasen schon recht Sauber runter bekommen. Also nochmal das
ganze und dann zum Schluss noch mal gut heilen ... sollte passen. Spätestens nächste ID


----------



## Saalia (16. Mai 2011)

ich find es immer krass wie bei jedem 2ten encounter steht "frost dk der die adds kitet"... 

kann doch eigentlich nicht im sinne des erfinders sein... vorallem weil unser setup keinen DK beinhaltet ^^

achja ... gestern fiel auch noch maloriak, am dienstag dann der olle chimaeron... und irgendwie jedesmal dropluck gehabt, bei atramaedes die glocke, bei maloriak der gürtel und bei halfus die offhand abgestaubt ^^


----------



## Saalia (16. Mai 2011)

was sich gestern bei maloriak als sehr nützlich erwiesen hat, die adds vor der schwarzen phase durchlassen, durch AE etc gehen die adds genau so schnell down wie die schwarzen blubbs und in der roten + blauen phase hat der tank nurnoch mit 6 adds zu kämpfen


----------



## Kyrador (16. Mai 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> was sich gestern bei maloriak als sehr nützlich erwiesen hat, die adds vor der schwarzen phase durchlassen, durch AE etc gehen die adds genau so schnell down wie die schwarzen blubbs und in der roten + blauen phase hat der tank nurnoch mit 6 adds zu kämpfen



Jepp, stand auch so in meiner Erläuterung auf Seite 1


----------



## Saalia (16. Mai 2011)

hab ich doch glatt überlesen  hätte ich das früher gewusst, hätten wir uns sicher ein paar versuche gespart


----------



## Omidas (16. Mai 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> ich find es immer krass wie bei jedem 2ten encounter steht "frost dk der die adds kitet"...
> [...]



Naja so viele gibts da nun auch nicht.
Und selbst bei Magmaul ist ein DK nicht zwingend erforderlich. Kann auch entsprechend geskillter Hunter übernehmen.
Schlimmer wars eher (im 25iger) mit: 2-3 Diszis^^ Und das bei fast allen Bossen 

Edit:

Und im 10er finde ich ist es eh sehr breit gefächert, was man braucht. Was eigentlich viel eher das Problem ist.
Halfus ist ein Mage fürn anfang sehr angenehm
Theralion & Valiona ein Schurke.
Magmaul ein DK
etc
Das man da für jeden Boss immer wieder versuchen muss mit seinem Kader das (nehezu) geforderte Optimum
mit nehmen zu können


----------



## Snee (16. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Magmaulkill @Omidas und Glückwunsch zum Maloriakkill @Saalia!

Also Konklave HC ist mal nen nerviger Kampf... werden am Dienstag erstmal kapitulieren und versuchen auf nonhero aber dafür mit Erfolge den Thron zu säubern. Der nächste Hardmode bleibt für uns Magmaul. 

Konklave HC:
Hat jemand ne Idee, wie wir am besten rotieren sollten, was die Heiler und Tanks angeht...? Sind da immer noch planlos bzw. hat immer irgendwer gefailed, so dass wir es nicht ausgiebig testen konnten. Also bislang weder Licht noch sonst irgend was helles am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen -.-
Unser setup: Dudutank, Kriegertank, Palaheal, Diszipriest, Schamiheal, Frostdk, Jäger, Shadow, Mage, Hexe.

Als Schami bin ich mit dem Shadow und der Hexe bei Roash zum Start, um nachm Schild dann zusammen mit der Hexe zu Nezir rüberzuwechseln. Unser Diszipriest ist im Gegenzug zu Roash rüber um dort alleine den Ultimate zu bestreiten. Sobald unser Diszi bei Roash angekommen ist, hat auch unser Shadow seinen Weg zu Nezir gefunden. 
Bei Anshal hat unser Frostdk die Adds gekitet - hat ein zwei Trys auch richtig gut geklappt. Vorm Ultimate haben unser Kriegertank (hin zu Nezir) und unser Dudu (von Nezir hin zu Anshal) die Plattformen getauscht, damit der Dudu seinen Debuff los wird. Die restlichen DDs (DK, Hunter, Mage) sind vorm Ultimate alle samt rüber zu Nezir, so dass während des Ultimates nur der Dudu und der Pala bei Anshal verbleiben.

Macht der Auftakt in der Form überhaupt Sinn und haben wir damit über die gesamte Länge des Kampfes ne Chance? Bin mir nicht sicher, aber vermute, dass wir durch die fehlenden Möglichkeiten Debuffs von den Tanks/Heilern zu nehmen arge Probleme bekommen werden...


----------



## Saalia (17. Mai 2011)

heute abend gibts für chimaeron auf die nase, hat noch irgendjemand spezielle tipps die hier noch nicht stehen oder die so wichtig sind, dass sie noch einmal hervorgehoben werden müssen?


----------



## Kyrador (17. Mai 2011)

Wir haben uns gestern mal den Al'Akir HM angeschaut... Gott, Phase 1 ist echt ein Tritt in den Hintern. Der Normalmode ist dagegen echt Kindergeburtstag...


----------



## Snee (17. Mai 2011)

@Saalia:
Baustelle 1: Tankrotation einüben (wer tankt wann, wer fängt Doppelschläge ab, wer zündet wann welche CDs)
Baustelle 2: Heilereinteilung (bei uns hat jeder Heiler ne Feste Zuordnung von DDs, um die er sich zu kümmern hat - unser Palaheiler hat ausschließlich sich und die Tanks gemacht).
Baustelle 3: Phasenübergang + Aggropingpong einüben

Die ersten beiden Baustellen sollten recht schnell eingeübt sein und dann sitzen. Baustelle 3 ist schon ein bissl tricky und macht dann den Unterschied aus, ob der Boss später mal first try, second try oder doch erst im 5ten oder 6ten Anlauf liegt :-) 

@Kyrador: laut hören sagen soll Al'akir im 10ner der schwerste Hardmode sein. Habt ihr euch schon mal an einem der anderen beiden Endbosse probiert?


----------



## Kyrador (17. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> @Kyrador: laut hören sagen soll Al'akir im 10ner der schwerste Hardmode sein. Habt ihr euch schon mal an einem der anderen beiden Endbosse probiert?



Ich habe schon lange aufgehört, mich darüber zu ärgern, in welcher Reihenfolge unser Raidleader die Bosse angeht. Eigentlich war ja Konklave HM zum Weiterüben eingeplant. Hat er aber kurzfristig geändert, weil "Al'Akir ja eigentlich gar so schwer ist" *hust* da würde ich lieber erstmal Cho'gall oder Nef probieren, aber naja...


----------



## Snee (17. Mai 2011)

Könnt ja meine Nef-Erfahrung mit euch teilen... aber leider beruht die nur auf das Vergessen unseres dämlichen und völlig unfähigen Raidleiters, dass wir nach Atramedes noch nicht auf nonhero zurückgestellt hatten ;-) Die wenigen Sekunden die der Kampf gedauert hat konnte man feststellen, dass einige Spieler kurzzeitig übernommen werden... hab mir ein zwei Videos zum Kampf mal angeschaut - Phase 2 scheints nen Debuff zu geben, so dass der jeweilige Spieler kurzzeitig in die Lava springen muss... Phase drei konnt ich auf die schnelle keine neuen Fähigkeiten sehen... Bevor wir uns also bei Al die Nerven aufreiben bekommt Nef uns zu Gesicht^^

p.s.: der dämliche und unfähige Raidleiter unserer Gruppe bin ich ;-)


----------



## Kyrador (17. Mai 2011)

Das sind ja auch die wesentlichen Unterschiede (mal von den höheren HP und Schadenszahlen abgesehen) des heroischen Modus. Es wird in P1 und P3 immer mal wieder ein Spieler (Ausnahme: die Tanks) übernommen... du hast dann zwei Buttons, einen um die Übernahme abzubrechen (als Heiler machst du das sofort) und einen, um einen Schadensbuff zu stacken (das macht man als DD, bevor man die Übernahme bricht). Während der Übernahme läufst du auf ein Portal zu, und wenn du das Portal erreichst, stirbst du... ganz einfache Sache. Folglich ist die Krux, die Übernommenen solange zu verlangsamen, damit sie den Buff einigermassen hochstacken können... man braucht die zusätzliche DPS zwingend für den Enrage.
In P2 gibts zwei Änderung: erstens der von dir angeführte Debuff, der einen Spieler explodieren läßt und alle Spieler im Umkreis zurückwirft (deshalb springt man in die Lava) und ausserdem endet die Phase, sobald ein Add stirbt, weshalb man die Adds ungefähr gleichzeitig töten sollte.


----------



## Snee (17. Mai 2011)

Mhh... hört sich doch gar nicht so kompliziert an... eigentliche nur blöd, wenn der Addunterbrecher in P2 in die Lava hüpfen muss... Habt ihr den Kampf schon mal ausprobiert bzw. hat irgendwer schon Killerfahrungen?


----------



## Saalia (18. Mai 2011)

schade, chimaeron hat gestern nicht geklappt, bester war 4%, aber nxt woche nochmal und dann liegt er auch


----------



## Saalia (19. Mai 2011)

da wir recht zuversichtlich sind, dass chimaeron heute fällt, wäre die nächste baustelle die twins inner bastion...

den post von ky hab ich mir durchgelesen.. nun aber noch ne verständnisfrage für die schattenebene...

musst da nur ein dd und ein heiler rein, oder ein dd ein heiler und ein tank? Wie erprobt ist die Warlock variante? Kann mir vorstellen nen Affli kann das auch ganz gut solo machen... 

was muss der Rogue geskillt haben damit er das ganze solo kann?

Da ich gestern im ts rumgeplärrt habe ich will die twins machen heute nach chimaeron, wurde ich beauftrag das ganze zu managen .. ûnd ich bin eigentlich eher der ausführende part ^^


----------



## Kyrador (19. Mai 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> musst da nur ein dd und ein heiler rein, oder ein dd ein heiler und ein tank? Wie erprobt ist die Warlock variante? Kann mir vorstellen nen Affli kann das auch ganz gut solo machen...



Die Adds im Zwielichtsraum stehen einfach nur rum und kanalisieren ihren Zauber (so ähnlich wie die Adds der P2 von Nefarian). Folglich brauchst unten keinen Tank. Allerdings werden die Tanks durch den Debuff zwangsläufig abwechselnd in den Zwielichtsraum geschickt. Da sie aber keine nennenswerte DPS machen, sollten sie sofort wieder zurückkommen, indem sie eines der Portale nutzen.
Die Hexer-Variante haben wir nie ausprobiert, weil unsere beiden Jäger extra für den Kampf zwei Schurken gelevelt haben  und wir es daher mit der ein DD-Taktik spielen.



Saalia schrieb:


> was muss der Rogue geskillt haben damit er das ganze solo kann?



http://de.wowhead.com/talent#fMhdZbZcuccdhIMho:zmkorb ist die gängige Skillung


----------



## Saalia (19. Mai 2011)

wir ham sowohl nen schurken, als acuh nen warlock dabei, das wäre nicht das problem... nur wir wollen abstand von taktiken nehmen wo man explizit eine klasse benötigt, weil wir im setup recht viel rotieren, aufgrund von arbeit, keine lust etc ^^

dann sehe ich das problem heute abend nicht und es werden 2 weitere im dreck liegen


----------



## Kyrador (19. Mai 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> wir ham sowohl nen schurken, als acuh nen warlock dabei, das wäre nicht das problem... nur wir wollen abstand von taktiken nehmen wo man explizit eine klasse benötigt, weil wir im setup recht viel rotieren, aufgrund von arbeit, keine lust etc ^^



Wir sind im Hardmode unterwegs. Da musst du damit rechnen, dass Kämpfe bestimmte Kombinationen oder Klassen erfordern oder zumindest extrem bevorzugen. Gerade wenn es um Spezialaufgaben geht.
Du brauchst zum Beispiel im Konklave HM keine Caster an Rohash stellen, weil die eben casten müssen. Das Sturmschild (150k) muss in maximal drei Sekunden weggehauen werden (drei Sekunden = drei Ticks vom Schild = 90k Schaden an allen Spielern auf dem Plattform [ohne den stackenden Naturdebuff zu berücksichtigen])... das prädestiniert Melees und Hunter, die eben den notwendigen Burst mal fix raushauen können.



Saalia schrieb:


> dann sehe ich das problem heute abend nicht und es werden 2 weitere im dreck liegen



Du Optimist


----------



## Saalia (20. Mai 2011)

da war ich zu optimistisch... tank musste kurzfristig arbeiten... so gabs nur nen twinkraid... auch ganz spassig ^^


----------



## Dexis (20. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte nur mal anmerken dass ich es toll finde, dass so ein Thread auch weiterhin regelmäßig genutzt wird  Aufgrund meiner neuen Arbeitszeiten ist das Raiden bei mir mehr oder weniger zur Nebensache geworden, deshalb sieht man mich hier auch kaum noch^^
Ich hoffe, zu den Feuerlanden geht es hier wieder heiß her mit den Diskussionen!

I´ll be back.....


----------



## Omidas (22. Mai 2011)

Tryen im Moment Maloriak. Sieht eiegtnlich recht gut aus. Paar dumme Tode
meistens die uns die Trys vermasseln, kommen aber regelmäßig in die letzte 
Phase 

Aber meine Frage bezieht sicher eher auf den Anfang des Kampfes. Kann man
irgendwie beeinflussen ob er vor der ersten dunklen Phase die Entartungen 
castet?

Wir versuchen immer 3 Entartungen + den Schlick zu bomben, was ansich 
super klappt, nur kommen die halt bei den meisten Trys eben zu beginn
nicht. Geht zwar auch ohne, aber ich finde es sorum angenehmer.


----------



## Kyrador (23. Mai 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage bezieht sicher eher auf den Anfang des Kampfes. Kann man
> irgendwie beeinflussen ob er vor der ersten dunklen Phase die Entartungen
> castet?



Man kann es insofern beeinflussen, indem man - sofern er keine Entartungen freiläßt - den Kampf resettet, indem man den Raum verläßt. Ist aber nervig, wenn man von sechs Versuchen fünf wegen fehlender Entartungen abbricht. Daher lieber damit leben, wenn die Entartungen nicht kommen.


----------



## Saalia (23. Mai 2011)

nein ist völlig random, wenns vor der ersten phase nicht klappt, dann aber meist vor der 2ten dunklen..

dreckiger mistchimaeron.... will einfach nicht umfallen ... und son wipe bei 500k ist echt fürn poppes  und das ganze gleich 2-3 mal .. am dienstag muss er umfallen^^ 

problem ist lediglich der übergang von p1 in p2 glaub ich, warten zwar schon immer bis zum massacre und heilen anschließend was das zeug hält, aber irgendwas passt da noch nichtganz :/


----------



## Snee (23. Mai 2011)

Schimäron wird schon Saalia - wir haben uns da wochenlang die Zähne ausgebissen, bis er das erste mal lag. Jetzt fluppt er eigentlich recht ordentlich. Wichtig ist aus meiner Sicht vorallem das Aggropingpong und damit die Tankpositioniernung zum Start von P2. Wenn beide Tanks nach 5 Sekunden schon umgekippt sind kannst es eigentlich knicken. Wir heben unsere Gesundheitssteine fürs letzte Massaker auf und verwenden den Battlerez bzw. Seelenstein immer erst in P2. Vorm Übergang positionieren sich die Tanks direkt auf die gegenüberliegenden Seiten, so dass sehr viel Laufweg für Schimäron entsteht. 

Wir haben uns gestern an Magmaul probiert. Hätten zwar nen Frostdk, aber haben uns für die Variante ohne Kiten der Larven entschieden. Wurd zwar im Laufe des Abends immer besser, aber unter 7% wollt der Boss nicht fallen. Einfach zu viele Fehler beim Laufen vom Rangecamp oder aber nem unvorsichtigen Meele, der aus der Nahkampfreichweite beim Spawn von Flammensäule und Co getreten ist. Heute Abend nochmal 2 Stunden angesetzt: drückt uns die Daumen :-)


----------



## Saalia (23. Mai 2011)

was mich interessieren würde ... muss ein affli warlock bei chimaeron extern geheilt werden? am ende der trys liegt unser WL immer so bei 1,xk hps... was ja bei 15sekunden zwischen den massacres locker reichen sollte oder nicht? ^^

wobei nicht de rheal das prob war, sondern die tanks immer gepennt haben, oder ausversehen gedrückt haben oder was weiss ich ... kaum muss son tank mal was tun, ist er überfordert


----------



## Snee (23. Mai 2011)

Spiele zwar keine Hexe, aber unser musste nur sehr wenig geheilt werden. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann fängt sein Wichtel immer ne Menge ab. Selfheal ist zwar möglich, mindert aber den dmg... Sehr entspannt, wenn man als Heiler den Hexer zugeteilt bekommt. Wir machen ne feste Heilereinteilung: Pala heilt nur Tanks und sich selber. Priestheiler 2 DDs und sich selber + optional Tanks. Ich als Schami 2 DDs (einer davon die Hexe), den DD-Tank + optional Tanks.


----------



## Virikas (23. Mai 2011)

Sers, 

bin grad auf der Suche nach Ideen für V&T HM ohne Hexer und Schurke..
Setup:

Palatank + Bärchen
Palaheiler/Schamiheiler, Druide, Priester(Diszi/Holy)
Mage, FrostDK, Eleschami, Hunter, x

x kann dabei FrostDK, Mage, Retripala sein

So richtig ne Idee hatten wir noch net, haben allerdings auch erst so 4-5mal getried. 
Ansonsten sind Halfus und Atramedes down, Schimaeron simmer recht zuversichtlich, dass der auch in der ersten ID liegt.


----------



## Kyrador (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr erst Halfus und Atremedes down habt, dann versucht euch lieber erstmal an Magmaul, Maloriak, Chimaeron und Omnotron. Die sollten mit eurem Setup deutlich einfacher sein als sich schon als Valiona & Theralion zu orientieren.


----------



## Virikas (23. Mai 2011)

Das die anderen "nächsten" HMs leichter werden ist klar.
Trotzdem hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass jemand den Ansatz einer Idee hat, wie man das Ganze mit dem Setup angehen könnte


----------



## Kyrador (23. Mai 2011)

Im Endeffekt gibts da keine großen Ansätze. Ihr müsst mit nem DD/Heilerpaar runtergehen und rechtzeitig wieder nach oben kommen, bevor die Stacks zu viel Schaden machen. Ein Spieler alleine packt das nicht, denn der Ele müsste sich z.B. selber heilen, was bedeutet, dass er keinen Schaden machen kann usw. Allerdings fehlt halt dann oben ein Heiler, was aufgrund des doch recht hohen Schadens durch die Meteore ziemlich knifflig werden dürfte.
Wie gesagt: es nicht nicht unmöglich. Aber bevor ihr da jetzt wie wahnsinnig wiped und vielleicht nur aufgrund eines lucky trys den Kill schafft (und ihn daher nicht wiederholen könnte), lasst lieber einen Spieler nen Schurken hochziehen  bei uns haben das die beiden Hunter gemacht (damit sie abwechselnd Schurke spielen können) und sie hatten auch "nur" so ca. 355er Itemschnitt.


----------



## Snee (23. Mai 2011)

Magmaul Hero:
- macht es als Schamiheal ggf. Sinn sein Erdschild auf einen DD im Rangecamp zu setzen?
- besteht die Gefahr, dass das Steinklauen-Totem Magmaul oder Skelett spottet, wenn ich das Totem "falsch" platziere?
- spawnen die Skelette IMMER außerhalb des Bosstanks und Meelecamps, wenn mit Ausnahme des Rangecamps alle wirklich in Meelerange zu Magmaul stehen?


----------



## Kyrador (23. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> - macht es als Schamiheal ggf. Sinn sein Erdschild auf einen DD im Rangecamp zu setzen?



Ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen Zugewinn drin. Als Schamane wirst du eh zu 90% des Kampfes quasi deine Kettenheilung in das Rangecamp spammen... ab und an (je nach Lebensbalken) mal nen heilenden Regen ins Meleecamp oder ne Welle der Heilung auf den Tank. Ganz wichtig ist halt, die Springflut auf die Spieler im Rangecamp zu setzen.



Snee schrieb:


> - besteht die Gefahr, dass das Steinklauen-Totem Magmaul oder Skelett spottet, wenn ich das Totem "falsch" platziere?



Ich hab das noch nicht ausprobiert, denn mit der Taktik "Drei range, der Rest kuschelt beim Boss" sollte das Lava spucken immer auf die drei range DD gehen und der restliche AE vom Boss ist nicht so wild, dass man dieses Totem mit Glyphe zwingend braucht.
Aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass das Totem keine Bosse spottet (ähnlich wie die Ghularmee). Was die Skelette angeht, hab ich wie gesagt noch net ausprobiert.



Snee schrieb:


> - spawnen die Skelette IMMER außerhalb des Bosstanks und Meelecamps, wenn mit Ausnahme des Rangecamps alle wirklich in Meelerange zu Magmaul stehen?



So sollte es sein, wobei ich nicht ganz sicher bin, wie die Berechnung der Meleereichweite tatsächlich funktioniert. Im Normalfall geht das Teil schon zum Rangecamp, aber das Meleecamp sollte jederzeit bereit sein, im Falle eines Falles die Position zu wechseln.


----------



## Snee (23. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen Zugewinn drin. Als Schamane wirst du eh zu 90% des Kampfes quasi deine Kettenheilung in das Rangecamp spammen... ab und an (je nach Lebensbalken) mal nen heilenden Regen ins Meleecamp oder ne Welle der Heilung auf den Tank. Ganz wichtig ist halt, die Springflut auf die Spieler im Rangecamp zu setzen.



Fand es gestern eigentlich recht angenehm bzw. hatte damit deutlich weniger Druck im Rangecamp. Bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher...aber macht ggf. die geglyphte Springflut hier Sinn? Bin gerade nicht online, aber damit könnte man doch vermutlich die Springflut auf alle drei Rangedds casten um dann die Kettenheilung auf das komplette Camp zu pushen. Oder geht es zeitmäßig nicht aus? 

Welche Glyphen würdest du speziell für diesen Kampf empfehlen?


----------



## Michithekiller (24. Mai 2011)

Ich durfte gestern unfreiwillig mit meinem Hunter Twink die Add´s bei Magmaul kiten, bin MM gespect und vom gefühl her 2 Mehrfachschüsse und die Add´s waren down. Mich nerft es das wir im Mainraid immer en DK bei haben müssen zum kiten, für mich ist die Frage wieviel Life haben die Add´s in nHc und Hc. Ansonsten würde einer unserer Hunter die Add´s kiten (killen) was mir viel lieber wäre weil auf nhc sind die echt fix down gegangen, muss dazu sagen das ich ca 2min zu ende des Kampfes gekitet habe.


----------



## Kyrador (24. Mai 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Ich durfte gestern unfreiwillig mit meinem Hunter Twink die Add´s bei Magmaul kiten, bin MM gespect und vom gefühl her 2 Mehrfachschüsse und die Add´s waren down. Mich nerft es das wir im Mainraid immer en DK bei haben müssen zum kiten, für mich ist die Frage wieviel Life haben die Add´s in nHc und Hc. Ansonsten würde einer unserer Hunter die Add´s kiten (killen) was mir viel lieber wäre weil auf nhc sind die echt fix down gegangen, muss dazu sagen das ich ca 2min zu ende des Kampfes gekitet habe.



Nur so aus Neugier, nicht als Kritik gedacht: was missfällt dir/euch an der Taktik, drei RangeDD als Camp rauszustellen, welche die Parasiten einfach wegbomben?


----------



## Michithekiller (24. Mai 2011)

Ganz einfach, das haben wir noch nie so gemacht immer en Kiter nur der is jetzt beim Bund und deswegen wäre es interessant ob man die Solo als Hunter auch so leicht killen kann.


----------



## Kyrador (24. Mai 2011)

Non-hero ca. 115k HP, im heroischen glaub ich doppelt soviele.


----------



## Snee (24. Mai 2011)

Und ich dachte, dass Schimäron schon ein Aloch wäre... blöder Drecksmagmaul... dieser Mistwurm mit seinen Drecksskeletten und seinen blöden Larven... grml.... Abend Nr. 2 ohne nennenswerten Fortschritt 

Wir machen es mit der Bomb-Varianten, auch wenn dadurch natürlich die Bewegung von drei Leuten optimal passen muss. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es einfacher ist, wenn ein Jäger wie im Nonhero die alleine kitet/killed. Neben dem deutlich höheren Lebenspool wird ja auch das kiten dadurch erschwert, dass die Flammen durch die Sklette die kite-Fläche einschränken bzw. erschweren...

Bei uns bleiben nach Abend 2 immer noch ein bzw. zwei Fragen offen: 
Wann die Skelette töten? Wir haben versucht die Skelette vor der Kopfphase beide zu töten. In der Kopfphase haben dann alle voll Dmg auf den Kopf gemacht. Nach der Kopfphase wieder die Skellette versucht umzufokussen. Leider führt diese Variante bei uns dazu, dass wir ab nem gewissen Punkt die Skelette nicht mehr schnell genug down bekommen und der Tank zwischendurch mit drei Skeletten dasteht. Wir haben daraufhin umgestellt und unseren Meele-DD (Katze) auch in der Kopfphase komplett auf den Adds zu lassen. Wie handelt ihr die Skelette?

Der Dmg-Stop bei ca. 32% klappt ohne Probleme. In der nächsten Kopfphase wird bei uns Heldentum gezündet und wir hauen raus was die DDs rausbekommen. Ist es korrekt, dass wir in der 2ten Phase noch eine weitere Kopfphase mitnehmen müssen oder machen wir einfach nur zu wenig dmg? 

Edit:
Hauptwipegründe 
1. Rangedd ausm Camp läuft zu weit außer Healrange und kippt irgendwann um / kriegt Feuerschaden durch spawn der Skelette und bekommt dann nicht schnell genug Heilung wg. out of healrange
2. Skelett spawnt in der Nähe des Meelecamps und 1 Tank wird vom Feuer gekilled
3. scheinbar verbuggte Ketten: z.B. Spieler springt auf Magmaul und landet automatisch nach ner Sekunde wieder vor selbigem / beide Ketten sind für alle sichtbar raus - aber der Spieler der für eine Kette verantwortlich ist sieht Kette nicht und Wurm geht wieder hoch... etc. 
4. in der 2ten Phase kommt erneut Kopfphase und ein Spieler der für Ketten zuständig ist ist bereits tot

Hat jemand mit Bugs bei dem Kampf auch Bekanntschaft gemacht oder machen wir ggf. Fehler bei der Mechanik der Ketten? 

Wollen nun unser Range-Camp ein bissl umstellen - statt bisher Hexe, Hunter und Mage wollen wir nun nen Diszipriest gegen die Hexe tauschen. Damit sollte Rangehealproblem der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## JohnRoe (24. Mai 2011)

Also diesen Bug das derjenige der auf Magmaul springt ne Sekunde später wieder unten steht hatten wir auch schon. Schnell wieder drauf und nochmal schießen dann gehts trotzdem.

Zu unserer Taktik:

Unser Krieger-Tank tankt Magmaul.
Der DK-Tank tankt die Skelette.
Der Frost DK kitet die Adds kurz, wobei die nach ein paar Multishots vom Hunter gepaart mit der Böe vom DK ziemlich fix Down sind.
Der Rest der DD´s geht auf die Skelette das sind Krieger, Mage, Eule und dann eben unser Hunter und der FrostDK.
Heals sind 2 Schamis und 1 HolyPriest.

Wir stellen uns ganz rechts als erstes auf, diesen Punkt haben wir immer durch so ein grünes Schlachtzugszeichen gemarked. Beim ersten Skelett läuft das komplette Camp weiter nach links in die mitte zwischen Grünem und Blauen Zeichen. Dort kommt 4 Sekunden später die Flammensäule -> Weiter zu Blau.
Dann kommt es drauf an wie die Skelette und Flammensäulen spawnen, wenn unterm Camp dann einfach halb links nach vorne zur Violetten Markierung, dann zu Grün und von Vorne.

In der 4. Kopfphase prügeln wir ihn in die letzte Phase das heißt BL und Vollgas. Schafft man das erst in der 5. oder noch länger wirds wohl mitm Heilermana sehr sehr knapp.

Klingt vielleicht etwas komisch das bei uns ein großes Camp sich bewegt aber funktioniert top für uns und man hat immer alle in Healrange und kann gut mit Flächenheals usw. arbeiten.


----------



## Virikas (26. Mai 2011)

Wir haben gestern auch unseren ersten Tries an dem Würmchen gemacht.
Taktik:

- DK Tank nimmt Skelette
- Bärchen tankt den Wurm
- beide wechseln sich nach dem Zerfleischen ab
- Parasiten werden vom Frost DK gekitet
- Am Boss stehen, Palaheiler (Tanks), VS+Ele Schami (der Ele, weil seine DPS am meisten unter dem gelaufe hinten leidet und wir eh 2 Springer brauchen)
- Hinten stehen: Mage, Bäumchen, Holypriester, Hunter

Skelette sind Primärtarget und es wird max eins mit in die Kopfphase genommen

Sah soweit ganz ok aus. Bis 10% simmer gekommen, denke nächsten Raidtermin liegt der. Damagestop kurz vor der 30% Marke, Skelette fokussen, letzte Kopfphase denn Timewharp und gib ihm. 

Allerdings ist die Kampfdauer und Heilungsmenge schon ziemlich heftig, oder? In besagtem 10% Try lagen wir bei knapp jenseits der 10 Minuten und summa summarum 22 Millionen Heilung .oO

Ich vermute wir müssen um das ganze etwas zu entspannen mehr Schaden auf Magmaul kriegen ohne, dass wir dabei die Skelette zu sehr aus den Augen verlieren.. Schaun mer mal, wie wir unsere DDs dazu kriegen. Raid DPS fand ich so im WoL Vergleich mit knapp 110k auch eher dünn


----------



## Kyrador (26. Mai 2011)

http://www.worldoflogs.com/reports/rt-b4xwqfxzncp6qqof/sum/healingDone/?s=7225&e=7743

8min 38sec, 18,66 Millionen Heilung. Ja, der Boss ist nen heftiger Kerl


----------



## Kyrador (26. Mai 2011)

Ach ja, bzgl. des Schadens... klar, wenn man einen Frost-DK zum Kiten der Würmer abstellt, geht ne Menge DPS verloren, weil der DK ja immer zwischen Boss und Würmer hin- und herlaufen muss.
Bei der "Drei DD bilden ein Range-Camp"-Taktik müssen halt im Normalfall nur die drei laufen und wenn du in dem Range-Camp Leute hast, die beim Laufen auch noch gut Schaden machen können, hilft das auch noch


----------



## Dexis (27. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen.

Unsere Gruppe ist endlich wieder mal im Hardmode unterwegs. Wir probieren uns derzeit an Maloriak HC. Gestern abend haben wir tatsächlich 3-4 Tries unter 8% geschafft, allerdings hat uns letztlich eine Fähigkeit auseinander gepflückt, von der wir nicht 100% wissen woher es kommt. Gemeint ist die Selbstheilung des Bosses. Wir haben einige Guides und Quellen durchgeforscht, aber nichts Aussagekräftiges finden können.
Wir hatten zwischendrin sogar einen Try dabei, bei dem Maloriak auf 18% fiel und dann im Wipe auf 24% hochschoss. Muss da irgendwas unterbrochen werden? Müssen die Adds anders off getankt werden? Bekommt Maloriak Heilung, wenn ein Spieler des Raids durch irgendwas durchläuft?
Vielleicht kann ja jemand aushelfen?


----------



## Virikas (27. Mai 2011)

Maloriak casted auf sich selbst eine "Arznei" (genauen Namen grad nicht im Kopf), die ihn heilt. 
Macht er auf Normal allerdings auch schon, wird dort nur gern mal wegDPSt 

Reinigen durch Schami oder Priester (Magiebannung) oder besser noch: Zauberraub durch einen Magier.
Arznei wird auch von Bigwigs angesagt übrigens 

Zum Thema Magmaul: http://www.worldoflogs.com/reports/b2j151ek5h3c8yry/dashboard/?s=5374&e=6007 war unser bester Try... Die Zahlen sind schon irgendwie beeindruckend 

Nochmal Valiona und Theralion: Ich hab zufällig noch nen Schurken, der einigermassen (iLvl 356 ATM) equipped ist. Hab den jetzt mal ein wenig in Heroes auf Täuschung gespielt und ~10k-15k DPS Singletarget kommen dabei raus. Hängt seeehr davon ab, wieviele CP ich vor Kampfbeginn durch Heilungen habe. 

Kann hier einer der das Zwielichtreich als Täuscher betreten hat ein paar Infos? Wie handhabt ihr die Stacks? Ab wann sollte man sie cloaken? geglyphte Finte auf CD halten? Ansonsten halt Shadowstep nutzen um zu den Viechern zu kommen, Recuperation oben halten (macht man ja eh in der Rota) und das wars?
Wäre hier auf einen Erlebnisbericht neugierig.


----------



## Dexis (27. Mai 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Maloriak casted auf sich selbst eine "Arznei" (genauen Namen grad nicht im Kopf), die ihn heilt.
> Macht er auf Normal allerdings auch schon, wird dort nur gern mal wegDPSt
> 
> Reinigen durch Schami oder Priester (Magiebannung) oder besser noch: Zauberraub durch einen Magier.
> Arznei wird auch von Bigwigs angesagt übrigens


Die Arznei wurde von unserem Schami gereinigt, normalerweise macht das auch noch unser Magier der zurzeit aber ausfällt. Trotzdem heilt sich Maloriak ohne Ende, laut Logs allein im letzten (und besten) Try kam eine Summe von 8,1 Mio. Heilung zusammen, bei einer Uptime von 51 Sek. während des Kampfes.
Wir hatten das bereits gestern im Ts angesprochen - ohne zu dem Zeitpunkt zu wissen woran es wirklich lag - und unser Schamane hat uns versichert, dass er sich um das Dispellen kümmert.
Aber wenn es wirklich an dieser Sache liegt, muss der Spieler da mehr Fokus drauf legen


----------



## Saalia (27. Mai 2011)

bigwigs is da echt super,weils bei der arznei sogar nen audio effekt gibt.. es macht "bing" und dann geh ich nen schritt zur seite und mache zauberraub ... das ding tickt nicht ein einziges mal 

der audio effekt is auch bei atramaedes und maloriak ganz praktisch "bing" und loslaufen .. ohne nach zudenken ^^


----------



## JohnRoe (27. Mai 2011)

BigWigs oder DBM sind ja sowieso Pflicht. Aber das ist sicher die Arznei die auf Maloriak tickt, und 51 Sekunden UpTime is ne Menge die muss instant gereinigt oder von nem Mage geklaut werden.

Wenn ihr das hinbekommt heilt er sich auch nicht mehr so extrem.


----------



## Virikas (29. Mai 2011)

Wirklich kein Täuschender Schurke da, der mal ein wenig aus dem Erfahrungsnähkästchen plaudern kann?


----------



## Snee (30. Mai 2011)

So nach längerer Funkstille ein kurzes Update - also Magmaul ist schon ein komischer Vogel...an zwei Abenden reiben wir uns an ihm auf. Am Dienstag dann eigentlich geplant, nur unsere drei Standarts auf hero zu machen (Atramedes, Maloriak, Schimäron), um den Loot vorm Ende der Id nicht liegen zu lassen. Omnitron nonhero zum Auftakt des Abends ohne Probleme. Bei Magmaul wollten wir dann nur zum Testen unserer Rangecamp-Umstellung (ein Heiler mit im Camp) noch zwei Trys auf hero machen - und *zack* lag Magmaul hero first try :-) Da wir Mittwoch den Raid ausfallen lassen mussten wurde Magmaul und der Rest seiner PSA/BDZ-Kollegen gestern direkt wieder gelegt. 

Hat jemand sachdienliche Hinweise für den Kampf gegen das Verteidigungssytem auf Hero?


----------



## Kyrador (30. Mai 2011)

Ja selbstverfreilich


----------



## Snee (30. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ja selbstverfreilich



Optimal :-) dann wart ich mal auf eure Variante... Gibts bei euch eigentlich nen Update zu Al'akir - liegt er schon oder habt ihr nun nen anderen Boss priorisiert?


----------



## Kyrador (30. Mai 2011)

Wir sind derzeit mehr an Nefarian dran... Phase 1 läuft schon ganz gut, so dass wir uns Heldentum für Phase 2 aufheben können. Wenn wir Phase 2 auch regelmäßig schaffen, sollte der Drecksack bald liegen, denn die Phase 3 ist ja dann nicht mehr so schwer im Vergleich zur Phase 2.


----------



## Snee (30. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr bei euch in Phase 1 auch nen DD/Tank fürs kiten bzw. einsammeln von allen Adds abgestellt? Auf normal hat sich bislang bei uns immer jeder DD ein Add vorgenommen und die gesammelt an einer Stelle abgelegt. Im Hero klappt diese Variante bei uns durch das Übernehmen nicht mehr... War bei uns bislang aber auch nur ein kurzzeiter Ausflug, um mal in den Kampf reinzuschnuppern - erstmal ist Omnitron dran ^^ Dir und deiner Truppe viel Erfolg!!!

p.s.: gz, dass eure Raidleitung dann doch wie von dir auch gewünscht vom vermeintlichen freeloot-Al'akir abgewichen ist :-)


----------



## Kyrador (30. Mai 2011)

So, ich möchte an der Stelle anmerken, dass dies unsere Taktik für den Boss ist... es gibt auch andere Methoden (z.B. Camp steht komplett beisammen), aber da wir die für unsere Gruppe als nicht erfolgsversprechend beurteilt haben, gehe ich nicht darauf ein.


Omnotron Verteidigungssystem

Hero-Zusätze (Übersicht):
- die Golems verbrauchen ihre Energie schneller, wodurch die Phasen natürlich auch viel schneller wechseln
- die Giftwolke von Toxitron verursacht nun Schaden, zusätzlich zu ihrem bisherigen Effekt
- der arkane Annihilator ist nun so gut wie immer tödlich und muss daher immer unterbrochen werden
- wichtigste Änderung: Nefarian ändert ca. alle 30 Sekunden die Fähigkeit eines Golems

Arkanotron: die zuletzt gesetzte Pfütze wird immer größer und explodiert mit fast immer tödlichem Schaden
Magmatron: die vom Flammenturm anvisierte Person wird festgewurzelt
Toxitron: alle Spieler werden in die zuletzt gelegte Giftwolke gezogen
Elektron: nach fünf Sekunden wird aus dem zuletzt gewirkten Blitzableiter ein Schattenkonduktor; je weiter man vom Konduktor entfernt ist, desto mehr Schaden bekommt man
Positionierung:
Gelb sind die Positionen der Heiler, wobei der rechte ein Schamanenheiler sein sollte, falls ihr einen habt. Toxitron wird an der grünen Position getankt, Magmatron und Elektron im rot-blauen Bereich und Arkanotron wird im rosanen Bereich hin- und hergezogen, wenn Pfützen entstehen. Grau ist schließlich die Position, an der sich gesammelt wird, wenn eine Schattenkonduktor auftritt.

Taktikansatz:
Mal von den erhöhten Schadenszahlen abgesehen ist die Handhabung der jeweils modifizierten Spezialfähigkeit das schwierigste in diesem Kampf. Natürlich gelten weiterhin alle Aspekte des normalen Modus, d.h. auf Schilde hauen, ist eine ganz schlechte Idee. Vor allem das Schild von Elektron (verursacht nun ca. 80k an allen Spielern in Meleereichweite) ist verherrend, weil eure Heiler das nur sehr schwer kompensieren können... und die haben in dem Kampf schon genug zu tun. Das Unterbrechen von Arkanotrons Zauber arkaner Annihilator ist ebenfalls essentiell, weil man diesen Zauber nur mit maximaler Lebenspunktzahl überlebt (es sei denn, man ist Tank)... da aber meist noch andere Dinge passieren, bedeutet ein erfolgreicher Zauber meist schon einen toten Raider. Am besten eignen sich zum Unterbrechen hier Schamanen... um den Schaden zu maximieren, kann das idealerweise ein Schamanenheiler übernehmen. Das liegt daran, weil Arkanotron ausser dem Zauber nur Meleehits auf dem Kasten hat... d.h. der Schamane kümmert sich nur um den Arkanotron-Tank, das Camp müssen in der Zwischenzeit die beiden anderen Heiler übernehmen. Aber es spricht natürlich nichts dagegen, dass das jemand anderes übernimmt...
Kommen wir nun zu den Spezialfähigkeiten, welche in der Regel alle 30 Sekunden auftreten. Wenn der Flammenturm von Magmatron modifiziert wird, müssen alle anderen Spieler aus dem Weg laufen, was nicht sonderlich schwer ist (wenn es überhaupt notwendig ist, man kann den Flammenturm ja mit Eisblock, Todstellen, Gottesschild usw. ohnehin umgehen). Arkanotrons anwachsende Pfütze sollte ebenfalls kein Problem sein, wenn man meiner Skizze folgt: es müssen nur der Tank, sein Heiler und die Melees darauf achten.
Die richtig fiesen Modifikationen erfahren die beiden anderen Golems. Der "Grip of Death" zieht alle Spieler in die Giftwolke hinein... das ist dann problematisch, wenn noch mindestens ein Add von Toxitron lebt und die Wolke nahe bei Toxitron liegt. Hier müssen die Melees gut achtgeben! Könnt ihr verhindern, dass die Wolke nahe bei Toxitron liegt, ist aber der Grip of Death nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.
Die letzte Modifikation ist die gemeinste, vor allem wenn sie im Kombination mit Magmatron auftritt. Fünf Sekunden nach Auftreten des Blitzableiters wird aus diesem ein Schattenkonduktor... dann müssen sich alle Spieler in der Mitte des Dreiecks befinden (sofern dort keine Giftwolke ist). Wenn nun noch der Feuer-AE von Magmatron hinzukommt, haben eure Heiler eine Menge zu tun... hier braucht ihr dann unbedingt einen CD. Wenn ihr einen Paladin-Tank habt, solltet ihr die Schattenkonduktoren immer mit dem Raid-Schild abfangen... alternativ nutzt Machtwort: Barriere oder einen anderen Raid-CD.
Geht davon aus, dass aufgrund der viel kürzeren Phasen jeder Golem mindestens dreimal aktiv wird, im Normalfall sogar viermal. Öfter ist nicht möglich, weil ihr euch dann ohnehin im Enrage befindet...

Der Kampf erfordert Übung, Übung, Übung und eine ganze Menge Movement. Wie schon bei anderen Kämpfen kann es am Anfang frustrieren sein, weil man nicht beeinflussen kann, welche Fähigkeit als nächstes verstärkt wird... 


Diskussionen:
Der Kampf bevorzugt Fernkämpfer... ganz eindeutig. Allein schon wegen der Kombination Grip of Death + Giftadds... wenn man Pech hat, landet die Giftwolke vorne bei den Melees und wenn man es dann nicht schafft, die Adds extrem schnell wegzukloppen, kann man den Kampf eigentlich schon abbrechen, weil nach dem Hineinziehen in die Giftwolke meist gleich das Add explodiert und damit der ganze Raid. Versucht also möglichst, mit nur einem Melee auszukommen.
Wenn ein Spieler den Schattenkonduktor erhält und eine Immunisierungsfähigkeit besitzt, sollte er diese nach Möglichkeit sofort nutzen. Der Konduktor ist wohl das nervigste, was im Kampf passieren kann, und wenn man den Faktor reduzieren kann, sollte man es tun.
Wenn ihr Ziel des Flammenturms seid, nutzt schadensreduzierende Fähigkeiten. Baumrinde, Manaschild etc. helfen alle. Im übrigen lohnt sich aufgrund des hohen Magieschadens das Ressi-Trinket aus Tol Barad!
Falls ihr keinen (Heil)Schamanen habt, wird der Kampf um einiges schwieriger, denn ihr braucht dann zwei Leute, um Arkanotron zu unterbrechen, und das ist unbedingt nötig für diesen Kampf... bei uns übernehme das ich als Heilschamane, so geht keine DPS verloren und seit der Änderung von 4.1, dass Windstoß nicht mehr verfehlen kann, verliere ich auch keine wichtigen Talente 


Ein WoLs von uns: http://www.worldoflogs.com/reports/rt-u2y8cvl8hbmkv60p/dashboard/?s=6967&e=7369


----------



## Kyrador (30. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei euch in Phase 1 auch nen DD/Tank fürs kiten bzw. einsammeln von allen Adds abgestellt? Auf normal hat sich bislang bei uns immer jeder DD ein Add vorgenommen und die gesammelt an einer Stelle abgelegt. Im Hero klappt diese Variante bei uns durch das Übernehmen nicht mehr... War bei uns bislang aber auch nur ein kurzzeiter Ausflug, um mal in den Kampf reinzuschnuppern - erstmal ist Omnitron dran ^^ Dir und deiner Truppe viel Erfolg!!!



Wir machen das mit einer anderen, aber auch gängigen Methode... der Onyxia-Tank schnappt sich alle Adds und es wird in P1 kein Schaden auf Nef gemacht. D.h. in P1 wird Onyxia so schnell wie möglich umgeboxt, die Adds liegen dann alle gebündelt bei ihr und Nef muss halt in P3 von 100% auf 0% gebracht werden  ist zwar ziemlich hart wegen der Heilung, aber es ist besser als nen Kiter abzustellen, der ja auch wieder Heilung braucht...
In P2 dann Heldentum, um diese möglichst kurz zu halten und dann in P3 das ganze "entspannt" runterspielen...

Ach ja: Nefarian HM wird leichter, wenn jeder Spieler das Tol Barad-Trinket hat


----------



## Snee (30. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank Kyrador für das Feedback zu eurem Kampf gegen Omnitron - da bleibt einem ja fast die Spucke weg: sogar mit Skizze!


----------



## Michithekiller (31. Mai 2011)

Hoi,


zu Valiona und Theralion wir haben es bis gestern immer so gemacht das der Schurke solo unten war und ab und zu wegen Heilung hoch gekommen ist das hat uns früher oder später gekillt weil ja unten weiter Add´s kommen und er nicht immer instant runter kann. Gestern haben wir probiert das der Schurke unten bleibt dafür ne Euele ab und zu runter geht bissi dmg macht ihn heilt und er lag im dritten try. Fazit der sache wie immer machen wir uns die Bosse schwerer als sie sind^^, next id machen wir wohl Konklave oder Omnitrom mal sehen.


----------



## Snee (31. Mai 2011)

GZ zum V&T-kill!


----------



## Michithekiller (1. Juni 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> GZ zum V&T-kill!



Danke, aber der Boss ist nichts schweres solang man einen Schurken hat der unten klar kommt, oben ist dann alles wie nHc nur halt bissi mehr Life vom Boss.

Unsere Aufstellung:

Tank: Paladin

Heiler: Priester, Pala, Schami

Ranged: Eule, Priester, Hunter, Mage

Meele: Schurke, Warri


----------



## Kyrador (3. Juni 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> 
> zu Valiona und Theralion wir haben es bis gestern immer so gemacht das der Schurke solo unten war und ab und zu wegen Heilung hoch gekommen ist das hat uns früher oder später gekillt weil ja unten weiter Add´s kommen und er nicht immer instant runter kann. Gestern haben wir probiert das der Schurke unten bleibt dafür ne Euele ab und zu runter geht bissi dmg macht ihn heilt und er lag im dritten try. Fazit der sache wie immer machen wir uns die Bosse schwerer als sie sind^^, next id machen wir wohl Konklave oder Omnitrom mal sehen.



Ihr habt jetzt 6/13, richtig? Als nächstes würde ich euch Omnotron empfehlen, denn hier hängt der Erfolg nicht von einem einzigen Spieler ab... da müssen alle gut spielen.
Bei der Konklave dagegen scheint es fast nur am Können des Frost-DKs zu hängen, ob man Erfolg hat oder nicht. Wenn der diese blöden Pflanzen-Adds nicht vernünftig unter Kontrolle bekommt, ist nunmal Essig. Sobald das aber klappt, ist der Kill schnell geschehen.


----------



## Michithekiller (4. Juni 2011)

Japp 6/13, Konklave testen wir grad bissi mit den Add´s, derzeit frostet der DK sie ein wenn die Sporen kommen und danach nuken wir sie. Knackpunkt ist wenn eine nicht gefrostet wird dann is halt wipe, heut wollen wir sie probieren zu slowen mit Pilzen und Eisfallen und dann einfach umbursten mal schauen. Unser Schurke ist derzeit bei Rohash aber ist halt schwirig als Meele wollen deshalb probieren das er nur zum Sturmschild zu Rohash geht, Omnitron geht erst next ID weil die woche zwei vom Stammpersonal fehlen und wir so halt bissi probieren können.


----------



## La Orotava (6. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Ich hätte da ein paar kleine Fragen zu den Hardmodes.

1. Kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad für jeden Boss wahlweise hin und herstellen? Als z.B. Magmaul HC, Omnomnom auf Normal und Schimäron wieder auf HC?

2. Wenn man die Nase voll hat von im Dreck liegen, kann man dann geprügelt von HC wieder auf Normal zurückstellen?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Snee (6. Juni 2011)

La schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hätte da ein paar kleine Fragen zu den Hardmodes.
> 
> ...



Sobald du einmal den Endboss des jeweiligen Raids gelegt hast (Nef, Chogall, Al'akir) kannst du jederzeit einzelne Bosse auf hero und auch wieder zurueck auf nonhero stellen.


----------



## Snee (6. Juni 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Kyrador für das Feedback zu eurem Kampf gegen Omnitron - da bleibt einem ja fast die Spucke weg: sogar mit Skizze!



Gestern erste Gehversuche an Omno gemacht...man ist das ein Kampf. Hatten an Fehlern so ziemlich alles dabei was nur geht, so dass wir keinen Kampf über 4 Minuten Dauer hatten  Aber als Schamane Arkanotron zu unterbrechen ist wirklich kein Problem :-) War aber auch das einzige, was ich bislang dem Kampf positives abgewinnen kann. Unser Hauptproblem - wenn man nach den vielen Fehlern überhaupt davon sprechen kann - war die blöde Giftwolke, die rnd ja mal unter einem beliebigen Spieler auftaucht. Und auch der Plan, dass unsere neu eingestellte Eule die Blubs mal per Taifun kickt war ein Satz mit X. 

Da der Blitzschlag von Elektron nicht so übel reinhaut haben wir nach der hälfte des Abends die von Kyrador verwendete Taktik mal ein bisschen umgestellt - zwar nicht mit mehr Erfolg (allgemeine Fehler wurden nicht eingestellt), aber scheint trotzdem ein bissl kontrollierter für uns zu sein. Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mich auf Denkfehler oder so hinweisen könnt - feedback oder Kritik erwünscht :-) Magmatron, Elektron und auch Arkanotron auf einer Stelle getankt (Arkanotron natürlich rausziehen). Dort wo die drei getankt werden steht die Gruppe gekuschelt: 
- Kettenblitze werden locker gegengeheilt; Blitzableiter geht aus der Gruppe - Konduktor kommt einfach wieder in die Gruppe rein, so dass nur dieser Spieler laufen muss
- FeuerAOE wird locker gegengeheilt; Flammenwerfer: Gruppe geht geschlossen weg vom anvisierten Spieler. 
Arkanotron wird von der Tank- und Gruppenkuschelposition an der Wand entlang weggekitet - DDs und Heiler können sich optional dabei in die Bodenflächen reinstellen für mehr DPS/Manareg. 
Toxitron wird wie auch bei Kyrador weit entfernt auf der anderen Raumseite getankt - so kommt die Giftwolke entweder beim entsprechenden Toxi-Tank - oder aber bei einem der 9 anderen auf der anderen Seite des Raums. Bei Voidzone in Gruppe gehts gekuschelt aus dem Gift raus - und die Adds können mit freim Sichtfeld anvisiert, geslowed und umgehauen werden. 

Die Vorteile aus meiner Sicht bei dieser Variante wären zum einen die effektive Heilmöglichkeit durch die Gruppenkuschelsituation, der problemfreie Konduktor, die Möglichkeit Arkanotrons Fützen zu nutzen und die bessere Positionierung/Laufweg bei den Blubs. Der Hauptnachteil war aber ganz klar die fehlende Sicht - alle gekuschelt, z.T. 2 Trons auf einem Haufen etc. machen es schwierig auf Flammenwerfer und Blitzableiter schnell zu reagieren. Und beim Schlag aufs Schild von Elektron ist es direkt ein kompromissloser Wipe ;-)


----------



## Snee (7. Juni 2011)

Na super... unser Top-DD (shadow) kehrt WOW und damit unserer Gruppe den Rücken zu. Da wir nun nach Ersatz suchen (wir spielen ohne Ersatzbank, so dass keiner nachrückt o.ä.) würd ich euch um Feedback bitten: den Platz 1:1 mit nem Shadow versuchen zu ersetzen oder ggf. ne andere Klasse mit ins Boot nehmen? Vorallem mit Hinblick auf noch anstehende Hardmodes und vielleicht auch mit weiser Voraussicht auf 4.2.

Wir spielen aktuell mit folgender Aufstellung: DK-Tank, Krieger-Tank, Katze mit Tankspec, Heilschami, Diszipriest, Healpala, Mage, Hexe, Hunter + X

Momentan testen wir eine Eule... Shadow wäre ne alternative um das Setup und unsere Spielweise 1:1 fortzusetzen... Aber vielleicht ist ja auch nen weiterer Meele (Schurke) nicht verkehrt... was meint ihr?


----------



## Kyrador (7. Juni 2011)

@Snee:

Wie gesagt, es gibt verschiedene Taktiken, das Verteidigungssystem zu besiegen. Auch wir haben uns anfangs an der Kuschelmethode versucht, welche ja auch ihre Vorteile hat. Allerdings überwiegten in unseren Augen die Nachteile der Taktik.
Hab ich übrigens erwähnt, wie frustrierend es sein kann, wenn man über Wochen seinen Raidprogress nicht verbessern kann? Wir hängen jetzt seit geraumer Zeit auf 7/13 rum und kommen nicht voran. Total ätzend


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Juni 2011)

Ja abgänge durch diverse Gründe hat man immer und sie kommen nie passend, bei uns auch nicht anders, erst unser DK Tank zum Bund und kurze zeit später unser Holy Pala wegen RL problemen. Fazit war das wir 6 Wochen nicht wirklich was neues legen konnten, vorher waren wir ganz gut dabei unter den Top 10 Gilden auf unseren Server. Jetzt sind wir wieder vollzählig wobei unser Schami Heiler gerne 25er machen möchte deswegen ka wie lange noch, 2 ID´s 2 neue Bosse down diese ID kommt nichts hinzu weil Konklave Hc stinkt , aber evnetuell nomma Omnitron und dann abwegen was man schneller down haben könnte.


----------



## Snee (7. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Allerdings überwiegten in unseren Augen die Nachteile der Taktik.
> Hab ich übrigens erwähnt, wie frustrierend es sein kann, wenn man über Wochen seinen Raidprogress nicht verbessern kann? Wir hängen jetzt seit geraumer Zeit auf 7/13 rum und kommen nicht voran. Total ätzend



Ich mag die Kuschelvariante auch nicht, daher die Frage an dich: welche Nachteile überwiegen bei euch? Will den Jungs nicht einfach sagen "wir machen es wieder wie zu Beginn...Punkt" sondern möchte es schon begründen ;-) im Moment sehen alle nur, dass Kuscheln im Zweifel einfacher ist und man sich quasi beim Nebenmann entspannt hinstellen kann...und dass die Blubbs kontrollierter dadurch umgehauen werden können.

Ich hoffe, dass wir unseren bisherigen Fortschritt durch das Personalkarussell aufrechterhalten können. 25er-Raid war in der Gilde nen Thema (wir sind Gruppe2 von drei 10ne-Gruppen), aber unsere Gruppe hat sich einheitlich zum 10ner auch in Feuerlande bekannt. Solang also nichts unerwartetes passiert kanns so weiter gehen. Und vielleicht kann ich dann ja auch bald mal Kyrador und seinen Mannen den ein oder anderen Tipp geben XD ok, wohl ehr nicht xD 
Woran liegts bei euch Kyrador - Personalwechsel oder kommt ihr einfach bei den Bossen nicht mehr weiter -> mit dem Latein am Ende?


----------



## Kyrador (9. Juni 2011)

Nachteile der Kuscheltaktik bei Omnotron:

- wenn einer auf Elektron schlägt, wenn das Schild aktiv ist, hast du quasi einen sofortigen Raidwipe (wenn man verteilt steht, kriegt den Hit im Normalfall nur der Tank ab und es ist überlebbar)
- sobald einer es verpennt, mit dem Blitzableiter zu laufen, ist Essig
- der Kettenblitz wird immer auf drei Spieler überspringen
- bei Arkanotron müssen alle laufen, wenn eine Pfütze explodiert (und dank des HP-Nerfs ist man auf die Zusatz-DPS nicht angewiesen)
- bei Magmatron müssen alle laufen, wenn der Spieler festgezurrt wird
- bei Toxitron müssen alle Spieler laufen, wenn eine Giftwolke erscheint (nicht zu verwechseln mit Grip of Death)

Nachteile der "Verteilt stehen"-Taktik

- Gruppenheilung etwas schwerer je nach Raidkomposition
- Wege der Blubbs schwerer zu koordinieren
- alle müssen beim Schattenkonduktor laufen
- meleeunfreundliche Taktik (mehr zu laufen)
- Position der Giftwolke zufällig


----------



## Snee (10. Juni 2011)

Der Hauptgrund - neben der unkontrollierten Giftwolke - für unsere Taktik war in der Tat die vermeindliche Fehlinfo bzgl. des notwendigen DPS-Schubs durch die Pfützen von Arkanotron. Wenn dies nun nur noch vereinzelnt notwendig ist (wg. HP-nerf), dann hört sich das doch ganz anders an. Der Kettenblitz auf drei Spieler ist locker wegheilbar - das scheint nicht mehr so böse wie vielleicht früher mal zu sein. 

Nachdem wir unseren Shadow durch seinen WOW-Ausstieg ersetzen konnten ist nun die nächste Baustelle offen: neuer Palaheiler benötigt. Am Mittwoch mit dem neuen Setup nichtmal Magmaul gelegt (wäre das vierte mal), so dass Omnotron vermutlich noch längere Zeit Wunschdenken sein wird... Aber unverhofft kommt bekanntlich oft...


----------



## Risensl (13. Juni 2011)

Nun gut, da werde ich nun auch mal um deine Hilfe bitten.

Wir hängen bei Schimaeron Hc fest.
Das Problem liegt hierbei in der Endphase, da er bei uns immer mit ca 1 Mil. HP überlebt.

Unser Setup ist:
Heal:
Pala Heal, Dudu Heal, Schami Heal
Tanks:
Pala Tank, DK Tank, MS Warri(Schim Tank)
DDs:
DK, Schurke, Mage, Eule


Beim Übergang in die Endphase läugt es so:
Unser Pala Heal spottet Schim und läuft Richtung Ausgang, während unser Warri in die andere Ecke springt. Der Rest haut einfach auf Schimaeron drauf und zündet halt alle CDs, auch die defensiven. Aber es will einfach nicht klappen, da wir entweder kein Glück mit dem Ausweichen haben oder einfach die falsche Reihenfolge umkippt.
Die DPS von allen DDs liegt bei 16-18k(den Krieger ausgenommen).

Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen, da wir ihn doch bald im Dreck sehen wollen.^^


----------



## Snee (14. Juni 2011)

Mit dem spottenden Heal wollte es bei uns auch nicht funktionierren - bei uns sind die beiden Doppelschlagtanks plus der normale DD-Tank die ersten Opfer von Schimäron - zumindest wenn es um die Aggro-Reihenfolge geht. Somit kippen bei uns die beiden echten Tanks auch als erstes um - ggf. zündet unser Healpala auf Tank1 noch nen SDS (glaub ich wars). Sobald der DD-Tank umgekippt ist wird dieser im Zweifel nochmal per Battlerez ins Leben gerufen. 
Die Heiler machen in dieser Phase alle komplett mit Schaden. Die DDs nutzen Ihre Aggro-reduzierenden Fähigkeiten um so die Kampfdauer zu verlängern. Auch die DDs sollten sich möglichst verteilt im Raum aufstellen - entsprechend der Aggroliste nicht direkt nebeneinander positionieren.


----------



## Saalia (14. Juni 2011)

endlich kann ich mich hier auch mal wieder melden, nachdem wir wochenlang nicht progressen konnten weil leute fehlten :/

chimaeron und valiona ist eigentlich nurnoch eine frage von trys die man an einer hand abzählen kann, die taktiken sitzen, nur kommen manchmal unvorhergesehene dinge dazu, wie deep breath der vergessen wird anzusagen, oder jemand verpeilt es ... das übliche eben ^^

magmaw wird direkt im anschluss daran umfallen, da sitzt die taktik auch soweit, nur ist der irgendwie nach hinten gefallen in der prio.. 

schön wärs wenn wir vor den feuerlanden zumindest auf 6/13 kommen würden. damit wären wir auf unserm server schon top5


----------



## Saalia (15. Juni 2011)

na tolle wurst.. da kommt man gestern mal nen tick zu spät online (beim simpsons gucken eingeschlafen ) und da liegt valiona auch schon 

naja nxt id dann halt magmaw und chimaeron und dann is alles gut


----------



## Snee (15. Juni 2011)

Drei mal lag Magmaul schon im Dreck... nun mit neuer Besetzung will gar nix mehr gelingen -.- zwei Abende an Magmaul gewiped und selbst bei Maloriak kein Licht am Ende gesehen... und so geht es nun schon die 2te Woche... Naja, neue ID neues Glück ;-)


----------



## Saalia (15. Juni 2011)

na wenigstens geht es uns nicht alleine so, dass zum ende des contents die lust bei den leuten schwindet.. bald gibts ja neues futter


----------



## Dexis (15. Juni 2011)

Geht unserer Gruppe genauso. Wir hatten bis März drei Hardmodes gepackt und mussten dann eine Zwangspause einlegen. Das hat uns locker zehn Wochen gekostet. Momentan ist bei mir auch ein bißchen die Lust raus, aber weniger weil endlich neuer Content her soll sondern weil bei uns aus versch. Gründen total der Wurm drin ist. Mal sehen ob wir zu 4.2 wieder das "alte Feuer" entfachen können, um bei uns auf dem Server wieder was zu reißen... ^^


----------



## Saalia (17. Juni 2011)

Dienstag valiona, gestern magawm und am sonntag chimaeron (irgendwie haben den alle down, nur wir nicht 

damit wären es dann 5/13...

wir haben ne sehr eigenwillige taktik gespielt bei magmaw, die am ende aber sehr gut funktioniert hat. man braucht eben doch nicht überall einen frostdk 

getreu dem motto: bring the player, not the class  (naja gut, das eq ist mittlerweile auch entsprechend, aber das tut ja nix zur sache ^^)


----------



## Snee (17. Juni 2011)

GZ :-) Magmaul machen wir auch ohne FrostDK, aber für Valiona haben wir nun nen Schurken hochgezüchtet ^^ bring the class - not the player ;-)

Neuen Shadow haben wir inzwischen gefunden - neuer Healpala1 hat uns sträflich im Stich gelassen - doch wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde hat sich direkt ein neuer Kandidat gefunden :-) Und für einen weiteren Wackelkandidaten steht der Ersatz aus eigenen Reihen ebenfalls in den Startlöchern... Feuerlande wir kommen!


----------



## Kyrador (17. Juni 2011)

Gestern wollten wir uns - bevor 4.2 kommt - zumindest mal Cho'gall im HM anschauen... leider hat dann das ID-System von Blizzard zugeschlagen und behauptet, unser Jäger und unser Krieger wären einer anderen ID zugewiesen *grrr*


----------



## Saalia (17. Juni 2011)

nen schurken haben wir meist eh dabei, aber müsste ein affli warlock das nicht auch halbwegst hinkriegen? müsste halt zum debuff reseten kurz hoch, aber wenn man das anständig timed sollte das doch auch solo für den machbar sein oder?

freue mich jedenfalls auf feuerlande, da sind wir wieder ganz vorn dabei  

und ich will den legendary stab, aber das ist von der raidleitung noch nicht abgesegnet :/


----------



## Snee (17. Juni 2011)

Der Legendary-Stab... hör mir bloß auf damit... bereitet mir jetzt schon schlaflose Nächte: bin Raidleiter und hab die Qual der Wahl... 

Haben bislang null Erfahrung mit Valiona, so dass ich nix über das Hexenspiel sagen kann. Aber da sowohl unser Mage als auch unser Hunter nen raidtauglichen Schurken ihr eigen nennen, werden wir es gar nicht erst drauf ankommen lassen 

@Kyrador: war nicht eigentlich Al'akir das Objekt der Begierde der Raidleitung und dann als Alternative Nefarian? Hoffentlich könnt ihr die Woche noch mit eurer Truppe ohne ID-Probleme Halfus anspielen. Freue mich auf deine Berichterstattung ^^. Da der Patch ja nun doch erst zum Ende des Monats kommen soll, bleibt ja noch ein bissl Zeit für den Kill ^^


----------



## Dexis (19. Juni 2011)

Heute Magmaul probiert, allerdings kippt uns der Kiter (Jäger, kein DK in der Gruppe) zu oft aus den Socken. Der Paladin tankt den Wurm alleine, mein Bär nimmt die Skelette ins Meleecamp. Irgendeine Idee für den Kiter, welche Bahnen er am besten zu ziehen hat? Im letzten Try (5% Wipe) gings eigentlich nur schief weil er so weit ausser Range war dass ich ihm das Skelett nicht abspotten konnte.

Und ich hab hier auf den letzten Seiten etwas davon gelesen, dass nur die RandDDs die sich ums bomben kümmern draußen stehen, während der Rest sich vorne bei den Melees tummelt? Ist da was dran?
Bei uns sind nur die zwei Tanks und die zwei Melees vorne, der Rest rennt permanent durch die Gegend...


----------



## Saalia (20. Juni 2011)

wir haben es etwas alternativ gemacht, aber das ging sehr sehr solide wie ich find...

unser tank (in dem fall bärchen) hat das skelett und die würmer getankt (ja er hat die würmer getankt) ich als mage und unser hunter haben dann vornehmlich ausschließlich das skelett dps't und ab und zu mal nen AE eingeworfen. Dadurch gingen die würmer langsam aber sicher auch down, und das skelett war immer tot bevor das nächste gespawned ist.

war vielleicht nicht die eleganteste lösung, aber durch unser setup die beste lösung 

achja, chimaeron auch endlich tot... 6/13 nun  als nächstes wollen wir mal chogall und al akir angehen, paar hero tokens abgreifen.. aber vorm patch wird glaub ich ncihtmehr viel geprogressed... sind nun platz4 aufm server von den 10er grps


----------



## Snee (20. Juni 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Und ich hab hier auf den letzten Seiten etwas davon gelesen, dass nur die RandDDs die sich ums bomben kümmern draußen stehen, während der Rest sich vorne bei den Melees tummelt? Ist da was dran?
> Bei uns sind nur die zwei Tanks und die zwei Melees vorne, der Rest rennt permanent durch die Gegend...



Jup, wir haben Magmaul bislang immer mit folgender Variation gelegt: 2 Rangedds (Hunter und Mage) + Diszipriest stehen gekuschelt im Rangecamp. AddTank, Heiler und alle anderen DDs im Meelecamp.
Rangecamp steht an einer Raumseite: großes Add mit Feuer kommt - Rangecamp geh einige Schritte zur Seite; Flammensäule kommt - Rangecamp geht weiter zu gegenüberliegenden Raumseite (dabei Fallen vom Hunter und Mehrfachschuss). Ein Rangedd ausm Meelecamp und Hunter + Mage hauen die Larven um, so dass das Rangecamp auf der anderen Raumseite angekommt ohne ein lebenden Parasiten, bevor das nächste große Add und die nächste Flammensäule kommt. Wir gehen mit drei Rangedds auf die Parasiten, da somit unser Hunter in der Execute-Phase der großen Adds per 2 x tödlichen Schuss ohne Fokusverbrauch innerhalb von 2 Sekunden dem großen Add 100-110k mal eben so wegnehmen kann. 

Wie von Kyrador sehr ausführlich beschrieben erfordert diese Taktik beim Rangecamp ein bissl mehr Heilung. Da bei uns aber 2 Heiler fast gar nicht laufen müssen, ist dies locker zu kompensieren. Den Boss mit dieser Taktik auch mit ner komplett anderen Raidgruppe gelegt, so dass ich diese Version nur empfehlen kann.


----------



## campino76 (20. Juni 2011)

Meine Gilde wird heut Abend mal Halfus hc angehn, jetzt hab ich eine Frage zum Heilungsdebuff. Wie lange hält der Debuff eigentlich an? Ist der Abhängig von den Stacks? Ich weiss schon, dass der mit jedem Stack resetet wird, aber wenn dann der andere Tank abspottet.. wielang bleibt der Debuff auf dem vorigen Tank drauf?

Ich frag deshalb, weil bei meiner Kriegerin hält der Debuff so 25-30 Sek. an, aber ich lass manchmal auch bis zu 15 Stacks zusammenkommen. Wenn ich mit meiner Schurkin mit einer anderen Gruppe raide, kommt es mir vor, dass die Tanks sich Halfus in kürzeren Abständen abspotten.

Kann es sein, dass der Debuff ab einer gewissen Anzahl an Stack länger braucht zum Auslaufen oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?


----------



## MasterCrain (20. Juni 2011)

campino76 schrieb:


> Meine Gilde wird heut Abend mal Halfus hc angehn, jetzt hab ich eine Frage zum Heilungsdebuff. Wie lange hält der Debuff eigentlich an? Ist der Abhängig von den Stacks? Ich weiss schon, dass der mit jedem Stack resetet wird, aber wenn dann der andere Tank abspottet.. wielang bleibt der Debuff auf dem vorigen Tank drauf?
> 
> Ich frag deshalb, weil bei meiner Kriegerin hält der Debuff so 25-30 Sek. an, aber ich lass manchmal auch bis zu 15 Stacks zusammenkommen. Wenn ich mit meiner Schurkin mit einer anderen Gruppe raide, kommt es mir vor, dass die Tanks sich Halfus in kürzeren Abständen abspotten.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass der Debuff ab einer gewissen Anzahl an Stack länger braucht zum Auslaufen oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?



Das liegt am Ausweichen/Parrieren

Wenn du ausweichst/parrierst stackt der Debuff nicht hoch daher stackt er mal schneller mal langsammer hoch. ist die Ausgeburt des Nethers Aktiv hat halfus 100% Mehr Speed entsprechend Stackt es doppelt so schnell hoch. Wird der Drache nun befreit Stackt er wiede rlangsamer hoch dank debuff auf Halfus. Faustregel ist eigentlich Abspotten sobald die Stacks ausgelaufen sind.

Im HC müsst ihr aber aufpassen. Wir amchens mit 3 Tanks (was glaub normal is^^) 2 Palas Dabeizuhaben ist auch sehr hilfreich. (oder 1 palatank) 1 Tank nimmt halfus 1 Tank nimmt Sturmreiter + Welpen 1 Tank nimmt Zeit und netherdrache. Alle Drachen + boss werden in die Mitte gezogen und dann wird gebombt.
Hat der Halfus Tank 8-10 Stacks werden die durch einen pala weggebubbelt (Hand des Schutzes + /cancelaura Hand des Schutzes) so das der Halfustank weitere 8 Stacks ansammeln kann. Bis dahin sind die Welpen tot und der Tank der nur noch Sturmreiter hat spottet halfus und der Halfus Tank den Sturmreiter. Dem Zweiten Tank wird ebenfals einmal die Stacks resetet (nicht nötig aber spart einmal Abspotten) 
Dann wird der Kampf ganz normal runtergespielt


----------



## campino76 (20. Juni 2011)

nö, das ist mir schon klar, dass die dauer vom debuff resetet wird, sobald man wieder n schlag abbekommt. ich wollt nur wissen ob zB. 8 stacks schneller ablaufen als 15.

wir haben leider nur 2 tanks (dudu / krieger) und auch keinen pala im raid, aber mal schaun. am samstag hatten wir bei meinem schurken etwa die selbe tank/heal-kombi und habens auch im 2. try geschaft.


----------



## Kyrador (20. Juni 2011)

Die Dauer des Debuffs ist immer gleichlang, egal wie hoch der Debuff gestackt ist.


----------



## Snee (20. Juni 2011)

Dachte immer, dass die 2-Tankvariante bei Halfus HC ohne Pala nicht funktionieren kann. Wieder was gelernt :-) Muss dann aber doch extremst Glücksabhängig sein was das Ausweichen/Parrieren angeht, oder?


----------



## RedShirt (20. Juni 2011)

Ausweichen/Parry ist immer vom Glück abhängig.

Aber man kann mit Trinkets / CDs / Proccs nachhelfen.

Pala im Raid kann Meleebubble geben z.B. - das cleart IMHO die Stacks.
Bei genügend Aggrovorsprung (sollte so sein) kann ich mir auch Intervene auf CD vom Krieger-DD vorstellen.... alle Möglichkeiten ziehen.
(Nur Gedankenspiel)


----------



## Kyrador (20. Juni 2011)

Es soll auch Raids geben, da spottet mal ein Hunter und kurz bevor Halfus bei ihm ist, wird einfach mal "gestorben"  wenn man als Hunter weiter wegsteht, hilft das auch, einiges an Zeit zu gewinnen... Schaden macht man anfangs ja eh keinen auf Halfus.


----------



## Dexis (20. Juni 2011)

So, Magmaul lag heute nach acht Tries im Dreck, der Hardmode war nach drei Monaten Raidpause Balsam für die Seele^^
Auch sind wir bei unserer Taktik geblieben, d.h. Palatank an den Wurm, Bär macht Skelette im Meleecamp, Jäger kitet die Maden. Der Unterschied war unter anderem auch, dass wir gestern abend einen Ersatz-DD dabei hatten. Heute war wieder der eigentliche Melee mit deutlich besserem Equip dabei. Man hat schon den Unterschied gemerkt, dass die Skelette im Armageddon schneller umfielen bzw. ich als Bär - abgesehen von der letzten Phase - nie mehr als zwei Adds dran hatte.

Danach haben wir ein Stündchen am Verteidigungssystem probiert, sind aber ohne Vorbereitung kläglich gescheitert  Das wird dann also am Mittwoch zur letzten ID vor 4.2 fällig sein.


----------



## Snee (21. Juni 2011)

GZ Dexis. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob Omno bis Ende der kommenden ID liegt ^^


----------



## Saalia (21. Juni 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Dachte immer, dass die 2-Tankvariante bei Halfus HC ohne Pala nicht funktionieren kann. Wieder was gelernt :-) Muss dann aber doch extremst Glücksabhängig sein was das Ausweichen/Parrieren angeht, oder?



wir spielen den immer mit 2 tanks, und haben den auch immer so gespielt, ein tankt kriegt ne hand of protection, klickt sie sofort wieder weg, und spottet wieder.

wenn die welpen down sind hat er ja auch kaum noch etwas was weglaufen kann


----------



## Snee (21. Juni 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> wir spielen den immer mit 2 tanks, und haben den auch immer so gespielt, ein tankt kriegt ne hand of protection, klickt sie sofort wieder weg, und spottet wieder.
> 
> wenn die welpen down sind hat er ja auch kaum noch etwas was weglaufen kann



Hand of Protection sagt mir, dass ihr also nen Pala dabei habt ^^ meine Aussage bezog sich auf die mir unbekannte Möglichkeit den Boss mit 2 Tanks ohne Pala im Raid zu machen... :-)


----------



## Virikas (21. Juni 2011)

Thema Chimaeron HC:

Wir hatten das Prob, dass uns (insbesondere in der Fehdephase, aber auch außerhalb) gern mal der Schimaeron Tank zerrissen wurde.
Wir spielen es mit 3 Tanks (Pala, Bärchen, DK), wobei Pala und Bärchen Tanken und der DK sich die Doppelangriffe spottet.

Nun hab ich mir grad mal ein Kampflog vorgenommen um zu checken, warum der Scheissdrache uns trotzdem die Tanks umboxt, auch wenn prinzipiell alles gut läuft.

Hab es mal auf das wesentliche zusammengestrichen:

===================

[21:27:34.496] Schimaeron gains Doppelangriff from Schimaeron

[21:27:35.308] Schimaeron afflicted by Dunkler Befehl from Todesritter

[. Anmerkung.]
 - Kein Schaden auf Todesritter von Schimaeron während der Spott läuft, aber normale Tankrota von Bärchen und Todesritter
[. Anmerkung.]

[21:27:38.294] Todesritter's Dunkler Befehl fades from Schimaeron

[. Anmerkung .]
- Bärchen hat wieder Aggro, da er aufgrund Rache mehr TPS fahren kann und Todesritter überholt
[. Anmerkung .]


[21:27:39.099] Schimaeron's Doppelangriff fades from Schimaeron
[21:27:39.099] Schimaeron hits Bärchen 132601 (O: 2638, A: 14801)
[21:27:39.246] Schimaeron gains 1 extra attacks from Schimaeron's Doppelangriff

[21:27:39.311] Schimaeron hits Bärchen 1 (O: 136323)
[21:27:39.377] Bärchen afflicted by Niedrige Gesundheit from Bärchen

[. Schnipp.]

[21:27:40.095] Bärchen dies

===================

Das Problem ist hier IMHO, dass Schimaeron beim Doppelangriffbuff korrekt gespottet wird (übrigens nette Reaktionszeit vom DK: 0,8 Sekunden ^^ ), der Spott aber ausläuft. Der Doppelangriff hat hier noch nicht stattgefunden. Der Spott wirkt hier wie geplant genau 3 Sekunden (zumindest für Dark Command vom DK hab ichs nachgesehen). Da beide Tanks die normale Tankrota weiterfahren hat nun der vorherige Tank wieder die Aggro, da er definitiv mehr Aggro wegen Rache fährt und somit am Doppelangrifftank locker vorbeizieht.

Das eigentliche Problem was dahintersteckt ist der Schlagtimer von Schimaeron. Laut Log schlägt der alle 5 Sekunden zu. Der Doppelangriff wird mit dem *nächsten* normalen Meleehit zusammen ausgeführt. Wenn wir nun folgendes annehmen:
Sekunde 0: Meleehit auf Tank
Sekunde 1: Doppelangriffbuff
Sekunde 2: Spott Doppelangrifftank
Sekunde 3: Nichts
Sekunde 4: Nichts
Sekunde 5: Spott läuft aus
Sekunde 5: Meleehit+Doppelangriff auf Tank
siehts blöd aus.

Umgekehrtes Beispiel:
Sekunde -2: Meleehit
Sekunde 0: Nichts
Sekunde 1: Doppelangriffbuff
Sekunde 2: Spott Doppelangrifftank
Sekunde 3: Meleehit+Doppelangriff
Sekunde 4: Nichts
Sekunde 5: Spot läuft aus
Sekunde 6: Nichts (Tank hat Aggro)
Sekunde 7: Nichts
Sekunde 8: Meleehit
Dann siehts gut aus.

Vermeiden lässt sich das vermutlich nur, wenn der jeweils aktive Tank *keinerlei* Aggrorota fährt und den Boss *aktiv* zurückspottet *nachdem* der Doppelangriff auch wirklich stattgefunden hat.

Soweit zumindest meine Interpreation der Raidlogs. Würdet ihr dem zustimmen oder bin ich hier auf dem Irrweg?
Ansonsten hatten wir ihn gestern immerhin auf 7% (Lucky Try, da genau das obere Szenario 1 dort nicht vorkam, sondern Doppelangriff immer innerhalb des 3 Sekunden Zeitfenster vom Spott vor dem nächsten normalen Meleehit lag), Mana auf Heilerseite sah auch gut aus.


----------



## Kyrador (21. Juni 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Thema Chimaeron HC



Ihr spielt die Taktik "falsch" (ich schreibe es extra in Anführungszeichen, da - wie schon von anderen Parteien erklärt - gerade im 10er meistens mehrere Taktiken zum Erfolg führen).

In den normalen Phasen tankt der DD-Tank (drei vollwertige Tanks für den Kampf ist Verschwendung von Schaden). Einer der beiden richtigen Tanks spottet dabei nur für die Doppelschläge. In der Fehde-Phase tankt der Spieler, der in der normalen Phase davor die Doppelschläge abgefangen hat, komplett durch und für die Doppelschläge werden CDs genutzt (entweder den 60% CD des Tanks alleine oder nen 20% CD + externer CD [z.B. Schmerzunterdrückung, Engel]). Ab der nächsten normalen Phase wieder das gleiche Spiel, wobei nun der andere (richtige) Tank die Doppelschläge übernimmt.

Und ja, man kann als Tank auch einfach aufhören, weiter Aggro zu machen, wenn es mit dem Spott etwas schwierig wird. Der Kampf ist (zumindest bis zur Endphase) kein Schadensrennen.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Juni 2011)

Erm ja, mal nur Autohit machen wäre wirklich ne Idee um keine Aggro zu ziehen. -.-
Solche kenn ich auch, die dann weiter voll reinprügeln, und dann mit Debuff den Doppelschlag futtern... verwunderlich.


----------



## Kyrador (21. Juni 2011)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Virikas (21. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ihr spielt die Taktik "falsch" (ich schreibe es extra in Anführungszeichen, da - wie schon von anderen Parteien erklärt - gerade im 10er meistens mehrere Taktiken zum Erfolg führen).



Da kann man wie gesagt drüber streiten. Gibt auch genügend Killlogs, wo 3 "echte" Tank dabei sind.
Mit DDs die genügend Schaden fahren auch kein Thema und wir fühlen uns da (noch?) besser bei. Die Tries mit DD-Tank sahen jedenfalls alle besch** aus 



> Und ja, man kann als Tank auch einfach aufhören, weiter Aggro zu machen, wenn es mit dem Spott etwas schwierig wird. Der Kampf ist (zumindest bis zur Endphase) kein Schadensrennen.





RedShirt schrieb:


> Erm ja, mal nur Autohit machen wäre wirklich ne Idee um keine Aggro zu ziehen. -.-



Genau das war ja die Frage.. Es ist also definitiv nen Timingthema.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Juni 2011)

HM würd ich nie n DD als 2nd Tank einpacken, der Schaden ist viel zu hoch, den er bekommt ohne Tankspec - IMHO.

Ansonsten ja - Timing ist hier alles. Das wars, was man als Tank machen muss.

Die Heiler - das sind die armen Paarhufer, die schwitzen. =)


----------



## Kyrador (21. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> HM würd ich nie n DD als 2nd Tank einpacken, der Schaden ist viel zu hoch, den er bekommt ohne Tankspec - IMHO.



Ich glaube, du hast nicht ganz verstanden, wie die Taktik funktioniert, die ich hier vorschlage. Dabei geht es darum, dass der DD-Tank nur in der normalen Phase tankt, und dort auch nur, wenn der Boss keinen Doppelschlag hat. Solange er über 10k HP ist, kann der Boss soviel zuhauen wie er will, sterben wird der DD-Tank ganz sicher nicht. Und in der Endphase ist das mehr an Schaden, dass der DD-Tank dann als DD raushaut, mehr als nützlich.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Juni 2011)

Stimmt schon - wie macht ihr es in der Fehdephase, wenn der Boss weiter Doppelschläge macht?

Zugegeben hab ich den noch nicht down, und nur als DD HC gemacht. NH als Tank, aber da ist die Fehdephase ja lachs.


----------



## Saalia (21. Juni 2011)

achso snee, du meinst komplett ohne.. ich dachte nur mit pala tank


----------



## Kyrador (21. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Stimmt schon - wie macht ihr es in der Fehdephase, wenn der Boss weiter Doppelschläge macht?
> 
> Zugegeben hab ich den noch nicht down, und nur als DD HC gemacht. NH als Tank, aber da ist die Fehdephase ja lachs.



Lies doch einfach etwas weiter oben... da hab ich es erläutert.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Juni 2011)

Hatte ich übersehen, ok.

War schon verwunderlich, wie es mit 1 Tank und 1 Offtank klappt


----------



## Kyrador (21. Juni 2011)

Tja, da ist man mal einen Abend nicht da (weil Bowlen mit Arbeitskollegen) und schon legt der Raid Cho'gall hc am zweiten Tryabend... hab ich schonmal erwähnt, dass der Boss wie schon im Normalmode der einfachste der Endbosse ist? Der ist so lächerlich im Vergleich zu Nef und Al'Akir, weil die Taktik einfach gleich bleibt... ist halt ein reines DPS-Race
Edit: Man muss dazu sagen, dass der Raidtermin kein regulärer war, da wir sonst immer Mi/Do/Mo raiden gehen... entsprechend bin ich "gut" gelaunt.


----------



## Dexis (21. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Stimmt schon - wie macht ihr es in der Fehdephase, wenn der Boss weiter Doppelschläge macht?
> 
> Zugegeben hab ich den noch nicht down, und nur als DD HC gemacht. NH als Tank, aber da ist die Fehdephase ja lachs.


Wir machen den auch mit 2,5 Tanks, d.h. der DD (bei uns Vergelter Pala) tankt den Boss in der normalen Phase, der Palatank übernimmt die Doppelangriffe. In der Fehde übernehme ich (Bär) das Tanken des Vergelters, der Tankpala nimmt weiterhin die Doppelschläge. Nach Ende der Fehde übernimmt wieder der Vergelter und ich husche hinter den Boss und mache Katze bis zum nächsten Spott.
Wir haben es übrigens auch mal probiert, dass der Healpala kurz vor der letzten Phase spottet, sich sofort aus dem Kampf nimmt und der Tank sich ihn zurückholt. Durch das Aggroniveau hat man in der Wutphase mindestens einen Charakter mehr in der Killreihenfolge des Bosses, bevor sich dieser an die eigentlichen DDs macht.


----------



## Snee (22. Juni 2011)

@Kyrador: och neee... das ist ja mal echt blöd. Aber trotzdem GZ an deine Raidtruppe, dass sie ihn dann ohne einen der Stammheiler gelegt bekommen haben. Hebt zwar deine Laune nicht wirklich... aber... ach ich halt meine Klappe, bevor ich noch mehr Salz in die Wunde stecke ;-) 

DPS-Rennen Chogall: ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Blubbs, das große Add, Chogall und am Ende auch die Tentakel mehr Leben haben - sonst ändert sich nix?

3 Tanks vs 2,5 Tanks
Wie Kyrador schon deutlich geschrieben hat: 3 vollwertige Tanks bei Schimäron ist komplett Verschwendung - ohne wenn und aber :-) Der Off-Tank wird egal ob als DD oder Tank immer nur bei +10k gehalten. Es spricht nichts für einen dritten Tank - aber dafür alles für nen DD wegen dem zusätzlichen Schaden. Ob mans nun so spielt wie Kyrador oder Dexis was die Aufgaben der 2 Maintanks angeht bleibt jedem selber überlassen. Beides funktioniert. 

Da wir nun nen Schurken in unserem Setup haben werden wir am Sonntag Valiona mal antesten (und dafür Omnotron HC auslassen). Gibt es neben der von Kyrador beschriebenen Skillung und Kampfablauf noch irgendwas, was wir wissen sollten?
- sollte man beim Blackout am Bosstank kuscheln und dispellen, um den Schaden besser aufzuteilen?
- wann muss der Schurke runter in die Zwielichtebene - schnellstmöglich oder erst zum Übergang in Phase2?
- wollen es mit 2 vollwertigen Tanks spielen - sollen die einfach immer bei 4 Stacks abspotten oder ist es einfacher, wenn sie sich abwechselnd in die Zwielichtebene ziehen lassen?
- unser Schurke ist mit Täuschung noch nen Anfänger - jemand noch Tipps und Tricks für ihn was die Zwielichtebene betrifft (kenne mich selber überhaupt nicht mit Schurken aus...)?
- bin mit den englischen Begriffen nicht ganz firm: der Schurke kann in der Zwielichtebene durch den Flammenatem und durch die einhüllende Magie zusätzlich Schaden bekommen, oder?


----------



## Kyrador (22. Juni 2011)

Cho'gall

Hero-Zusätze (Übersicht):
- alle Schadenszahlen und HP-Werte wurden erhöht
- die Elementare, welche von Cho'gall absorbiert werden, sind nach ihrem Erscheinen angreifbar
- pro 10% HP, die die Elementare beim Absorbieren noch besitzen, verstärkt sich Cho'galls Buff
- der Buff von den übernommenen Spielern stackt nur noch in 5% Schritten (im Normalmode 10%), hält dafür aber eine Minute
- in P2 erscheinen zusätzlich zu den vier bekannten Tentakeln große Schmettertentakel, die nicht getötet werden können (>4 Millionen HP), allerdings "nur" Meleehits verursachen


Taktikansatz:
Eins vorweg: dieser Kampf ist ein brutales DPS-Rennen (so haben die großen Adds in P1 nun ca. 2 Millionen HP, die in 30 Sekunden ausgelöscht werden müssen). Desweiteren solltet ihr den Kampf aus der normalen Fassung aus dem Effeff beherrschen. So müssen die übernommenen Mitspieler sofort befreit werden, da der Buff auf Cho'gall nun eine Minute hält und dementsprechend viel länger zum Auslaufen braucht. Auch das Herauslauen aus Flächen, Effekten usw. muss sitzen.
Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die notwendige DPS zu erreichen. Entweder setzt man auf zwei Heiler und packt dafür einen sechsten Schadensausteiler mit ein oder man nutzt das korrupte Blut zum Wohle des Raids. An dieser Stelle empfiehlt sich besonders ein Magier, aber was es genau mit der "100 korruptes Blut"-Taktik auf sich hat, erkläre ich weiter unten.
Bestimmt einen DD, der sich um die Elementare kümmert. Diese haben nur ~200k HP, welche beseitigt werden müssen, damit Cho'gall nur ein Minimum an Stärkung durch das Absorbieren des Elementars erhält. Der Schatten-AE ist ohnehin schon hart genug, wenn dieser noch verstärkt wird (und Cho'gall u.U. sogar noch einen weiteren Buff durch die übernommenen haben sollte), werden die Heiler sehr bald an ihrem Mana zu knabbern haben. Ansonsten ist die erste Phase eigentlich das bekannte Spiel, bis die zweite Phase bei 25% HP beginnt.
Hier erscheinen neben den kleinen Tentakeln noch große Schmettertentakel, deren Schaden ihr dadurch vermeidet, dass ihr Cho'gall am Rand des Raums zieht oder sich das Raidcamp verschiebt (immer dann, wenn Tentakel erscheinen). Der freie Tank sollte dabei das Schmettertentakel spotten, sobald es erscheint und solange beschäftigen, bis der Raid weit genug entfernt ist. Dann sollte es kein "Problem" sein, Cho'gall bis 2,5% zu kloppen... an dieser Stelle ist der Bosskampf dann auch beendet.

So, nun nochmal zum Thema DPS... wie gesagt, der Bosskampf ist extrem DPS-lastig und wenn eure Schadensklassen nicht alles mögliche leisten, ist hier sowieso Ende im Gelände. Jetzt besteht aber das Problem, dass bei zwei Heilern diesen recht fix das Mana ausgeht. Um das zu kompensieren, kann man die sogenannte "100 korruptes Blut"-Taktik spielen, um einen dritten Heiler einpacken zu können. Hierbei wird ein DD (am besten ein Magier, es funktioniert aber auch mit Schattenpriestern, Eulen, etc.) während der Lebensdauer des ersten Adds versuchen, sich dreimal vom verderbten Schmettern treffen zu lassen, um auf 30 korruptes Blut zu kommen und damit den Debuff zu erhalten, welcher sein korruptes Blut laufend erhöht. Der Debuff darf NICHT entfernt werden, bevor der Spieler bei 100 korruptem Blut angekommen ist! Allerdings muss der Spieler auf dem Weg dorthin geheilt werden (und er muss sich wegen dem Kotzen abseits der Gruppe stellen). Sobald dieser 100 korruptes Blut besitzt, wird der Debuff entfernt und der Spieler verfügt nun über die Möglichkeit, jeden Zauber sofort zu wirken und verursacht doppelten Schaden. Allerdings erhält er keine Heilung mehr, er muss also anderweitig durch die Schatten-AE-Phasen überleben (Machtwort: Schild, Machtwort: Barriere, Schmerzunterdrückung, eigene CDs, usw). Sollte der Spieler irgendwann bei 20% Leben angekommen sein, kann (sofern vorhanden) ein Schamane sich neben den Spieler stellen und das Spirit Link Totem aufstellen (es darf nur den Schamanen und den entsprechenden DD treffen). Die Umverteilung der HP zählt hierbei NICHT als Heilung, es ist also möglich, den DD wieder auf 100% Leben zu bringen.
So, warum ist nun ein Magier für diese Rolle am besten geeignet? Das liegt daran, dass er mit Eisblock die Missbildung (die bei 75 korruptem Blut auftritt) dauerhaft von seinem Körper entfernen kann (reduziert einiges an Schaden, was wieder gut für die Heiler ist), zudem kann er sein Manaschild effizient nutzen (und das Mana durch Hervorrufung wieder aufladen). Nach dem Tod, der direkt nach Beginn von Phase 2 unweigerlich auftritt, kann er sich nach dem Wiederbeleben direkt noch einmal mit Zeitkrümmung buffen, was nochmal mehr Schaden bringt.
Aber wie gesagt, es geht auch mit anderen Klassen...


Diskussionen:
Im Endeffekt müsst ihr den Kampf aus der normalen Fassung quasi perfekt beherrschen. Falls das der Fall ist, ist es nur Einspielungssache. Bei uns ist der Boss innerhalb von zwei Tryabenden umgefallen.


----------



## Kyrador (22. Juni 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> - sollte man beim Blackout am Bosstank kuscheln und dispellen, um den Schaden besser aufzuteilen?



Am Schwanz kuscheln, ohne den aktuellen Tank mit einzubeziehen. Wenn der nämlich in dem Moment seinen fünften Debuff bekommt, ist das ganze Camp in der Zwielichtsphase.



Snee schrieb:


> - wann muss der Schurke runter in die Zwielichtebene - schnellstmöglich oder erst zum Übergang in Phase2?



Das erste Mal geht der Schurke mit den dritten Einschlägen des ersten Phasenübergangs runter. Alternativ kann er sich auch zum Tank stellen, wenn der das erste Mal den fünften Debuff bekommt, das ist aber etwas kniffliger.



Snee schrieb:


> - wollen es mit 2 vollwertigen Tanks spielen - sollen die einfach immer bei 4 Stacks abspotten oder ist es einfacher, wenn sie sich abwechselnd in die Zwielichtebene ziehen lassen?



Meines Wissens nach ist die Dauer des Debuffs zu hoch, als das man so eine Phasenverschiebung des Tanks verhindern könnte...



Snee schrieb:


> - unser Schurke ist mit Täuschung noch nen Anfänger - jemand noch Tipps und Tricks für ihn was die Zwielichtebene betrifft (kenne mich selber überhaupt nicht mit Schurken aus...)?



Ich spiele den Schurken bei uns auch nicht, aber quasi alles auf CD halten... Schattenschritt, Gesundung usw.



Snee schrieb:


> - bin mit den englischen Begriffen nicht ganz firm: der Schurke kann in der Zwielichtebene durch den Flammenatem und durch die einhüllende Magie zusätzlich Schaden bekommen, oder?



Durch den Flammenatem ja, durch die einhüllende Magie nein.


----------



## Snee (22. Juni 2011)

Zwar läuft nach dem Wechsel unserer DDs der Kampf gegen Chogall weiterhin wie im Bilderbuch...aber unsere Schadensmenge wurde deutlich verringert. Also kein Chogall für uns. 

Da der Schurke ja permanent in der Zwielichtebene ist und wir mit 2 Tanks spielen, fehlen uns im Vergleich zum normalen Modus 2 vollwertige DDs für den Boss. Wie oft muss man mit den unterschiedlichen Phasen dann rechnen? In der normalen Variante konnten wir den Kampf sogar mal mit nur einem Phasenwechsel bestreiten...also jeder Drache nur einmal dran :-) Mit wie vielen Wechseln muss man im Hero rechnen?


----------



## Kyrador (22. Juni 2011)

Wir haben im Normalfall beide Drachen zweimal und während Valiona das dritte Mal am Boden ist, sollte der Kill gelingen.


----------



## Saalia (24. Juni 2011)

zum chogall dps race...

wir haben diese woche alle kills wiederholt, omnotron ist uns zu nervig, das council ja anscheinend sowieso der schwierigste.. und die 3 windfutzis droppen nur mist ^^ also wollen wir uns an einem der endbosse versuchen...

wie sehr definierst du "dps race"? also wieviel raid dps sollte vorhanden sein?

wir spielen chogall im 1 Tank 3 Healer, funktioniert das in diesem fall genauso? (in bezug auf das schmettertentakel)


----------



## Kyrador (24. Juni 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> zum chogall dps race...
> 
> wir haben diese woche alle kills wiederholt, omnotron ist uns zu nervig, das council ja anscheinend sowieso der schwierigste.. und die 3 windfutzis droppen nur mist ^^ also wollen wir uns an einem der endbosse versuchen...
> 
> ...



Du wirst Cho'gall im heroischen Modus NIEMALS (solange Cho'gall hc noch aktuell ist, irgendwann wird das sicher anders sein) mit nur einem Tank machen können. Der Schaden, den Cho'gall rausknüppelt, ist so heftig, das hält ein Tank mit mehreren Debuffs nicht aus.
Was die Raid-DPS angeht: bei unserem Kill waren wir 29 Sekunden vorm Enrage und hatten 126940 DPS.


----------



## RedShirt (24. Juni 2011)

Den einen Debuff von Cho mit +20% Magieschaden kann man, so AMS an ist, als Todesritter vermeiden.

Das hat vor ~2 Wochen noch funktioniert. Also hättest Du "nur" den physischen Schadensdebuff.

Man könnte aber Cho auch so spotten, daß der Fury auf einen anderen geht, und der normale Tank weitertankt.

Mal abgesehen vom dicken Add, was positioniert werden muß.


----------



## Saalia (26. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Man könnte aber Cho auch so spotten, daß der Fury auf einen anderen geht, und der normale Tank weitertankt.
> 
> Mal abgesehen vom dicken Add, was positioniert werden muß.



this... 

so spielen wir es seit eh und je


----------



## Kyrador (27. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Den einen Debuff von Cho mit +20% Magieschaden kann man, so AMS an ist, als Todesritter vermeiden.
> 
> Das hat vor ~2 Wochen noch funktioniert. Also hättest Du "nur" den physischen Schadensdebuff.
> 
> ...



Das wird sicherlich auch im heroischen Modus funktionieren (wobei ich dafür jetzt keinen Nachweis habe). Allerdings habe ich bisher nicht einen WoL-Eintrag gesehen, wo es mit nur einem Tank gespielt worden wäre. Daher auch die Einschätzung, dass es nach aktuellem Stand nicht mit nur einem Tank funktionieren kann. Aber wenn ihr es schaffen solltet, meinen Respekt hättet ihr jetzt schon.


----------



## Saalia (27. Juni 2011)

Thema hat sich ja erledigt, da Mittwoch 4.2 kommt hatten wir keine lust mehr zu Progressen diese ID, haben gestern alles leer gemacht, den Dienstags raid ausfallen lassen und raiden dafür diese woche am mittwoch und donnerstag 

Wird der thread hier weiter bestehen bleiben für die feuerlande im nhc und hc, oder ausschließlich HC? weil da wirds sicher noch ein wenig dauern bis man soweit ist und 10er erfahrungsthread is immer gut


----------



## Kyrador (27. Juni 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Thema hat sich ja erledigt, da Mittwoch 4.2 kommt hatten wir keine lust mehr zu Progressen diese ID, haben gestern alles leer gemacht, den Dienstags raid ausfallen lassen und raiden dafür diese woche am *mittwoch *und donnerstag



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass man am Mittwoch vernünftig raiden können wird?


----------



## Saalia (27. Juni 2011)

ich weiss "never play, on a patch day" 

aber ich denke gegen 19-20uhr hat sich die lage beruhigt und da die ersten bosse alle frei zugänglich sind, reichts ja vllt für nen server first 

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## RedShirt (27. Juni 2011)

Die Frage ist, ob die vorhanden Bugs das Spielerlebnis positiv oder negativ beeinflussen werden... hmm.
Nefarian verschluckt manchmal immer noch seinen Atem, einfach so. Meist bei Trinket-Use des Tanks.
Chim greift nach dem Totstellen das Pet vom Hunter in P2 weiter an, das dauernd ausweicht.... 
Atramedes konnte man mit dem Schwank in die Wand ziehen, und so sämtliche Schallzonen in der Phase vermeiden...

Alles Frage was ist.

Und ob die Zeit der Raid-Discos dank massiver Serverlast wieder anbricht für die Tage.


----------



## Dexis (27. Juni 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Wird der thread hier weiter bestehen bleiben für die feuerlande im nhc und hc, oder ausschließlich HC? weil da wirds sicher noch ein wenig dauern bis man soweit ist und 10er erfahrungsthread is immer gut


Also von mir aus können wir hier gerne für die Feuerlande-HMs weiter machen^^ Muss man nur halt unterscheiden, ob man zu Beginn die Normalmodes mitnimmt.... was ich meinem Empfinden nach aber gar nicht soo dringend finde bei den Leuten, die sich bisher hier beteiligt haben.
Wäre auf jeden Fall cool wenn das mit 4.2 hier wieder so progressiv diskutiert würde


----------



## Kyrador (28. Juni 2011)

Ich denke, es spricht nichts dagegen, wenn wir den Thread hier weiterhin zum Diskutieren und Austauschen nutzen, wobei es fast schon den Flair eines kleinen privaten Zirkels hat, da eh immer dieselben schreiben


----------



## Kyrador (30. Juni 2011)

So, wir konnten gestern Shannox und Beth'tilac erledigen  wenn gewünscht, kann ich meine Eindrücke dazu gerne hier schildern, wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass sich vieles aufgrund des Dungeon Journals von selbst ergibt und so schwer sind die beiden wirklich nicht (der Trash ist nerviger). Aber das Angebot steht


----------



## RedShirt (30. Juni 2011)

Nachdem wirklich einige Gilden 5/7 am ersten Tag geschafft haben, würd mich das nicht wundern.

Ich hab gestern nur die alten gecleart, nh, wegen neuen Stammleuten, die angeschaut werden mussten.
IMHO nicht hardmode tauglich einige.. naja.

Feuerlande demnächst. Bin leider dann auch die nächste Zeit nicht spieltauglich  also erst Ende Juli werd ich da in die HM gehn denk ich.


----------



## Saalia (30. Juni 2011)

haben gestern die olle spinne gekilled, den lord schießmichtot getryed und ansonsten viel ruf gefarmt...

heute abend (diese id ausnahmsweise mal 4 raidtage) wird dann shannox verhaun, der lord helmchen typ gekilled (gestern einige male kurz vor der execute gehabt)

meine meinung bisher, nette bossideen, aber die nhc variante fand ich bisher zu einfach.. die spinne lag glaub im dritten versuch ^^

gestern mitm kumpel von for the horde gequatscht, da is alles platt bereits ^^

und das caster schwert von der spinne bekommen


----------



## Kyrador (1. Juli 2011)

So, Lord Rhyolith auch kaputt... der Typ wird (sofern er nicht generft wird) sicher der absolute Random Killer, da bin ich mir jetzt schon sicher. Macht aber Spaß, den Typen durch die Gegend zu steuern  und dann hatte er auch neue Armschienen für mich dabei 
Bei den Versuchen am Phoenix war ich nicht mehr drin, scheint aber deutlich anstrengender zu sein als die anderen drei, jedenfalls gelangs meinem Stamm nicht, sie ihm Laufe des Abends noch umzuhauen...


----------



## Saalia (1. Juli 2011)

wie bereits angekündigt, die ersten 3 sind tot, der 4te liegt beim nxt mal auch, zu später stunde war die konzentration dann ein wenig flöten.

Wir machen als 4tes den gatekeeper, relativ simpler kampf, in dem vorallem die heiler rotieren müssen, das prinzip is ganz witzig 



was ich viel krasser finde... world first heroic kill von stars ... haben faction changed zum ID reset ..

was haltet ihr von sowas? ich finds wettbewerbsverzerrung..


----------



## Kyrador (1. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte, man muss erst die vier Anfangsbosse plattmachen, bevor man zum Torwächter kommt?


----------



## Saalia (1. Juli 2011)

also bei uns stand der gatekeeper nach spinne, steintyp und shannox kill da. ob das von einem der 3 vorigen abhängig ist kann ich nciht sagen.


----------



## Kyrador (5. Juli 2011)

Okay, anscheinend kann man den Torwächter auch als erstes machen, wenn man lustig ist... bei uns auf dem Server gibt es jedenfalls genug Gilden, die Baleroc schon umgehauen haben, aber dafür Alysrazor noch nicht.
Wir konnten gestern - nachdem wir am letzten Donnerstag noch Schwierigkeiten mit dem Phoenix hatten - diesen legen und dann gleich noch Baleroc und den Majordomo hinterher. Allgemein hatte ich den Eindruck, dass Alysrazor schwerer ist als die anderen beiden hier genannten.
Baleroc ist ziemlich tricky mit der Mechanik der immer höher stackenden HP und der parallel immer höher stackenden Heilung  Majordomo ist dagegen ein richtiges Miststück mit seinen drei Gestalten...


----------



## Michithekiller (6. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Okay, anscheinend kann man den Torwächter auch als erstes machen, wenn man lustig ist... bei uns auf dem Server gibt es jedenfalls genug Gilden, die Baleroc schon umgehauen haben, aber dafür Alysrazor noch nicht.
> Wir konnten gestern - nachdem wir am letzten Donnerstag noch Schwierigkeiten mit dem Phoenix hatten - diesen legen und dann gleich noch Baleroc und den Majordomo hinterher. Allgemein hatte ich den Eindruck, dass Alysrazor schwerer ist als die anderen beiden hier genannten.
> Baleroc ist ziemlich tricky mit der Mechanik der immer höher stackenden HP und der parallel immer höher stackenden Heilung  Majordomo ist dagegen ein richtiges Miststück mit seinen drei Gestalten...



Wir raiden derzeit mit 2-3 rnd´s und haben trotzdem 4 Bosse geschafft bzw den fünften Alysrazor angegangen (3-4 trys), wie geht ihr mit den Jungtieren vor? Bei uns gehen oft beide Enraged bzw übergang zu P2 haben sie noch gelebt. Das sie noch gelebt haben denke ich hängt daran das ansonsten keiner groß DMG drauf gemacht haben und die Tank´s wohl auch nicht wussten das sie 1000% mehr DMG machen.

Habe von vielen gehört das neben Ragnaros halt Alysrazor der schwerste Boss ist aber man muss ihn ja legen um zu Majo zu kommen.


----------



## Saalia (7. Juli 2011)

unsere ID ist leider bei 6/7 stehen geblieben weil wir am wochenende nix gemacht haben und am dienstag ein dd und der raidleader nicht da waren 

gestern dann an einem abend 4/7 reproduziert mit aushilfsheiler der weniger als 350 itemlvl hatte...

bisher wirklich nicht das schwerste was die bosse angeht... leider...

majordomo war im ersten try auf 18% im 2ten lag er dann...

zur problematik beim phoenix... unsere tanks ziehen sich für den boss hit trinkets an und haben 1 oder 2 tankitems mit hit drauf im inv, so treffen sie gescheit und machen ordentlich dps auf die teile (knapp 100k dps) wenn dann noch ab und an die dds die für die kleinen adds zuständig sind in den phasen wo nix zu tun ist mit auf die hühnchen gehen, liegen diese eigentlich immer vor phasenwechsel. Der enrage bei den kleinen ist ganz normal, da muss halt ein cooldown her und mittels 1 oder 2 federn schnell zum wurm gekitet werden.


----------



## Dexis (8. Juli 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> zur problematik beim phoenix... unsere tanks ziehen sich für den boss hit trinkets an und haben 1 oder 2 tankitems mit hit drauf im inv, so treffen sie gescheit und machen ordentlich dps auf die teile (knapp 100k dps) wenn dann noch ab und an die dds die für die kleinen adds zuständig sind in den phasen wo nix zu tun ist mit auf die hühnchen gehen, liegen diese eigentlich immer vor phasenwechsel. Der enrage bei den kleinen ist ganz normal, da muss halt ein cooldown her und mittels 1 oder 2 federn schnell zum wurm gekitet werden.


Ich gehe als Bärentank bisher voll auf die Ausweichenmechanik, dementsprechend sind Hit (ca. 2%) und Wfk (9 Pkt) ziemlich vernachlässigt. Allerdings habe ich was den Schaden angeht nicht allzu viele Probleme, meistens helfen mir die DDs kurz vor den Tornados die letzten Lebenspunkte runterzufetzen.

Was den Wutanfall der Jungtiere angeht muss man definitiv mit seinen CDs arbeiten, aber Federn habe ich für das Kiten zu den Würmern bisher gar nicht benötigt. Zumal es ja pro Tank sowieso nur vier Würmer pro Phase gibt was einer Minute Kampverlauf (4 x 15 sek Sättigung) entspricht, während die zu tankende Zeit 2:30min beträgt, d.h. rund 90 Sek ist man darauf angewiesen dass der Wutanfall möglichst selten kommt. Wenn man Pech hat, kommen mehrere Wutanfälle hintereinander zu schnell und die nächsten Würmer sind nichtmal gespawnt.

Ansonsten hat man eigentlich genügend Zeit, das Jungtier mit dem laufenden Sättigungsbuff in Richtung nächsten Wurm zu ziehen (man muss ja nur auf den Feuerstrahl der Viecher achten!), um ihn dann umgehend mit dem nächsten Enrage dorthin zu bewegen. Wenn man da erstmal ein Timing gefunden hat, hat man auch mehr Zeit sich auf den Schaden zu konzentrieren und braucht dann irgendwann die Hilfe der DDs nicht mehr.


----------



## Snee (8. Juli 2011)

Back for good :-) gestern mit nem Webstick mal nen Feuerland-Raid getestet... inklusive Ts ist die Latenz bei gut 100 gewesen! Ergo bin ich am Sonntag mit meiner Stammgruppe endlich wieder unterwegs :-) Ohne lange umschweife: hat jemand neben hordeguides noch ne gute Info-Quelle für die 10ner-Versionen der Feuerlande-Bosse. Ohne Raidleiter und 2 weitere Stammkräfte ist meine Truppe bislang nicht über zwei Bosse hinausgekommen (und das mit viel Hängen & Würgen), so dass ich den Laden am Sonntag gerne mal ordentlich aufräumen möchte!

@Kyrador: würde gerne auf dein Angebot zurück kommen und Bossbeschreibungen aus deiner Sicht hören. Wenns halt keine all zu großen Umstände macht. Hab selber gestern den Jägerboss gelegt. Stammgruppe hat zusätzlich wohl auch den Spinnenboss mehr schlecht als recht downbekommen.


----------



## Saalia (11. Juli 2011)

So, gestern dann den ollen ragnaros auch umgeboxt, einziger boss der wirklich progresszeit erfordert hat im nonhero... im hero wirds vermutlich anders aussehen ;-) (und hoffentlich ^^)

zu deiner frag snee... www.learntoraid.com ist ne ziemlich gute seite, wenn du des englischen mächtig bist .. ist glaub von der gilde vodka.

was ich bisschen schade fand, für den ragna kill gabs nix besonderes, keinen titel, kein garnix, nurn achievment mit 10 punkten...


----------



## Kyrador (11. Juli 2011)

Gratulation zum Kill 
Wir hängen nach der Umstellung von unserer starken 10er auf die mittelmäßige 25er wieder bei 4/7


----------



## JekDW (12. Juli 2011)

Als dauerhafter stiller Mitleser habe ich schon jede Menge gute Tipps hier aus dem Thread mit in den Raid genommen und will dafür erstmal Danke sagen 

Heute gehen wir Baloroc an und ich würde gerne mal hören, was ihr bislang dort für Erfahrungen mit der Heilerrotation gemacht habt. Lasst ihr immer einen Heiler einen Splitter komplett durchheilen oder wechselt ihr bei jedem DD, der die Qual-Stacks abfängt den Heiler durch (also 2 Heiler pro Splitter)?

Momentan würde ich aufgrund der einfacheren Kommunikation dazu tendieren, immer einen Heiler einen kompletten Splitter heilen zu lassen.

Danke für eure Tipps/Erfahrungen!


----------



## Kyrador (12. Juli 2011)

Wir haben es so gemacht, dass sich zwei Heiler bei den Spieler auf dem Splitter abgewechselt haben und der dritte (Paladin) immer auf dem Tank geblieben ist und immer wieder nen heiligen Schock auf den Spieler am Splitter gehauen hat. Es sollte aber mit "Ein Heiler Splitter, zwei Heiler Tank" ebenfalls ganz gut laufen. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass alle drei Bereiche (Tank, Heiler, DD) ihre Rotation gut hinkriegen.


----------



## Snee (12. Juli 2011)

Erste ID für mich mit dem Stamm und direkt vier Bosse am WE gelegt - heute Abend Fortsetzung mit hoffentlich ein oder sogar zwei weiteren Bossen.

@Saalia: dickes GZ zum Kill und besten Dank für den Link
@Kyrador: ärgerlich - wo habt ihr überhaupt so schnell weitere 15 Leute für nen 25er herbekommen...? Gibt es ne Chance für eine Rückkehr zum 10ner?
@JekDW: wir haben eine 3-Heiler-Rotation gemacht und das hat auf Anhieb gut geklappt. DD-Paare fest eingeteilt. Heiler1 fängt an und heilt der Reihe nach die ersten beiden Qual-DDs. Danach übernimmt er den Maintank. Danach übernimmt er den Secondtank. Heiler2 fängt an und heilt der Reihe nach Secondtank, das zweite Qual-DD-Paar und dann den Maintank. Heiler 3 fängt an und heilt den Maintank, danach den Secondtank und dann das Qualpaar. Gewechselt haben die Heiler bei diesem Stühlerücken immer mit jedem neuen Qual-Splitter. Durch diese Variante sind wir zwar nicht wie in einigen Guides beschrieben auf Heilungen mit 1.5 Mio gekommen - meine Größte lag bei 400k - aber der Boss lag im dritten Versuch. 

p.s.: DSL endlich in neuer Wohnung verfügbar - von den gebuchten 16k kommen tatsächlich 15.5k an - vorher in der Stadt knapp 11k und nun aufm Dorf sowas :-)


----------



## Saalia (12. Juli 2011)

danke für die glückwünsche aber war ja erstmal "nur" der nonhero content, wobei ich bisschen angst kriege wenn ich sehe dass die world top gilden sich seit 4 tagen an ragna im hardmode die zähne ausbeissen 

bei uns wirds nun leider ein wenig langsamer voran gehen.. unser raidleader ist ab nächste woche 2 wochen in den flitterwochen, diese woche wird bei mir nix weil ich ne halbe woche wegfahre...

mal schauen wie es so läuft in der zeit 

und zum memberzuwachs bei kyrador .. seit wir im wowprogress bester 10er raid vom server sind und beste allianzgilde.. kommen die bewerbungen von allein ^^


----------



## JekDW (13. Juli 2011)

Ok, das war nix gestern bei Baloroc 

Wahrscheinlich weil uns immer mal wieder der/die Tanks umgekippt sind bzw. wir anfangs Probleme mit den Qual-Opfern hatten, wollte ich mal um Hilfe bitten, ob ihr irgendwelche groben Schnitzer entdeckt oder ob wir als Heiler ggfs. einfach zu langsam waren...

http://www.worldoflogs.com/reports/ge0th7vho4kpr0df/sum/healingDone/?enc=bosses&boss=53494

Unsere Taktik war Anfangs mit 2 Tanks, die die dezimierenden Klingen abfangen, später haben wir einen Tank durchtanken lassen und da sah es in 1-2 Versuchen auch eigentlich recht gut aus.

Die Heileinteilung sieht so aus, dass wir immer einen Heiler komplett für einen Splitter abstellen und so die Splitter durchrotieren.

Es wäre super, wenn ihr uns ein paar Tipps geben könntet, ob wir ggfs. was mit den Heilungsstacks falsch machen oder woran es liegen könnte.

Danke schonmal im voraus!

(Kleine Randnotiz: Haben andere Schamanenheiler auch solche Probleme (gehabt) beim Heilen der Qual-Opfer bzw. beim Mana-Management allgemein? Wenn ich kein Krit-Luck beim Heilen der Qual-Opfer habe, sind die mir schonmal recht flott umgekippt. Gerade weil ich 3 Wellen brauche, um die Opfer vor dem sicheren Tod zu bewahren und die dritte Welle dann ohne Flutwellen-Buff eben ggfs. den berühmten Tick zu spät ankommt.) 

P.S.: Nicht wundern, das steht auch schon im offiziellen Forum, aber hier weiß ich, dass gute Leute unterwegs sind


----------



## Terroran (13. Juli 2011)

Also wir haben es auch mit nur einem Tank gemacht! Es war für unsere Heiler viel einfacher als mit 2 tanks! wir hatten 1 shamy/priest/pala heal! wobei man sagen musste das der diszi priest alleine mehr heilung hatte als die beiden anderen zusammen! entweder hat er es besser gecheckt oder der diszi ist bei dem boss einfach imba!! die rotation muss zu 100 prozent hinhaun aber dann ist der boss eigentlich kein problem mehr! die dds mit den splittern müssen gut geheilt werden da dieser boss auch ein dmg encounter is! also jeder tote dd kann gefährlich werden wenn die anderen nit 21k+ dps machen! einfach die heiler üben lassen dann liegt der bald!


----------



## Snee (13. Juli 2011)

Bei unserer Rotation s.o. muss man sowohl bei den Qualopfern als auch beim darauffolgenden Maintank richtig Gas geben was die Heilungen angeht. Danach kommt ne kleine Ruhephase mit dem Secondtank. Springflut und gr. Welle auf CD. Wichtig ist dabei, dass die Qual-DDs rechtzeitig wechseln und nicht der erste zu viele Stacks bekommt - 12 bzw. maximal 13 wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Auch die Kombi der DDs kann ne deutliche Hilfe sein. Unsere Dudus haben glaub ich Nachwachsen gespammt, so dass es für mich erträglicher war sie zu heilen. Dagegen muss man beim Shadow und vorallem beim Mage höllisch aufpassen. 

@Terroran: wenn der Diszi 100% mehr Heilung hatte, dann ist bei den anderen beiden versehentlich oder aber absichtlich was mit den Funken nicht optimal gelaufen.


----------



## Terroran (13. Juli 2011)

Ja hab nachgschaut war nit ganz es doppelte aber fast 10k hps mehr! aber is ja auch egal er war tod! es war auch sicherlich ein problem das wir fast keine mana reg fähigkeiten bei unserem line up dabei hatten somit musste der pala/shamy sehr mit dem mana sparen um überhaupt bis zum ende heilen zu können! unser diszi hatte kaum bis gar keine probleme und konnte deshalb auch voll durch spammen!!
ja bei 12 muss unbedingt gewechselt werden! weil der schaden von 12-14 wird richtig schlimm! also wir haben immer den dd als erstes zum splitter gestellt der schnell verschwinden kann! zb zuerst mage dann schurke! mage stellt sich hin schurke einen schritt dahinter 12 stacks blinzeln und der stack geht sofort auf den schurken! weil beim weglaufen kann es einem passiern das man noch 1-2 stacks mitbekommt und stirbt!


----------



## Kyrador (13. Juli 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> @Kyrador: ärgerlich - wo habt ihr überhaupt so schnell weitere 15 Leute für nen 25er herbekommen...? Gibt es ne Chance für eine Rückkehr zum 10ner?



Unsere Gilde hatte in T11 drei Raidgruppen (jweils 10er), wobei unsere am weitesten fortgeschritten war. Der Rest für die 25er rekrutierte sich also aus den anderen beiden 10ern.
Es gibt ne Chance, nämlich wenn sich die anderen weiter so doof anstellen wie die erste ID. Ich glaubs aber eher nicht, dass wir nochmal zurückwechseln.


----------



## Snee (14. Juli 2011)

Wir hatten gut einen Monat vor 4.2 die gleiche Situation. Meine Gruppe hat sich aber geschlossen für den Verbleib im 10ner entschieden, so dass der 25er in gänze gestrichen wurde :-) Ich mag die "familiäre" Atmosphäre halt deutlich lieber im 10ner. Wünsch euch aber für den 25er viel Erfolg - wobei neeehhh... hoffentlich gimmelt ihr weiter rum und wechselt als bald wieder zurück zum 10ner.... wer soll mir sonst aus Schamanensicht mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen ;-)

@Terroran: wichtig für die Heiler bei den Qual-DDs - erst bei 5-6 Stacks müssen die großen Heilungen gespammt werden. Dort hat zumindest einer unser Heiler auch am Anfang immer viel Mana verbraten. Und durch den Diszi hab ihr ja zumindest schon mal ne Manahymne, die ein bissl Mana zurückgibt.


----------



## Terroran (14. Juli 2011)

Ja eh! Aber normal hamma halt noch einen drui und einen shadow priest dabei! das vereinfacht das ganze manamanagment natürlich ungemein! Aber is ja egal hamma ihn ja trotzdem geschafft! mit 6 dds is es wirklich kein problem trotz des 6min enrage timers!!


----------



## Terroran (14. Juli 2011)

KAnn mir vl wer tipps zu Alysrazar geben? haben den nur 20min tryn können! war aber am anfang schon auf viel zu achten also kommt wir weit schwerer vor als baloroc! Kann es sein das der dd der mit fliegt ab und zu einfach runter fliegt obwohl er den buff oben hält?


----------



## Snee (14. Juli 2011)

Der Kampf ist theoretisch simple - aus meiner Sicht ist nur die 2te Phase kritisch bzw. entscheidend: alle müssen heil aus den Feuerwirbeln rauskommen. 

Die lange Phase 1 ist nicht kompliziert: 
- 1 DD schnappt sich direkt drei Federn und geht ab in den Himmel - dort brav durch die Ringe, Wolken vermeiden und Schaden auf den Boss - dann sollte ein Absturz zu 100% auszuschließen sein
- restlichen DDs, Tanks und Heiler auf 2 Gruppen und damit Raumseiten aufteilen: jede Gruppe sollte unabhängig vom Tank gleich gute Unterbrechensskills haben. Tank steht als einziger direkt am jeweiligen Ei und bekommt somit das großen Kücken an die Backe (wenns enrage bekommt, dann muss der Tank es über nen Wurm kiten = Wurm verschwindet). Die DDs kümmern sich ausnahmslos um die DruidenAdds und sollten immer den Pfyro-Schlag-Dingsbums unterbrechen. Wird es nicht unterbrochen bekommt der nächste befindliche Spieler das Ding inkl Debuff ab - und der Druide castet den nächsten noch schneller.
- nachdem der Flieger-DD drei Federn hat sollten sich zunächst die Heiler mit ner Feder eindecken (erlaubt aus der Bewegung heraus voll zu casten). Im weiteren Verlauf der Phase 1 kommen noch mehr Federn, so dass jeder Spieler min. 1 oder sogar 2 haben sollte. 
- zum Ende der 3minütigen Phase sollten bzw. müssen die beiden großen Kücken down sein - nur bei softenrage der Kücken müssen die Heiler auf Zack sein.

Phase 2 ist nicht kompliziert - aber nervig:
- den bewegenden Tornados ausweichen. Entweder im Frogger-Prinzip zwischen den "Bahnen" herspringen oder aber hinter nem Wirbel herlaufen...

Phase 3 ist nicht kompliziert:
- Boss stürzt ab und bekommt 100% mehr Schaden = ALLE inkl. Heiler machen DMG auf den Boss. Die Tanks sollten sich dabei um die 2 kanalisierenden Adds kümmern und ihren Cast unterbrechen. Er sorgt nämlich dafür, dass der Boss schneller seine 50%-Energie erreicht, womit diese Schadensburst-Phase endet. Sobald sich der Vogel aufrichtet sollten sich alle mit Ausnahme der Tanks hinterm Boss sammeln. Neben der Cleave-Attacke folgt nun eine gehörige Portion AOE-Schaden, so dass nun die Heiler das erste mal richtig ins Schwitzen geraten sollten. 

Insgesamt habt ihr Zeit für 3 Runden. Der Enrage erfolgt zwar bereits kurz nach der 2ten Runde - ihr habt aber Zeit bis der Boss in der letzten Phase auf 100 Energie ist.


----------



## Kyrador (14. Juli 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Wir hatten gut einen Monat vor 4.2 die gleiche Situation. Meine Gruppe hat sich aber geschlossen für den Verbleib im 10ner entschieden, so dass der 25er in gänze gestrichen wurde :-) Ich mag die "familiäre" Atmosphäre halt deutlich lieber im 10ner. Wünsch euch aber für den 25er viel Erfolg - wobei neeehhh... hoffentlich gimmelt ihr weiter rum und wechselt als bald wieder zurück zum 10ner.... wer soll mir sonst aus Schamanensicht mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen ;-)



Sofern es bei dem 25er bleibt, werde ich nicht mehr weiterraiden bzw. mir eventuell einen neuen Raid suchen müssen. Der Rumgegimpe von den Leuten tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Beispiele?
- ausgelöste Fallen bei Shannox im zweistelligen Bereich
- Spinnlinge aus einer Ecke werden gekonnt ignoriert
- Melees verrecken beim Pull an Alysrazors Cleave
- aus dem Feueratem der Würmer raus? Dann mach ich weniger Damage
- der Tank sollte am nähesten am Ei stehen? Echt?
- Wie, der aktive Vulkan ist links? Ich hau aber rechts drauf
- Oh, unter mir ist ein Lavastrom? Egal, DAMAGE!

Usw.usf.


----------



## Snee (14. Juli 2011)

Oh man... scheint ja wirklich aus nem guten Stamm mit Erfolg nun nen mäßiger Raid geworden zu sein. Stehst du denn mit dem Gedanken nach ner alternative zu schauen alleine da? Bei uns war der Erhalt des 10ner in sofern deutlich einfacher, da der Vorschlag bzw. Wunsch nach nem 25er nicht aus unserer Gruppe kam sondern von der vermeintlichen ersten Gruppe unserer Gilde. Aber neben der Sorge um den Verlust der bislang geschätzten Atmosphäre war halt auch die Frage nach dem Erfolg und auch die Frage nach dem Raidplatz (bei 3 10ner-Gruppen wäre definitiv kein Platz für alle Tanks und Heiler und DDs) für ausnahmslos alle Spieler meiner Gruppe2 der Grund, den 25er geschlossen abzulehnen. Bei dir ist es vermutlich kniffliger, weil dein Raidleiter vom 10ner den 25er bevorzugt... Wäre denn nicht sonst alternativ auch Platz für nen 10ner und nen 25er in Eurer Gilde? Wäre ja vielleicht der gesunde Mittelweg, bevor es zum endgültigen Bruch kommt.


----------



## Kyrador (19. Juli 2011)

Ach ja... endlich wieder auf 10er umgestellt und Raggi dann gestern im dritten oder vierten Try gelegt und gleich mal ne neue Waffe für meine kleine Schamanin


----------



## Snee (21. Juli 2011)

Na dann mal ein dreifaches GZ: Rückkehr zum 10ner, Raggi-Kill und neue Waffe... :-)


----------



## Saalia (22. Juli 2011)

ich hab mal ne frage, die mir aber eigentlich echt peinlich ist 

wie funzt das mit world of logs? brauch ich da nen account + addon um die logs hochzuladen? hab mich damit nie beschäftigt, und war auch nie nötig, nur am mittwoch hab ich den dps rekord für alysrazor geknackt und würd den gern nxt ID wiederholen ^^

würd ja googlen, aber auf arbeit so wenig zeit, und freizeit ist knapp bemessen


----------



## JekDW (22. Juli 2011)

Ja, du brauchst einen Account bei worldoflogs. Ein Addon ist nicht notwendig. Du kannst das Log ganz einfach durch einen Befehl im Chat mitschreiben lassen. Eine ausführliche Anleitung dazu ist dann aber auch auf der WOL-Seite zu finden, wenn du zu Hause bist


----------



## Kyrador (28. Juli 2011)

So, Shannox hc ist umgeboxt (ärgerlich, der hätte letzte Woche schon liegen können, ja müssen), falls da schon jemand ist, einfach ansagen, dann steh ich gerne mit Tipps zur Verfügung


----------



## xRf (28. Juli 2011)

Hatten gestern selbst unser Firstkill - ist ne reine Übersichtssache + TS Ansagen, mehr nicht.


Jemand Tipps zum Gatekeeper auf Hero?


----------



## Kyrador (28. Juli 2011)

Meiner Kenntnis nach ist die einhellige Meinung, als zweites den Lord im HM zu versuchen... Baleroc ist ja wirklich nen reiner DPS-Fight.


----------



## Saalia (28. Juli 2011)

würd die reihenfolge auch auf shannox - lord/beth - alysrazor - baleroc sehen.

kann zu den HC's leider noch nix sagen, da bei uns grad irgendwie der wurm drin ist.. eigentlicher leader in den flitterwochen und der co-leader nach der ersten woche raiden ohne HC erfolg (sehr ehrgeizig und ein wenig cholerisch) nichtmehr online... so farmen wir ohne leader einfach und entspannt im nonhc bissi equip bis es richtig weiter gehen kann ^^

gestern meinen 25ten Eternal Ember bekommen... heute abend kann ich dann die legendary quest weiter machen^^


----------



## Snee (28. Juli 2011)

Will auch wieder HC :-) Stehen aktuell noch Kollege Raggi gegenüber... würde mich daher über Tipps und Hilfestellungen jeglicher Art für den nonheroischen Kampf freuen. Phase 1 soweit kein Problem, aber ab da hängt es... die blöden Elemente wollen nicht so wie wir es wollen. Mal kommt der Hammer weiter links, mal weiter rechts... und irgendwie schlüpft dann doch fast immer ein Elementar durch. Und das, obwohl sogar 2 Heiler mit auf nen Elementar gehen (das Elementar kommt dann auch nicht durch...).


----------



## Dexis (28. Juli 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Will auch wieder HC :-) Stehen aktuell noch Kollege Raggi gegenüber... würde mich daher über Tipps und Hilfestellungen jeglicher Art für den nonheroischen Kampf freuen. Phase 1 soweit kein Problem, aber ab da hängt es... die blöden Elemente wollen nicht so wie wir es wollen. Mal kommt der Hammer weiter links, mal weiter rechts... und irgendwie schlüpft dann doch fast immer ein Elementar durch. Und das, obwohl sogar 2 Heiler mit auf nen Elementar gehen (das Elementar kommt dann auch nicht durch...).


Bei uns genauso, wir hängen auch noch an Raggi bevor wir endlich die HMs versuchen können.
Zu deinen/euren Problemen im Kampf:
Der Hammer landet in der Übergangsphase an einer von drei festgelegten Stellen im Boden, d.h. für euch ihr müsst eine Einteilung machen welcher Spieler auf welches Add geht. Also quasi eine Einteilung für Links/Rechts (ist ja nur spiegelverkehrt) und eine für die Mitte, wobei die Mitte den meisten Gruppen eher Probleme bereitet. Und es müssen sich wirklich alle (!) Spieler um die Elementare kümmern, vor allem die Stunn-Fähigkeiten müssen voll ausgenutzt werden (Extrembeispiel: Bäumchen wechselt kurz in Bär und benutzt den Hieb).

Wir hängen derzeit an der zweiten Übergangsphase, weil meiner Meinung nach die Verteilung der Spieler anders sein muss als in der ersten Ü-Phase. Das liegt hauptsächlich an den Tanks, die sich zuerst das große Add schnappen müssen, zu ihrem jeweils eingeteilten Elementar rennen und Schaden fahren müssen UND darüber hinaus noch das Add des Hexers beharken müssen weil der angeblich keine Stun-Effekte einbringen kann.
Und wenn dann der Hammer in dieser Ü-Phase auch noch in der Mitte kommt (also "worst case") können wir uns meistens gleich ablegen 
Ich habe schon spekuliert, ob einer der Tanks nicht beide großen Adds nehmen soll, damit der zweite Tank (in unserem Fall ein Paladin) komplett frei auf seinem Add rumschnetzeln und sich um durchlaufende Adds kümmern kann. Würde mich mal interessieren ob bei jemandem diese Taktik funktioniert hat.


----------



## Kyrador (29. Juli 2011)

Du brauchst für die zweite Übergangsphase halt ein wenig Burstschaden und nach Möglichkeit DD mit Knockback-Effekten. Eulen und Ele-Schamanen sind da gerne gesehen


----------



## Snee (29. Juli 2011)

Also bei den Adds und dem Hammer tauchen folgende Probleme und Fragen auf: 
- sloweffekte funktionieren scheinbar überhaupt nicht
- Entfernung der Adds vom Hammer - wenn der Hammer statt mittig auf einer der Seiten einschlägt, ändert sich dann die Reihenfolge der zu killenden Adds? Hatten zwischendurch den Eindruck, dass nicht mehr das Add was hinten links quasi neben Raggi spawnt das am weitesten entfernte ist, sondern je nach Einschlagsort das Add vorne links quasi am Eingang am weitesten entfernt ist. 
- wie sieht die Verteilung der Adds in Bezug auf den Hammer auf. Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob und wie viele Adds je Seite auftauchen, wenn der Hammer links bzw. rechts einschlägt. Ändert sich das Verhältnis dann von 4:4 auf 3:5 (also wenn der Hammer nicht mittig sondern links einschlägt, dann kommen auf der linken Seite vom Hammer doch weniger Adds als auf der rechten)?
- bei uns stehen beide Tanks Phase 1 vorne rechts an Raggi dran. Sollten sich die Tanks in der Addphase dann auf die linke und rechte Seite verteilen, damit die Adds besser gebremst werden?


----------



## Kyrador (29. Juli 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> - sloweffekte funktionieren scheinbar überhaupt nicht



Durch den Speedbuff über 50% HP sind die so schnell, dass Sloweffekte nur marginal wirken. Stun- und Knockback-Effekte sind viel sinnvoller.
Ausserdem ist es viel wichtiger, alle Adds schnell auf 50% zu kriegen, als eins zu töten und dafür ein anderen zu ignorieren. Aber das ist euch sicher bekannt 



Snee schrieb:


> - Entfernung der Adds vom Hammer - wenn der Hammer statt mittig auf einer der Seiten einschlägt, ändert sich dann die Reihenfolge der zu killenden Adds? Hatten zwischendurch den Eindruck, dass nicht mehr das Add was hinten links quasi neben Raggi spawnt das am weitesten entfernte ist, sondern je nach Einschlagsort das Add vorne links quasi am Eingang am weitesten entfernt ist.



Wenn der Hammer mittig ist -> die vier Adds in der Mitte haben erste Priorität
Wenn der Hammer rechts ist -> die zwei Adds rechts und die ersten zwei links vom Hammer haben erste Priorität
Wenn der Hammer links ist -> die zwei Adds links und die ersten zwei rechts vom Hammer haben erste Priorität



Snee schrieb:


> - wie sieht die Verteilung der Adds in Bezug auf den Hammer auf. Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob und wie viele Adds je Seite auftauchen, wenn der Hammer links bzw. rechts einschlägt. Ändert sich das Verhältnis dann von 4:4 auf 3:5 (also wenn der Hammer nicht mittig sondern links einschlägt, dann kommen auf der linken Seite vom Hammer doch weniger Adds als auf der rechten)?



Hammer mittig -> 4:4
Hammer links -> 2:6
Hammer rechts -> 6:2

Übrigens erscheinen die Adds in Abhängigkeit von der Entfernung zum Hammer. D.h. die beiden Adds, die am nähesten am Hammer sind, sind auch früher angreifbar als die entfernteren Adds...



Snee schrieb:


> - bei uns stehen beide Tanks Phase 1 vorne rechts an Raggi dran. Sollten sich die Tanks in der Addphase dann auf die linke und rechte Seite verteilen, damit die Adds besser gebremst werden?



Sinnvollerweise machst du das ganze so:
- Ein DD + ein Tank kümmern sich um die zwei Adds links (Tank stunnt eins davon, das andere per Burst weghauen)
- Ein DD + ein Tank kümmern sich um die zwei Adds rechts (Tank stunnt eins davon, das andere per Burst weghauen)
- die restlichen drei/vier DD müssen je nach Lage des Hammers entscheiden, welche beiden Adds zuerst wegmüssen

Wie gesagt, die Adds müssen nicht sofort sterben, sondern erstmal auf unter 50% gebracht werden...


----------



## Snee (29. Juli 2011)

Gerade die Tank- und Add-Orga sollte einiges einfacher machen. 2:6 kann ich nicht glauben ;-) Mit der Ansage bzw. Bossvorbereitung haben wir den Kampf begonnen - aber bin mir sicher, dass ich drei Adds und nicht nur 2 gesehen habe... Merke: weniger Kaffee vorm PC trinken 

Mit der Verlangsamung ab 50% ist bekannt gewesen. Aber halt die Hammer-Add-Orga wollt nicht so klappen bzw. hat immer wieder zum wipe geführt.


----------



## Dexis (31. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Hammer mittig -> 4:4
> Hammer links -> 2:6
> Hammer rechts -> 6:2
> 
> Übrigens erscheinen die Adds in Abhängigkeit von der Entfernung zum Hammer. D.h. die beiden Adds, die am nähesten am Hammer sind, sind auch früher angreifbar als die entfernteren Adds...


Das stimmt nicht ganz.
Wenn der Hammer in der Mitte fällt, stimmt die 4:4 Verteilung.
Wenn der Hammer rechts fällt, spawnen auf der rechten Seite zwei Adds hinter dem Hammer und eines vorne, die anderen fünf auf der linken Seite.
Wenn der Hammer links fällt, ist es natürlich seitenverkehrt zum rechten Hammer.



Kyrador schrieb:


> Sinnvollerweise machst du das ganze so:
> - Ein DD + ein Tank kümmern sich um die zwei Adds links (Tank stunnt eins davon, das andere per Burst weghauen)
> - Ein DD + ein Tank kümmern sich um die zwei Adds rechts (Tank stunnt eins davon, das andere per Burst weghauen)
> - die restlichen drei/vier DD müssen je nach Lage des Hammers entscheiden, welche beiden Adds zuerst wegmüssen
> ...


Wir haben in unserer Gruppe zwei Melees, die sich bei der rechten bzw. linken Hammerposition um die beiden Adds hinter dem Hammer kümmern. Die beiden Tanks kümmern sich um das einzelne Add vorne, die hauen das gemeinsam unter 50% und beide helfen dann bei den anderen (meist den ranged DDs) aus.
Kommt der Hammer in der Mitte, übernehmen die Tanks in der ersten Übergangsphase die jeweils letzten Adds ganz hinten.

Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass wir diese Aufstellung für die erste Ü-Phase ändern werden. Allein schon weil die Tanks in der zweiten Ü-Phase ja noch die zu tankenden Adds nehmen müssen, sich (im schlechtesten Fall beim Hammer in der Mitte) noch um ihr jeweiliges Add zu kümmern haben UND auch noch den anderen DDs (ohne Stunnmöglichkeiten) aushelfen sollen. Wir haben nämlich weder eine Eule noch einen Ele-Schamanen und auch keinen Todesritter in der Gruppe.


----------



## Snee (1. August 2011)

Blöder Ragnaros! Die ersten 40% sitzen weiterhin wie im Schlaf und auch mit den Adds hat es dank eurer Tipps schon deutlich besser ausgesehen. Nun gesellt sich noch folgendes Problem der 2ten Phase bei uns dazu: wenn wir die Adds dann tatsächlich mal am durchflitzen hindern konnten, dann hat uns regelmäßig die miese Feuerwand in der 2ten Phase nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Gibts da ne bestimmte Reihenfolge oder aber ne besondere Positionierung, die diesen Random-Wipe verhindern kann? 

Wir haben uns zwecks Positionierung der Kugeln außen im Halbkreis verteilt und bei Erscheinen der Kugeln sind alle in die Mitte gelaufen bzw. vor Ragnaros gesammelt. Leider hatten wir immer mal wieder das Pech???, dass die Feuerwand (wenn sie mittig gekommen ist) einen Teil des Raids zum Zeitpunkt des Zusammenlaufens abgeschnitten hat. Die Leute die links und rechts außen gestanden haben konnten ohne Probleme zur Mitte rennen - alles was hinten im Raum positioniert war konnte dies nicht mehr. Und durch die Feuerwand marschieren ist leider auch keine Option gewesen -.-

Ist das tatsächlich einfach nur Pech oder haben wir in Phase 2 einfach nur ne falsche Aufstellung?


----------



## Kyrador (1. August 2011)

Wir machen es in P2 so:

- alle nach rechts und verteilen, wenn die Kugeln kommen, in der Mitte sammeln (und auf die Fläche am Boden achten)
- danach in der Mitte verteilen, wenn die Kugeln kommen, nach links (oder rechts) und GANZ vorne bei den Tanks sammeln (sollte die Fläche am Boden erscheinen, keine Panik, bis die Adds und der Hammer kommen, hat man noch etwas Zeit)
- dann wieder verteilen und beim ersten Punkt beginnen


----------



## Dexis (1. August 2011)

... und wie angekündigt lag er dann heute auch^^
Tatsächlich haben wir die Positionen der Spieler bei den Übergangsphasen gleich zu Beginn geändert - und siehe da, inklusive einem Disconnect-Try brauchten wir lediglich drei Versuche 
Hardmodes inc!


----------



## Snee (2. August 2011)

@Dexis: ich schlucke mal meinen Neid herunter und sag dann mal GZ :-)


----------



## Kyrador (2. August 2011)

@Dexis: Gratulation. Shannox HM wird sicher auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen bei euch  bei uns ist diese Woche dann hoffentlich der Lord Rhyolith dran...


----------



## Dexis (2. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Leider wird das Sommerloch die nächsten zwei IDs nochmal voll bei uns zuschlagen, da wird es nicht einen der Raidtage gebe an denen die Stammgruppe in üblicher Formation aufläuft, teilweise werden 3-4 Leute gleichzeitig fehlen. Das ist aber nicht so dramatisch, weil unserem Legendary-Sammler noch ein Immerglut fehlt um die Quest weiterzuführen. Anschließend muss er wohl bei den ersten vier Bossen (alle außer Baleroc) etwas für die Questreihe erledigen, d.h. in der Zeit wo viele bei uns fehlen kann der Rest der Gruppe in aller Ruhe die Normalmodes machen. Und Loot mitnehmen darf man dabei ja auch nicht vergessen ^^


----------



## Kyrador (4. August 2011)

So, Shannox HC Kill bestätigt und wieder keine Stiefel für mich dabei 
Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass man als Heiler für die Ziele von Augenkratzer so angearscht ist, weil der Schaden teilweise so unberechenbar ist (im Vergleich zum Tankschaden)?


----------



## Saalia (4. August 2011)

Achja ist das schön wenn der Raidleader wieder da ist. Keine ahnung warum, aber wenn er da ist flutscht es wieder wie am schnürchen ^^

Letzte ID ist nach langer zeit Ragnaros mal wieder umgefallen (Seit 2ter ID und seiner Pause nichtmehr) und das gleich im first try ^^

und gestern hat shannox hero dann ins gras gebissen 

anschließend haben wir meine stab quest weiter gemacht (kristalle sammeln und aktivieren, anschließend das event hinter bethilac.

als nächstes kommt dann der olle lord... ich mag den encounter irgendwie nicht :/


----------



## Kyrador (4. August 2011)

Shannox


Hero-Zusätze (Übersicht):
- Augenkratzer hat mehr Lebenspunkte als Shannox und Wadenbeißer zusammen
- Wadenbeißer kann nicht dauerhaft getötet werden: 30 Sekunden nach seinem Tod wird er wiederbelebt
- die Hunde gehen in mehr in einen Wutanfall, sollten sie noch leben, wenn Shannox 30% seiner HP erreicht; stattdessen
- erhalten sie bei jedem erfolgreichen Nahkampfangriff (Fresswut zählt dabei nicht!) einen Buff namens Fressattacke
- Fressattacke erhöht pro Stack den Schaden des jeweiligen Hundes um 5% und hat eine Laufzeit von 20 Sekunden


Positionierung:
Wichtig ist, dass ihr ein großes Areal freikämpft, da der Hardmode eine Menge Bewegung erfordert. Insofern sollte der Kampfbereich großzügig gewählt sein.


Taktikansatz:
Da Wadenbeißer nicht dauerhaft getötet werden kann und Augenkratzer extrem viele HP besitzt, konzentriert sich der Schaden im Hardmode komplett auf Shannox. Wadenbeißer wird von den DD komplett ignoriert, Augenkratzer muss wie im Normalmodus attackiert werden, wenn er seine Fresswut wirkt. Im Endeffekt ist das schwierigste in diesem Kampf, die Stacks von Fressattacke auslaufen zu lassen. Augenkratzer darf daher niemals in eine Feuerbrandfalle geraten und muss (am besten immer nach einer Fresswut) regelmäßig in einer Kristallfalle landen. Sobald er in einer Kristallfalle ist, müssen sich alle Spieler mindestens 30 Meter von ihm entfernen. Da er vorher seine Fresswut gewirkt hatte, wird er keinen Spieler anspringen, sondern normal zu seinem ausgewähltes Ziel laufen. Dieser Spieler muss dann noch etwas laufen, bis die Fresswut ausgelaufen ist. Wadenbeißer muss wegen dem Blutungseffekt ohnehin ausreichend lange beschäftigt werden... da Fressattacke nur 20 Sekunden Laufzeit hat, wird dieser Buff ohnehin auslaufen, wenn ihr alles wie im Normalmodus macht.


Diskussionen:
Erstmal ist ein Schurke in der Gruppe nicht verkehrt, um immer wieder eine Feuerbrandfalle zu entschärfen. Das ist zwar nicht zwingend notwendig, dann muss das Camp aber regelmäßig die Position wechseln, damit nicht aus Versehen ein Spieler oder (noch schlimmer) ein Hund durch eine der Feuerbrandfallen läuft. Idealerweise habt ihr einen Arkanmagier dabei, der a) sehr hohen Burstschaden macht b) Blinzeln kann c) automatisch Slow auf Augenkratzer wirken kann. Dieser kümmert sich dann primär um diesen Hund.
Sinnvoll wäre noch eine zweite Klasse, die auf Distanz einen Mob verlangsamen kann. Wir haben Wadenbeißer nämlich selten durch eine Kristallfalle gezogen (damit der Arkanmagier von Augenkratzer mehr Optionen hat), sondern Wadenbeißer verlangsamt, sobald er den Speer im Mund hatte. Der Shannox-Tank hat den Boss dann einfach ein wenig rumgekitet und dann war es auch kein Problem, die Blutung auslaufen zu lassen.
Ansonsten sei gesagt, dass es sich bei Shannox um den einfachsten Hardmode handelt, der vermutlich sogar einfach als Ragnoras Normalmodus ist...


----------



## Saalia (4. August 2011)

Die begriffe auf deutsch klingen komisch... und das wortspiel mit augenkratzer funktioniert auch nicht .. der heisst im englischen rageface und bei seinem fixate macht er "face rage" .. find ich irgendwie witzig 

wichtig finde ich noch die information dass die andern beiden in einen enrage gehen wenn einer der hunde zu weit weg von shannox gezogen wird.


----------



## Snee (4. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Letzte ID ist nach langer zeit Ragnaros mal wieder umgefallen (Seit 2ter ID und seiner Pause nichtmehr) und das gleich im first try ^^



*heul*


----------



## Kyrador (4. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> wichtig finde ich noch die information dass die andern beiden in einen enrage gehen wenn einer der hunde zu weit weg von shannox gezogen wird.



Die Information sollte keine Neuigkeit sein, diesen Entfernungs-Enrage gibt es auch im Normalmodus und daher sollte der ohnehin bekannt sein...
Ja, die dt. Begriffe sind etwas dämlich, aber was will man machen? Ich spiel mit englischem Client, aber genügend Spieler hier spielen mit dt., daher sollten die dt. Begriffe primär verwendet werden...


----------



## Saalia (4. August 2011)

huch ist das echt so? normal hat sich die frage nie gestellt ob man ihn weg kitet ^^


----------



## Kyrador (4. August 2011)

Naja, sonst wäre das Normalmodus ja echt zu einfach... nimmst einfach Tank, Heiler und nen Hardhitter mit zu Wadenbeißer und der Rest vom Raid läuft einfach mit Shannox übelst weit weg. Nicht im Sinne des Erfinders


----------



## Saalia (5. August 2011)

mal ne frage der etwas anderen art zum 10er raid .. wie löst ihr das setup problem welches häufiger mal auftritt? So war für valiona & Theralion ein schurke schon sehr stark von vorteil, oder ein DK wenn es um diverse Kite aktionen ging etc...

habt ihr leute auf der ersatzbank dafür? haben bestimmte leute für bestimmte encounter diverse twinks? habt ihr gar 2 raids für main und twinks die ihr beliebig durchwechselt?

uns ist das gestern ganz stark aufgefallen weil wir eigentlich keinen stammraid haben, sondern eher eine raidgilde sind wo jeder mal darf und niemand böse ist wenn jemand mal nicht kommt. Gestern Lord ryolith mit 3 melees, keinem priester und keinem jäger und ner eule die nur 2nd eule ist und sonst tank...

das hauptproblem beim rekrutieren neuer leute ist: hat man 15 leute die raidfähig sind, wollen auch 15 leute raiden, was aber demzufolge nicht wirklich realisierbar ist und ein 25er kommt nicht in frage.


----------



## Snee (5. August 2011)

Also wir lösen es mit langsameren progress, gaaanz viel guter Laune und ner ordentlichen Portion wiperesitenz ;-) Oder anders ausgedrückt wir haben 10 Chars ohne Ersatzbank und ohne Twinks. 

pro: 
- eingeschworene Truppe
- man kann neben wow auch über RL sprechen, da man sich sehr gut kennt
- jeder kann immer mit
- gerechte Lootverteilung
- man versteht sich teilweise blind (oder ums wortwörtlich zu nehmen "stumm", da weder bei Tanks, DDs und Heilern an vielen Stellen absprachen mehr notwendig sind)

kontra:
- setup je nach Bosskampf nicht ideal oder sogar nachteilig
- der Ausfall eines Spieler temporär oder dauerhaft wiegt sehr schwer
- Raidordnung schneller durchwachsen... 
- keine Konsequenzen möglich, wenn jemand mal schlecht drauf ist und ne "Pause" bräuchte

Gerade der Ausstieg von 2 DDs, 1 Tank und 1 Heal waren für unseren Stamm in den letzten 2-3 Monaten eine richtige Herausforderung.


----------



## Kyrador (5. August 2011)

Mein Fazit des gestrigen Abends: als Resto-Schamane bist du echt der Depp vom Dienst in den 10er hcs, während Druiden sich nen Arsch ablachen können, so overpowered sind die...

Ich muss meine Raidkollegen fast anschreien, damit sie bei Lord Rhyolith ein wenig kuscheln und ich vernünftig heilen kann. Der Druide geht rein, HoTtet alles zu und hüpft glücklich in der Gegend rum und macht 5k HPS mehr als ich ohne irgendwelchen Aufwand zu haben...

So langsam frage ich mich, wieso ich mir das noch antue...


----------



## Snee (5. August 2011)

@Saalia: wie du siehst löst Kyrador das Problem durch Selbstgeißelung und masochistische Raidaufstellungen. Als Schamiheiler nen Duduheal mit in den Raid nehmen... Kyrador steht scheinbar auf schmerzen *rofl*


----------



## Saalia (11. August 2011)

hat jemand schon paar tipps zum ryolith? haben jetzt einfach den raidpool ein wenig aufgestockt, endlich nen hunter ^^

sah letzte woche schon nicht verkehrt aus, aber das setup war leicht hinderlich ^^

aber tipps sind immer gut


----------



## Kyrador (11. August 2011)

Eigentlich gibts zum Lord nicht viel zu sagen:

- 1/2/7 ist hier die goldene Aufstellung, es sei denn, ihr habt abartig gute DD, aber dann hättet ihr vermutlich auch abartig gute Heiler, weshalb ihr keinen dritten Heiler bräuchtet
- der HM ist ein übelster DPS-Fight, da du Phase 2 unbedingt vor dem Erreichen der 5min-Marke erreichen musst
- der Kampf ist der beschissenste in ganz Firelands, weil ein super Try durch Zufall (ach, ich wähl einfach den Vulkan aus, der für die Gruppe total ungünstig steht) sofort zerstört werden kann
- hab ich erwähnt, dass Resto-Druiden (wie bei fast allen Firelands-HMs) total OP sind?


----------



## Saalia (11. August 2011)

wenn es so ein dps race ist, und auch so schnell kaputt gemacht werden kann.. warum wird er dann immer als 2tes angegangen und nicht zB der vogel oder baleroc?

haben baleroc gestern mal mit 2 heilern probiert(schami/drui) und ging echt superflott und war ne gute vorbereitung auf den HM, den man auch mit 2 healern spielt soweit ich bisher gelesen hab


----------



## Kyrador (11. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> wenn es so ein dps race ist, und auch so schnell kaputt gemacht werden kann.. warum wird er dann immer als 2tes angegangen und nicht zB der vogel oder baleroc?
> 
> haben baleroc gestern mal mit 2 heilern probiert(schami/drui) und ging echt superflott und war ne gute vorbereitung auf den HM, den man auch mit 2 healern spielt soweit ich bisher gelesen hab



Baleroc ist ein noch viel brutaleres DPS-Race... aus 42 Millionen werden da mal eben 69 Millionen bei gleichem Enrage und du musst dich mehr bewegen aufgrund von Countdown... da ist die DPS-Anforderung beim Lord Rhyolith ein Witz dagegen...
Von superflott kannst du bei Baleroc sprechen, wenn ihr ihn in knapp 3:40 Minuten im Normalmodus packt... dann habt ihr ausreichend DPS für den HM... das schafft ihr bei ner 1/2/7er Aufstellung...

Der Vogel ist zwar nur in P1 anders, aber die hat es dafür für die Heiler in sich, von denen du (mal wieder) nur zwei mitnehmen solltest, wenn du den Enrage packen willst...

Der Lord wird meiner Meinung nach als zweites empfohlen, weil sich P1 quasi identisch mit dem Normalmodus spielt und P2 sollte ohnehin max. bis zum zweiten Stomp gehen, folglich ist die Phase auch fast mit dem Normalmodus identisch.


----------



## JekDW (11. August 2011)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie Schamanen Baloroc geheilt bekommen (mit 2 Heilern). Ich gehe immer oom, weil ich zu wenig Stacks habe. Ich bekomme die Qualopfer ohne weiteres geheilt, aber da ich zu wenig Stacks habe, gehe ich immer oom, weil ich zu viel auf den Tank heilen muss. Was mache ich falsch? Das Qualopfer erhält von mir immer eine WdH, dann Springflut, dann EE und 2x gWdH. Damit überleben die Opfer locker, aber ich bekomme irgendwie nicht genug Stacks...


----------



## Kyrador (11. August 2011)

JekDW schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie Schamanen Baloroc geheilt bekommen (mit 2 Heilern). Ich gehe immer oom, weil ich zu wenig Stacks habe. Ich bekomme die Qualopfer ohne weiteres geheilt, aber da ich zu wenig Stacks habe, gehe ich immer oom, weil ich zu viel auf den Tank heilen muss. Was mache ich falsch? Das Qualopfer erhält von mir immer eine WdH, dann Springflut, dann EE und 2x gWdH. Damit überleben die Opfer locker, aber ich bekomme irgendwie nicht genug Stacks...



Frage: mit wievielen Heilern macht ihr Baleroc? Sprechen wir von HM oder NM?
Im Normalmode sollte es auch mit 1/3/6 problemlos gehen. Wenn ihr aber schon Hardmode mit 1/2/7 spielt, dann bietet es sich an, dass der Tank den ersten Splitter mittels CDs überbrückt, damit beide Heiler Stacks aufbauen können. Ein Heiler bleibt dann zwei weitere Splitter auf dem Camp, während der andere den Tank mit den Stacks vom ersten Splitter am Leben halten muss und danach sollte es dann kein Problem sein, mit ner normalen Rotation den Tank am Leben zu halten.


----------



## Saalia (11. August 2011)

3:40 für 42mio hp sind 23k dps pro dd (bei 7 stück) und 14k dps pro tank. hab die daten zwar grad nicht im kopf, aber wenn man 2 dds mit 25k dps und die tanks mit 12 ansetzt, ist das locker machbar, zumal ich und der warlock jeweils ca. 28-30 fahren.. allerdings im normal modus...

aber danke für den hinweis, nxt ID wird der mal progressed


----------



## Saalia (12. August 2011)

das war gestern dann leider nix, aber paar sehr vielversprechende trys waren durchaus dabei, das handling der ganzen adds klappt schon gut, nun müssen die vulkane nur mal so entzündet werden wie es uns passt ^^

und ich weiss schon warum ich den enc nicht mag :/

ist es eigentlich möglich vorher zu sehen wie diese eruptions verlaufen? für mich sind die dinger vollkommen unberechenbar ^^


----------



## Problembeere (16. August 2011)

Naja, die ungefähre Richtung kann man sehen, aber das sicherste ist einfach, von dem Ursprung der Lavaflüsse weg zu laufen, damit man genug Platz hat. Denn je weiter sie laufen, desto mehr Abstand entsteht zwischen den einzelnen 'Armen'.

Ich mag den Encounter aber auch nicht wirklich. Haben ihn zwar hc bereits down, aber Farmstatus würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sagen *g* irgendwie leben entweder die Splitter zu lange oder es kommen reihenweise Blobs durch ... oder es passt alles und die Vulkane lachen uns ins Gesicht. Oder auch nice, gestern der letzte Try ... plötzlich geht der in P2, alles hätte gepasst, aber keiner hat dran gedacht den Funken rechtzeitig off zu tanken und daher hatte der Boss noch viel zu viel hp und ging in enrage ... sowas nervt halt dann leider ziemlich ^^
Aber ich denke, mit frischer Konzentration wird der heute Abend dann doch recht schnell liegen. Hatten gestern ja nur noch 3 oder 4 Tries, bevor Raidende war.

Nach Rhyolith ist dann Baleroc hc unser nächster Progressboss, den hatten wir bisher auch nur nhc down. Vom dps her sollte es eigentlich passen, zumindest wenn ich mir die Zahlen aus dem nhc anguck, da ist eigentlich kein DD unter 20k dps unterwegs, die meisten aber deutlich über diesen 23k die erwähnt wurden. Außer dem zusammenlaufen hat er ja keine neuen Fähigkeiten, oder?

Naja, jedenfalls haben wir Baleroc nhc letzte Woche zu 8. gelegt und mächtig Spaß dabei gehabt xD da wird der Hardmode zu 10. sicher auch klappen   *Motivatioooon*


----------



## Snee (16. August 2011)

Ich lauf langsam Ammok... Raggi will immer noch nicht liegen. Aktuell spielen wir mit drei Heilern und überlegen nun auf zwei zu reduzieren. Unser Setup: DK und Kriegertank. Shadow, Mage, Hunter, Feral, Eule. Holypala, Diszi und Schami für die Heilung. Welchen Heiler würdet ihr auf DD switchen lassen? Da unser Pala zur Zeit noch mit der Heilung ein bissl hinter Priester und Schami steht und wir bislang nur mit einem Meele spielen würde meine Wahl auf den Holy hin zum Vergelter fallen. Sehr ihr es ähnlich oder macht es für den Kampf und die hoffentlich bald folgenden Hardmodes mehr Sinn den Schami z.B. auf Ele speccen zu lassen?


----------



## Saalia (16. August 2011)

also ich würde den encounter mit 3 heilern spielen lassen.

wo liegt denn das problem für raggi? vllt. sollte man das problem eher dort suchen 

ansonsten is ele immer gut, vorallem durch den knockback


----------



## Snee (16. August 2011)

Das Problem... mhhh...wo fang ich da an... also ich behaupte mal, dass die Mechanik des Kampfes von allen soweit verstanden ist. und wir auch die korrekte Taktik spielen .. Naja gut, letzte Phase durften wir bislang noch nicht ausgiebig testen... 
Fehler über Fehler und jeder darf mal ran. Letzten Sonntag hatten wir knapp 2 Stunden bei Ragnaros. In der gesamten Zeit nur zwei mal kurz bis in die letzte Phase gekommen. Wenn wir die zum Hammer rennenden Adds soweit im Griff haben, dann stellt sich unser Tank in die Flammenwand. Mal wird nen DD/Heal von Sulfaras Welle weggetragen und ist nicht mehr rezbar. Oder aber es kommt nen Add in einem der Phasenübergange durch. Gerne spottet nen Tank auch mal viel zu spät ab oder hat als DK sein Blutschild nicht im Griff. Im Phasenübergang kann man ja auch mal viel zu früh loslaufen und somit nen Samen an den eigentlichen Sammelpunkt verlegen. Oder aber gar nicht erst loslaufen und direkt von ner Reihe Samen umhauen lassen. Im Feuer stehen bleiben schaffen übrigens auch die Heiler und DDs. Und manchmal zündet man versehentlich die Bomben, obwohl noch Heilung bei Tank und Co fehlt....

Ist echt zum Mäusemelken! Heute Abend für diese ID die nächste Chance. Mal schaun was wir von 19-23 uhr so alles hinbekommen. 

Es beruhigt mich, dass ihr ihn mit drei Heilern legt. Mit dem Wechsel von Heal auf DD wollt ich eigentlich nur die Optionen auslooten, ob man ggf. alles was mit den Adds zu tun hat als Fehlerquelle 
zu minimieren.


----------



## Saalia (16. August 2011)

tja, dann ist weder das setup, noch die anzahl der heiler der fehler, sondern eure personal fuckups 

und wenn eure DD/Heals nicht mal aus der der druckwelle vom hammer rauslaufen können ... freu dich auf ryo hero .. ^^

die meiste progresszeit bei ryo ging bei uns bisher drauf weil irgendwer irgendwo drin stand ^^


----------



## Snee (16. August 2011)

Die Druckwelle ist kein Problem. Die Adds sind kein Problem. Das Feuer ist kein Problem etc. Aber bei jedem Try schafft es immer ein andere wieder ne Unkonzentriertheit an den Tag zu legen. Klar hatten wir ne Menge Personalwechsel im Vergleich zu den HCs vor 4.2. Aber Bosse 1-6 rasen wir inzwischen fehlerlos durch. Nur beim Ragnaros ist zur Zeit der Wurm drin. Werd mich heut Abend auf keine Diskussion einlassen: wenn wir wieder rumgimpen wird die ID am Mittwoch fortgesetzt bis der Boss liegt.

Bei Ryo hilft aus meiner Sicht die Erweiterung der maxcamerarange, um mehr Überblick zu bekommen. Wobei ich den Kampf auf nonhero schon sehr glücksabhängig empfinde. Spawnen die Vulkane ungünstig, dann wirds nen sehr unangenehmer Kampf. Möchte nicht wissen, wie sich das auf HC auswirkt bzw. zusätzlich zu den Erschwernissen nen Kill stark beeinflusst.


----------



## Kyrador (17. August 2011)

*Firelands*

Hell Hounds should now be nigh impossible for a single player to kill.
The Grab Bag dropped by all Firelands bosses should now occasionally contain Crystallized Firestones in Heroic difficulty.
*Baleroc*

Baleroc should now always choose Inferno Blade the first time he casts Blades of Baleroc.
*Beth'tilac*

Beth'tilac now does slightly less damage on normal difficulty.
*Lord Rhyolith*

The explosion damage radius of each Magma Meteor just before Lord Rhyolith should now more closely match their spell effect visuals.
Volcanoes should no longer emit plumes of smoke while they are dormant.
Concussive Stomp should no longer knock nearby players back.
Magma Flow lines are now 30 yards long, down from 40 yards.
Rhyolith now activates volcanoes less often on normal difficulty.
Stepping on an active volcano now removes 16 stacks of armor, up from 10, on normal difficulty.
*Majordomo Fandral Staghelm
* 
All threat generated in this encounter has been reduced in Heroic difficulty.
*Ragnaros*

Ragnaros's Sons of Flame should now be immune to silence effects.
*Shannox*

Shannox, Riplimb and Rageface have all had their damage reduced slightly on normal difficulty.


----------



## Kyrador (17. August 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## Snee (17. August 2011)

Nerfkeule 1.0 ...und wir haben Ragnaros immer noch nicht down. Mehrmals nun in die letzte Phase gekommen...aber durch frühzeitige Verluste an der DD-Front kein mal unter 22% bekommen.


----------



## Kyrador (17. August 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> *Lord Rhyolith*
> 
> The explosion damage radius of each Magma Meteor just before Lord Rhyolith should now more closely match their spell effect visuals.


Was zum Geier ist eigentlich mit den Magma Meteoren gemeint? Im Dungeon Journal steht dazu nix (okay, da steht auch nix zu Superheated) und eine google-Suche brachte nur Treffer, die auf diese Patchnotes verweisen.
Also, hat jemand ne Ahnung, was damit gemeint ist?


----------



## Problembeere (17. August 2011)

Ich tippe ja auf den Trash 'just before Lord Rhyolith', auf der Rampe, wo man auch die Feuerelementare bomben muss. Zumindest wären mir keine Meteore bekannt, die im Kampf spawnen, weder nhc noch hc Oo


----------



## Kyrador (17. August 2011)

Ach so, die meinen den Trash 
Das "just before Lord Rhyolith" klang für mich "da landen Meteore direkt vor dem Lord"  und das wäre mir ja doch aufgefallen...


----------



## Saalia (17. August 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ach so, die meinen den Trash
> Das "just before Lord Rhyolith" klang für mich "da landen Meteore direkt vor dem Lord"  und das wäre mir ja doch aufgefallen...



oder auch nicht, und man wundert sich warums so schwer ist


----------



## Kyrador (18. August 2011)

Irgendwie muss der Lord im Hardmode trotzdem einfach geworden sein, gestern im dritten Versuch umgeboxt und ne zweite Allianzgilde hat ihn gestern ebenfalls zum ersten Mal gelegt, wodurch die Gesamtzahl an Rhyolith-Kills auf unserem Server gleich mal um 66% anstieg


----------



## Saalia (18. August 2011)

ich hatte gestern auch das gefühl, auch wenn wir nur ca 5 trys gemacht haben gestern. aber haben auch setup anders gestellt, nur ein melee und ich hab im arkan spec gelenkt.

von den 5 trys waren 3 wirklich gut.

und gestern endlich die letzten 359er items ausgetauscht


----------



## Snee (18. August 2011)

Wir waren - wie solls auch anders sein - gestern dann doch nochmal im normalen Modus unterwegs. Die ersten 6 Bosse lagen in Höchstgeschwindigkeit und man musste sich schon das Lachen teilweise verkneifen. Gerade der Lord ist nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen. Auch wenn die T-Schultern wieder mal gedisst wurden - warum sollten auch Schamane/Jäger/Krieger droppen - ist immerhin das Schild nun meins. Das aktuelle T-Set werd ich wohl erst mit Erscheinen des neuen Addons anlegen können 

@Kyrador & Saalia: Glückwunsch zum nächsten HC-Kill


----------



## Saalia (18. August 2011)

falsch verstanden snee, boss steht noch  aber er war einfacher ^^


----------



## Saalia (22. August 2011)

So, endlich isses geschafft, der lord liegt im dreck  Mal wieder völlig anders als in irgendwelchen guides beschrieben, aber tot is tot 

setup:

1Tank, 3Heal, 1Mage, 1 hunter, 1 warlock, 2fury warrior, 1 rogue

in guides ist immer die rede von 2 heilern, aber die variante verzeiht keinerlei fehler meiner meinung nach und phase 2 ist zwar kurz, aber mit 2 heilern hat die es in sich


----------



## Snee (22. August 2011)

Dann nun aber mal GZ zum Lord-Kill - oder ist "liegt im Dreck" doch nur wieder ein Synonym, dass er zwar staub geschluckt, aber immer noch unter den Lebenden verweilt? ;-)

Mein offtopic-mimimi-Geschreibsel hat übrigens nun ein Ende. Im 12ten Versuch lag gestern Kollege Ragnaros im Dreck! Und ein Hoch auf den instant Geisterwolf, der entspannt 2 große Kugeln über die Plattform kiten kann ^^ War an dem Abend aber auch meine einzige heldenhafte Leistung ;-) Diesmal hatte ich den Fehlerteufel gebucht - zum Glück braucht man in der letzten Phase nur 1-2 Heiler, so dass ich heldenhaft unseren Diszi mit der Kugel im Schlepptau plätten konnte :-) Nochmals sorry Kay ^^


----------



## Saalia (22. August 2011)

nene, diesmal isser wirklich tot :>

und glückwunsch zum ragnaros kill, habt ja lang genug getryed, dann viel erfolg bei den Hardmodes! habt ja ein wenig aufzuholen


----------



## Snee (22. August 2011)

Was wären die von euch empfohlenen Kollegen auf HC - Shannox und danach...?


----------



## Saalia (22. August 2011)

shannox - ryo - alysrazer - baleroc - beth - majordomo - raggi

wobei ryo echt mistig ist im hero, hat echt viele abende gebraucht bis der umfiel, aber lieber so, als alles im 2ten try umhaun, sonst isses doch viel zu schnell langweilig :-)


----------



## Kyrador (22. August 2011)

Gratulation an euch beide 

Alysrazor scheint nach Rhyolith wirklich eine gute Wahl, wir haben den Boss am Mi/Do mal versucht und lief eigentlich schon ganz gut... im besten Versuch waren wir das dritte Mal in P1, wären da nicht zwei DD umgefallen, wäre der Boss schon Geschichte... das soll dafür heute passieren


----------



## Kyrador (22. August 2011)

Alysrazor = Grillhähnchen *miam*
Und gleich die heroische T12-Brust abgestaubt


----------



## Saalia (23. August 2011)

kurzer überblick unterschied NH/HC? hatte noch keine zeit zum lesen ^^

bei uns gehts mit dem typen nächste ID weiter, bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen, scheint ja im gegensatz zum lord nicht ganz so kniffelig zu sein ^^


----------



## Kyrador (23. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> bei uns gehts mit dem typen nächste ID weiter, bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen, scheint ja im gegensatz zum lord nicht ganz so kniffelig zu sein ^^



Ich schreib später noch was dazu...
Aber weniger knifflig? Naja, der Kampf ist kein RNG-Fest... dafür ist die Mechanik vom Lord eigentlich einfacher. Alysrazor ist halt ein sehr harter Battle of Survival, du musst viel laufen und auf Effekte machen (viel stärker als beim Lord). Als Schamane bist du bei dem Kampf dank Windschock dafür super


----------



## Kyrador (23. August 2011)

So, hier mal ein paar Anmerkungen zu Alysrazor...
Vorweg: die heroische Variante des Kampfes ist nur in der ersten Phase anders (dort aber sehr stark), die Phasen zwei, drei und vier sind mit Ausnahme erhöhter Schadenszahlen fast identisch...

In der Phase eins ändern sich - wie gesagt - mehrere Dinge. Nach dem Kampfbeginn fliegt der Boss wie bekannt einmal durch die Arena, danach kommt er aber nicht wie bisher auf den Boden zurück, sondern wirkt einen Feuersturm, der allen Spielern in Sichtlinie 100.000 Feuerschaden pro Sekunde für fünf Sekunden zufügt (also insgesamt 500.000 Feuerschaden). Das ist natürlich nicht überlebbar, man muss also ausser Sichtlinie kommen (das gilt übrigens für alle, auch die Spieler, die oben rumfliegen). Das gelingt durch die nächste Änderung der Phase...
Es erscheinen nach Beginn der ersten Phase (und jeweils nach einem Feuersturm) zwei neue Adds, die nicht getötet werden können. Diese laufen ca. in die Mitte der Arena und wirken einen Zauber namens "Cataclysm", wodurch an der Position des Zaubernden ein Meteor einschlägt (Achtung an die Tanks) und in eine von acht möglichen Richtungen rollt. Wer vom Meteor getroffen wird, ist instant tot (der macht ca. 500.000 Feuerschaden). Wenn ein Meteor gegen eine Wand prallt, zerfällt er in drei kleine Meteore (die dann nicht mehr angreifbar sind, d.h. man muss ihnen unbedingt ausweichen, allerdings zerfallen diese nicht mehr weiter). Ziel ist es, den Meteor zu verlangsamen und zu töten (bei nur 160.000 HP kein Problem), bevor er eine Wand erreicht. Wenn ein Meteor "stirbt", verbleibt er an der Position und kann als Sichtschutz für den Feuersturm genutzt werden.
Last but not least erscheinen nach jedem Beginn von Phase eins (sowie nach jedem Feuersturm) zwei Küken für die Tanks und vier Würmer. Die Küken müssen wie bisher vom Tank getötet werden und bei einem Wutanfall zu den Würmern gezogen werden. Es ist wichtig, dass die Küken möglichst vor einem Feuersturm sterben bzw. zu Beginn von Phase zwei. Damit dies klappt, haben die Küken im heroischen Modus um einiges weniger HP.
Ansonsten sind die bekannten Caster-Adds vorhanden, die Buschfeuer und Fieroblast (unbedingt soviele wie möglich unterbrechen) wirken.

Eine typische Phase 1 sieht daher so aus:
- zwei Casteradds erscheinen
- die Küken, das erste Meteoradd sowie die Würmer erscheinen
- die nächsten zwei Casteradds erscheinen
- der nächste Meteor wird beschworen
- Feuersturm
- nur ein Casteradd (auf der Eingangsseite)
- die Küken, das erste Meteoradd sowie die Würmer erscheinen
- ein weiteres Casteradd (auf der anderen Seite)
- der nächste Meteor wird beschworen
- ein drittes Casteradd für diese Miniwelle (wieder Eingangsseite)
- Feuersturm
- nur ein Casteradd (auf der anderen Seite)
- die Küken, ein einziges Meteoradd (da jetzt kein Feuersturm mehr kommt, sondern danach P2, kann man den Meteor mehr oder weniger ignorieren) sowie die Würmer erscheinen
- Phase zwei


----------



## Saalia (23. August 2011)

klingt ziemlich umfangreich, aber auch sehr spannend muss ich sagen 

frage an die jungs in der luft, wie schützen die sich vor dem feuersturm? weil ich bei uns derjenige bin der rumfliegt


----------



## Kyrador (23. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> klingt ziemlich umfangreich, aber auch sehr spannend muss ich sagen
> 
> frage an die jungs in der luft, wie schützen die sich vor dem feuersturm? weil ich bei uns derjenige bin der rumfliegt



Also, man sieht am Boden so ne Art Luftstrom... der zeigt dir an, aus welcher Richtung der Feuersturm kommt.
Als Flieger musst du dich einfach wie die anderen auch hinter einem ausgebrannten Meteor stellen...

Btw. als Flieger ist der Kampf für dich unglaublich unspannend... da du mit Ausnahme von dem "Hinter dem Meteor stellen" nix von den Änderungen am Kampf merkst...
Wichtig für dich ist aber, dass du unbedingt den Hastebuff über die P2 hinaus aufrechterhalten solltest, d.h. während P2 brav durch die Feuerringe laufen.
Dann hast du auch so ne schöne DPS-Zahl wie unser Feuermagier gestern... 73390 DPS hatte er am Ende 

Edit: WoL unseres gestrigen First Kills: http://www.worldoflogs.com/reports/rt-desdkctlpgj89tfh/dashboard/?s=6402&e=7195


----------



## PewPewPew (24. August 2011)

ich war im hm von Alysrazor ziemlich entäuscht, da er meiner meinung nach zu den leichtesten überhaupt zählt, man muss nur gute 10 min sein hirn einschalten und das wars :/
find momentan majo am besten, macht einfach als meele dd übel laune 
greez


----------



## Kyrador (24. August 2011)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ich war im hm von Alysrazor ziemlich entäuscht, da er meiner meinung nach zu den leichtesten überhaupt zählt, man muss nur gute 10 min sein hirn einschalten und das wars :/
> find momentan majo am besten, macht einfach als meele dd übel laune
> greez



Naja, wenn man dumpfes Draufholzen auf einen Boss à la Patchwerk als toll empfindet 
Majordomo ist sicher schwerer aufgrund der nackten Zahlen, Alysrazor macht aber viel mehr Spaß, weil man eben Hirn einschalten muss...


----------



## PewPewPew (24. August 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man dumpfes Draufholzen auf einen Boss à la Patchwerk als toll empfindet
> Majordomo ist sicher schwerer aufgrund der nackten Zahlen, Alysrazor macht aber viel mehr Spaß, weil man eben Hirn einschalten muss...


ej, ich spiel feral-tank, da freut man sich schon mal nen boss verprügeln zu können, sonst verhaun sie immer mich 
naja, hirn sollte man bei jedem hm-boss dabei haben, aber alysrazor ist wie gesagt meiner meinung nach langweilig weil nichts unerwartetes passieren kann.
(was auch wieder toll sein kann, ragi hero rnd faktor <3)

greez


----------



## Snee (24. August 2011)

Rofl... euer Dudu hat ja mal locker die doppelte Menge an Heilung rausgehauen xD Wie krass ist das denn bitte schön?!


----------



## Kyrador (24. August 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Rofl... euer Dudu hat ja mal locker die doppelte Menge an Heilung rausgehauen xD Wie krass ist das denn bitte schön?!



Naja, das hat seine Gründe...
1) In P4 habe ich in erster Linie die Tanks geheilt, während unsere Druidin immer ihren Baum + Gelassenheit usw. gezündet hat. Da die Pausen zwischen zwei P4 recht groß sind, sind die CDs natürlich jedes Mal wieder bereit...
2) In P1 war die Druidin auf ihrer Seite alleine, ich war auf meiner Seite mit dem Disziplinspriester. Zudem habe ich mich sehr stark aufs Unterbrechen der Fieroblasts gekümmert (nach den beiden Feuerstürmen in P1 hab ich auch immer brav Seiten gewechselt, da zu dem Zeitpunkt immer nur ein Casteradd gleichzeitig anwesend sein sollte).
3) Mal von dem Kampf abgesehen sind Druiden ohnehin so ziemlich die besten FL-hc Heiler...

In dem Kampf bist du als Schamane halt wegen dem kurzen CD auf Windschock sehr gefragt, zwischendrin war auch die Überlegung, ob ich auf Ele/Verstärker gehe, aber am Schaden ist es nie gescheitert, meistens lag es daran, weil Leute aus irgendwelchen Effekten nicht rausgelaufen sind...


----------



## Snee (24. August 2011)

Die Gründe sind mir durchaus klar. Aber finde einfach schon heftig, was nen Duduheiler im Vergleich zum Schamanen an Heilung "locker" rausholen kann. Das hier ist ja nur ein Extrembeispiel, was so deutlich wg. der unterschiedlichen Zusatzaufgaben und Heilerverteilungen ausfällt. Aber ich möchte mal behaupten, dass es keinen Kampf gibt, wo sich das Bild auch nur ansatzweise dreht und zugunsten des Schamanen ausfällt. Soll kein Mimimi sein, aber finde die Unterschiede schon gravierend... Mal schaun, was mit 4.3 noch so passiert...


----------



## PewPewPew (24. August 2011)

jop, das ist leider seit cata so das ein druidhealer im 10ner einfach der stärkste healer ist (jeah 3 min tranquillity!)
meiner erfahrung nach ist der einzige boss wo ein shami mit abstand am meisten rausholen kann majordomus, sonst sind sie im späteren progressverlauf leider immer hinter anderen klassen wenn man vom gleichen equip/skill ausgeht.

greez


----------



## Saalia (25. August 2011)

gestern paar trys auf alysrazer gemacht, lief eigentlich ziemlich gut, aber haben dann recht früh aufgehört weil sich viele aufgrund der hitze nicht konzentrieren konnten und immer wieder flüchtigkeitsfehler auftauchten.sonntag wird er umgeboxt dann


----------



## xRf (25. August 2011)

Mit wie vielen Heilern spielt ihr welchen Boss im Hardmode (10er)?
Oder hat da jemand ne Übersicht mit Empfehlungen?


----------



## Saalia (25. August 2011)

wir spielen immer so wie es unser setup erlaubt, richten uns nicht nach konkreten guides oder empfehlungen, wir schaun wie es am besten für unser team passt. ryolith zB haben wir mit 3 heilern gespielt statt mit 2en wie es eigentlich gang und gebe ist.

alysrazer wird wohl auch mit 2 heilern empfohlen, aber es geht auch mit 3, kommt halt immer auf die dds/healer an... paragon zB hat ragnaros hero im 25er mit 3 heilern gelegt...


----------



## xRf (25. August 2011)

Dachte wären 4 gewesen?


----------



## Michithekiller (29. August 2011)

Diese ID war die erste wo wir Hc´s getryt haben, leider mit 2 ersatz Spielern dennoch Lord und shanni liegen. Wir haben uns dann an Majo probiert hat wer ein paar erfahrungsberichte aus dem 10er? Wir sind bis auf 66% gekommen leider hat es dann en Teil der Leute an den Kugeln verkackt, wir wollten die Taktik spielen mit 2 Kugelphasen und nur als Katze verwandelt. Wir werden heute 2 andere Leute mitnehmen, Log´s habe ich mal gepostet auch wenn sie wohl nicht viel aussagen werden.

http://www.worldoflogs.com/reports/grn6yj2qes1kqzfl/


Nächste ID stelle sich halt die fragen welchen Hc, wir wissen halt von ner "befreundeten" 10er Gilde das Majo einfacher sein soll als der rest, danach Aly und dann Baloroc bzw Spinne.
Wie gesagt wir schauen heute mal mit 2 anderen Spielern und eventuell die Taktik nehmen wo man ihn im Scorpion lässt, wir werden sehen was besser geht.


----------



## Snee (29. August 2011)

Schannox HC im vierten Versuch und Ragnaros-kill bestätigt :-) und das mit ner Stunde weniger Raidzeit - war ein super Abend gestern.


----------



## Snee (31. August 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibts zum Lord nicht viel zu sagen:
> 
> - 1/2/7 ist hier die goldene Aufstellung, es sei denn, ihr habt abartig gute DD, aber dann hättet ihr vermutlich auch abartig gute Heiler, weshalb ihr keinen dritten Heiler bräuchtet
> - der HM ist ein übelster DPS-Fight, da du Phase 2 unbedingt vor dem Erreichen der 5min-Marke erreichen musst
> ...



Ein zwei Fragen noch dazu: 
- Sollten die kleinen Adds vom Tank zum Lord gezogen werden, damit beim Bomben auch der Lord AOE-Schaden abekommt? 
- Was passiert, wenn man nicht P2 innerhalb von 5 Minuten erreicht? (1/3/6 a la Saalia scheint für uns realistischer, da wir keinen Dudu haben -.- und bislang nur unser Palaheiler nen ordentliches DD-Equip hat)
- Wir haben bislang immer unseren DK und unsere Katze zum Steuern am Lord gehabt. Macht es ggf. Sinn hier was zu ändern im HC? Zum Bomben der Adds haben wir nen Jäger und ne Eule. Gerade unsere Katze und meines Wissens nach auch der (Frost)DK könnten doch dafür ebenfalls geeignet sein. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, ob nicht unser Arkanmage mit einem Meele hier besser die Bosssteuerung übernehmen sollte... 
Gibts in P2 noch was zu beachten oder ist es "einfach nur" runterkloppen und gegenheilen wie im nonhero-Kampf?

Gibt es für die Heiler (Diszi, Schami & vermutlich Palaheal) noch nen total tollen Tipp? :-) 

@Kyrador: kann es sein, dass Ihr den Lord auch mit drei Heilern spielt?


----------



## Saalia (31. August 2011)

zu deiner ersten frage: ja macht durchaus sinn, lässt sich nur leider nicht immer ganz realisieren ^^

wenn man nicht innerhalb von 5 min in p2 kommt, bekommt der boss einen soft-enrage, alle 10 sekunden glaube ich 10% mehr dmg.

in phase 2 hat sich bei uns als sehr gut erwiesen verteilt zu stehen und nicht zusammen. dann kann man diesen laseraugendingern zumindest irgendwie ausweichen ^^

für 3 heiler brauchst halt entsprechend gute dds (bei mir als dd natürlich kein wunder das es geklappt hat *hust* ^^)


----------



## Snee (1. September 2011)

Lord mit drei Heilern scheint wirklich übel zu sein. Das große Add steht trotz guter DDs viiiiel zu lange und überschneidet sich bei uns viel zu krass mit den vorherigen und nachfolgenden Adds. Ab dem Zeitpunkt endete es im Chaos, weil unser Tank nicht mehr die Aggro von allen kleinen Adds vernünftig einsammeln konnte. Macht es Sinn, dass sich die RangeDDs und Heiler immer direkt an den Hacken vom Lord aufhalten und quasi mitlaufen? So dürfte es doch einfacher sein mit dem Add einsammeln...? Mal schaun, ob wir mit 2 Heilern weiterkommen...


----------



## JohnRoe (4. September 2011)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder :>

nach unserem Ragnaros Kill am 12.7 haben sich unser DK-Tank, Melee-Warry und Hexer (Beide DD´s haben zuvor die Ragi Trinkets bekommen -.-) dazu entschlossen mit WoW aufzuhören ...

Leider gibt unser Server nicht allzuviel an Spielermaterial ab so haben wir die letzten ID´s damit verbracht die ersten 4-5 Bosse abzufarmen.

Heute gehts nun endlich wieder los und da nur noch Majordomo und Ragnaros stehen wollen wir uns mal Majordomo Hardmode ansehen. Laut diversen Guides ja ein ziemlicher DPS und HPS Check aber mal sehen was er so anstellt, wird wohl nicht so entspannt sein wie im Normalmode :/


----------



## Figetftw! (6. September 2011)

doch eigentlich schon  Jedenfalls wenn ihr im normalmode keine probleme mit den kugeln habt lässt sich major einfach wie im normalmode runterspielen.

Wichtig ist nur die 1-7-1-7 rota also 1xCleave 7xLeap


----------



## Snee (6. September 2011)

Das mit der 1-7 ist mir in Videos schon aufgefallen... muss man das so machen und warum? Im Normalmodus spielen wir am Anfang mit 9-10 x cleave und dann 6 x leap...


----------



## Figetftw! (6. September 2011)

Das hat einen recht einfach grund. Im hero mode sind 2 sachen anders.
1.) Der Boss hat extrem viel Leben
2.) Man kriegt einen neuen Balken der sich auflädt solange man keinen schaden bekommt, wenn der balken voll ist macht man 100% mehr schaden&heilung

Ziel ist es jetzt den Balken so lange wie möglich bei 100% zu halten damit die DDs solange wie möglich den Schadensbuff haben um den Boss zu töten, denn der enrage timer liegt bei nur 10 Minuten.

Bei den Cleaves kriegen ja alle Schaden, daher würden alle den Buff verlieren und man würde am enrage scheitern, daher versucht man diese phase so kurz wie möglich zu halten. 
Bei den Sprüngen wird ja immer nur 1 Spieler angesprungen der dann kurzzeitig Schaden bekommt während alle andern den Buff behalten und voll durchnuken können.
Bei mehr als 7 Sprüngen wird die Zeit aber zu knapp um wieder zusammenzulaufen daher sollte die phase nicht länger als 7 Sprüngen gehen.
Wenn ihr einen Pala habt, dann kann er auch alleine einen Cleave abfangen mit seinem Defender. Ohne, muss sich am besten ein Shadow zum Tank stellen oder ihr lasst es zu keinen Cleave kommen und lauft schon bei 80 Energie vom Boss auseinander um ihn zum gestaltwechsel zu zwingen 

Ich hoffe ich kontn dir ein bisschen helfen


----------



## Kyrador (8. September 2011)

So, mittlerweile haben wir das Gildenkonto auf 5/7 hochgeschraubt, nur noch Baleroc und natürlich der olle Ragnaros stehen. Beth'tilac scheint aber ob der gestrigen Nerfs ziemlich einfach geworden zu sein, wir haben gestern nur acht Trys gebraucht, wobei alleine vier dadurch verloren gingen, weil ich als Abfänger der Kamikaze-Adds erstmal verstehen musste, wie das genau funktioniert und zweimal ist unser MT-Heal von oben runtergefallen 
Als wir den Boss dann das erste Mal in P2 hatten, ist er aber auch gleich umgefallen. Da der AE jetzt feuerbasiert ist und damit (teilweise) widerstehbar ist...


----------



## Problembeere (8. September 2011)

Das sind gute Nachrichten, dann seh ich vielleicht auch mal den hc Kill ... wurde leider bisher immer zugunsten von anderen Klassen ausgetauscht da Rogue in dem Kampf echt zum Kotzen ist ... x)

Wurde an den anderen Bossen auch was geändert, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Kyrador (8. September 2011)

Meine Beobachtungen von gestern sind (allerdings subjektiv):
- Beth'tilac wurde generft
- Shannox, Lord Rhyolith und Alysrazor sind gleich geblieben

Weitere Erkenntnisse aus amerikanischen Foren:
- Baleroc und Majordomo sind offenbar auch wie vorher
- Ragnaros wurde stark generft (HP des Bosses, HP der Adds in P2, CD zwischen zwei Meteoren)


----------



## Kyrador (8. September 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Lord mit drei Heilern scheint wirklich übel zu sein. Das große Add steht trotz guter DDs viiiiel zu lange und überschneidet sich bei uns viel zu krass mit den vorherigen und nachfolgenden Adds. Ab dem Zeitpunkt endete es im Chaos, weil unser Tank nicht mehr die Aggro von allen kleinen Adds vernünftig einsammeln konnte. Macht es Sinn, dass sich die RangeDDs und Heiler immer direkt an den Hacken vom Lord aufhalten und quasi mitlaufen? So dürfte es doch einfacher sein mit dem Add einsammeln...? Mal schaun, ob wir mit 2 Heilern weiterkommen...



Weil mir das gerade noch auffällt...
Ja, wir sind auf 2 1/2 Heiler umgestiegen, nein, wir spielen mit 6 1/2 DD... genauer gesagt spielen wir mit nem Diszi, der den Tank (der die großen Adds nimmt) mit Smite-Heilung unterstützt. Da das Add mit der Zeit ja immer mehr Schaden durch den Smite bekommt, wird der Tank auch immer stärker geheilt... dadurch schlägst du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Tank wird geheilt, Add kriegt Schaden und die hauptberuflichen DD können sich mehr auf das wesentliche konzentrieren


----------



## Saalia (8. September 2011)

für die letzte stufe vom legendary stab gabs auch nerfs. vorher gab es 7 essenzen pro hero boss, nun sind es nur noch 3 oder 4 .. was die zeit einfach mal verdoppelt... ist ja nicht so, dass die items aus der stufe vorher schon ewig dauern würde.. erste stufe hat knapp 4 oder 5 wochen gedauert (lootglück sei dank) und an den aschedingern sammel ich nun auch schon ewig und hab knapp 700 stück, ende des monats müsste ich dann die 2te stufe haben.. dann bin ich ne woche im urlaub und kann mit den letzten items anfangen... was auch nochmal 8-9 wochen sind bei dauerhaft 6/7 hero.. die wir noch nichtmal down haben .. ^^ also bin ich im dezember schätzungsweise fertig mit dem stab.. und im 25er gibts aktuell alle 3 wochen nen neues legendary -.-


----------



## Saalia (9. September 2011)

gestern kam endlich mal wieder ne schöne aussage vom gildenleiter.. keine normal modi mehr bis nicht mind. 5/7 hero liegen ^^ abgesehen von baleroc vllt ^^


----------



## JohnRoe (11. September 2011)

Hmm, von dieser 1-7-1-7 Taktik hab ich noch gar nicht gehört^^

Ich denke die werden wir heute mal testen


----------



## Saalia (13. September 2011)

ab nächsten montag werden nach und nach die Hardmodes generft.. was meint ihr dazu? zu früh? genau richtig? kommt 4.3 also doch früher als erwartet?


----------



## Problembeere (13. September 2011)

Ich mag diese ständigen Nerfs irgendwie nicht. Nicht, weil ich nicht will, dass es andere Leute leichter haben, die gleichen Bosse zu legen oder so 'anti-causal' bin - hardcore raiden kann man das eh nicht nennen, was ich im Moment mache ^^

Ich finde es gut, dass content über Zeit leichter wird, besonders wenn es auf das nächste Tier schon zugeht. Jeder sollte die Möglichkeit haben, auch mit weniger Zeit/"Skill" (absichtlich in Anführungszeichen, weil dazu eben auch viel außerhalb des Raids investierte Zeit gehört, die nicht jeder aufbringen kann und/oder will, was genauso legitim ist) die normalmodes der Bosse zu legen. Und Raggi war Anfangs ziemlich hart, besonders wenn man außer den Drops von den Vorbossen nur 359er Gear anhatte. kein Wunder, dass sich viele erst rantasten mussten.

Allerdings fand ich vom Prinzip her die Art wie es in ICC gemacht wurde - steigende Buffs für die Spieler, nicht sture Nerfs der Bosse - angenehmer. Nicht nur, weil es irgendwie positiver wirkt, sondern weil es meinem Gefühl nach besser in die 'Story' der Instanz passt. Genauso wie es einfach toller ist, die HMs wie in Ulduar im oder vor dem Bosskampf durch bestimmte Aktionen zu bestimmen, als einfach Rechtsklick aufs Icon und '10 Man heroic' einzustellen.

Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Nerfs ja, aber die Art der Implementierung ist meh.


----------



## JohnRoe (14. September 2011)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> Hmm, von dieser 1-7-1-7 Taktik hab ich noch gar nicht gehört^^
> 
> Ich denke die werden wir heute mal testen




Also wir haben die 0-7 Taktik gespielt, bester Try 20% dann war Enrage angesagt :/

Und zu den Nerfs ich finde es zu früh, wer weiß wie lange es noch dauert bis 4.3 kommt. 2 Monate? Und von daher denke ich das es reichen würde wenn sie Firelands nerfen wenn 4.3 da is.


----------



## Kyrador (14. September 2011)

Bzgl. Majordomo HM:
Wir spielen es so:

4 Flammensicheln, wobei nur sieben Spieler vor ihm stehen und zwei DD plus ein Heiler hinter ihm
7 Sprünge
2 Flammensicheln mit allen Spielern davor (ausser denen, deren Samen gleich explodieren)
7 Sprünge
1 Flammensichel (weil dann meist ein CD wieder bereit ist)
7 Sprünge (das ist eigentlich der einzige Knackpunkt in dem Kampf, weil da diese Flammenkugeln vorhanden sind)
0 Flammensicheln
7 Sprünge
0 Flammensicheln (gleich auseinander, weil Samen)
7 Sprünge


----------



## Saalia (14. September 2011)

gestern war ein merkwürdiger raidtag .. wie die letzten wochen eigentlich immer irgendwie merkwürdig waren... am ersten raidtag der ID haben wir wie üblich shannox hero getötet und sind weiter gelaufen um mal wieder ein wenig zu progressen. den darauffolgenden Raidtag mussten wir abbrechen, weil zuwenig leute da waren, bzw einer überraschend weg musste...

gestern standen also noch 6 bosse.. eigentlich kein problem, alles rucki zucki umgeboxt... und siehe da ... majordomo (im progress im 2ten oder 3ten try gelegt) hält uns geschlagene 1,5 stunden auf... unmut im teamspeak, die gute laune vom raidleader wird zunehmens schlechter... anschließend ragnaros... wieder gehen ca eine stunde ins land bis der gute feuerlord ins nicht vorhandene gras beisst...

loot technisch war sogar einiges brauchbares dabei, und ich habe endlich kopf UND schulter token bekommen (spiele mit arkan und feuer gear, daher brauch ich alle 5 teile ^^) nachdem ich seit beginn immer für heiler, tanks, whatever gepasst habe ^^

naja im anschluss an den raid wurde dann per telefon sogar noch die fehlende besatzung ins ts beordert, wo unser raidleiter mitteilte, dass er so nicht weiter machen will :-( ihm geht das ständige failen gewisser leute auf den keks, er will hardmodes raiden und nicht jede woche aufgrund von setup problemen oder unachtsamkeiten dämlich an bossen rumwipen (gestern ragnaros war ein gutes beispiel). 

lange rede kurzer sinn, in der nächsten ID fällt eine entscheidung, entweder die leute reissen sich zusammen und wir kriegen nen anständiges setup auf die reihe und progressen (wobei ihm das in angesicht der kommenden nerfs auch zu blöd ist) oder wir lassen das ganze sein :-(

bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht. ich habe mir sowohl spielerisch als auch anwesenheitstechnisch nichts vorzuwerfen, aber mir war das auch schon lange zu wenig, wollte nur nichts sagen um das klima nicht zu verschlechtern...


----------



## Snee (14. September 2011)

@Saalia: toi toi toi! Hoffe, dass auch ohne Progress zumindest der Spaß beim Raiden noch vorhanden ist... 

@all: Lord R. geht mir gewaltig aufn Senkel. Hat jemand nen konstruktiven Vorschlag, welchen Boss man auf hero alternativ versuchen könnte? Mir gehen diese Vulkane gepaart mit leisen Ansagen bei der Steuerung und gepaart mir rumgimpen bei den Lavaflüssen mehr als deutlich auf den Sack. Würde gerne diese Woche vorm Nerf noch nen anderen Boss ausprobieren - Brathähnchen, Spinne oder Hirschhaupt?


----------



## Kyrador (14. September 2011)

Alysrazor ist halt nur die P1 anders (nen Mini-Guide hab ich ja geschrieben) und sollte weniger an den DPS scheitern... wenn ihr gutes Movement habt, ist der Boss in absehbarer Zeit machbar.
Majordomo ist halt ne Art DPS-Check, wobei es in erster Linie darauf ankommt, die einzige Phase mit diesen Flammenkugeln (die auf Spieler schiessen) zu überstehen. Manche spielen das mit zwei Heilern, manche (wie wir) mit 2,5 Heilern (Smiter sei dank). Wenn man es mit zwei Heilern spielt, sollte man eigentlich fast komplett auf die Skorpions-Phase verzichten...
Beth'tilac kann ich nicht richtig beurteilen, weil ich die Spinne pre-nerf nicht gesehen habe und daher nicht vergleichen kann... uns kam der Boss aber in der neuen Version recht simpel vor, weil die Anforderungen an die Heiler und DPS doch etwas reduziert worden sind...

Ich würde daher nach Setup vorgehen.


----------



## JohnRoe (14. September 2011)

@Saalia

Warum will euer Raidleiter aufhören weil die Leute failen? Oder Leute fehlen?

Ich bin seit über 4 Jahren Raidleiter und habe so gut wie alles erlebt, leider. Wir haben immer nur 10er Raids gemacht. In BC und Wotlk waren wir nur schlechtes Mittelmaß weil wir und ich auch immer wieder Rücksicht auf alle genommen haben egal ob sie oft gefailed haben oder nicht da waren und man so nicht ordentlich raiden konnte.

Seit Cataclysm, haben meine Offis und ich beschlossen etwas härter durchzugreifen und versucht einen Raidpool aufzubauen der ca 13 Leute beinhaltet die man abwechselnd mit nimmt. Leute die oft failen oder zu spät kommen bekommen halt eine Nachdenkpause oder wenn es länger so ist werden sie aus dem Raid ausgeschlossen.

Früher haben wir immer versucht es jedem Recht zu machen nur mittlerweile ist unser Kern (7 Leute) die wirklich immer da sind eben überzeugt davon Progress machen zu wollen und davon waren wir überzeugt das zu schaffen. Fing ja auch gut an mitm Ragi kill am 13. Juli aber danach haben uns halt wie oben geschrieben 3 Leute verlassen und auf unserem Realm ist es echt schlimm adäquaten Ersatz für Abgänge zu finden. Mittlerweile Raiden wir wieder ordentlich aber mit 1/7 HC sind wir weit von irgendeinem Progresswunsch entfernt -.-

Auch mich und die anderen frustriert das ein wenig, aber wenn man was erreichen will als Gilde, Raid und Raidleiter muss man halt auch mal Leuten eine Pause verordnen oder einfach neue in den Raid bringen damit ältere aufmerksam werden und vielleicht verstehen das sie ihren Platz nicht sicher haben, so wies bei uns früher war.

Naja BtT:

Also beim Major hat uns die 0-7 Taktik eigentlich überzeugt ich werde nächste ID versuchen zu smiten und wenn wir noch bisl Lootglück haben kommen ein paar Teile hinzu und wir können ihm die letzten Prozentpunkte auch noch abnehmen (vorausgesetzt die Orbs zerfetzen uns nicht wieder )


----------



## Problembeere (14. September 2011)

Beth'tilac ist uns seit dem Nerf wesentlich einfacher gefallen (sofort im 1. Try umgehauen), weil die Adds spürbar weniger Leben haben und der Schaden in der Bodenphase am Ende nicht mehr ganz so heftig reinhaut.

Unser Hauptproblem, dass sie nach der dritten schwelenden Verwüstung doch noch ein Add frisst und wieder auf 80% ist, ist damit komplett vom Tisch.
Wie es im Vergleich zu Alysrazor und Majordomo aussieht kann ich nun leider nicht sagen, aber für unseren Raid ist Beth'tilac damit auf dem gleichen Schwierigkeitslevel wie Rhyolith, der uns davor leichter gefallen ist als sie.


----------



## Snee (14. September 2011)

@Kyrador: sollte man beim Brathähnchen beide Kometen verlangsamen oder wie in einigen Guides gesehen nur einen "töten" und den anderen sich aufteilen und dann verschwinden lassen? Wird bei den Küken auch Schaden der DDs benötigt oder schafft die der jeweilige Tank auch alleine? Wodurch erkenne ich, aus welcher Richtung der Feuersturm kommt? Hast du kurzfristig auch nen Spinnenguide für mich zur Hand? :-)


----------



## Figetftw! (14. September 2011)

Die Spinne macht nichts anders außer das aus der ecke noch eine zweite add art spawntt die explodiert wenn mna sie berührt , die muss man einfach vor dem cmap abfangen.

Zu Alyzrazor gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen. Man macht 1 Meteor einen lässt man durch , auf die Vögel wird erst ab dem zweiten durchlauf etwas dps benötigt, dafür mehr auf die äußeren adds da die deutlich mehr leben haben. Den Feuersturm erkennst du an einem Wind der über dem Boden weht, einfach zwischen sich und der Windrichtung den Meteor setzen und fertig. Das sieht so aus wie im Vortex Pincale beim zweiten Boss


----------



## Michithekiller (15. September 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Bzgl. Majordomo HM:
> Wir spielen es so:
> 
> 4 Flammensicheln, wobei nur sieben Spieler vor ihm stehen und zwei DD plus ein Heiler hinter ihm
> ...



Macht ihr den mit 2 Heiler oder 3?

Hat jemand paar erfahrungen zum Beth´tilac Hc fight?


----------



## Saalia (15. September 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Macht ihr den mit 2 Heiler oder 3?
> 
> Hat jemand paar erfahrungen zum Beth´tilac Hc fight?



deine beth frage wird direkt einen post drüber geklärt...


----------



## Problembeere (15. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was du unter 'Erfahrungen' genau verstehst, aber ich kann dir kurz zusammen fassen, wie wir den Boss legen.

Unser Setup sind 3 Heiler, 2 Tanks und 5 DDs.
Die einzige Änderung am Kampf (abgesehen von mehr Schaden und Leben) ist wie oben schon Figetftw! erwähnte, dass aus den Spinnling-Gruppen zusätzlich ein etwas größeres Add kommt, dass einen zufälligen Spieler mit einem gelben Strahl anvisiert und auf den zuläuft, wobei es nicht slowbar ist. Sobald es irgendeinen Spieler berührt - also nicht zwingend den anvisierten - explodiert es und hinterläst nen Säurefleck, der bei Berührung Schaden verursacht und auch, wenn man darüber in der Luft ist. Also Vorsicht beim hochfahren über einem Säurefeld, denn das könnte tödlich enden.
Außerdem haben die Drohnen eine Fähigkeit, mit der sie einen zufälligen Spieler fixieren, dh auf den zu laufen, höheres Angriffstempo haben und nicht gespottet werden können. Dazu gleich mehr.

Unsere Taktik sieht so aus: Bärchen und Hpally sind oben bei der Spinne. An DDs geht mit: beim 1. Mal 3, beim 2. Mal 1, beim 3. Mal 2. Wobei wir nicht nur oben stur draufholzen, sondern Bedarf natürlich einer oder zwei auch mal früher runter gehen.
Unten nehmen ein Hunter mit nem Restoschami die Adds und fangen die explodierenden so ab, dass sie ihre Grütze an den Rand legen und nicht in die Mitte.
Der untere Tank nimmt die Drohnen und jeder der kann spottet die Spinner runter, die soweit möglich, ebenfalls beim Drohnentank sind, damit cleave dmg und beim DK dnd effizienter sind. Sollte mal ne Gruppe Spinnlinge durchkommen, wird angesagt und jeder bombt mit.
Wenn die Drohne einen Spieler anvisiert, dreht er die einfach aus dem Raid wieder raus und es geht normal weiter, bis fixieren um is (für den Fall sollte jeder DD nen defensiven CD haben, ist aber auch ohne nicht tödlich). Einzige Ausnahme: wenn der Spinnling-DD anvisiert wird, muss jemand anderer dort einspringen und er weg, weil die Drohne dann praktisch auf die kleinen Adds zuläuft und Gefahr läuft, eins zu fressen. Wir machen es aber unter anderem deswegen mit einem Hunter, weil er nicht nur gute slow Möglichkeiten hat (vor allem in Kombi mit dem Shami), sondern weil er das fixieren mittels tot stellen sofort beenden kann.

Hoffe, das hilft euch


----------



## Snee (15. September 2011)

Holy Moly... also das Brathähnchen hat sich im heroischen Modus wahrhaftig seinen Namen verdient - da flammt es ja an allen Ecken und es gibt jede Menge Raider kross durchgebraten ;-) Irgendwie mag ich den Lord doch wieder... bei uns fehlt definitiv DMG beim Huhn, denn in Kombination mit dem ersten Kometen bekommen wir nicht mal das erste CasterAdd je Seite down, bevor das nächste schon da ist... Beim Lord hoffe ich mal auf Sonntag... die Steuerung lief gestern erstaunlich gut - nur der Wechsel der Phase (Heldentum, Fokus auf Beine, Add Offtanken) will noch nicht klappen, so dass wir zu lange für den Lord brauchen. 

Ist da eigentlich was dran, dass man für Baloroc im heroischen Modus das Baradin-Trinket bei jedem Spieler (ohne ordentlichen dmg-reduce) im Inventar finden sollte?

Die Spinne auf hardmode klingt spannend... vielleicht gibts da noch diese ID Zeit für den ein oder anderen Try.


----------



## Saalia (19. September 2011)

tja, mittwoch gabs erst garkeinen raid, gestern wurde nach einer stunde shannox wipen abgebrochen... das setup war zwar alles andere als vorteilhaft, aber irgendwie ist grad der wurm drin. leute die früher fehlerlos gespielt haben machen auf einmal fehler ohne ende, die lust bei vielen ist raus. einige wollen world top1000 spielen, andere wollen gemütlich den feierabend ausklingen lassen bei nem entspannten raid... wieder andere wollen nur top3 aufm server sein (aktuell nur top10)....bin mal gespannt wie das weiter geht ...


----------



## Snee (20. September 2011)

Suche zum Kampf gegen Lord R HC nen worldoflogs-Links eines Retris. Wenn mir jemand helfen kann wäre es super...


----------



## Waldman (20. September 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Suche zum Kampf gegen Lord R HC nen worldoflogs-Links eines Retris. Wenn mir jemand helfen kann wäre es super...



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob dir der Link weiterhilft: WoL

lg


----------



## Snee (21. September 2011)

Prinzipiell hilft es mir - wenn da nur nicht als Top-Schadensquelle bei den Retris einfach nur "Other" stehen würde. Sind damit die Autohits während eines Kampfes gemeint? Wohl kaum, wenn es doch die Hauptschadensquelle sein soll mit 25-35% des Gesamtschadens. Jemand dazu noch nen Rat?
Leider hat mir der Link mal wieder sämtliche Illusionen geraubt was meinen Schami angeht. Bei der DPS sieht man einen wunderschönen Klassenmix, wenn es je Boss um die Top-Schadensklassen geht. Bei der HPS sieht es dagegen auf den Plätzen 1-40 je Boss (egal ob 10ner, 25er, hero oder nonhero) irgendwie sehr monoton aus...


----------



## Waldman (21. September 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man sich an den Topplätzen orientieren sollte ...

Ich weiss auch nicht, wo du "other" liest, autohit wird als "Melee" dargestellt. Ich habe jetzt mal nur den erstplatzierten mir angesehen, da sehe ich kein "other".

Link

lg


----------



## Snee (21. September 2011)

Ich drücks mal so aus: unser Heilpala durfte beim Lord als Retri agieren (hat passendes dd-equip). Klar, dass man an den Beinen durch den Rüstungsbuff zum Start nicht viel Schaden machen kann. Aber bei ner Kampfdauer von 4-5 Minuten (die regelmäßig in nem Wipe endete...) liegt unser Pala bei 3-4k. Rüstung ist bis zum Ableben meist auf unter 20%. 
Ich will mich nicht an den TopDDs messen was den Schaden angeht, sondern lediglich die Topschadensquellen von unserem und anderen Retris vergleichen. Mit dem "Other" hat sich erledigt. Ist häufig sichtbar, wenn man sich die Raidstatistik vom jeweiligen Retri anschaut und dort Mouseover bei den einzelnen dd macht. Dann werden die Top4-5 Schadensquellen direkt angezeigt - und da erscheint häufig Other. Wenn ich mir die Statistik des Spielers im Einzelnen anschaue, ist das "Other" aber nicht mehr vorhanden - passt also.


----------



## Waldman (21. September 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Ich drücks mal so aus: unser Heilpala durfte beim Lord als Retri agieren (hat passendes dd-equip). Klar, dass man an den Beinen durch den Rüstungsbuff zum Start nicht viel Schaden machen kann. Aber bei ner Kampfdauer von 4-5 Minuten (die regelmäßig in nem Wipe endete...) liegt unser Pala bei 3-4k. Rüstung ist bis zum Ableben meist auf unter 20%.
> Ich will mich nicht an den TopDDs messen was den Schaden angeht, sondern lediglich die Topschadensquellen von unserem und anderen Retris vergleichen. Mit dem "Other" hat sich erledigt. Ist häufig sichtbar, wenn man sich die Raidstatistik vom jeweiligen Retri anschaut und dort Mouseover bei den einzelnen dd macht. Dann werden die Top4-5 Schadensquellen direkt angezeigt - und da erscheint häufig Other. Wenn ich mir die Statistik des Spielers im Einzelnen anschaue, ist das "Other" aber nicht mehr vorhanden - passt also.


 
Hm 3-4k ist ohne WoL zu vergleichen schon erkennbar wenig. Nun stellt sich die Frage, einen Spec zur Verfügung zu haben und ihn anzuwenden sind zwei Paar Schuhe ;-) 

Ich sehe es an meinem Kriegertwink, der dient als Tank, verfügt über einen Furyspec, das war es aber auch, vermutlich käme ich auf ähnliche Werte, wie euer Retri. Vermutlich liegt es hier an der Spielweise, ich würde das Logfile eures Kampfes mal im Klassenforum analysieren lassen, die erkennen mit Sicherheit direkt einige Dinge, die opimierbar sind. Wenn mir jemand ein Logfile eines Spielers meiner Klasse vorlegen würde, könnte ich daraus auch Schlüsse ziehen. 

Jetzt weiß ich auch, was du mit Other meinst :-) Hihi.


----------



## Snee (27. September 2011)

Retri durfte wieder als Holy ran - nen anderen Heiler gegen nen "richtigen" DD ausgetauscht und schon liegt Lord... man man man... 

Heut steht Hirschhaupt noch an und ich würd mich über Feedback freuen:
Wir haben keinen Palatank dabei und weiter oben im Thread wurde erwähnt, dass bei einer 1-7-1-7-1-7 Variante ein Shadow mit zum Tank gestellt werden soll bzw. das ideal wäre. Mir erschließt sich noch nicht, warum sich ausgerechnet der Shadow dafür auszeichnet?

Da wir nur zwei Meeles in diesem Kampf haben, macht es doch sicherlich Sinn, wenn in der Katzenphase auch ein weiterer Rangedd direkt in der Mitte bleibt, oder?

@Kyrador: wenn ich deine Umschreibung richtig verstehe, dann fängt bei euch die ersten zwei Skorpionphase nicht nur ein Spieler die Sichel ab, sondern sehr viele Spieler. Wirkt sich das nicht sehr negativ auf dem Buff aus? Was spricht aus deiner Sicht gegen die 1-7-1-7...?


----------



## xRf (27. September 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Da wir nur zwei Meeles in diesem Kampf haben, macht es doch sicherlich Sinn, wenn in der Katzenphase auch ein weiterer Rangedd direkt in der Mitte bleibt, oder?
> 
> @Kyrador: wenn ich deine Umschreibung richtig verstehe, dann fängt bei euch die ersten zwei Skorpionphase nicht nur ein Spieler die Sichel ab, sondern sehr viele Spieler. Wirkt sich das nicht sehr negativ auf dem Buff aus? Was spricht aus deiner Sicht gegen die 1-7-1-7...?



Hast du einen Range DD Specc oder Heiler Specc und stellst dich in die Mitte, kann Majordomus dich trotzdem anspringen (-;
Auf HC nimmst du 0-7-0-7-0-7...usw. mit. 7 kannst auch auf 8 erhöhen, wenn ihr mit dem Platz klar kommt.


----------



## Snee (27. September 2011)

xRf schrieb:


> Hast du einen Range DD Specc oder Heiler Specc und stellst dich in die Mitte, kann Majordomus dich trotzdem anspringen (-;
> Auf HC nimmst du 0-7-0-7-0-7...usw. mit. 7 kannst auch auf 8 erhöhen, wenn ihr mit dem Platz klar kommt.



Ihr spielt ohne eine einzige Sichel? Höre ich zum ersten mal :-) aber man lernt nicht aus... wobei doch nix dagegen spricht, wenn der Tank ne Sichel mitnimmt, wenn er es überlebt, oder?

Und das Anspringen von Major ist Specabhängig???


----------



## xRf (27. September 2011)

Eine Sichel mitzunehmen heisst, denn Buff zu reseten.
Ab 2-3 Mio rest HP vom Boss nehmen wir halt Sicheln mit - aber auch nur da!

Ja ist es.
Hatten 'n Eleschami zum DK DD hingestellt, Majordomus dreht sich um, springt den Schami an.


----------



## Gazeran (27. September 2011)

Wir machen die ganz normale Taktik wie auf Normal
und er lag im Second Try.


----------



## xRf (27. September 2011)

Pre Nerf oder nach dem Nerf?


----------



## Gazeran (27. September 2011)

Nach Nerf


----------



## Problembeere (27. September 2011)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> Hmm, von dieser 1-7-1-7 Taktik hab ich noch gar nicht gehört^^



Offenbar wurde in dem Thread noch nie von Majordomo hc Taktiken geredet  

Aber gut, Spaß bei Seite.
Wir haben immer nur die 0-7 Taktik gespielt und nie wirklich Probleme gehabt. Seit dem Nerf glaube ich aber auch, dass man mit mehreren Leuten im Cleave spielen kann, weil der Damagebuff nicht mehr so lebenswichtig ist.
Shadowpriest wäre hier deswegen interessant, weil er Dispersion hat und darin keinen Schaden frisst, aber trotzdem den Schaden der beim Cleave auf den Tank kommt verringert.

Wenn die Kugeln in der 3. Leapphase eher schlecht funktionieren sollte man vielleicht grad am Anfang einige Cleaves fressen, damit man von dieser Phase möglichst wenige hat. Mit der 0-7 Taktik kommt man so halt auf 2 Kugelphasen.


----------



## xRf (27. September 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Offenbar wurde in dem Thread noch nie von Majordomo hc Taktiken geredet
> 
> Aber gut, Spaß bei Seite.
> Wir haben immer nur die 0-7 Taktik gespielt und nie wirklich Probleme gehabt. Seit dem Nerf glaube ich aber auch, dass man mit mehreren Leuten im Cleave spielen kann, weil der Damagebuff nicht mehr so lebenswichtig ist.
> ...



Shadowpriest fressen in Disperssion Schaden, und zwar 'nur' 10%.
Nutz ich als Shadow (Main Char, 6/7hc) Disperssion und geb mir vorher 'n Schild, zählt das trotzdem als Schaden und der Buff resetet.
Und nach dem Nerf sollte nur noch 1 Kugelphase auf HC drin sein - mehr nicht mehr.


----------



## Snee (27. September 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Offenbar wurde in dem Thread noch nie von Majordomo hc Taktiken geredet
> 
> Aber gut, Spaß bei Seite.
> Wir haben immer nur die 0-7 Taktik gespielt und nie wirklich Probleme gehabt. Seit dem Nerf glaube ich aber auch, dass man mit mehreren Leuten im Cleave spielen kann, weil der Damagebuff nicht mehr so lebenswichtig ist.
> ...



Gerade weil hier im Thread von drei oder vier verschiedenen Taktiken gesprochen wurde (pre Nerf) wollt ich das Thema nochmal aufrollen und VERSTEHEN :-) um die Vor- und Nachteile für unser setup abzuwägen ^^

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann könnte man also vor dem Hintergrund des Nerfs -.- am Anfang die klassischen 9-10 cleaves mitnehmen und ab dann die 7-0-7-0... fahren? HT dann beim ersten Auseinanderlaufen zünden, oder? 

Wenn der Tank es überlebt, dann kann man doch auch immer einen cleave mitnehmen, oder? 

@xRf: würde der buff nicht resetten, wenn du nur Dispersion ohne Schild beim cleave nutzen würdest?

Edit: gerade nen älteren Hotfix zu Hirschhaupt gefunden: das Geistverbindungstotem vom Schami und damit der verteilte Schaden auf die Gruppe beinflusst nicht die Konzentration :-) richtig positioniert, kann nen Tank damit doch theoretisch 2 Sicheln abfangen ohne umzukippen - auch als nicht-Pala... ?!


----------



## xRf (27. September 2011)

Der Buff resetet. Egal ob mit oder ohne Disperssion.


----------



## Problembeere (27. September 2011)

Es ging auch bei Dispersion nicht um den Buff, sondern dass der Priest fast keine und der Tank wesentlich weniger Schaden frisst. ^^


----------



## xRf (27. September 2011)

Buff resetet -> DMG fehlt.
Fehlt DMG -> Kampf dauert länger.
Kampf Dauer länger -> Tank kassiert mehr.

soso <:


----------



## Figetftw! (27. September 2011)

Mit Pala Tank 1-7-1-7 Taktik dann seinem Ultimate
Mit allen anderen Tanks 0-7-0-7 Taktik - Einfach bei 80 Energie auseinanderlaufen


----------



## Snee (28. September 2011)

Nach drei Testläufen mit einer Sichel zum Auftakt (unser Kriegertank meinte es mit Deff-Fähigkeiten und Baradintrinket alleine zu überleben - tat es aber nicht *gg*) lag Hirschhaupt im dritten 0-7-Versuch. Hatten am Anfang ein bissl Pech mit den Kugeln, die ziemlich blöd nebeneinander lagen... nach dem Nerf sind meiner Meinung nach übrigens drei Heiler total überflüssig... selten einen so langweiligen Kampf als Heiler erlebt ;-) 

Falls jemand noch etwas erbauliches zu Baloroc posten könnte wäre es für heut Abend sehr hilfreich.


----------



## xRf (28. September 2011)

War schon vor dem Nerf mit 2 Heilern entspannt.

Letztes mal aufgefallen:
Spawnen 2 Kugel nahe beieinander, kann das eine Person alleine nehmen, weil der Buff nicht schneller dadurch hochstackt.
Jemand das schon einmal beobachtet?


----------



## Saalia (11. Oktober 2011)

Ziemlich eingeschlafen hier, raidet keiner mehr seit den nerfs oder sind die nun so einfach, dass keiner mehr probleme hat? ^^


----------



## Snee (11. Oktober 2011)

Von den treuen Schreiberlingen Saalia und Kyrador halt lange nix mehr gehört ^^ Wie ist es dir mit deinem Raid inzwischen ergangen - haben sich die Auflösungserscheinungen zerschlagen oder bist nun wirklich in ner neuen Raidgruppe unterwegs?

Ich find die Nerfs schon ziemlich argh heftig, auch wenns völlig in Ordnung ist, dass sie gekommen sind. Leider ist meine Hardmode-Flamme ein wenig erloschen. Wir liegen zwar erst bei 4 gelegten hc-Bossen - fehlendes bzw. wechselndes Personal lässt grüßen - aber irgendwie ist die Luft bei uns mit dem Nerf raus. Da wir Hirschhaupt, Alysrazar und Lord erst nach dem Nerf legen konnte, wollte auch beim jeweiligen firstkill von uns keine richtige Stimmung aufkommen. Ist für mich mehr ein Gefühl a la "wurd auch Zeit, dann weiter zum nächsten", als richtige Freude über das Geschaffte. Wenn ich da an die Hardmodes ohne Nerf in PSA denke, da gabs zum Teil richtige Jubelstürme im TS, wenn man endlich einen weiteren legen konnte...

Viele Fragen zu den Hardmodes gibts zumindest bei uns eigentlich nicht mehr, da ja a) vor dem Nerf von einigen hier ausführlich schon die meisten Kämpfe beschrieben wurden und b) die Nerfs nun viel mehr Freiheiten geben, den jeweiligen Boss zu legen.


----------



## Kyrador (11. Oktober 2011)

Gibt halt nix zu schreiben... die Firelands-Luft ist komplett raus. 6/7 HM Bossen sind zur Lachnummer degradiert worden (Alysrazor zu acht umkloppen, yeah) und Ragnaros ist dann wieder so ein Kotzbrocken... wobei die Taktik ja nicht das Problem ist... aber geh mal als Schamiheiler zu Ragnaros hc... einfach nur krank, wie du da gegenüber den anderen Heilern abstinkst. Pala/Druide ist hier mal wieder die Krone der Heilschöpfung...


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Oktober 2011)

Gebe dir gerne Recht, dass der Druide bei Ragnaros verdammt stark ist. Allerdings habe ich bereits sämtliche unserer Ragnaroskills mit einen Schamanenheiler in meiner Gruppe gespielt und muss einfach sagen: Den gebe ich nicht mehr her. *g*


----------



## Kyrador (11. Oktober 2011)

Phase 1 geht ja noch ganz gut... aber Phase 2 ist total ätzend. Wir spielen das mit der Taktik: Camp in der Mitte und wenn die Samen kommen, läuft eine Gruppe nach links, die andere nach rechts und verteilt sich dort. Und im Gegensatz zum Druiden kann ich kaum pre-hotten, ich hab keine Flamme, die auch den Tank mitheilt... kann auch einfach sein, dass mein spielerischen Können einfach nicht ausreicht für die Phase oder generell für den hero-Kampf gegen Ragnaros...


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Oktober 2011)

Ok, das ist schon mal ein großer Unterschied. Wir rennen gemeinsam von Punkt A nach Punkt B. Healing Rain und Spirit Link erreicht somit alle Spieler.


----------



## Saalia (12. Oktober 2011)

Meinen raid hat es zerlegt, habe mich daraufhin x realm beworben.und spiele nun in ner andern gilde und 25er, daher hab ich zum zehner auch kaum noch was zu sagen. Progress war vor dem nerf 6/7 und nach ein paar eeiteren verstärkungen im raid roster geht das ragi hc progressen nun wieder los :-)


----------



## Snee (12. Oktober 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Meinen raid hat es zerlegt, habe mich daraufhin x realm beworben.und spiele nun in ner andern gilde und 25er, daher hab ich zum zehner auch kaum noch was zu sagen. Progress war vor dem nerf 6/7 und nach ein paar eeiteren verstärkungen im raid roster geht das ragi hc progressen nun wieder los :-)



Na dann mal viel Erfolg in neuer Umgebung :-)

Unser Raid hat sich nach gefühlten 200 Wipes - ich schau es gar nicht erst nach, denn dann kommt vermutlich heraus, dass es noch viel mehr waren - beim Lord R. auch beinahe zerlegt. Progress ging keinen Schritt weiter... haben gefühlte 4 Wochen die Stimmung und Motivation auf den Gefrierpunkt gebracht, bis wir dann auf Hirschhaupt und Brathähnchen umgeschwenkt sind. Beide lagen ohne jegliche Probleme, so dass wir nun doch nochmal den Kollegen Lord auf die Agenda genommen haben.
Manchmal sind es echt die feinen Unterschiede...gestern den Lord beinahe firsttry gelegt - plötzlich diesen Hassboss in Phase zu bekommen war irgendwie für alle zu überraschend ^^ Im zweiten Versuch lag er schlussendlich. Was war passiert...? Bislang haben wir den Lord mit 2 Meeles an den Beinen gespielt. Der Rest der DDs geht auf Funke und Fragmente. Wenn Zeit dazwischen frei ist, dann gehen die Range-DDs mit auf die Beine. Range-DDs haben jeder nen Bein zugeteilt bekommen. In der Regel sind wir entweder vorm Enrage oder kurz im Enrage alle verreckt, weil die Stacks der Vulkane und Co. einfach zu viel Schaden gemacht hat. Der Lord lief immer sehr bescheiden was die Steuerung angeht über den Campus und somit war das Vulkanzertreten eine riesen Lotterie.
Gestern aber dann einfach mal die Zuordnung der DDs geändert: drei Rangedds und Tank gehen nur auf die Adds. Vier DDs gehen nur auf die Beine. Obgleich die Vulkane nicht ideal lagen, war die Steuerung tiptop. Die Adds - Funke, Fragmente und Obsidium - wurden in Windeseile umgehauen. Besser hätte es nicht laufen können. 
Hab mich bei meiner Truppe gestern erstmal entschuldigt, denn scheinbar hat die minimale Taktik-Änderung den Erfolg gebracht. Und da muss man sich als Raidleiter den Schuh anziehen, wenn man Abend für Abend die scheinbar falsche Taktik spielt (auch wenn diese nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen war...). Wortwörtlich beim Lord nun gerade noch die Kurve bekommen ^^

Baleroc HC: warum sind in den Rankings Priester bei diesem Boss scheinbar so OP? Hab irgendwas von schnellerem Buff-Aufbau gehört... hat da jemand nähere Infos?


----------



## Greifwin (12. Oktober 2011)

Zu Baleroc HC: Damageanforderung ist mit 6 DD´s circa 25k bis 26k DPS. Mit 7 DD´s dementsprechend weniger.


----------



## Problembeere (12. Oktober 2011)

Snee, der schnellere Buffaufbau funktioniert so:

Ein Schattenpriester nimmt den ersten Splitter komplett alleine mit Dispersion. Beide Heiler holzen mit KR/Hero in den rein was geht, sonst kippt er um, dadurch steigen aber die Stacks extrem schnell. Insgesamt gibt es 25 Stacks, ich weiß jetzt leider nicht genau, wann unser Shadow Dispersion zündet, aber besser früher zünden als zu sterben. Zur Not muss er halt raus, bevor der Splitter ganz durch ist und ein anderer für die letzten 4 noch rein, das sollte ja dann kein Problem zu heilen sein.

Für die Heiler ändert sich eigentlich nichts, bei uns ist einer komplett auf dem Splitter, der andere macht am Anfang noch für nen Moment den Tank, bis der ein paar Stacks hat und der Splitter für einen zu schwer zu heilen wird. Dann kommt die Ansage 'letzter Heal', der Tank zieht CDs, der Tankheal switcht ebenfalls auf den Splitter und es wird Kr gezündet.


----------



## Snee (12. Oktober 2011)

Spielt ihr es mit einem Tank und zwei Heilern?

Also zum Start des Kampfes nimmt also den ersten Splitter der Shadow alleine. Einer von zwei Heilern ist direkt auf ihm drauf... der andere Heiler heilt zunächst den Tank und wechselt dann ebenfalls mit auf den Shadow was die Heilung angeht. Soweit so gut. Aber wie gehts dann von der Rota her weiter? Der Heiler, der den Shadow von Anfang an geheilt hat geht bei Erscheinen des 2ten Splitter voll auf den Tank? Den zweiten Splitter teilen sich dann 2 DDs und werden komplett von Heiler Nr. 2 geheilt? Danach wechseln die Heiler und der Shadow nimmt wieder einen Splitter alleine oder ist Dispersion noch nicht rdy bzw. müssen es nun wirklich 2 DDs den dritten Splitter machen, damit DDs und Tank heilbar bleiben?

Wenn man den ersten, dritten, fünften Splitter immer durch nen Shadow alleine machen kann (wir haben 2 Shadows), dann würd es doch vermutlich sehr einfach werden... oder geht es dann mit der Heilung des Shadows UND Tanks im Verlauf des Kampfes nicht mehr aus?


----------



## Problembeere (12. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eine gute Frage, denn wir haben nur einen Shadow.

Grundsätzlich spielen wir mit 2 Heilern und 1 Tank und machen die Rota genau wie du sagtest. Beim dritten Splitter geht sich Dispersion noch nicht aus und auch danach kann man sich nicht zu 100% darauf verlassen, dass der Priest wieder einen Splitter nehmen kann, weil es auch von Glück und Unglück mit Countdown abhängt. Ob die Heilung dann reichen würde weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber es sollte danach auch mit 2 Leuten pro Splitter kein Problem darstellen, alles zu heilen, da man vom Anfang ja schon mit den Buffs im Vorraus ist

Das Problem mit Countdown ist nämlich, dass selbst wenn der Priest nicht betroffen ist, aber der Heiler, der 50% weniger Heilung wirken kann und der Priest dadurch sterben würde.


----------



## Dexis (12. Oktober 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Ziemlich eingeschlafen hier, raidet keiner mehr seit den nerfs oder sind die nun so einfach, dass keiner mehr probleme hat? ^^


Jo, ich habe das Raiden zeitlich bedingt (wg. Arbeitszeiten) komplett einstellen müssen, war in den letzten acht Wochen nur ein einziges Mal in den Feuerlanden unterwegs. Finde ich aber gut, dass man hier manch bekannte Schreiberlinge immer mal wieder zu Gesicht bekommt^^


----------



## Snee (13. Oktober 2011)

@Problembeere:
Bei zwei Heilern und einem Tank klingt es für mich bzw unsere Gruppe dann doch durchaus schaffbar ^^ Haben ihn aber gestern flott auf nonhero gemacht, da wieder Stammpersonal gefehlt hat. Bei unseren damaligen ersten Gehversuchen haben wir es mit einem Tank und drei Heilern gemacht. Aber es fehlte eindeutig an Schaden bzw. war das Splittermanagement ein extremes Chaos. 
Nächste ID sind dann Torwächter und Spinne auch auf HC fällig. Wollen am Sonntag nochmal der guten alten Bastion einen Besuch abstatten. Valiona scheint sich ja inzwischen vollends wie im normalen Modus runterspielen zu lassen. Und Das DPS-Rennen gegen Chogall sollte hoffentlich nun auch kein Problem mehr sein. Ich hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass ich noch vor der Drachenseele das Trinket von Sinestra in Händen halten darf :-) 

Daher in optimistischer voraussicht: hat jemand detaillierte "Informationen" bzw. hilfreiche Tipps zum Sinestra-Kampf parat?


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. Oktober 2011)

Wir machen Baloroc HC inzwischen mit 3 Heilern und einem Tank. Und es geht verdammt gut, außer wenn alle 3 Heiler gleichzeitig den Debuff bekommen, so wie gestern im ersten Try... *seufz*

Die Aufteilung der Heiler wie folgt:
1. Heiler heilt den Tank die erste komplette Qualphase und danach immer die Qualopfer mit kleinen schnellen Zaubern und switcht bei der Klinge auf den Tank.
2. Heiler heilt den ersten Splitter das Qualopfer (Schattenpriester) mit schnellen kleinen Heilungen und springt dann auf den Tank (hier hat dieser schon ca. 80-100 Stacks)
3. Heiler switcht nach 2 weiteren Splittern auf den Tank und löst den 2. Heiler ab, der dann wieder Stacks aufbauen kann
Bei der dezimierenden Klinge muß der Qualopferheiler aufdrehen und große Heilungen raushauen, da ansonsten die Heilung nicht mehr reicht.
Absprache im TS ganz wichtig, wenn ein Heiler den Debuff bekommt, muß dieser sofort wechseln, sollte er gerade den Tank heilen.

Resultat von gestern bei mir: 34k HPS, Göttliches Licht neuer Critrekord mit 1,2 Mio Heilung und am Ende des Kampfes 221 Stacks.


----------



## Saalia (13. Oktober 2011)

das mit dem shadow machen wir genau so und dem hero am anfang, allerdings haben unsere shadows hierfür das tol barad trinket, dieses wird am anfang gezündet und anschließend mit dispersion der rest des splitters überbrückt. klappt wunderbar...


----------



## Waldman (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo :-)

Wir sind Nachzügler und beginnen nun auch die heroischen Bosskämpfe, dabei konnten wir gestern Shannox bezwingen. Als zweiten Boss wollten wir Hirschhaupt machen, hierbei sei gefragt, ob die Wahl ok ist, oder man besser einen anderen Boss vorzieht? 

Des Weiteren hätte ich zu Hirschhaupt ein paar Fragen.

- Kann es sein, dass im Phasenwechsel zur Katze der Boss einen Aggroreset hat? Es ist uns gestern hin und wieder passiert, dass sowohl Hirschhaupt als auch seine Abbilder plötzlich andere Leute fokussiert haben. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das verbuggt war, so hatten wir beim ersten Pull (durch Jäger) auch das Phänomen, dass Hirschhaupt auf dem Weg zum Tank plötzlich auf den Magier losging, obwohl der nichts gemacht hatte ... Nunja, ist es korrekt, dass die Abbilder vom Tank neu angetankt werden müssen und sie sich anders verhalten als auf nhc, wo sie automatisch auf den Tank gehen?

- Macht es wirklich Sinn den Tank und Melee eine Flammenkugel übernehmen zu lassen? Das ziehen zur Kugel kostet schon Zeit, der Tank ist damit beschäftigt die Katzen an sich zu binden und ich als Melee konnte oftmals keinen Schaden machen, weil die Positionierung schlecht war. Oder wäre es ratsamer die beiden Spieler zur Kugel zu schicken, die sich am nächsten zu ihr befinden? Hinzu kommt noch, dass wenn ich keinen Schaden machen kann, die Abbilder nicht down gehen ...

- Ansonsten haben wir verschiedene Varianten versucht, mit Paladintank und Wächter (1 Sichel), nachdem der aber auch trotz Wächter einmal draufging, haben wir uns für die 0-7 Variante entschieden, was wesentlich besser verlief.

- Ansonsten lasse ich die Leute in der Skorpionphase 2 Sekunden vor der Sichel auseinander laufen, das klappt eigentlich sehr gut und 2 Sekunden vor dem 7. Sprung zusammenlaufen. Wir spielen übriegens mit 3 Heilern. Habt ihr noch Ratschläge oder Tipps? Ich habe den Thread gelesen, aber es gibt viele Ansätze zu dem Boss...

WoL

lg


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (31. Oktober 2011)

Da wir den vor 2-3 Wochen auch frisch gelegt haben, hier meine Erfahrungen und Tipps:

1. Spielt mit 2 Heilern. Der Schaden der reinkommt ist moderat und durch den Buff kann ein Heiler eigentlich immer voll heilen. Ein Heiler auf jede Seite und gut ist.
2. Nehmt die 0-7 Variante. Wir sind immer bei 80 Energie vom Skorpion auseinander gelaufen
3. Das mit dem Tank und Melee zu einer Kugel hat bei unser hervorragend geklappt. Zuvor hatten wir DDs und Heiler eingeteilt, aber das ging sich bei weitem nicht aus. Euer Tank sollte auch nicht losstürmen und so solltest du als Melee keine Probleme haben, besonders dauert es ja nen Stück, bis das 1. Add kommt. Unser Krieger DD ist z.B. schon mal zur Kugel vorgesprungen, dann kam Tank zum wechseln und so lief die Sache flüssig ab.
4. Die Taktik mit 1-7 find ich persönlich doof, weil du so schnell den Buff auf Majo erhöhst. Daher haben wir gleich mit der Katze angefangen, so brauch er schonmal nen gutes Stück, bevor er seinen 1. Buff bekommt (Der Buff, den er bei jeder Transformation stackt)


----------



## Waldman (31. Oktober 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Da wir den vor 2-3 Wochen auch frisch gelegt haben, hier meine Erfahrungen und Tipps:
> 
> 1. Spielt mit 2 Heilern. Der Schaden der reinkommt ist moderat und durch den Buff kann ein Heiler eigentlich immer voll heilen. Ein Heiler auf jede Seite und gut ist.
> 2. Nehmt die 0-7 Variante. Wir sind immer bei 80 Energie vom Skorpion auseinander gelaufen
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung und deine Tipps, was mich aber noch interessieren würde ist, was mit den Adds und der Aggro ist? Verhält sich das auf hc anders als auf nhc?

lg


----------



## Kyrador (30. November 2011)

Wenn man glaubt, die Firelands könnten nicht weiter generft werden... falsch gedacht! Raggi hc P4 wurde insofern generft, dass er seine "Ich töte alles, sobald es zu sehr geknubbelt steht"-Fähigkeit ersatzlos gestrichen wurde. Macht P4 so simpel, man glaubt es kaum. Da mag man den Realm First gar nicht richtig feiern


----------



## Michithekiller (2. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

jemand schon die neuen Hc´s aufn PTR usw begutachtet? Habe bisher gehört das die ersten 4 nicht sooooo schwer sein sollen, ich spreche jetzt vom 10er.

Morchok: Klar teilt sich bei 90% und sein "Ebenbild" hat die selben Fähigkeiten nur sie kommen versetzt ...
Zon´ozz: Diverse Add´s in der "schwarzen Phase" und Debuff denke ich außerhalb der Gruppe dispellen ...
Yor´shaj: kommen anstatt 3 immer 4 Blobb´s und "das wars" es glaube


----------



## Kyrador (2. Dezember 2011)

Also, von dem, was sich im Dungeon Compendium herauslesen läßt, würde ich Morchok und Hagara als erstes im hc angehen... kann aber sein, dass ich gerade bei Hagara die zwei Änderungen unterschätze...


----------



## Michithekiller (3. Dezember 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Also, von dem, was sich im Dungeon Compendium herauslesen läßt, würde ich Morchok und Hagara als erstes im hc angehen... kann aber sein, dass ich gerade bei Hagara die zwei Änderungen unterschätze...



Hagara, sind 2 sachen zum Dispellen, Sturmsäulen, Wässerige Druchtränkung und das mit dem Strahl das der Frostschaden erhöht wird wenn ich nichts übersehen habe. Mit den Strahlen 2er Teams bilden und abwechselt rein gehen oder so ähnlich rest naja mal sehen.


----------



## JohnRoe (5. Dezember 2011)

Also ich denk mal wir werden Yorsahj als ersten im HC Tryen, Mor´chok is glaub ich gar nicht so einfach aber ich kann mich auch täuschen aber 2x die Fähigkeiten nur zeitverstetzt könnte schon ein Hammer sein im Gegensatz zum Normalmode.

Hagara, wie oben geschrieben 2x dispellen bei den Eislanzen wechseln und die Sturmsäule nuken.

Echt schwer was man da als erstes versuchen sollte :>


----------



## Kyrador (5. Dezember 2011)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> Also ich denk mal wir werden Yorsahj als ersten im HC Tryen, Mor´chok is glaub ich gar nicht so einfach aber ich kann mich auch täuschen aber 2x die Fähigkeiten nur zeitverstetzt könnte schon ein Hammer sein im Gegensatz zum Normalmode.



Soweit ich das gelesen habe, soll die Taktik für Morchok recht simpel sein. Du machst einfach zwei 5er Gruppen, die jede ihren eigenen Boss erledigt. Da es den Rüstungsdebuff nicht gibt, ist schließlich kein abspotten nötig.
Die beiden Gruppen müssen halt nur ausreichend weit auseinanderstehen, damit das Stampfen vom entsprechenden Boss immer nur richtige Gruppe trifft.


----------



## JohnRoe (5. Dezember 2011)

Hmm stimmt da es den Tankdebuff nicht gibt wär Morchock auf ne Überlegung wert.

Teilen sich die 2 dann einen HP Pool? Hab ein Video gesehen da hat einer 20 Mio gehabt aber das wär ja bisl wenig glaub ich ...


----------



## Kyrador (6. Dezember 2011)

Genau weiß ich es erst morgen abend  aber ich denke, die teilen sich nen HP-Pool (sonst könnte man den Kampf ja recht einfach gestalten, indem man einen der beiden mit HT umhaut und dann wäre der Kampf ja völlig trivialisiert)...
Unser RL will den Kampf übrigens mit vier Heilern machen, denn ein DPS-Race ist der Kampf ganz sicher nicht... du brauchst halt nur einen DD, der bei jedem Stomp einen CD zündet, denn sonst hauen ihn die 200k Schaden selbst mit Rüstung aus den Socken...


----------



## Saalia (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Wollte mich auch mal wieder zu wort melden, da ich ja eigentlich schon länger nicht mehr 10er raide, aber die leute alle sehr nett und fähig sind :-) 

Firelands status 7/7hc, leider erst mit olololnerf für p4, vorher paar trys unter 10%

Dragonsoul ist auch leer, und heute abend kommen endlich die heros :-) 

Der nonhero content war aber eher langweilig muss ich sagen...


----------



## Michithekiller (8. Dezember 2011)

Morchock war nach ein wenig Testen dann doch einfach, 2 Camps wie gesagt a 5 Leuten ... im ersten Camp hatte ich ein Schild und normales Fury Gear an und war halt der wo mit dem Tank die Stampfen abfänge, auf der anderen Seite war es ein Schurke. Rest hat sich vom Stampfen fern gehalten.

Die nächsten 2 machen aber probleme, Blubb Boss muss man sehen eher kurz getryt aber der Ping-Pong Boss ... die Adds in der "schwarzen" Phase wie soll das gehen, nach der schwarzen Phase killen geht wohl auch nicht so und zu allem überfluss der hat noch 90 Mille Life Oo 

p.s. mir ist nur die reihenfolge welche Blubbs man töten soll unklar ...


----------



## JohnRoe (8. Dezember 2011)

Also auch bei uns ging Morchock relativ fix down.

Aber die beiden danach sind echt ne harte Nuss. Zon´ozz kannst mMn im Moment total vergessen mit den Adds und fast 90 Mio Life.

Da kommt mir Yor´sahj etwas einfacher vor haben nur wenige Trys gemacht und die dann auf Normal umgeklatscht aber ich glaub fast das man bei dem im HC ne andere Prio hat also das man Purple nicht immer töten sollte.

Evtl. hat da ja schon jemand Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## Michithekiller (8. Dezember 2011)

Also dem Blood Legion Video nach wird Lila garnicht getötet ... meist ist Grün Killen angesagt. Zonozz ist es halt so das du ziemlich hoch stecken musst, er verliert ja nicht alle Stack heißt du machst dann immer mehr DPS und dann fallen auch die Add´s denke Augen Killen und Klaue natürlich Tanken und Killen.


----------



## JohnRoe (8. Dezember 2011)

Naja wir farmen am Sonntag DS fertig auf Normal und werden dann kommenden Mittwoch Yor´sahj versuchen ich glaub fast der is eher in Reichweite als Zon´ozz aber kann mich da auch täuschen^^


----------



## Michithekiller (8. Dezember 2011)

Also die beiden Bosse gehen garnicht ... schauen am Samstag mal Hargara.


----------



## xRf (9. Dezember 2011)

Hargara geht noch viel weniger ):


----------



## Michithekiller (9. Dezember 2011)

ka wasn an dem so schlimm? Ultraxion is vieleicht auch was, Raid Dps und heal sollten wir hinbekommen alles andere sieht man dann ... nur Blubb Boss und Zonozz da geht nix und weiß nimma was wir groß falsch machen


----------



## xRf (9. Dezember 2011)

Lila blubb töten (-;

Hargara 4x2.5mio Frost-Splitter töten + laufen = klappt bei uns nicht.
Also weder das Töten noch das Laufen >.<


----------



## Michithekiller (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja Lila blobb töten, Klasse meinste das hätte man nicht gemacht ... und wenn knuddeln und auf ranged stehen kommen? dann beten und auf bessere Tage hoffen? 

Haben viel probiert nur ka irgendwas hat uns immer zerfetzt, brauche echt mal was von jeden wo alles drin steht wie man sich verhalten muss wenn xy kommt usw, so en Guide also am besten.


----------



## JohnRoe (11. Dezember 2011)

Lila sollte man im HC nicht töten, dann lieber grün und die Phase mit CD´s überbrücken.


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Dezember 2011)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> Lila sollte man im HC nicht töten, dann lieber grün und die Phase mit CD´s überbrücken.




So sieht es in der Theorie aus ja, nur was machste wenn 2-3 mal Lila kommt, wieviele CD´s haste dann noch ... also der Boss ist sehr viel glück ka ob Zon´ozz nicht besser ist aber die Add´s wo da in der schwarzenphase kommen und dann die nötigen DPS aufn Boss bringen uff glaube wird auch hart.


----------



## Kyrador (12. Dezember 2011)

Also, bei Yor´sahj tötet man in den seltensten Fällen den lilanen Blub... da ist halt cleveres Heilen angesagt bzw. Cooldowns nutzen 
Hagara ist übrigens ziemlich beschissen eingestellt, da Druiden und Todesritter aufgrund er Mechanik ihrer Tank-Fähigkeiten einen riesen Vorteil haben... den Focused Assault kann man nämlich wieder ausweichen, parieren noch blocken


----------



## Saalia (15. Dezember 2011)

Erste hardmode woche rum. Ins gras gebissen haben morchok und hagara.. Hara kann man bequem mit einem tank spielen und bei forced einfach kurz wegspotten.


----------



## Michithekiller (30. Dezember 2011)

Morchock, Yor´sahj und Ultraxion liegen ... was jetzt Zon´ozz oder Hagara?

Jemand ein paar Tips was das leben leichter macht? bzw geht bei Hagara noch das man sich unter die Kubbel stellt und einfach gegenheilt?

Tank´s: Dudu, Pala der Pala hat den DD spec
Heiler: Schami, Pala, Dudu der Schami kann notfalls DD machen
Ranged: Hunter, Mage, Eule
Meele: Schurke, Waffen Warri


----------



## Figetftw! (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich finde Hagara einfacher, kann aber nur für den 25er sprechen.... Aber Zon'ozz ist jetzt auch alles andere als unbesiegbar :>

Hier hab ich 2 Videos in der man die Taktik eingentlich ganz gut nachvollziehen kann, aus der Sicht eines MS Warri 

Hagara: http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=205467


Warlord Zon'ozz: http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=205391


----------



## Michithekiller (5. Januar 2012)

Also das Zon´ozz Video hilft mir eigentlich nischt weil man nicht so wirklich sehen kann was neben dem Warri so passiert. Derzeit haben wir das problem das nach der Schwarzen Phase noch 1-2 Add´s leben dazu muss ich sagen spielen es derzeit mit 3 Meele´s was denke ich supoptimal ist. Desweiteren klappt es nicht wieder auf ausgangs Position zu gehen aber wirklich 10er Guide´s habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.


----------



## Michithekiller (16. Januar 2012)

Finde es blöd das der Fred wohl tot ist, zu FL "Zeiten" war das anders ... jemand Tips/Guide auf Deutsch am besten zum Luftschiff Fight.

Taktik werden wir so machen mit 4 Camp´s in jeder "Ecke" eins die sich mit den Void´s ablösen und der Mage nimmt die "großen" Solo, sowas in der art.


----------



## Kyrador (16. Januar 2012)

Da wir erst bei 3/8 sind (Morchok, Yor'shaj und Ultraxion), kann ich dir leider keine Tipps geben. Leider hat sich unsere Gruppenkonstellation mal wieder geändert, u.a. hat unser erster Stabträger einfach mal seinen Account verkauft


----------



## Michithekiller (18. Januar 2012)

Unsere Legendary Eule hört im Februar auch auf erstmal .... naja ob jetzt 3/8 ist sdoch Wurst vor paar Monaten wer mehr los da haben einige hier geschrieben und sich geholfen und jetzt siehste nüscht mehr :-/


----------



## Kyrador (19. Januar 2012)

Tja, da Blizzard sowohl NM als auch HM jetzt progressiv leichter machen will... wird man wohl am Ende der Erweiterung sehr viele Gilden mit 8/8 HM sehen?


----------



## Michithekiller (19. Januar 2012)

Ja am 31.01 kommt en Buff wie damals bei ICC, ich finde es zu früh für Nerf´s, klar den Buff kann man wegklicken aber wer macht das schon das einen dann andere Gilden überholen die das nicht machen ...


----------



## Virikas (19. Januar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Tja, da Blizzard sowohl NM als auch HM jetzt progressiv leichter machen will... wird man wohl am Ende der Erweiterung sehr viele Gilden mit 8/8 HM sehen?



Wie viele Gilden haben LK HM gelegt, obwohl der 30% Buff am Schluss aktiv war?
Beim LK waren in P1 die Schattenfallen eins der Hauptprobleme. Bei Onehits durch die Dinger bringt dir kein Buff der Welt etwas. In der Frostmourne Phase in P4 war das Movement und die Schadensvermeidung das Hauptthema, was ebenfalls durch den erhöhten Livepool lediglich etwas gemildert wurde. 
Und der Klassiker: Defile kann man auch mit 30% Buff nicht gegenheilen 
Denke ähnlich wird jetzt auch wieder werden. Wer bei Madness das Schrapnell verpeilt, bei Zonozz fröhlich mit störenden Schatten in der Gruppe explodiert oder bei Blackthorn die Wirbelchen ignoriert wird auch von einem 100% Nerf (!!) auf Boss HP und Bossschaden nicht viel reissen.




Michithekiller schrieb:


> Ja am 31.01 kommt en Buff wie damals bei ICC, ich finde es zu früh für Nerf´s, klar den Buff kann man wegklicken aber wer macht das schon das einen dann andere Gilden überholen die das nicht machen ...



Es komtm ein Nerf Boss HP und ausgeteilten Schaden. Kein Buff auf die Spieler. Ist ein winziger aber wichtiger Unterschied 
Und weggeklickt haben wir den Buff damals zu ICC Zeiten in der Tat. Einfach weil wir es wollten und konnten. Da waren wir aber keine Ausnahme mit, sondern da waren einige bei, die das so gehalten haben. Hat zwar ohne Buff dann nicht mehr für LK HC gereicht (waren wir wohl doch zu schlecht zu), aber alles andere lag ungenerft (Sindragosa halt dann erst nach > 60 Tries, was aber so viel ja nicht ist).

Und BTT:
Wir werden wohl nächste ID mit den HM anfangen. Erstmal klein bei Morchok..
Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich 
- 2 Tanks brauche (logisch)
- 2 Abfänger, die den doppelten Schaden mit eigenen CDs abfangen können
brauche und dann im Prinzip den Raid in 2 Gruppen teile und jeder macht "seinen" Boss?

Wer kommt hier neben Schurken mit Finte als Abfänger noch in Frage?
Magier (1. Eisblock, zweiten kauterisieren) ?
Shadow (Dispersion und dann?)
Hexer (Glyphed Soullink)?
Retri/Holypala (Glyphed Göttlicher Schutz und/oder Bubble)?
Krieger mit Schild und Schildwall?
Wer bzw. was noch?

Nach Morchok war meine zweite Idee dann hagara zu machen. Liesst sich "technisch" im Dungeonkompendium am zweiteinfachsten. Korrekt, oder würdet ihr was anderes empfehlen?


----------



## Kyrador (19. Januar 2012)

Erstmal zu Morchok: du musst bedenken, dass das Stampfen durch Rüstung reduziert wird. Insofern sind Platten-DD oder Heilig-Paladine am besten für das Abfangen geeignet. Bei uns macht es meist ein Vergelter sowie ein Schurke. Zur Not kann ein DD auch einfach etwas PvP-Ausrüstung für mehr Leben tragen, der Enrage ist bei dem Kerl das kleinste Problem...

Hagara ist im 10er ne Qual... wenn ihr sehr gute DPS habt, ist Ultraxion eine gute Wahl als zweiter Boss, ansonsten ist eigentlich Yor'shaj der naheliegenste zweite Boss.


----------



## Virikas (19. Januar 2012)

Durch Rüstung reduziert ist klar. Aber ich ging jetzt mal von aus, dass 300k Schaden selsbt mit verminderter Rüstung nicht ohne CD nehmbar sind. 
Schurke+Finte ist klar
Beim zweiten blieben uns:
- Mage
- Restodruide
- Holypriest (hey ich hab die Innerer Wille Glpyhe und ganz viel Rüstung )
- Holypala
- Unholy DK
- Hunter (wohl eher blöd wegen Mindestrange)
- Ele Schami
- VS Schami
Reicht beim (VS) Schami ggf. das Steinklaue Totem im Wechsel mit Schamanistische Wut?

Tendenziell würde ich hier dann wohl zu Holypala + Schurke tendieren, oder?

Sehr gute DPS ist alledings nicht soooo wirklich vorhanden (spielt man den im HM auch mit 2 Heilern?). 
Im letzten NH Kill lagen die DDs zwischen 25 und 33k bei 195k Raid DPS. Sehe ich jetzt nicht als wirklich weltbewegend guten Schaden


----------



## Michithekiller (19. Januar 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Es komtm ein Nerf Boss HP und ausgeteilten Schaden. Kein Buff auf die Spieler. Ist ein winziger aber wichtiger Unterschied
> Und weggeklickt haben wir den Buff damals zu ICC Zeiten in der Tat. Einfach weil wir es wollten und konnten. Da waren wir aber keine Ausnahme mit, sondern da waren einige bei, die das so gehalten haben. Hat zwar ohne Buff dann nicht mehr für LK HC gereicht (waren wir wohl doch zu schlecht zu), aber alles andere lag ungenerft (Sindragosa halt dann erst nach > 60 Tries, was aber so viel ja nicht ist).



Ach nee echt? War halt falsch ausgedrückt -.- ... das es kein DMG für uns geht sondern Stück für Stück reduzierung vom DMG usw ... aber auch in % schritten wie zu ICC.




Langsuir schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl nächste ID mit den HM anfangen. Erstmal klein bei Morchok..
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich
> - 2 Tanks brauche (logisch)
> - 2 Abfänger, die den doppelten Schaden mit eigenen CDs abfangen können
> ...



Schau dir mal das Video von uns an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBjRzlPLK0Y Ich und unser Rogue fangen den extra DMG ab, er mit Finte glaube und ich brauche nichts zünden. Wichtig das der rest von den 2 Gruppen immer in Stampfen reichweite stehen und dann erst zum Kristall gehen.

Wir haben danach Ultraxion gemacht, da sind 34K Dps von jedem gefordert und am besten Tank 4er Boni vom Dudu. Hagara kannste auch gut hier sehen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LitkePRG9wU&feature=related Boss ist nicht schwer, umso mehr Ranged DD´s umso einfach die Eisphasen, die sind für mich der Knackpunkt im den Fight wenn die klappen liegt er auch.


----------



## Michithekiller (30. Januar 2012)

irgendwer an Schiff Hc dran oder Down? Bräuchte ein wenig Rat.


----------



## Figetftw! (30. Januar 2012)

Wo hackts denn?


----------



## Michithekiller (31. Januar 2012)

Also, wir spielen derzeit aufn deck mit 4 Camp´s a 2 Leuten Tanks sind aussenvor. Erste große Void nimmt der Mage und der rest schaut das er so gut wie möglich die kleinen abfängt, nur die sache ist gibt es einen Wert xy wieviele kleine man abfangen muss? Wenn halt dann das Feuer kommt is viel durcheinander und hab ka wie man das abstellen soll aber kommt sicher mit den trys.

Wir spielen es mit 2 Tank´s, 2 Heilern, 2 Meele rest Ranged DD´s problem hierbei ist aber der DD der normal Heiler ist macht halt kaum DMG nur ansonsten habe ich das gefühl das DMG fehlt auf die Drachen. Andere sache ist die ob er mit 2 Heilern geht weil vieles was ich sehe 3 Heilern verwendet werden.

Die Video´s auf Youtube sind auch nur bedingt ne hilfe weil sie es halt ähnlich machen und 10er Guides is so ne sache, Log´s uppe ich von nächster ID dann vieleicht erkennt man was was nur falsch sein könnte.


----------



## Kyrador (31. Januar 2012)

Leider kann ich weiterhin keine Tipps geben. Wir müssen mittlerweile froh sein, wenn wir zu einem Raidtermin zehn Leute zusammenhaben, wobei das dann meist auf 2 Tanks, 4 Heiler und 4 DD hinausläuft... natürlich ideal, wenn man eigentlich mit 1/2/7 spielen sollte

Insofern bin ich ganz froh, dass wir gestern die 3/8 HM wieder bestätigen konnten... mehr packen wir wohl erst, wenn der zweite Nerf da ist, denn bei Zon'ozz zerlegt es uns aktuell meist direkt nach der ersten schwarzen Phase (wenn wir überhaupt soweit kommen). Was ne Idee wäre, vll. mal Hagara auszuprobieren...


----------



## Michithekiller (31. Januar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Leider kann ich weiterhin keine Tipps geben. Wir müssen mittlerweile froh sein, wenn wir zu einem Raidtermin zehn Leute zusammenhaben, wobei das dann meist auf 2 Tanks, 4 Heiler und 4 DD hinausläuft... natürlich ideal, wenn man eigentlich mit 1/2/7 spielen sollte
> 
> Insofern bin ich ganz froh, dass wir gestern die 3/8 HM wieder bestätigen konnten... mehr packen wir wohl erst, wenn der zweite Nerf da ist, denn bei Zon'ozz zerlegt es uns aktuell meist direkt nach der ersten schwarzen Phase (wenn wir überhaupt soweit kommen). Was ne Idee wäre, vll. mal Hagara auszuprobieren...




Zon´ozz mit wievielen Meele´s? Wir haben ihn halt mit 3 Meele´s spielen müssen was ihn unnötig schwer macht. Hagara kann ich nur sagen schaut euch unser Video an und versucht es so zu spielen.


----------



## Kyrador (31. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich den gestrigen Abend als Referenz nehme...
1x Paladin-Tank, 1x Krieger-Tank (mit Second DD), 1x Baum, 1x Resto (moi, mit miserabler Ele-Performance von 22k DPS bei Yor'sahj), 1x Holy (der schon immer Shadow spielen muss, weil man eigentlich nur bei Morchok vier Heiler braucht), 1x Paladin-Heiler (mit Second DD), 1x Feuermagier, 1x Hexer, 1x Jäger, 1x Schurke

Ich finds ja erstaunlich, dass wir Ultraxion gestern im HM gepackt haben...


----------



## Kyrador (2. Februar 2012)

Der 5% Debuff auf die Bosse macht schon nen Unterschied...
Am ersten Abend bei Zon'ozz kein Land gesehen (spätestens bei Beginn der zweiten normalen Phase gewiped), gestern dann im vierten (?) Versuch umgeboxt... okay, wir waren am Ende alle tot, aber das Boss auch *grins*


----------



## Michithekiller (2. Februar 2012)

Dann gz an euch  Finde den Nerf zwar nicht gut aber kanns auch nicht ändern. Wir haben halt Zon´ozz mit 3 Meele´s spielen müssen und es ist schon extrem was da so rein kommt wenn du außen rumrennst, wie der Nerf am ende ausfällt wäre interessant aber hatten gestern kein Raid weil Teilweise Leute 2-4Gb laden mussten und das nicht bis zum Raid geschafft haben.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich Blackhorn jetzt spielen lässt ob man was merkt von diesen 5%.


----------



## Kyrador (2. Februar 2012)

Danke  naja, man merkt den Nerf schon deutlich. Erstmal ist der Schaden durch die Kugel und die Tentakel geringer und ausserdem fallen sie schneller um... was die schwarze Phase quasi doppelt vereinfacht. Ausserdem waren wir beim Kill schon im Enrage. Hagara wird uns sicher noch Nerven kosten, die ist ja im 10er schon ne ganz andere Hausnummer als im 25er...


----------



## Michithekiller (2. Februar 2012)

Unser Kill Video ansehen  am besten nur einen einteilen der in der Eisphase Dispellt der auch im Auge hat wer in der Kubbel steht und ansagen. Wenns nicht klappen sollten müsster es halt in der Mitte gegenheilen aber das geht gut ins Mana mit 3 Heiler, hab gelesen viele machen es mit 4 Heilern aber da denke ich kannst kaum Meele´s mitnhemen.


----------



## Kyrador (3. Februar 2012)

Wir haben gestern einige Versuche gemacht, die doch einen deutlichen Fortschritt aufgezeigt haben...

Massnahme 1) Pala-Tank gegen Druiden-Tank getauscht (erspart lästiges Abspotten durch einen anderen Spieler)
Massnahme 2) Schamane (ich) so platziert, dass Hagara immer das zerschmetternde Eis auf mich wirkt und ich jedes zweite davon mit meinen Totem abfangen kann
Massnahme 3) Beide Pala-Heiler bei Frost in die Kuppel gestellt und ich als Schamane ausserhalb, der nur dispelled

Wir haben einmal zwei Spezialphasen durchgestanden, dann hats leider einen Spieler mit dem Eisgrab zerlegt (und wir wären ohnehin im Enrage gelandet).

Nächste Woche auf der Basis weiterüben, dann sieht es gut aus mit einem Kill


----------



## Kyrador (9. Februar 2012)

So, mal ne Frage zu Hagara...

Wir haben zwei Probleme bei der Blitzphase:
1) Es passiert öfter mal, dass die Blitze von einem Spieler nicht weiter überspringen. Wie kommt das? Ist das ein Bug oder hat das einen anderen Hintergrund?
2) Allgemein stirbt fast immer wenigstens ein Spieler in der Blitzphase. Wie kann man das sinnvoll verhindern? Z.B. den Krieger-DD dazu animieren, Waffe und Schild anzulegen, in Def-Haltung zu gehen und Schildwall zu zünden? Die beiden Heil-Palas mit Gottesschild die letzten Totems machen oder springt das Blitz bei Spielern mit Immunisierungseffekten nicht über?


----------



## Michithekiller (10. Februar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> So, mal ne Frage zu Hagara...
> 
> Wir haben zwei Probleme bei der Blitzphase:
> 1) Es passiert öfter mal, dass die Blitze von einem Spieler nicht weiter überspringen. Wie kommt das? Ist das ein Bug oder hat das einen anderen Hintergrund?
> 2) Allgemein stirbt fast immer wenigstens ein Spieler in der Blitzphase. Wie kann man das sinnvoll verhindern? Z.B. den Krieger-DD dazu animieren, Waffe und Schild anzulegen, in Def-Haltung zu gehen und Schildwall zu zünden? Die beiden Heil-Palas mit Gottesschild die letzten Totems machen oder springt das Blitz bei Spielern mit Immunisierungseffekten nicht über?




Bei uns machen das ein Mage+Schurke und Ich (Warri)+ Hunter, eine Gruppe läuft Links und die andere rechts herum. Wer def CD´s hat wie z.b. Schildwall sollte ihn Zünden bzw Heiler müssen halt trotzdem auf die Leute achten. Durchrennen klappt selten, ich stelle mich ziemlich knapp an den Leiter und manchmal dauert es halt en sekündchen bis der Blittz erscheint.

Hier unser Kill Video, vieleicht hilft es ja etwas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LitkePRG9wU


----------



## Kyrador (10. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, aber gestern hat Hagara Staub gefressen


----------



## Michithekiller (10. Februar 2012)

Dann gz


----------



## Kyrador (10. Februar 2012)

Danke  muss sagen, im Vergleich zu den anderen vier HMs bisher den gelungenste... endlich mal nicht nur reine DPS/HPS-Zahlen, sondern auch Ausführung gefragt.


----------



## Michithekiller (22. März 2012)

So nach gut 6 wochen ohne Progress weil der dritte Heiler mit nem guten DD Spec gefehlt hat geht es jetzt an den Rückenfight ... wer nützliche Tips usw? Laut Buffed Guide 2 Heiler, ist das machbar wegen den Debuffs weil bisher habe ich nur gegenteiliges gehört.


Need Help


----------



## Figetftw! (25. März 2012)

Nach den 10 trillionen nerfs kannsz du den encounter ruhig mit 3 heiler spielen.
Versucht genug DMG dabei zu haben um die Sehene in 2 Phasen zu legen (Retris, Rogues &Mages sind dafür top) . Dazu sind auch Use-Trinkets nützlich
Wichtig ist ein Krieger Tank zum Kiten des Bluts und dementsprechend ein Holy Priest für ein Speed Schild.
Schami Totem erleichtern das überleben der Leute mit Debuff bei einer Rolle oder beim Nucular Blast enorm


----------



## Kyrador (12. April 2012)

Madness hc kaputt... was für ein schlechter Kampf  da war Ragnaros wahrhaft episch gegen...


----------



## Figetftw! (12. April 2012)

Eine weise Erkenntnis


----------



## Kyrador (13. April 2012)

Naja, so richtig neu ist die Erkenntnis nicht, dass T13 im HC-Modus wirklich (fast) nur aus großen Zahlen besteht. Es ist wirklich schade, dass Blizzard den Weg von T11 nicht konsequent weitergegangen ist. Die Bosskämpfe dort waren im HC-Modus fordern, eben weil sie nicht reine Schadens/Heilungs-Begegnungen waren.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. April 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schade, dass Blizzard den Weg von T11 nicht konsequent weitergegangen ist. Die Bosskämpfe dort waren im HC-Modus fordern, eben weil sie nicht reine Schadens/Heilungs-Begegnungen waren.


Du meinst das nervige (und meiner Meinung nach künstlich eingebaute) Kicken bei Maloriak oder Halfus? Also ich weiß nicht, wirklich toll spielte sich das auch nicht. Zumindest nicht mit dem Feral, bei dem Schädelstoß satte 25 Energie (also ein Viertel der gesamten Ressource) kostet und somit eh selten bereit war. Und bei Halfus war ein Magier, der sich mit dem 3. Brüllen rausblinzelte und unterbrach fast schon ein Muss. Und eigentlich hieß es mal vor langer Zeit "Bring the Player...". Und bei den heilerabhängigen Kämpfen gefällt mir Yor'sahj hc weit besser als z.B. Chimaeron, der einfach nur nervig war. Yor ist doch recht abwechslungsreich und man muss sich auf etliche Dinge einstellen: mal heilen, mal nicht, mal volle Pulle, mal vorsichtig wegen Stacks, Manamanagement bei der Leere, volles Rohr bei Deutschlandphase usw.

Also zu Madness hc kann ich nix sagen weil wir noch an Schwarzhorn rumbasteln (P1 sitzt noch nicht 100%), aber T11 hat mir bis auf wenige Ausnahmen weder im nhc noch im hc so wirklich was gebracht. Dieser Content war auch der Grund für eine einsetzende Raidmüdigkeit, die bis heute teilweise anhält. Anspruchsvoll ja, aber gut designt? Kann man sich streiten.


----------



## Kyrador (13. April 2012)

"Bring the Player..." hat noch nie für den Hardmode gezählt. Und es war jetzt nicht so, dass T11 nur aus Unterbrechen bestand. Aber ich finde, dass das etwas ist, was zum guten Spielen dazugehört (nicht umsonst ist Unterbrechen von Zaubern in PvP einer der wichtigsten Aspekte). Yor'sahj zählt neben Hagara und Blackhorn für mich zu den gelungenen Hardmodes von T13. Die anderen fünf kannst du in die Tonne treten. Madness ist da der absolute Overkill... die einzige neue Mechanik in P1 besteht in dem Parasiten... ansonsten sind es wirklich nur krank hohe Zahlen (840k Impale, hallo?). Und in P2 kommen alle 5% Adds zum Wegbomben... auch net viel besser.

Wenn ich mir überlege, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen den Normalmodi und den Hardmodi in T11 waren, ist das für den Endkampf des Addons einfach nur armselig...


----------



## Figetftw! (13. April 2012)

Man war halt unter Zeitdruck wegen SwToR


----------



## Michithekiller (21. Dezember 2012)

Mal sehen ob wir hier wieder schwung rein bekommen, Elegon oder Garajal?


----------



## Keashaa (21. Dezember 2012)

Kommt auf eure Gruppe an. Wir haben zuerst Gara'jal gemacht. Da gibts ein paar nette Tricks, die den Kampf "erleichtern" (SdS auf den Tank ist super, um den Schaden einzudämmen, dann da der Boss den Tank fixiert, kann er die Aggro nicht verlieren). Elegon ist schon etwas knackiger, weil man erstmal damit klarkommen muss, dass die Explosion der Adds ohne CD des Abfängers One Hits sind.
Gefühlt würde ich euch Gara'jal empfehlen, denn die Taktik ändert sich (fast) gar nicht.


----------



## Michithekiller (21. Dezember 2012)

Also, erstmal zu dem Setup was wir haben können:

Tank´s: Pala, Warri ggf noch en Warri
Heiler: Diszi, Pala, Schami notfall auch Dudu
DD´s: Warri, Ele, Eule, Shadow, Mage ggf Hunter und noch en Shadow

Zu Garajal habe ich mir schon en bissl was angesehen aber alleine durch die sachen wie das runter gehen einteilen usw ist der Fight doch komplizierter abgesehen davon das die DMG anforderungen doch höher sind. Elegon braucht man eben abfänger für das Add und das war es im Prinzip bis drauf das man mehr Kügelchen machen sollte, die mehr Life haben. Elegon nHc liegt unsere Raid DPS mit einen Twink Hexer der ~98k gefahren ist bei 865k, normal fahren aber alle DD´s 110k+ was sich durch die erhöhte anzahl der Kügelchen auch noch was steigern lassen sollte.

Wir haben jetzt leider bis Elegon gecleart daher bleibt die ID eh nix anderes übrig als ihn mal zu testen.


----------



## Michithekiller (4. Januar 2013)

Thread ist ganz schön eingeschlafen hier :-/

Nach 2 try abenden und ca 30 trys liegt Elegon, hätte auch schon nach 16 liegen können aber hätte hätte Fahrradkette.

Unser Setup:

Tank: Pala, Warri
Heiler: Priest, Pala
DD´s: Rouge, Mage, Warri, Hunter, Eule, Ele

Abfänger für die add´s waren der Mage und der Rouge, jeweils beim zweiten bzw dritten Add hat es dann der Tank abgefangen und mit Handauflegen relativ schnell "befreit" wurden. Wir haben bei den ersten Kügelchen ab der dritten KR gezogen um noch 2 weitere zu schaffen, wenn nix schief geht sollten sogar noch eine mehr gehen. Bei dem zweiten mal Kugel haben wir durch en fail nur 3 gemacht also gesamt 10, wobei sich auch 8 ausgehen bei richtigen DMG.

Ich habe es so gehandhabt das wir nachdem eine Kugel durch ist gleich alle auf die Poller sind das die echt schnell sterben weil zuviele der kleinen adds gleich wipe. Ich der Off Warri, hat mit "durchs Schwert umkommen" und externen CD mit "klingenwirbel" die Adds fast Solo weggebombt. am ende nur noch knubbeln und Raid Cd´s der reihe nach Zünden. 


Der fight erinnert an Alyrazar aus den Feuerlanden, wenn man 2 mal die Phase 1-4 durchgespielt hat liegt er.


Grüße


p.s. next ID Garajal mal sehen was raus kommt


----------



## Keashaa (8. Januar 2013)

Gratulation zum Elegon hc Kill. Wenn ihr den Drachen legt, sollte Gara'jal auch kein Problem sein. Eigentlich ist er im Progress ja vor Elegon anzusiedeln. Freut sich schonmal auf die Spirit Kings, die machen auf hc gut Laune 
Wir konnten gestern endlich Mel'jarak im hc legen. Meine Güte, der hätte schon soviel eher liegen können, aber individuelle Fehler haben uns immer wieder daran gehindert. Jetzt also Zor'lok. Da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf mit doppelter Ring-Power


----------



## Michithekiller (10. Januar 2013)

Danke und euch auch Gz, wir haben gestern Gara´jal auch gelegt, wer die DPS hat sollte mit 3 Heilern spielen dann isses eigentlich sogar am ende realtiv einfach zu heilen.


Vier Könge und Wille lass ich erstmal außen vor denke ich, hab mir mal den Klingenfürst angesehen hat da jemand Tipps zu?

Der Debuff sollte man so oft wie möglich "reinigen" weil 120k ist schon Übel, das mit dem ranziehen sollte kein problem darstellen. Größtes problem sollte der Unsichtbare Stoß sein der halt mal 4,5 Mille macht also denke bei jeden en Def CD und ansonsten?

Ich denke halt er sollte der "einfachste" Hc sein der noch da ist, wenn ich mich irre bitte sagen^^


----------



## Keashaa (10. Januar 2013)

Eure Raidgruppe entspricht weiterhin dem oben genannten? Dann ist es doch gar nicht so schlecht.

Also, die Reihenfolge ist eigentlich recht klar:
-> Tornado
-> DoT
-> Tornado
-> Schlag
-> Tornado
-> DoT
-> Tornado
-> Wirbel

Vor dem DoT wie immer verteilt stehen. Nachdem der DoT verteilt wurde, könnt ihr schon nahe zum Tank (beim Wirbel wird man nämlich zum Boss hingezogen, und je weiter man weg ist, desto länger "fliegt" man, d.h. wenn man ankommt, wirbelt er schon) Der Spieler mit dem DoT sollte nicht zum Unseen Strike laufen (es sei denn, er ist das Ziel, dann gehts nicht anders).
Der Priester sollte unbedingt Disziplin spielen und vor einem Unseen Strike Geisterhülle / Spirit Shell auf dem Raid verteilen (und zwar immer). Das macht den Kampf um so vieles einfacher.
Den DoT kann man mit allen gängigen Effekten, die physische DoTs entfernen, loswerden. Da ihr zwei Paladine habt, solltet ihr beide so skillen lassen, dass sie SdS zweimal nutzen können. SdS sollte aber für die späteren Phasen im Kampf aufgehoben werden, wenn der Boss schon Schadensbuffs hat. Ansonsten sind Stoff-Klassen bevorzugt zu schützen.
Phase 2 wird etwas knackiger bei euch, weil ihr keinen Hexer habt, sonst hätte dieser auf halbem Weg ein Portal stellen können, mit dem die Hälfte des Raids schneller auf die eine Seite kommt. Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr bei 12% acht Spieler schonmal mit dem Rückenwind an der Seite rüberlaufen und ein Heiler plus DD bleiben stehen und hauen den Boss mitsamt der DoTs auf 10%. So dürfte fast der ganze Raid schon direkt beim Boss stehen, wenn er rüberfliegt.
Kampfrausch gleich am Anfang zünden, später ist es nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Virikas (11. Januar 2013)

Bei dem Setup von oben:
>> Tank: Pala, Warri
>> Heiler: Priest, Pala
>> DD´s: Rouge, Mage, Warri, Hunter, Eule, Ele

Dürfte das ranziehen aber nicht soo krass werden.
Warri kann wegspringen (immer ready)
Pala skillen den Richturteil Runspeed (immer ready)
Hunter Rückzug (immer ready)
Schurke Sprint (immer ready)
Eule --> Katze
Ele --> Geisterwolf
Priest --> Body and Soul oder Federn (ich fand federn auch für das Gelaufe hinterher angehmer)

Spirit Shell ist immer ready. Bestes Timing ist bei ~8 Sekunden bis zum Unseen Strike anzufangen (25er allerdings, im 10er könnte es anders besser gehen, da ja nur 2 Gruppen da sind)

Denkt auch dran, dass ihr ggf. Unseen Strike komplett rausnehmen könnt (2*Bubble, 1* Kauterisieren, 1*Abschreckung, Painsup könnte(!) im 10er auch gehen), wenn der anvisierte das rechtzeitig checkt und die Gruppe weit genug von dem weg geht.

Platz ist im 10er da mehr als genug für Tornados, also nutzt den auch und geht lieber früher eine Parkposi weiter als später.


----------



## Keashaa (11. Januar 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Denkt auch dran, dass ihr ggf. Unseen Strike komplett rausnehmen könnt (2*Bubble, 1* Kauterisieren, 1*Abschreckung, Painsup könnte(!) im 10er auch gehen), wenn der anvisierte das rechtzeitig checkt und die Gruppe weit genug von dem weg geht.



Es wäre mir neu, dass eine der Fähigkeiten in irgendeiner Art beim Unseen Strike funktioniert (ich glaube, maximal Kauterisieren klappt).


----------



## Virikas (11. Januar 2013)

OK vergiss Painsup. 40% von 4,5 Millionen dürften immer noch bisserl viel sein 
Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass Bubble geht. Werd ich direkt im LfR mal testen nachher *g*
Kauterisieren geht definitiv, haben wir diese Woche im 25er 2mal gehabt. demzufolge sollte das von der Schippe springen von einem Schurken auch gehen.
Fegefeuer vom DK funktioniert prinzipiell auch. Also man überlebt, aber man kriegt das nicht wieder weggeheilt 

Schutzengel geht wegen der HP Begrenzung nicht. (getestet)

Abschreckung bin ich mir nachdem ich mir den Skill nochmal durchgelesen hab nicht mehr 100% sicher. 
Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass einer unserer Hunter das gemacht hatte.


----------



## Michithekiller (11. Januar 2013)

Die von Hordeguides meinen Kauterisieren soll nicht gehen, aber werden es Testen morgen. Setup wird ähnlich sein, die meinen ja mit 3 Heilern daher kommt dann der Ele auf Heal. Ich danke euch erstmal, werde morgen berichten was raus gekommen ist ggf Log´s Posten oder sonstiges 


p.s. laut Hordeguide´s "Immunisierungseffekte wie "Eisblock", "Segen des Schutzes", etc." funktionieren nicht gegen den "Unsichtbaren Stoß"! Er kann im 10-Spieler-Modus aber sehr wohl durch einen einzelnen Spieler mit Schadensreduzierungseffekt wie z.B. "Zenmeditation", "Dispersion" oder  "Von der Schippe springen" abgefangen werden."


----------



## Michithekiller (13. Januar 2013)

So gestern ca. 15 trys gemacht, mit der Geisterhülle den Stoß abfangen geht wunderbar. Von der aufstellung her wollten wir es so spielen wie in nHc, heißt 5 knubbelpunkte ... einer gleich beim Boss wo man den Fight start, dann 2 mal bei den "einbuchtungen" wo der trash steht und nomma 2 beim ausgang. Von gefühl her engen wir uns damit aber selbst ein, DMG hat gestern auch nicht gereicht, musste en Heiler im DD Spec mitnehmen und 40-45k geht sich mit dem Enrage nicht aus. 


Setup war bissl anders wie geplant Tank´s "Pala, Warri", Heiler "Schami, Diszi, Pala", DD´s "Warri, Shadow, Eule, Mage, Ele" als konnten wie sozusagen 4 oder mit dem Mage 5 mal debuff entfernen, bester try war um die 45% also kommt schon noch arbeit auf uns zu.


----------



## Keashaa (15. Januar 2013)

Also, wir machen es mit den Positonen so:
am Anfang geht die Gruppe der Nicht-Nahkämpfer auf das Podest hinter Tal'yaks Startposition bzw. etwas versetzt dazu. Dort verbleiben wir, bis er uns das zweite Mal rangezogen hat. Danach begeben wir uns in die Richtung, wohin man beim Phasenübergang zuerst gewirbelt wird. Ebenfalls wieder, bis er uns zweimal rangezogen hat. Abschließend ist die Gruppe Richtung Eingang verschoben. Das geht sich eigentlich mit dem Platz gut aus und nach dem fünften Mal ranziehen kommt keines mehr.


----------



## Virikas (16. Januar 2013)

Wir nehmen im 10er auch die 25er Taktik.. 
Sprich 4 Stehplätze entlang des Weges, beginnend auf der linken Seite.
Weitergezogen wird, wenns zu Eng, was im 10er ziemlich problemlos ist, weil man mehr als genug Platz hat.
Einziger Nachteil: Wenn man DPS technisch ohnehin ein wenig knapp bei Kasse ist, verliert man relativ viel Zeit dadurch, dass man zum ersten Punkt hin weniger Schaden fahren kann.
Da das ja auch die Prepot Phase ist, ist das natürlich besonders ärgerlich.
Geht sich bei uns aber aus, allerdings liegen auch alle Spieler bei ca. iLvl 497-503. Je nach Dropluck der Gruppe kann das natürlich anders ausschauen.

Alternativ kann man auch auf dem Startpodest anfangen und verlagert nach dem ersten ranziehen zu ersten Posi auf dem Weg ganz links. Dann kann man die Prepot Phase sauber ausspielen und verliert weniger Schaden weil man ja ohnehin laufen muss.


----------



## Keashaa (18. Januar 2013)

So, Lei Shi bestätigt, jetzt sind Zor'lok und Un'sok an der Reihe. Hat irgendwer spezielle Tricks auf Lager?


----------



## Grenia (18. Februar 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> So, Lei Shi bestätigt, jetzt sind Zor'lok und Un'sok an der Reihe. Hat irgendwer spezielle Tricks auf Lager?



Auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß ob deine Anfrage noch aktuell ist, hier mal ein paar Tipps. 

Zorlok:
Bei der Kopie von Plattform 2 reicht es wenn ein Tank und 2 DDs drüber bleiben, der Heiler wurde bei uns im 10er Raid durch unseren DK Tank nicht gebraucht. Das rausholen auf der dritten Plattform haben wir überbrückt durch Stuntotems, Tieffrieren usw. Meles sollten aber generell bis zum Ende bei der 2ten Copie bleiben, da diese beim Übernehmen zu hohen DMG machen, sodass der Tank schnell umkippt. In P4 ziehen wir den Boss zur Treppe mit der man nach Tayak und dem Eingang des Raids geht und die Kopie genau auf die gegenüberliegende Seite. Die Kopie nimmt am besten ein Tank mit vielen CDs und einem Pala Heal bzgl. Bubble. Der Rest verteilt sich im Raum und passt auf die Schallwellen auf. Die besten Positionen hierfür sind links und rechts an der Treppe zur zweiten Plattform, dort kann man den Schallwellen ganz einfach ausweichen. Sobald die Kuppeln aber da sind sollten alle DDs und Heiler die dafür eingeteilt sind, dort reingehen, da diese auch den Schaden der Schallwellen mindern.

Unsok (leider bisher nur 25er Erfahrung):
Bei Unsok machen wir es so, dass wir mit 3 Tanks spielen und der 4te Tank in dem Konsturkt bleibt. Dieser Tank stackt dauerhaft die Stacks auf dem Boss hoch. WICHTIG diese dürfen NIEMALS auslaufen. Sobald die Monstrosität auftaucht ziehen wir HT und versuchen diese so schnell wie möglich umzuhauen. Die Stacks auf der Monstro dürfen ruhig auslaufen, jedoch muss das Kicken der Monstro und der Spieler jederzeit erledigt werden. Die DDs und Heiler die in dieser Phase übernommen werden stacken ihre Stacks auf der Monstro hoch. Sobald ihr es abwegen könnt das die letzten paar Prozent der Monstro gleich gekillt sind. Lasst den letzten übernommenen DD ebenfalls in der Monstro und haut den Boss um. Der Boss sollte in der Phase so um die 60 Stacks haben das er innerhalb von 45Sec liegen sollte. Die DDs die verfolgt werden von den Kugeln rennen bei uns einfach raus und sterben, besser als die Grp zu wipen und der DMG wird in dieser Phase nicht mehr benötigt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen. Wenn du noch Fragen hast einfach raus damit bis auf Sha HC und Tsulong haben wir derzeit alle Bosse down und Tsulong ist in Progress  im 10er sind es leider erst 11/16 HC aber bei nur einem Twinkraid Tag ist des leider nicht so einfach ^^


----------



## Keashaa (18. Februar 2013)

Danke, ist aber nicht mehr aktuell, sind jetzt vorm Sha


----------

